#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-03
<nit-wit> pigy, probably to under powered a swell
<nit-wit> *as well
<geirha> debian might have builds for older macs, I don't think ubuntu has.
<holstein> pigy: i have had decent luck with suse PPC
<holstein> but i plan on using my old ppc macs as ssh boxes
<holstein> gonna get the ppc buntu server
<pigy> it starts to install .. then at a point screen goes blank.. and sound like something it happening
<pigy> but can see anything
<holstein> pigy: i had graphics issues
<holstein> i got to a desktop with 10.04
<holstein> i forget how
<holstein> maybe safe graphics mode
<pigy> on prompt i installe with live-powerpc
<holstein> do what you want, but i have 2 PPC macs
<holstein> one slower and one faster than yours
<holstein> and im not going to run gnome on them
<n9vv> I have tried every daily build of natty and I can not get any one of them to boot.  Every one panics and won't even open an install dialogue. My PC is a Dell Dimension desktop 5150 cual core with 2GB RAM and 2 SATA disks. I have tried both USB and CDROM .iso booting with no luck.
<holstein> n9vv: did you try that last 'stable' iso
<holstein> whatever alpha that was...
<holstein> not that thats going to help
<holstein> hmmm...
<n9vv> :-) yes I did try the 11.04 Alpha-1 and it seemed to install o.k. on my little mITX Atom 330. But not on my Dell.
<n9vv> I believe the date was December 2, 2010.
<holstein> n9vv: what graphics card is that?
<n9vv> Nvidia 8600GT
<holstein> did you try F6 nomodeset
<n9vv> no, sorry, I did not know about F6.  I kept trying CTRL+ALT+Fx to get to a text window. I tried CTRL+F8 to get X to run -- no luck.
<pigy> how long does the install tak
<pigy> *take
<pigy> i bot ubuntu@ prompt
<n9vv> Right now I am trying to install today's build from a USB stick on the mITX Atom 330. The install menu came up, I made the choice to INSTALL and then it went BLACK SCREEN OF DEATH (BSOD) <g> took about 15 seconds
<n9vv> Hummm.... this time I rebooted (hard power off/on boot) and selected the "HELP" screen.  I got what looked like a root white letters on black fast long list of commands that looked like it was booting.  then BSOD  :-(
<holstein> n9vv: this is a live CD ?
<n9vv> Well I thought it was the USB equivalent of a LiveCD.  I used Unetbootin to creat it.
<holstein> n9vv: have you tried
<holstein> when booting
<holstein> you'll see options at the bottom
<holstein> F6
<holstein> i think its nomodeset
<n9vv> O.K. I don't see any options at the bottom, but I will try F6 to see how it runs. Thank you very much for the suggestion.
<holstein> you'll either see F6 down there or not
<holstein> its right at the beginning
<holstein> or it was...
<holstein> i installed from an alternate installer disc
<n9vv> Right. No F6. I also tried building the USB stick with LiLi USB Creator and same thing. BSOD.
<n9vv> O.K. I haven't tried the ALTERNATE and I sure can. I don't think I saw it in the daily build.  Maybe I should just drop back to the December 02 Alpha-1?
<holstein> n9vv: nah
<holstein> the alternate might do the same thing
<holstein> im suggesting you try whatever 'safe graphics mode' has become
<holstein> you can only install fromt he alternate disc
<pigy> looks like i installed ubuntu but only text and dont see gui. im in command prompt can i launch a gui from here ?
<holstein> cant run live and check it out
<holstein> pigy: what did you install?
<pigy> i typed live vidoe=ofonly
<pigy> and then got me to prompt with ubuntu@ubuto
<pigy> read artcile to change xorg.cofing but dont see that file
<pigy> only dir i see in command is destop
<n9vv> Pigy, can you type in "startx" at the command prompt?
<pigy> get errors
<pigy> like screens not found
<n9vv> Pigy - right, I have seen the same thing. There is no xorg.conf any more in /etc/X11/ and I was lost at that point.
<n9vv> o.k. I will leave the chat for now. I found a torrent of the Natty Alpha-1 and will download it and try to build another .iso USB or CDROM. Thank you all .  HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR!
<shawn146> hi everyone
<shawn146> can someoen help out a noob
<shawn146> since everybody in teh distro channel is asleep
<shawn146> and i would like to get this distro working before tomorrow
<holstein> whats up shawn146 ?
<shawn146> i am still trying to install JLime on my Jornada 720
<holstein> shawn146: OH
<holstein> i remember you ;)
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> i used to be in here awhile ago lol
<holstein> i dont think you're going to get much help in a buntu channel
<holstein> unfortunately
<shawn146> for other stuff lol
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> i remember reading that page you had
<shawn146> which one
<holstein> and it seemed challenging
<holstein> maybe it was one i just googled
<shawn146> oh the kernal panic post
<shawn146> or thread
<holstein> the install page
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i stil get that error
<holstein> shawn146: is there no other option?
<shawn146> well let me get on teh pc that has the CF prot
<holstein> shawn146: are you seeing desktop yet?
 * shawn146 has his ubuntu live cd
<shawn146> ;)
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> kernal panic
<holstein> drag....
<shawn146> every time
<holstein> probably just need to try some different kernels i guess
<shawn146> since i am not using ane xternal cf card reader, its reading differently
<shawn146> i did install taht kernal
<holstein> who knows what though
<shawn146> new one, still kernal panic
<holstein> is there a bios on that thing?
<shawn146> i even deleted the older boot kernal and the modules folder
<shawn146> yea
<shawn146> but s not that that i need
<holstein> can you go in the bios and disable things?
<shawn146> let me see
<holstein> i know theres not much on there
<holstein> but maybe you could disable the pcmica
<holstein> pcmcia*
<holstein> and the modem
<holstein> and whatever other ports you can find
<holstein> see if a kernel boots
<shawn146> oh ti doesn't ajve a cmos
<shawn146> or bios
<shawn146> it boots from rom
<holstein> hmmm
<shawn146> interesting lol
<shawn146> lemme get down there
<shawn146> if myd ads not already home
<shawn146> ko i'l be on another nick in a bit
<holstein> shawn146: maybe you should consider a netbook
<holstein> they are quite reasonably priced ;)
<shawn146> i know
<shawn146> i am a computer enthusiast
<shawn146> i like old stuff a little more than new stuff
<shawn146> beign i never seen it before, ro used one lol
<shawn146> *or
<shawn146> brb
<shawn156> back
<shawn156> on the livecd pc
<shawn156> harrison
<shawn156> err holstein i mena
<shawn156> sorry
<shawn156> reisio here?
<holstein> yup
<shawn156> reisio?
<holstein> i was just looking around to see if puppy would run on there
<shawn156> huh
<shawn156> ohh
<shawn156> lol
<shawn156> gentoo does
<shawn156> ive seen a version
<holstein> AH
<holstein> cool
<holstein> maybe you can see what kernel is being used
<shawn156> lol
<shawn156> ok now back to business lol
<holstein> that was said to be the issue with puppy
<shawn156> you want to try screen sharing?
<shawn156> oh
<shawn156> same with jlime lol
<holstein> http://badaboum.bidibom.free.fr/linux-jornada-fs/
<shawn156> you want to try vnc holstein
<holstein> check out http://www.lowlevel.cz/log/pivot/entry.php?id=41
<holstein> http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~simigern/jornada-7xx/linux-2.4.31-j720/
<holstein> i think thats your kernel ^^
<holstein> its a 2.4
<shawn156> 2.6.25?
<shawn156> oh
<holstein> not sure if thats going to limit your choices of distros
<shawn156> i am trying to use 2.6.25
<holstein> shawn146: if you got it all just ready to go
<holstein> and dump a kernel in
<holstein> try that one
<shawn156> hey can you do vnc on ubuntu?
<holstein> i do locally
<shawn156> oh :(
<holstein> i usually use teamviewer
<shawn156> how do you it over the internet
<shawn156> can that work on ubuntu?
<holstein> with family members or whatever
<holstein> yup
<shawn156> i use it on windows
<shawn156> how?
<holstein> theres a 'linux' verion
<shawn156> is their a linux versio
<shawn156> wow
<holstein> uses wine though
<shawn156> lol
<holstein> but works great
<shawn156> i'l get it
<holstein> not sure how much of wine it uses
<holstein> i like that its win lin and osx
<shawn156> should i use the beta release or the dummy version
<shawn156> what wine?
<holstein> i didnt do anything special
<holstein> whatever buntu had worked
<shawn156> oh http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<shawn156> AWSOME ^_^
<shawn156> guess i don't neet wine lol
<holstein> it'll use it
<holstein> you'll see if you use it
<holstein> i cant do it now though
<shawn156> why
<shawn156> :(
<holstein> i gotta hang with my special lady :)
<shawn156> i was hoping for now
<shawn156> oh
<holstein> going to take in a movie
<shawn156> i was hoping to get this done before school tomorrow
<shawn156> oh :(
<holstein> shawn146: try that kernel
<shawn156> to show my friends
<shawn156> i am a noob
<holstein> that 2.4 one
<shawn156> is their anyone else here that understands my problem?
<holstein> however you did the other one
<shawn156> i switched to 2.6.25
<shawn156> kernal
<holstein> yeah, just do the same thing you did there
<shawn156> -_-
<holstein> but with those files
<shawn156> its soemthing with progs.txt
<holstein> im not really going to be very helpful
<shawn156> probably
<shawn156> oh
<holstein> i just use kernels from the repos
<holstein> maybe add a PPA here and there
<holstein> you should be able to look at the CF card
<shawn156> ppa?
<holstein> mount it in another machine
<holstein> and drop that kernel in
<shawn156> i can't
<holstein> hmmm
<shawn156> i don't have a cf reader on my laptop
<holstein> that would be handy...
<holstein> you got one on a printer or something?
<shawn156> nope printer doesn't support cf
<holstein> that would be ideal
<holstein> not sure how else your going to get at it
<shawn156> actually
<holstein> hmmm
<shawn156> it does
<shawn156> wow
<shawn156> thats surprising
<holstein> all the how-to's i see that i feel like i could wrap my mind around need you to mount that CF card somehow
<shawn156> hmm
<shawn156> i will see if i can use that printer lol
<shawn156> its card reader lol
<holstein> i like this one
<holstein> http://badaboum.bidibom.free.fr/linux-jornada-fs/
<holstein> you should be able to follow that guide pretty much right down the list
<shawn156> ouch
<holstein> if you can mount the card in your printer
<shawn156> its not really specific on troubleshooting
<holstein> shawn146: that guide?
<holstein> i bet it'll just work :)
<shawn156> hmm
<shawn156> ifk
<shawn156> >.>
<holstein> hopefully you dont need to troubleshoot anthing
<shawn156> oh well i will try the printer lol
<holstein> yup ... thats the way to do it
<holstein> prepare the disk there, and boot it up
<shawn156> k
<shawn156> after i isntall linux on my laptop :P
<shawn156> *install
<pigy> man installing on this older imac buble is tuff
<shawn146> ok back upstairs
<shawn146> and my dad actually gave my the printer lol
<shawn146> he was about to throw it away
<shawn146> holstein you afk?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> i can see the screen
<holstein> whats up?
<shawn146> oh lol
<shawn146> thought you left
<shawn146> just preparing to restart the laptop
<shawn146> and possibly install ubuntu lol
<shawn146> hmm i ahve 76 BG's free
<shawn146> should be enough lol
<shawn146> well 30 BG's for linux
<shawn146> if not 40-50
<shawn146> should i do 40 GB's?
<shawn146> holstein:
<holstein> up to you
<shawn146> oh lol
<shawn146> :P
<holstein> you can always read the win hard drive in linux
<holstein> not so easy the other way around
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> ima make apartition
<shawn146> will that hurt windows?
<shawn146> if partitioning with ubuntu?
<shawn146> or shoudl i make the partition with windows?
<holstein> windows doesnt like for you to plan on getting rid or it
<holstein> of*
<shawn146> huh
<holstein> if i were you
<shawn146> it gives you the option of partitioning while windows is running
<holstein> i would back everthing up
<holstein> important
<holstein> just in case
<shawn146> i already partitioned a partition for holding my back-ups
<shawn146> already did :P
<shawn146> =+)
<holstein> the buntu installer will ask to install beside windows
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> i dont think you can resize partitions in windows
<holstein> you can in gparted
<holstein> and thats what the live CD will do
<holstein> any installer disc will do that
<shawn146> ima make the partition in windows as a prerequisite
<holstein> shawn146: you'll need to shrink the current partition
<shawn146> i ahve used GPARted before and it crapped up my windows xp
<holstein> and you cant make an ext partition from xp
<holstein> or windows
<shawn146> and i wasn't able to use that xp install anymore
<holstein> shawn146: just use the installer
<holstein> i'll just do it automagically
<shawn146> i am gonna do it with windows 7 :|
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> does it resize partitions?
<shawn146> yes
<holstein> i guess you can just leave blank unpartioned space
<shawn146> it actually shrinks them too
<shawn146> taht functionality came in play in vista
<holstein> thats what you need
<holstein> do what makes you feel comfortable
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> crap
<shawn146> i did 400.00
<shawn146> although this partitions only 350 GB;s
<shawn146> i wonder if it will error
<shawn146> and let me do only 4000
<shawn146> *40.00
<holstein> dont know about that partioner
<shawn146> way
<holstein> theres a little slider in the buntu one
<shawn146> it says 39.00 lol
<shawn146> wut am i thinking lol
<nit-wit> W7 if you don't pre format the ntfs partition will make the partition before or after it unallocated
<shawn146> i will keep it as unallocated
<shawn146> lol
<nit-wit> shawn146, do you understand it could make a install Ubuntu unallocated=gone
<shawn146> ?
<nit-wit> shawn146, if your asking a question you might want to phrase it out
<shawn146> what do you mean by that
<nit-wit> shawn146, with a w7 install to a unallocated it makes two partions a boot 200Mib and the OS this for some reason screws up the partition before or after the 2 W7 partitions. If you make a ntfs preformatted with a bootflag with gparted is easiest W7 goes in the one partition and ;eaves everything intact
<nit-wit> *leaves
<nit-wit> holstein, not trying to interrupt just looking around and noticed the unallocated for the W7 partition
<holstein> nah
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> ive always just let buntu do it
<nit-wit> I thought it was a w7 after ubuntu my mistake
<shawn146> oh lol
<shawn146> ubuntu ahs its own partition selection screen lol
<nit-wit> sorry cary on
<shawn146> well i will boot into teh 10.10 Livecd i ahve :D
<nit-wit> *carry
<shawn146> *have
<shawn146> and whya rethere restricted drivers?
<shawn146> *whya re
<shawn146> *why are]
<shawn146> oh well
<shawn146> back
<holstein> shawn146: how did it go?
<shawn146> i pulled up the install after selecting try live cd
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<shawn146> i found the extra unallocated partition, and parked all of the others to not be used
<shawn146> *marked
<holstein> a bit about them
<shawn146> the partition is /dev/sda6
<shawn146> \as ext4
<shawn146> it is selected for format
<shawn146> but when i hit install
<shawn146> it says no root file  system is defined
<shawn146> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<holstein> right
<holstein> again, another reason why i just let the istaller do it
<holstein> you're in custom partitioning
<holstein> you could probably say 'let ubuntu automatically partion using the extra empty space'
<shawn146> how
<holstein> im not sure what your looking at
<holstein> BUT it should be earlier than where you are
<holstein> if you can go 'back'
<holstein> maybe the first partitioner screen
<holstein> you'll want ubuntu to have a few partitions
<holstein> a swap partition
<holstein> you can do that in the custom gparted tool there
<holstein> if you want
<sidracer> anyone know if unetbootin has a channel?
<shawn146> how do i partition this freespace to the appropriate size?
<sidracer> use gparted
<shawn146> and how would i tell gparted to partition?
<sidracer> what are you running now?
<shawn146> ubuntu livecd
<sidracer> i am running kubuntu actually on this partition so i have to remember.. ;)    it should be in the menu
<sidracer> system or administration?
<holstein> the installer will offer to do it automatically
<sidracer> called gparted partition editior or smth
<holstein> using gparted
<sidracer> you want to resize your partitions beforehand?
<shawn146> well it wont do it itself
<shawn146> and id own't want it using any other partition
<shawn146> it wills crew up things
<holstein> shawn146: im not sure you're in the proper place
<holstein> its always offered to partition for me in the past
<holstein> either resizing
<holstein> or not
<sidracer> do you have other partitions on there?
<holstein> shawn146: if you want to do it that way
<holstein> you'll need to RTFM a bit
<shawn146> yes i do
<holstein> and figure out how to make a swap part
<sidracer> you need to know which one it is...like sdaX where x is a number
<holstein> and set that part and a / part
<shawn146> hmm
<shawn146> can we do vnc
<sidracer> go to a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<sidracer> how many partitions do you have?
<sidracer> and how many drives?
<shawn146> 6
<shawn146> 1 harddrive
<sidracer> are they 'sda....' with numbers after the sda?
<sidracer> do you run windows or is just linux?  what are the file format?
<shawn146> well ehre screencap
<sidracer> screencap?   are you putting a screen shot in pastebin?   i don't know about that stuff... i don't use irc much
<shawn146> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/6572/partitions.png
<shawn146> i run windows
<shawn146> but i am installing linux
<shawn146> side
<sidracer> did you use all four of your primary partitions?
<shawn146> huh?
<sidracer> looks like you might have but i might be confused ;) ... if you try to create a partition in the 'unallocated' space, what happens?
<nit-wit> sidracer, sda5 is a windows extended
<shawn146> whats with /dev/sda4 extended?
<shawn146> as 97.66BG's
<shawn146> *BG's
<holstein> i think you should spread that back out
<shawn146> GB's
<holstein> and do a wubi install
<shawn146> ???
<sidracer> looks messy to me... but, when i mess mine up, i do it over... ;)
<sidracer> nit-wit: yeah, i guess so.......
<shawn146> we  the DellUtility and RECOVER and OS are the ones id efinately need
<holstein> assuming they still work after grub
<shawn146> and i made another partitiona s a backup
<holstein> i dont know how that works
<nit-wit> sidracer, actually sda4
<holstein> ive always just wiped 'em out
<shawn146> that 97.66 GB's is my own made back up partition
<shawn146> i jsut want to use the 41 GB's
<sidracer> yeah, sda 4 extended but why is there some unallocated above?
<shawn146> umm no i don't want to touch the extended, that is my backups
<sidracer> anyway, you should be able to format that one ext3 or ext4 with the unallocated space if you used logical partitions
<shawn146> and idk why ther is 1 MB unallocated
<shawn146> its all one harddrive
<holstein> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/install-ubuntu-10-10-inside-windows.html
<sidracer> because you didn't use up the entire drive, that's why
<sidracer> been there, done that... i say, always set up your partitions before installing
<sidracer> if you have windows already... then make sure you have the space you want... that's my rule of thumb
<shawn146> i do
<sidracer> laptops have these recovery partitions..  i don't know anything about them but they probably use up a primary partition
<shawn146> that unallocated | unallocated | 41.02 GB's | --- | --- is the one i want
<sidracer> well, when you right click for options can you format that unallocated space?
<shawn146> yes i can make a NEW partition
<sidracer> can you choose ext3 or ext4?
<shawn146> should i do 4?
<sidracer> yeah, 4... then when it's done, make a note of which 'sda NUMBER' it gets
<shawn146> k
<shawn146> wut woa
<sidracer> sda6 maybe
<shawn146> It is not possible to create moer than 4 primary partitions
<sidracer> then when you run the ubuntu installer, make sure you choose 'sda6' for where you install ubuntu
<holstein> might want swap space too
<holstein> dont have to though
<shawn146> oiyh  i don't want to crap up anything
<shawn146> ESPECIALLY my partition with everything i need
<sidracer> it might be easier to resize it after it's formatted, though?   but, yeah, i see holstein's point
<holstein> shawn146: and you want to be aware of what is going to happen to the MBR
<shawn146> wut
<holstein> and what GRUB is and does
<sidracer> yeah, i think you should read up on it first, shawn... might be a good idea
<holstein> OR just do a wubi
<holstein> wubi is installed inside your windows part
<sidracer> i think you could format it and then resize... shrink it... it would leave unallocated space and then you could format the smaller space left as swap
<sidracer> holstein: does that sound right?
<holstein> you just uninstall it like a program
<holstein> it = ubuntu
<sidracer> but, i would read a bit about partitioning and gparted first... and grub 2 as well
<holstein> sidracer: yeah, that'll work
<holstein> i like it :)
<holstein> yeah, its the MBR and GRUB that i would be most concerned with
<holstein> with those restore partitions
<sidracer> i think that's what i would do just because it makes sense to me and i can picture it ...;-)
<shawn146> wel the unallocated is ONLY where i want linux
<holstein> since we're not given discs anymore to run fixmbr from :/
<holstein> shawn146: right
<holstein> but GRUB is what you will get outside of that part
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> just so you know fully what you're getting into
<holstein> used to be
<holstein> folk would put the linux boot loader on a floppy
<holstein> you put the floppy in
<sidracer> yeah, and if you can save up some money, get a large disk drive and store your backups and data on it! :)
<holstein> boot from that
<holstein> and you're in linux
<holstein> if its out
<holstein> you get the windows booter
<holstein> whatever thats called
<holstein> you can have grub installed on that partition
<sidracer> i wanted to boot up via usb stick but i can't...
<holstein> but windows wont let you boot it then
<sidracer> but grub will detect windows, right?
<holstein> yup
<sidracer> i don't think grub should be his problem as long as he installs it in the mbr
<holstein> i havnet had any problems with it *not* detecting it
<holstein> the few times ive done that
<holstein> sidracer: yeah, i'll work
<holstein> but reverting
<sidracer> if he picks the root directory... then he'll get in a jam
<holstein> getting back to this start
<holstein> state*
<holstein> without a windows recovery disc
<holstein> thats what im not sure about
<sidracer> no copy of windows?
<holstein> maybe... shawn146 ?
<holstein> i just saw that restore partition
<holstein> and thats usually all you get these days
<pyrx> Say hi:msg # hi! | msg # how is everyone?
<sidracer> yeah, i don't know what's that about... it's in so many laptops now
<holstein> i dont mind it
<holstein> i think its handy
<holstein> BUT when the drive fails, its gone
<shawn146> hi
<sidracer> what's it for?  i assume it just rebuilds the windows bootloader?
<holstein> i used one once
<holstein> on a compaq
<shawn146> wow
<holstein> just restored the disc to 'out of the box' state
<sidracer> oh
<sidracer> so wipes out anything on there?
<holstein> this one did
<holstein> but i might have told it to
<sidracer> i guess that's more reason to save your data on another separate drive
<holstein> i dont remember if there was a 'resotoritive' option
<holstein> restorative*
<holstein> sidracer: well, in theory
<holstein> this would wipe that partition ;)
<shawn146> if my dad is willing to spend hefty bucks
<sidracer> i'm going to dual booting, actually, but i won't save anything on my partitions... just basic install plus installed apps but no data at all
<sidracer> shawn, why is sda3 almost full?  is that your data on there?
<shawn146> yess
<shawn146> its the os drive, plus all of the stuff that i am using
<sidracer> i think you're living dangerously ;)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> not too bad i suppose
<sidracer> i don't understand why some ppl leave data on their drives when they do stuff with gparted and grub
<holstein> i like backups to be on a seperate drive
<sidracer> for sure
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i need to buy a drive for that
<sidracer> but, with that much space, you could have several partitions of stuff ... or experiment...
<holstein> if something happens to that partition table
<sidracer> shawn146: you should.... just to be safe
<shawn146> but i have ot get a job
<shawn146> and wait a couple months
<shawn146> untill i can make money
<holstein> you'd be using something like photorec to bit copy all that backup data
<holstein> crossing your fingers the whole time ;)
<sidracer> i am re-doing my system and that is what i will do
<shawn146> lol
<sidracer> i have a 1tb with about 700gb left
<sidracer> and i am switching my 500gb drive to ntfs so any windows stuff will go on that
<sidracer> and i have left a 320gb drive for os
<shawn146> ah
<sidracer> reason i'm not using the 500gb is because it's older... i looked it up on disk charts and it's also slow ;)
<sidracer> even though it's a 7200rpm
<sidracer> so, if i need to run gparted on the 320gb... i can do it without worrying too much ;)
<sidracer> i had data scattered everywhere... some was backed up but some wasn't
<shawn146> oh
<sidracer> i just finished tonight... i have about 2gb to move to a drive and i am ready to clean :)
<sidracer> but, i wanted to run a live cd called system rescue cd via usb stick but i can't get unetbootin to work! :-/ grrrrrrrr
<shawn146> oh
<sidracer> so, now i have to use up a cd to burn about 300mb ...annoying
<holstein> hmmm
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> i havnet tried system rescue from ubuntubootin
<sidracer> shawn, you might want to use a cloning software sometime too... to clone your system as is
<shawn146> oh
<sidracer> like partition ghost or clonezilla....
<sidracer> holstein: yeah?
<sidracer> well, it doesn't work for me... i think it's an awful program
<holstein> i found https://www.sysresccd.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3144
<shawn146> oh
<sidracer> i thought booting from usb would have caught on by now
<holstein> its got a bad certificate
<holstein> but i went there anyways
<sidracer> it's a good cd
<holstein> i unetboot lots of other stuff though
<sidracer> very helpful and many options
<pyrx> Do you need some help sidracer?
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ is the one i tend to use most
<sidracer> pyrx:  i don't think anyone can help me
<pyrx> Do you need some help sidracer?
<shawn146> i have ultimatebootcd lol
<shawn146> had it for years now lol
<sidracer> i resigned that it won't work
<sidracer> i had that one too
<holstein> alright.. im out
<holstein> GN all
<sidracer> i just wanted to create the most latest versions
<sidracer> gn holstein...thanks for your help
<pyrx> Do you need some help sidracer?
<shawn146> aww
<shawn146> your leaving
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> holstein:
<pyrx> oh sorry about that
<sidracer> pyrx:  you sure asked a lot... lol
<sidracer> do you have experience with unetbootin?
<shawn146> i do
<shawn146> :
<shawn146> |
<pyrx> i was trying mirc scripts, turns out that only works when somebody else says the text
<shawn146> oh
<sidracer> i couldn't create a live usb of sytem rescue cd
<sidracer> it gives me all these options on a black screen... in text... what the?
<sidracer> why is it giving me an option to run DBAN?!? lol
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> i love hdat2 in emergencybootcd
<shawn146> it fixes all fo my bad sectors
<shawn146> wb
<jermza> Hi there. Quick question about Gimp...
<Cheri703> !question
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I know...some about gimp
<karthick87> jermza: Ask your question..
<jermza> When using the cursor keys, the distance the object is moved is very small. Where is the setting to greaten that distance?
<Cheri703> if you press shift and your arrow it should jump (I believe)
<jermza> Is there a setting where you can adjust that default distance?
<Cheri703> from what I can find, it looks like the only adjustable distance is the "snap" distance when using snap to guides or snap to grid
<Cheri703> shift + arrow works decently well
<Cheri703> in my experience
<jermza> Thanks Cheri.  The jump is quite a big one, though!
<Cheri703> well, it just depends on what you need
<Cheri703> let me check something
<jermza> And the default nudge is quite small.  So I'm just wanting to increase the nudge distance (and decrease the jump distance).
<jermza> BTW, I know this is for Ubuntu, but I'm new to Ubuntu and have been a Photoshop junkie for years, but am enjoying Gimp (but still learning the sharp learning curve).
<Cheri703> yeah, unless it's SPECIFICALLY photo editing, I tend to use inkscape
<Cheri703> but then I used corel draw as a kid, not photoshop
<Cheri703> so I'm more familiar with that style
<Cheri703> does pressing and holding the arrow not move it fast enough? depends on your key repeat, I guess, but mine moves pretty quick
<Cheri703> if you hold ctrl while dragging, it will "snap to" lines, so if you're going for horizontal, vertical, or diagonal, it will stay within those bounds
<jermza> Again, not sure about non-Ubuntu-related questions, but, as a newbie, Evolution is part of Ubuntu to me. :-)  What I want to know is: is there a way to merge inboxes if I'm using IMAP?
<jermza> If I use Evolution IMAP, to connect to Gmail, it loads two inboxes.  One of them is "On This Computer" and the other "Gmail".
<jermza> Is there a way to get messages to load into the inbox "On This Computer"?
<UndiFineD> jermza: we are open to all questions, but i do not use evolution
<UndiFineD> I think "On This Computer" is a local folder
<jermza> Okay, thanks.  I'll wait for someone to help.
<UndiFineD> you could also try on #ubuntu
<jermza> In Apple Mail, IMAP brings the mail into the local inbox, so that there is one inbox rather than two.
<jermza> In Ubuntu, when I double click on a picture, it opens in a little image in the Eye Of Gnome viewer.  Silly question, but, is there a setting to automatically re-adjust the size of the window, so that when I scroll through images, the window adjusts accordingly?
<jermza> Currently, the window stays the size of the 1st image
<jermza> I can't seem to find a setting to change that.
<yax51> ok I'm trying to install 9.10 on my desktop via LiveCD
<yax51> was able to boot into he menu to install, but when I run the full install option,
<yax51> I only get the ubuntu symbol, then a blank screen
<yax51> any ideas?
<jermza> How do I activate the Windows key on my keyboard?  And, by extention, how do I give it a command?
<hobgoblin> jermza: in gnome - sys -prefs - keyboard shortcuts
<hobgoblin> and I've no idea what you mean by activate it
<jermza> Where exactly in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MappingWindowsKey
<yax51> Ok I think I found out why it won't install, however I don't know how to fix it
<yax51> cp: cannot stat '/custom-installation/initrd-override/*' No such file or directory
<yax51> anyone know how to fix that?
<CensoredBiscuit> yax51
<yax51> yo
<CensoredBiscuit> were you tr
<CensoredBiscuit> trying WUBI?
<yax51> yes
<CensoredBiscuit> A lot of people dont use wubi for that reason
<yax51> aaaah
<CensoredBiscuit> I would suggest a full install
<CensoredBiscuit> either dual-boat or w.e
<yax51> thats what I'm trying to do
<CensoredBiscuit> Wubi isn't a good way to do that
<yax51> a full install after a hard drive wipe (although XP is being gay and wont let me format)
<CensoredBiscuit> I would just boot to live cd
<CensoredBiscuit> do you know how to do that?
<yax51> yeah, I was able to get into the install menu
<CensoredBiscuit> then what was the issue with live cd
<yax51> but when I do the full install, it just gives me the ubuntu symbol for a little bit then a blank screen
<yax51> and when I hit escape I get that error
<CensoredBiscuit> hmm whats your system?
<yax51> a POS compaq
<yax51> its my moms old computer, that is pretty much dead
<CensoredBiscuit> I would need module numvers
<yax51> I have no idea, I think it might be compaq FS740
<CensoredBiscuit> in all honesty yax51 it just seems ubuntu just doesnt like that system
<yax51> I figured as much......
<CensoredBiscuit> maybe it would be best to stick with XP sorry
<CensoredBiscuit> I mean I googled the  module number
<yax51> I was wondering if an older distro wold work better, seeing as its an old machine
<CensoredBiscuit> maybe xubuntu
<CensoredBiscuit> or lubuntu
<yax51> thats what I'm thinking, is got a 1.20 ghz processor and only 224 megs of ram
<yax51> know where I can sill get xubuntu or lubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: why not try lubuntu then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu :)
<yax51> can't seem to find it on the ubuntu page
<yax51> nice! thanks!
<yax51> this seems like it would run on my POS :)
<yax51> now when making a live CD what would be the best way to go?
<yax51> I was using brasero to burn it into an install disk....
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: burn it with the lowest possible speed.
<yax51> ok....just out of curiosity how does that make a difference?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: "A slower writing speed is less likely to result in a badly burned CD. Badly burned Ubuntu CDs can freeze up in the middle of booting up or installing." :)
<yax51> aaaa that makes sense
<JoeMaverickSett> quoted from this website; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso :)
<yax51> nice!
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: you would want to bookmark that site also, very handy indeed. :)
<yax51> I wonder if that was the case with my other one.....
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: might have been. did you also check the md5sum?
<yax51> the who?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: did you check the md5sum of the downloaded iso?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<yax51> no.....you guys are smart!!
<yax51> cool its good!!
<JoeMaverickSett> good luck then. :)
<yax51> here goes nothing........
<JoeMaverickSett> there goes something. :D
<yax51> yeah, it still doesn't like my 9.10 install......I'm downloading lubuntu right now, and that might go better...
<yax51> but it's taking awhile as I've only got 150KB/sec speed :(
<yax51> ok random question, does anyone know if there is a linux mobile? other then andriod?
<head_victim> meego is still in development
<yax51> hmmm....meego 1.1 is available...
<yax51> I'll have to keep an eye on that! it seems pretty cool
<head_victim> yax51: I'm still hoping to see it on a device I can use :/.
<head_victim> I don't like the concept of android because from what I can read it doesn't like you storing personal info anywhere but on google's servers, which I won't do.
<yax51> head_victim: I totally agree!! I have the HTC touch pro 2, but it's still too early to tell if it's supported
<jermza> When I open a folder, there is that Ubuntu One ticker that sits at the top, prompting synchronising etc.
<jermza> How do I hide it?
<jermza> (Hide but keep active)
<geirha> It does? Any folder or just the Ubuntu One folder and folders under it?
<yax51> hmmm ok i've download lubuntu 10.10, and burned the iso, but it won't boot up....
<yax51> am I doing something wrong?
<head_victim> What sort of error message is it giving oyu
<head_victim> you*
<yax51> its not, it just wont boot from the cd
<yax51> I don't want to use wubi....is there another way/
<head_victim> Ah you probably need to change the bios settings to boot off the cd first
<yax51> I did....it works with the failed 9.10 cd....
<head_victim> So it doesn't boot at all, sits at a cursor, sits on a blank screen or boots into the normal hdd?
<yax51> boots into normal hd
<jermza> Anyone know how I can hide the Ubuntu One "synchronise" ticker at the top of my folder windows?
<head_victim> jermza: sorry I haven't ever used Ubuntu One
<head_victim> yax51: sounds to me like a bios not booting into CD or the CD not working (corrupted, not burned properly, damaged, etc)
<yax51> hmmm
<hobgoblin> jermza: try right clicking in a folder with the ticker in and then go to the ubuntuone options - hide ribbon - think that should work
<yax51> either that or this computer is an old POS that doesn't want to do anything......
<jermza> Yes that worked. Thanks.
<hobgoblin> jermza: cool
<yax51> ok is there any other way to make it boot from the cd?
<yax51> ive changed te bios to read from the cd
<yax51> I've even gone to a one time boot setup, but still nothing
<hobgoblin> wb
<yax51> GRRR ANGER!!!
<yax51> I will not let this POS computer defeat me!!!!
<jermza> In the top panel, under my name, there is a drop-down menu that relates to my chat options.  At the top of that drop-down, there is a little field called "post something" (which allows me to post to Twitter, it seems)
<jermza> Must I delete the "post something" bit?  If I leave it, then will it be included in my posted message?  (I'm too scared to try...)
<yax51> any reasons as to why a computer won't boot from a cd? but will discover it?
<doez> yax51, corrupt or bad data?
<Yorvyk> yax51, at what speed are you burning
<yax51> slowest possible
<yax51> I am trying to install lubuntu 10.10, and the md5sum is good
<yax51> I was able to get it to boot a couple of time before, with 9.10, but it didn't want to install....but now it won't even boot that cd anymore
<doez> yax51, you could try booting from a USB.
<yax51> yeah, this computer is so old it doesn't have that option
<yax51> i tried though
<jermza> Anyone know anything about the social media post option in the top panel?
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: i think you should delete it, coz i tried it just now, and it went with a "<message>Post to: twitter..." :)
<JoeMaverickSett> the last few times i used it, i always delete that "Post to: twitter.."
<aveilleux> yax51: have you tried the Netboot intall CD?
<aveilleux> yax51: If the CD drive's going bad, and you have a decent Internet connection, it might be the way to go.
<yax51> hmmm no I havent
<jermza> okay... something for the developers to fix, it seems
<jermza> small attention to detail
<yax51> that good work....
<aveilleux> yax51: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aveilleux> yax51: I've never used it to install anything other than the command-line install, I'm not entirely sure you can install the "Desktop" (graphical system) right off the Netboot.
<hobgoblin> you can
<aveilleux> thanks, hobgoblin
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: Is it one of the menu options? I've never looked at the menu.
<hobgoblin> from memory you install it - apt-get blah
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: Oh, no, that's not what I meant.
<hobgoblin> just looking over some bookmarks - see if I've still got stuff
<hobgoblin> no I know what you meant ...
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: I meant going straight from netboot to desktop.
<yax51> well we'll find out here in a minute! ;)
<Yorvyk> \o
<aveilleux> yax51: This might help you if you can't get a desktop right off the Netboot CD: http://minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/p/guide.html
<hobgoblin> bookmarks all gone in the last great clear out - though there is a pyschocat page that's easy enough to follow
<yax51> cool thanks
<aveilleux> yax51: The guide there uses the Alternate install CD, so the installation will be slightly different, but it's all pretty straightforward.
<yax51> also anyone know how to start a network boot?
<aveilleux> yax51: You mean the Netboot CD, or something else>
<aveilleux> ?*
<hobgoblin> if there's a problem with the cd drive it might have as much trouble with that
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: I've found that the amount of data on the Netboot CD is usually little enough. It barely reads 10M off the disc anyhow, and gets the rest from the Internet
<Yorvyk> yax51, can you swap cd drives between two machines
<hobgoblin> I know = the alternate is not 10Mb though
<aveilleux> Who put that button there
<hobgoblin> I know = the alternate is not 10Mb though - I said
<hobgoblin> it was elfy aveilleux - I'll get him later
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: That's why I suggested the Netboot.
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: we are both suggesting the same thing ...
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: are we?
<hobgoblin> think so
<hobgoblin> anyway - I'm not here really
<yax51> what I mean is do I do a network boot on the machine I am trying to install onto?
<aveilleux> yax51: No. You burn the Netboot installation CD (which I linked above -- Called the "Minimal CD") and run that. It contains network boot code that will automatically fetch what you need from the Internet.
<yax51> aaaah nice
<jermza> What is Emerald Theme Manager?  Did it come with Ubuntu?
<aveilleux> jermza: Emerald merged with Compiz a while back. Compiz comes with Ubuntu by default, yes.
<jermza> Okay, so I'll lave it there.
<jermza> leave*
<aveilleux> jermza: "Emerald" is the default windowing manager for Compiz (as opposed to Metacity for GNOME), but it makes no difference since Ubuntu uses Compiz with Metacity.
<hobgoblin> emerald's not installed as default - might be part of compiz - but emerald itself isn't default
<jermza> Does anyone know if Evolution's tasks and calendar sync to the mail?
<jermza> eg, if I  flag a mail as imortant, then - like in Outlook = does it add it to the tasks?  Currently, it doesn't, and I'm wondering if there is a setting that I missed.
<aveilleux> jermza: Is it IMAP or POP?
<jermza> IMAP
<aveilleux> Hm, what kind of server is it? Exchange>
<aveilleux> ?*
<jermza> Gmail
<aveilleux> Very interesting. IMAP labels should stay regardless of what client... though I wouldn't put it past Outlook to not place the labels on the server end (just lay them on the client)
<jermza> But I use my local calendar
<aveilleux> jermza: Is your calendar set to sync to the Gmail one?
<jermza> I'll check.... hang on
<jermza> Where is that setting?
<jermza> Where do I check that?
<aveilleux> jermza: http://www.ehow.com/how_4488736_sync-evolution-calendar-google-calendar.html
<aveilleux> jermza: I don't actually use Evolution so it's a little out of my experience
<jermza> I'm actually wanting to sync to my local calendar
<jermza> but any calendar will do, I suppose
<aveilleux> jermza: What do you mean, "local calendar"?
<jermza> hang on, I'm not looking to sync my calendars....  I'm wondering how to add a task by simply flagging a mail - in Outlook, if you flag a mail as Important, then it adds it to Outlook's tasks as something to follow-up.
<jermza> I already have my Google calendar synced.
<aveilleux> That sounds like an Evolution function -- I wouldn't know about that
<MrAnthrope> You can sync your local calendar to gmail?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: What do you mean by "local calendar"?
<MrAnthrope> ohnm. I thought you were talking about the one in the task bar.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: That doesn't store tasks in it, does it?
<MrAnthrope> Just looking, no. :)
<zkriesse> Ok, I have a question
<aveilleux> zkriesse: I might have an answer :D
<zkriesse> I need to make a .sh script (bash) which will run a .php file
 * zkriesse knows nothing of bash to go easy
<aveilleux> Well instead of making a bash script, you can make a PHP script (#!/usr/bin/php instead of #!/bin/bash as the first line)
<zkriesse> Ok, lemme give a bit more detail
<zkriesse> My dad has a php script/file that he has to run at a certain time each day...on windows he uses a .bat file to run it...and since he also uses task manager it is set to run at pc startup, checks if it is running or not and if it isn't it starts the .bat file which in turn starts the php file
<zkriesse> BUT, since the server is using CentOS and he knows nothing of Linux he looked at me.....
<aveilleux> zkriesse: Can you pastebin the batch file? I can translate it into bash.
<zkriesse> SeriouslY?
<aveilleux> Well yest
<aveilleux> -t
<zkriesse> I'd give you a hug
<aveilleux> I like hugs :D
 * zkriesse gives hugs to aveilleux 
<aveilleux> :D
<zkriesse> Ok hold on..tryin to get the .bat file from my dad
<zkriesse> http://pastebin.com/yQrWbHNJ
<zkriesse> It goes in a day
<zkriesse> actually, this is the proper style he has http://pastebin.com/MvYYPZVM
<zkriesse> First one is null
<aveilleux> That uh
<aveilleux> doesn't check to see if the file is being run already
<aveilleux> It just kinda does run.
<zkriesse> which one
<aveilleux> Both.
<zkriesse> The first link? First link is bad...use second one
<zkriesse> Ah...well that's what he gave me
<zkriesse> he uses windows task manager to check for it
<aveilleux> Well I'll write what he wants, I guess
<aveilleux> ps can do that just fine
<zkriesse> ps?
<aveilleux> Where is the PHP file located? /var/www-data/BETA/MSI-Flex/ ?
<zkriesse> lemme ask
<aveilleux> zkriesse: ps, you know, the CLI process manager
<zkriesse> ah
 * zkriesse facepalms
<zkriesse> C:\WebServer\Apache2.2\htdocs\BETA\MSI-Flex\ap_jobs.php and the ar_jobs would be located the same..
<zkriesse> Make sense?
<aveilleux> Well
<aveilleux> I kinda need to know where it's located in CentOS.
<aveilleux> Since the Apache data folder is in different places on Windows and Linux.
<zkriesse> ok give me a second
<zkriesse> trying to remember where it would go
<zkriesse> Ok, it'd be in the /var/www/ folder
<zkriesse> He says he can modify it to fit what he wants but he needs the basic shell/skeleton
 * zkriesse hates being in the middle
<aveilleux> Okay
<zkriesse> Am I making any sense or am I just blowing bubbles :D
<aveilleux> It makes sense
<aveilleux> Does he need it to loop forever like that?
<zkriesse> I believe so
<zkriesse> Just as confused as you aveilleux
<zkriesse> :D
<aveilleux> zkriesse: Can he run a quick test command for me, please?
<zkriesse> On windows?
<aveilleux> zkriesse: On CentOS
<zkriesse> Ah I can run it on buntu
<aveilleux> Well I need it to be run on the server
<zkriesse> ok lemme ask
<zkriesse> What's the command?
<aveilleux> To make sure the output of ps is as expected
<aveilleux> Well first tell him to run nano & #to get nano running in the background
<aveilleux> Then have him run: ps -ef |grep nano |grep -v grep |cut -d ' ' -f 6
<aveilleux> And tell me the output
<zkriesse> we can't
<zkriesse> It's a locked server apparently
<aveilleux> Well uh
<zkriesse> None of the customers will allow outside world access to it
<aveilleux> then he can't run scripts at startup, can he
<zkriesse> hell I have no idea
<zkriesse> This is what he asked for, Im trying to give it to him
<aveilleux> This is about what he wants http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549935/
<aveilleux> Do you want me to comment it?
<zkriesse> sure
<aveilleux> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549939/
<zkriesse> thanks very much
<aveilleux> No problem
<aveilleux> Let me know how it works out
<zkriesse> will do
<BR> how is everyone doing today?
<aveilleux> Pretty okay, BR
<BR> thats good
<BR> anyone tried out plan 9 before
<aveilleux> BP: this Plan 9? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Bell_Labs
<BR> yeah
<aveilleux> BP: I've played around with it, but not much more than a cursory look
<BR> yeah thats what Im doing too waiting for it to finish installing
<BR> have you tried out archlinux before
<aveilleux> BR: I have
<BR> how is it
<aveilleux> BR: It's a much different experience from Ubuntu, certainly. Much of the system has to be built up from the ground.
<BR> yeah I tried to install it once before and never got even far thinkin about tried to get it to install
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<vzwguyjay> hello all
<vzwguyjay> i am having an issue with trying to install something and it states it cannot commit to /etc hg
<red-raven> hey guys.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello red-raven
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<red-raven> so, i have a new Linux project (possible)
<red-raven> good, how about you Silver_Fox?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you red-raven :)
<red-raven> im rehabilitating an old Dell Dimension 3000. its got viruses galor. It has XP on it. what i want to do is format the HD, but keep XP, so its factory-new. haven't used it in a while, so not many files i  need from it. then i want to dual boot linux on it. any way to wipe it but keep XP?
<Silver_Fox_> red-raven: can  you fix all the windows viruses ?
<red-raven> it a virus called norton. ive tried to no avail. a girl at my school killed the same one on hers, but im not sure how. id rather just restore it.
<Silver_Fox_> I am not amazingly brilliant with window but i thought norton was an anti-virus program ?
<red-raven> norTON is, norTEL is desgined to fool you into mistaking its for norton. its a false security program that claims a lot of things are "security threats", when really they are just programs that have the capacity to kill it, like DOS and other REAL security programs
<red-raven> Silver_Fox, anyways, it has all the major components intact even though it wasn't used for so long. decent HD (don't know size or partitions), RAM (not much, but enough) Wireless antena, monitor, and all the other good stuff work. its just slowed down after all these years and then the virus didn't help.
<red-raven> Silver_Fox, do you know if this will run Linux?
<red-raven> http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/dell-dimension-3000-pentium/4507-3118_7-31223771.html
<Silver_Fox_> which distribution  do you wish to install ?
<pleia2> red-raven: yeah, it might be a bit slow with 512M of RAM (we have a lab with similar dells, working to upgrade to 1G on them all)
<red-raven> Probably the standared Ubuntu. But this is my second time doing it, so i might want to have a little fun doing it. any others you can recomend to experiment with that would work on it? this is going to be my "mess with it and if it breaks, oh well. format and reinstall".
<red-raven> would it be possible to convince it to use a pin drive as RAM? or am i crazy>
<red-raven> ?*
<pleia2> pin drive?
<Silver_Fox_> Hey pleia2 ,  its been a while.  things keeping well? :)
<pleia2> Silver_Fox_: hey :) yep, all is well
<red-raven> yes. like leave a USB pluged in all the time and have it use it like an extra stick of RAM.
<pleia2> red-raven: a usb stick?
<red-raven> is it possible to convince it to do that?
<red-raven> yes.
<pleia2> those have limited writes, not at all good to use as a ram (swap) partition
<red-raven> ohhhhhhh ok. darn. well, worth a shot.
<pleia2> it may work for a couple of weeks, but it'll be slow and you'll destroy the drive
<red-raven> to much power?
<Silver_Fox_> the speed would too slow for usb ram
<red-raven> ok. so i might upgrade it later.
<red-raven> anyways, back to the last question. any good distros that A: it can run and B: are good for a person who's just wants to experiment with linux/computers in general?
<Silver_Fox_> slitaz
<red-raven> Never heard of it.
<Silver_Fox_> http://www.slitaz.org/en/
<red-raven> ok so its designed to be Ubuntu light?
<yax51> I AM VICTORIOUS!!!!!
<red-raven> CONGRATS! at what exactly?
<yax51> I was basically trying to do what red-raven is doing, except get rid of XP....
<red-raven> lol awesome. i have parents that want XP on it, sooo..... but its no loss if i toast it. its old and we have laptops now, so i dont get why they care.
<yax51> red-raven: I ended up scrapping the whole machine and just installed ubuntu on a fresh one........
<yax51> red-raven: there wasn't much I could do with all the viruses....windows wouldn't even function enough to start to get rid of them
<red-raven> fresh machine?
<yax51> yup, had a few spares
<red-raven> oh ok. well can't i just restore the whole brick to how it was when it came to me? and then XP would still be on it. or is the only option nuclear?
<yax51> it was a compaq FS740, so I wasn't upset at all about losing one, if anything I can pick it for spare parts ;
<WastedWillow> Nerver an problem with spare parts
<yax51> I couldn't figure out a way, though with the ubuntu live CD you're supposed to be able to format or partition the hdd
<yax51> but my hdd was so jacked up, that didn't work....
<red-raven> nope.
<yax51> it had a 1.2 ghz processor, and 224 megs or RAM
<yax51> of*
<yax51> it was basically dead, and only still lived out of spite
<red-raven> so in order to get it back to the point where its got nothing but XP, i have to manually remove the viruses?
<yax51> pretty mch
<yax51> *much, good luck with that
<yax51> you could try the live CD and see what happens.....
<red-raven> fudge. maybe i can get to DOS before it does. seems like the only option. any way to cage or at least stall it while i put in the codes?
<yax51> maybe run as administrator......but I don't know, thats how I was able to do ANYTHING
<yax51> I had to log in as admin...
<red-raven> there are no admin profiles on it. i didn't know about computers as much at the time.
<yax51> when you go to the profile log in, hit ctrl-alt-del twice and a dialog box will come up, type in administrator as the name, and the default password is password....
<red-raven> ok. idk the name though.
<red-raven> it was me and my bro's.  but my parents set it up.....
<yax51> the name should be administrator
<red-raven> oh ok thx.
<yax51> np
<red-raven> ill boot it up real quick.
<yax51> cool
<red-raven> lol. quick. riiiiiight....
<yax51> and by real quick you mean at least 5 min. ;)
<WastedWillow> Haha
<WastedWillow> What all is it you're trying to do
<red-raven> hey its up.
<red-raven> wipe an old dell dimension 3000, keep XP on it, and Dual boot Ubuntu or something.
<WastedWillow> Gotcha
<red-raven> but its got an infestation i need to kill first.
<WastedWillow> Are you trying save stuff on it?
<WastedWillow> Or just not wipe it
<red-raven> i need a few things, but once i have them all the rest is toast.
<red-raven> ok, its up, but i have to empty the dish washer. BRB.
<WastedWillow> Can ubuntu read and write the windows filesys?
<WastedWillow> Thus just pluck it off to a usb driver or something like that
<red-raven> what do you mean?
<WastedWillow> I was thinking boot into the live cd, then if ubuntu can see the windows driver
<WastedWillow> drive* pardon me
<WastedWillow> then just take it off, skip xp entirely
<red-raven> yah but i need XP intact.
<red-raven> do the cammnds and methods from this site seem legit: http://www.removevirus.org/virus-and-spyware-news/remove-nortel-antivirus-291
<WastedWillow> What kind of virus
<red-raven> nortel. fake security. popups, slowdowns, file curruptions, and it can take down anything that can kill it.
<yax51> you don't have an XP disc?
<red-raven> crap. my desktop keeps poping up, reloading, over and over again. i can't open CMD.
<holstein> unless you're gaming, i think its nice to have windows in virtualbox
<holstein> ontop of buntu
<red-raven> maybe.
<holstein> you have those 'snapshots' to revert to
<holstein> i do that for family members sometimes
<holstein> i call a snapshot 'pre-virus' ;)
<WastedWillow> try running combofix in safe mode
<holstein> theres an AVG live cd
<red-raven> im booting into safe mode now.
<holstein> with networking ;)
<red-raven> ok, it up in safe mode as the admin. now to end you, freakish abomination which has caused me so much pain....
<yax51> death to XP!!!!
<red-raven> no no no just nortel.
<red-raven> ok WTF. the processes aren't in the task manager in safe mode!
<yax51> aaaah the OTHER freakish abomination that has caused so much pain.....
<red-raven> yes. but where are the processes!?
<yax51> I don't know...it is safe mod, so maybe you can't access them in safe mode
<red-raven> but if they aren't running, then that means.....the virus must not be active right now. also meaning that i can kill it and it wont put up a fight.
<yax51> in theory
<red-raven> WTFFFFFFFFFFFF! the registrys aren't there eitheR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yax51> HAHAHA!!!!
<yax51> sorry I haven't slept yet, and I found that really amusing
<red-raven> lol. i hate it. when im in safe mode, it hides like a coward.
<red-raven> none of the things i need to delete are here!!!!!!! WTFFFFFFF!
<yax51> I'm going to try the AVG recovery disc, and see if that helps...
<red-raven> i can't kill it in normal mode, can't find it in safe mode......wtf....
<red-raven> anyone got any ideas?
<yax51> red-raven: did you try a recovery disc?
<WastedWillow> Well, try this
<WastedWillow> open regedit
<red-raven> i might do that. would have liked to get some stuff off first....
<red-raven> ok done. now what?
<WastedWillow> go to hkey(current user)>software>microsoft>windows>current>run
<WastedWillow> and look in there for a random string of #s
<red-raven> only two files. {default} and MSMSGS.
<red-raven> i did that already though. the website i found guided me there.
<WastedWillow> sorry
<WastedWillow> just kinda thinking
<WastedWillow> my other two thoughts
<WastedWillow> download malware anti malware
<WastedWillow> and combofix
<red-raven> out of disk space...
<WastedWillow> they're pretty small
<WastedWillow> hrm
<red-raven> oMB
<WastedWillow> haha
<WastedWillow> got another comp and a usb driver?
<WastedWillow> dammit, drive*
<red-raven> idk. might try it. dont want to infect another USB thought...
<pleia2> WastedWillow, red-raven, can you take this windows cleanup discussion elsewhere? it's very off-topic here
<WastedWillow> its in order for him to dual boot!
<WastedWillow> but okies
<pleia2> you're welcome to return when you get to that point :)
<red-raven> any other modes i  could try booting into? i saw a bunch there.
<WastedWillow> sounds good
<red-raven> ok i will. any good IRCs i could try?
<collinp> There's #windows
<collinp> This is a Ubuntu support channel, though.
<red-raven> is #windows any good, or will i get a bunch of M$-tards?
<holstein> only one way to find out
<collinp> I'm not entirely certain of what you mean by that. It's a Windows support channel.
<pleia2> !M$
<ubot2> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<holstein> hey, you can always call M$ ;)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> microsoft*
<red-raven> ok, im about to go where no sane person has gone before...into the underworld, that is the windows IRC..... see you on the other side....
<holstein> red-raven: good luck :)
<yax51> red-raven: beware the trolls!!
<WastedWillow> well as far as ubuntu goes
<WastedWillow> im learning
<WastedWillow> I can install and do the essentials
<WastedWillow> but I wanted to ask for a goal
<WastedWillow> I know I should probably figure it out, but I work better with something to
<WastedWillow> do
<holstein> WastedWillow: i have been slowly adding tasks in the commandline
<yax51> WastedWillow: what are you trying to do?
<red-raven> the urge to troll this thing is so tempting....
<collinp> Do not troll the Windows channels unless you wish to reflect badly upon Ubuntu.
<collinp> Ubuntu is a jumping off point for previous Windows and Apple users. This isn't the place to go bashing either.
<yax51> red-raven: I went in for advice, and got accused of being a troll....
<WastedWillow> I don't know much about linux
<WastedWillow> and tbh, I want to learn more
<collinp> I learned as I went.
<collinp> Find something you enjoy about Linux and work on that.
<holstein> WastedWillow: do you need a server for anything?
<holstein> maybe a file server
<holstein> ssh or something
<collinp> You'll acquire more and more knowledge as you go along.
<collinp> It's not something you can learn overnight.
<red-raven> im not going in the name of ubuntu lol.
<holstein> that can be handy, and since its not your main machine, i think that can be less stressful
<WastedWillow> MAybe I'll get an older box and make a server, I like that!
<collinp> You're in an Ubuntu channel, and the Ubuntu channel sent you there.
<red-raven> fine......
<holstein> WastedWillow: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<holstein> that was a pretty fun way for me to get in the terminal everyday
<holstein> and i use screen a lot now
<WastedWillow> OKay, I will be back soon I hope
<nit-wit> red-raven, I have ##windows in my favorites some good help there at times
<red-raven> ok ok..... its useless so far though....
<nit-wit> red-raven, do you have a XP cd
<nit-wit> red-raven, does it have a recovery partition
<wilkanaut> holstein: score!
<holstein> wilkanaut: you running irssi in screen ?
<wilkanaut> yes
<holstein> :)
<wilkanaut> err wait, not in screen
<wilkanaut> on it
<holstein> well
<holstein> thats easy enough for later if you want to
<holstein> wilkanaut: other little things too
<holstein> next time you want to make a folder
<holstein> try it in the command line
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-04
<wilkanaut> talkative bunch you are here
<stlsaint> yep yep
<stlsaint> wilkanaut: considering this is the support channel, there probably wont be much talking unless help is needed
<wilkanaut> oh im sorry
<wilkanaut> is there a more discussive channel?
<stlsaint> wilkanaut: its not all that more talkative all the time neither, just try striking up a convo
<wilkanaut> oh haha
<stlsaint> wilkanaut: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<wilkanaut> Well, holstein gave me the idea to make a media server
<stlsaint> great idea
<wilkanaut> a craptop at home to stream content to and from
<wilkanaut> I've also heard of torrenting that can begin from a smartphone
<wilkanaut> is this something that could be linked?
<stlsaint> wilkanaut: i just setup server, install rtorrent (or whiche you prefer) connect to it from smart phone via ssh and download movies
<Cheri703> transmission has a web interface
<stlsaint> Cheri703: nice, i never knew that
<Cheri703> I use a random port and forward it via my router, then use my no-ip account to connect from anywhere, phone or otherwise
<wilkanaut> xmission is unix/macosx based yeah?
<Cheri703> transmission?
<Cheri703> I believe so
<stlsaint> wilkanaut: lol, did you just make that up?? o_O (xmission??)
<wilkanaut> i usually shorten trans to x
<wilkanaut> xcross
<wilkanaut> xmit
<stlsaint> thats a rather odd abbreviation...
<Cheri703> wilkanaut: when referring to software and you have a general group, best to use the proper term
<wilkanaut> roger that
<Cheri703> there are so many random/similarly named programs, there MIGHT actually be a program named xmission, and that could get really confusing for people who aren't familiar with transmission or whatnot
<wilkanaut> oh okay, thanks for the advice
<wilkanaut> btw, if it doesn't exist, total dibs on xmission
<wilkanaut> is ssh for the smartphone a jailbreak kind of thing or just a free/paid app?
<wilkanaut> nick
<wilkanaut> do any of you folks have a good resource for me to learn how to make a server on my craptop?
<mysteriousdarren> what are you looking to use? ubuntu? linux?
<red-raven> nit-wit: you here?
<nit-wit> red-raven, yep.
<red-raven> hey to be on the safe side, whats the best anti-virus for linux?
<nit-wit> red-raven, linuv av is a bit different it just finds stuff that looks suspicious you have to ascertain whether it is a false positive or not I use the avst one though for fun.
<nit-wit> *avast
<red-raven> nit-wit: ok which repository is it in? or do i just find it online?
<nit-wit> red-raven, http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition  you have to modify a file to get it to always open correctl esy stuff though I think I have an extra key for avast as well
<red-raven> ok thx. which file is it?
<red-raven> BRB. sorry.
<nit-wit> red-raven, the deb use the gdebi installer by just clicking on it, let me h=give you my extra key for when you open it though.http://www.avast.com/ja-jp/linux-home-edition#tab4
<wilkanaut> mysteriousdarren: I want to use ubuntu as the server
<mysteriousdarren> oh I will look around for a little bit.
<wilkanaut> thank you very much
<wilkanaut> I'm looking at filezilla as a start
<shawn146> hey guys
<shawn146> i am back
<wilkanaut> the goal is home sharing, remote downloading and access
<shawn146> this time with good enws :D
<shawn146> *news
<wilkanaut> ooh
<shawn146> holstein ?
<wilkanaut> he may have disappeared a bit ago
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> iw as able to tab-complete his nick
<shawn146> * i was
<wilkanaut> im learning, so maybe not
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> i got my dads old printer working :D
<wilkanaut> shawn146: 1, Old Dad Printer, 0
<shawn146> so i can use teh card reader in it for reading the 512 MB Compact flash card
<shawn146> ?>
<shawn146> huh?
<wilkanaut> nuthin
<shawn146> o.O
<wilkanaut> you won a point, thus yo have 1 pt and the printer has 0
<shawn146> i accidentally tripped the usb cord out of the usb port in the printer, so i spent time getting into it, modifying the connector, soldering, and reasembling, and it works :D
<shawn146> he gave it to me, he was about to throw it out,a nd i also needed a erader
<shawn146> 8a reader
<shawn146> wow
<shawn146> vmware player works too :D
<mysteriousdarren> wilkanaut: Here is a guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat-ispconfig-3
<shawn146> hmm, whats the GParted Partition editor package name for apt-get?
<wilkanaut> thanks mysteriousdarren
<mysteriousdarren> yup that is one of the best that I have found.
<shawn146> ?
<mysteriousdarren> what
<mysteriousdarren> ?
<wilkanaut> I will start that up as soon as I finish downloading
<mysteriousdarren> It works really well.
<shawn146> who here likes sushi?
<mysteriousdarren> me!
<wilkanaut> lol
<shawn146> awsome :D
<shawn146> i lveo sushi too lol
<shawn146> myd ad bought 2 trays and gave them to me lol
<wilkanaut> take an eggroll, wrap it with rice and sushi paper, the fry that
<shawn146> from Karoke Bowl
<wilkanaut> add raspberry sauce and num
<shawn146> a good restaraunt
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> who woudl like to watch me eat a ball of wasabi sauce?
<shawn146> mysteriousdarren /
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> oops
<mysteriousdarren> what?
<shawn146> do you?
<mysteriousdarren> no way thats mean, i want some
<shawn146> whats mean?
<shawn146> i am the one subject to loss
<shawn146> i am teh victim
<shawn146> wish i could send you the other ball lol
<shawn146> it would go bad :(
<wilkanaut> haha
<wilkanaut> POst Office: What is that smell
<wilkanaut> That my friend, is the smell of burning
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<shawn146> wilkanaut does wasabi actualy burn stuff?
<wilkanaut> it burns my face
<holstein> shawn146: o/
<holstein> i went to dinner and got a call to fill in last minute on a gig )
<wilkanaut> Nice!
<wilkanaut> ought to get us some soothing sounds that come from you
<johnny77> Ok, so I've installed Ubuntu, tried out a couple derivatives, and getting comfortable with gnome. 99% what I've done in windows I am now doing in Ubuntu. What's next for a beginner?
<holstein> johnny77: have you installed something?
<holstein> might want to look in synaptic or the software center
<holstein> and try something out
<johnny77> yes, i've installed a few apps..
<johnny77> holstein: I guess that's part of my question... Suggestions on what I should learn or install.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what are you into?
<holstein> i usually suggest trying to get into the command line
<holstein> just simple things like making directories
<holstein> and moving files around
<holstein> copying
<ShootEmUp> het, red-raven!
<Cheri703> I haven't dual-booted in a while, better to install xp first or ubuntu?
<holstein> XP if you can
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> that's what I thought
<holstein> its do-able the other way
<holstein> you just have to install grub
<Cheri703> ubuntu will be primary, but since I have oem xp pro for it, I might as well put it on :)
<holstein> which can be a pain
<holstein> the other way, its really easy
<holstein> XP first*
<Cheri703> another question: is it at all possible to remotely connect to the computer at or before the grub process? i.e. I contact it and tell it which OS without being physically present at the box?
 * Cheri703 is probably ahead of herself with that one
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> good question
<holstein> like a headless dual-boot
<Cheri703> it'd be super handy
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> or even just be able to remote into either OS and say "reboot into other OS" somehow
<aveilleux> Cheri703: You can reorder the GRUB menu from Linux, I don't know how you'd do it from Windows though.
<holstein> Cheri703: check out http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/headless-dual-boot.html
<Cheri703> yeah, I thought of that option right after I said it :)
<Cheri703> ooo, thanks holstein
<holstein> IF that works, it should be similar for buntu
<holstein> maybe look around for PXE boot info too
<holstein> Cheri703: thats a great question ;)
<holstein> i cant believe that hasnt come up before
<holstein> thats the kind of thing i want to try just because
<Cheri703> so I'm trying to figure out what it's saying, I am seeing it say to make the boot floppy to boot windows, but not seeing how that gives me headless CHOICE between the two
<holstein> yeah... im not sure
<Cheri703> I've not done anything with pxe booting
<holstein> i was assuming you VNC into grub?
<Cheri703> I ...could?
<Cheri703> I've not done that
<Cheri703> didn't know you could vnc pre-OS loading
<aveilleux> You can't VNC into GRUB
<Cheri703> http://superuser.com/questions/184978/dual-boot-a-headless-machine maybe?
<aveilleux> GRUB doesn't run X
<holstein> Cheri703: OH
<holstein> Insert floppy = Windows; remove floppy = Debian.
<holstein> thats probaly not going to do it
<holstein> its OK
<Cheri703> :/
<holstein> but, it would be slick to do it completely remotely
<holstein> hmmm
<Cheri703> the "answer" with the checkmark on that link looks promising
<Cheri703> in the "for grub2" part
<holstein> Cheri703: is it enough of a box that you could virtualize windows?
<holstein> just have both running
<Cheri703> nope. has like 300something MB RAM...not even sure how that's possible...
<Cheri703> but it does
<Cheri703> I have a spare 256mb, but it's not going to add much to the party
<BR_> anyone know were I can get some help with archlinux
<holstein> BR_: they have a channel right?
<holstein> theres a great manual
<Cheri703> this is what I was referring to: "For Grub 2, there's a utility to do this automatically. You'll need to have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub. Then run grub-reboot Windows from Linux when you want the next boot to be Windows; the boot after that to be Linux."
<Cheri703> so I might try that
<holstein> BR_: /j #archlinux
<holstein> links in the topic
<BR_> thanks
<holstein> Cheri703: so it just goes every other time
<holstein> lin-win-lin-win
<holstein> that might be acceptable
<holstein> and its do-able
<Cheri703> well, I think it's a "run once to go to windows, after that it's back to linux" and subsequent boots into linux until run again
<Cheri703> I dunno
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i can imagine that something could be scripted
<holstein> i have no idea how ;)
<holstein> but in theory
<Cheri703> they also suggested putting grub on a little fat32 partition and then can edit config files manually, but I do NOT want to have to configure it EVERY time
<Cheri703> :/
<holstein> Cheri703: you could make the process automated though
<thewrath> hey all!
<holstein> i wouldnt totally count that out yet
<Cheri703> k
<holstein> thewrath: o/
<Cheri703> I think this will be my new project :D
<thewrath> anyone good with graphics?
<holstein> Cheri703: whatever it is, it wont be pretty ;)
 * Cheri703 likes finding something no one knows how to do (or just doesn't do often) and figuring out how :)
<holstein> but i think thats the answer
<red-raven> hey nit-wit can you reopen your channnel?
<holstein> thewrath: no, but whats the problem?
<thewrath> need someone to do a custom graphic for a fire department
<holstein> OH that kind of graphics
<holstein> thewrath: maybe you can find someone locally?
<holstein> that would really enjoy contributing
<BR> I dont think they can hear me
<holstein> if not, id say a mailing list
<holstein> BR: in the arch channel?
<holstein> did you read the manula
<thewrath> holstein, it is for a logo to go along with polar bear plunge
<BR> yeah
<holstein> manual*
<holstein> and the wiki?
<holstein> i think they can be pretty strict about that over there
<holstein> not sure though, maybe theres a 'voice' issue
<holstein> BR: are you registered?
<holstein> with freenode?
<BR> yeah I think so
<holstein> BR: double check that
<BR> how
<holstein> thats actually kinda common
<holstein> that you have to be registered to have voice
<holstein> BR: when you login, do you use a password?
<holstein> something like /msg chanserv identify nick pass
<BR> I dont login
 * tronyx waves to holstein 
<holstein> tronyx: :)
<tronyx> how goes man
<holstein> not bad at all
<holstein> picked up a last minute gig tonite
<holstein> weather is better
<tronyx> awesome
<holstein> how were the holidays tronyx ?
<tronyx> wasn't NC in some kind of state of emergency recently due to some snow?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it was crazy
<holstein> we had a foot some places here
<tronyx> they were great, ty for asking :) spent them in michigan and it was unusually relaxing
<holstein> not common
<tronyx> dang
<tronyx> i hear that NC stops selling alcohol when that happens
<tronyx> i would have driven out of state if that was the case and i still lived there LOL
<Cheri703> thewrath: www.openclipart.org is a good starting point for graphics
<holstein> charlotte had some snow to speak of even
<Cheri703> many are svg files
<holstein> thewrath: i still think maybe someone local might enjoy contributing
<thewrath> Cheri703, how easy is it to use?
<red-raven> nit-wit u here?
<thewrath> true
<nit-wit> red-raven, yeah
<holstein> but yeah, somewhere online might be easy thewrath
<Cheri703> thewrath: it's a clipart site, you can find a file and put it into inkscape and edit it
<holstein> or just keep asking around
<red-raven> reopen your channel please. couldn't get back in.
<BR> says cant send to channel
<holstein> BR: the channel flags are Ccnt
<holstein> if you'd like to look up what that means
<holstein> i forget
<BR> ?
<Cheri703> thewrath: http://www.openclipart.org/search/?query=polar+bear
<holstein> BR: for the arch channel
<BR> ok
<holstein> BR: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<holstein> i bet thats the issue
<BR> ok
<Roydaman2> ok i have a bunch of .avi video files i want to convert and burn to dvd is there a program i could use to do that??
<tronyx> i think you can do that with brasero
<holstein> http://stikiflem.wordpress.com/2008/09/21/convert-avi-to-dvd-in-ubuntu/ *if not
<tronyx> nice link
<Roydaman2> tronyx: i tried brasero but it doesnt convert files just burns .avi files to disk
<tronyx> probably more useful than my suggestion =p
<holstein> that post is a bit old though...
<Roydaman2> i was googling it and found devede any one heard of taht b 4
<holstein> i see devede in the repos though
<holstein> 10.04
<holstein> Roydaman2: ive read about it somewhere before
<Roydaman2> thats another thing how do i find out what ver. ubuntu i have?
<Roydaman2> i know i have a zorin dist.
<Roydaman2> version
<holstein> you can look at your sources
<holstein> see what ubuntu repos you're using
<holstein> id just go ahead and install devede though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install devede
<holstein> seems like thats the tool if you dont want to convert the .avi's before hand
<tronyx> Roydaman2:  lsb_release -a
<holstein> tronyx: i'll never remember that ;)
<Roydaman2> ok sweet 10.10
<tronyx> lol
<BR> still cant get it to work
<holstein> BR: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_Channel
<holstein> The channel is currently +q $~a. This means that you have to register and identify with the NickServ service before you can talk in the channel
<Cheri703> got another question, might stump you guys (note: I haven't googled it yet): is it possible to have a separate hostname for each network device within the same computer? as in: computer1 is the hostname if using wireless, computer2 is the hostname if using wired....
<holstein> Cheri703: w0w
<holstein> another good one ;)
<Cheri703> my router doesn't like having the same hostname twice, but I want it to assign static dhcp to my netbook. I already have it in as wireless, so I need a different hostname for wired :/
 * Cheri703 has always been good at having problems others have never seen ;)
<holstein> Cheri703: how about http://tinyurl.com/2vtystn
<Cheri703> close...
<Cheri703> that is about assigning based on ip
<Cheri703> I want the router to assign the ip, I want the name based on the MAC address....basically
<holstein> :/
<holstein> thats the best i can do
<holstein> google-fu
<Cheri703> :) it's appreciated
<Cheri703> yeah, I'll be doing plenty o googling tomorrow. hopefully going to have a short work day
<holstein> nice
<Cheri703> installing xp now on the one desktop ;)
<Cheri703> and prepping my liveusb
<shawn146> back
<shawn146> ahh you should see what my dad actually helped me buy
<shawn146> a PROTO CX 80 dollar helicopter
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> oops wrong chat
<Cheri703> holstein: I went with static ip within ubuntu on wireless, and assigned static dhcp in router for wired connection, that way both will have same ip no matter what
<stlsaint> HELP
<stlsaint> hrm, hey you smart server folks
<JackyAlcine> :D
<stlsaint> never mind, i googled my issue :D
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i need some help
<geekosopher> !question | shawn146
<ubot2> shawn146: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheri703> holstein: still around?
<shawn146> holstein ?
<shawn146> hello?
<shawn146> anyone awake to help me get JLime working on my Jornada 720?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | shawn146
<ubot2> shawn146: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shawn146> ok
<shawn146> can someone do vnc with me if they know a lot about linux?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I cant do that now :{
<shawn146> oh :(
<shawn146> iw as hoping to get this working
<shawn146> ...looks like thats not gonna happen
<JackyAlcine> What exactly do you need shawn146?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb andrew_46 (:
<andrew_46> IAmNotThatGuy: Hi :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> whats up andrew_46 ?
<andrew_46> Just relaxing after work, and you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> have to go for shopping today andrew_46 and -team?
<andrew_46> not today :). How is the ubuntu-beginners team travelling?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Our teams is always good andrew_46. but we miss ya
<shawn146> i need to fix this kernal panic http://jlime.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=3077&p=11136&hilit=kernal+panic#p11136
<shawn146> person with same device and problem as me
<andrew_46> oops, grandchildren duty, see you :)
<kuttans> hello everybody, anyone know how the nm applet handles the connections, i mean the config files, i heard all linux gui use simple conf files in the backend , ist true
<kuttans> come on guys no one there to tell me about the nm backend conf files?
<head_victim> kuttans: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerConfiguration might help
<head_victim> I'm still reading to find you the best link sorry
<head_victim> http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings
<kuttans> thx let me try
<kuttans> its way too less informative
<head_victim> kuttans: looks like /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<head_victim> You could also try a "locate NetworkManager" that lists a few likely suspects
<head_victim> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/  suggests the #nm channel on this network would be able to help or they have a mailing list
<head_victim> Hope that helps but sorry I have to run afk for a while.
<jermza> Silly Evolution question here, but, after you've created a signature, how do you add line breaks (to move the signature down a few lines. so that it's not squashed up against the body text)?
<Puck`> jermza: add the lines on top of the signature i'd say
<UndiFineD> try \n
<jermza> If you simply push SPace bar a few times, Evolution doesn't ACTUALLY move the signature down.
<jermza> Not Space - I mean Entr
<jermza> Enter*
<jermza> lines above signature don't wrk
<jermza> hmm
<jermza> nothing seems to move the signature down
<jermza> How do I check if Evolution is trying to download my mails from Gmail?
<jermza> My ISP tells me that I've used 8.5 gigs in 4 days
<JackyAlcine_> Evolution's retarded with e-mail; I use Thunderbird.
<jermza> That's not a constructive answer, but thanks. :-)
<JackyAlcine_> lol, sorry.
<JackyAlcine_> Evolution just gets me mad.
<AndrewMC> jermza: on GMail's web page there is a way to see where the last few conections were from (IP, time, what tool was used to fetch the mail etc)... That is on the home page near the bottom there is "Last account  Activity:" and there is a "Details" button.... click that and evolution would be using IMAP (or maybe POP)
<jermza> All IMAP
<AndrewMC> jermza: then most likely thats empathy :)
<jermza> doing what?
<AndrewMC> checking for new mail
<jermza> 8 gigs in 4 days?
<jermza> Gmail's 'Latest Account Acitivity' link shows very few connections and nothing unusual.
<AndrewMC> then perhaps its another app that is using the bandwidth
<jermza> Is there a way to check that?
<AndrewMC> Well the only way i know of is to see all the in and out traffic by going to System > Administration > System Monitor > Resources
<jermza> I've just plugged in a new router.  It has wireless for my wife's laptop.  How do I set it up?
<jermza> At the top panel, there is a connections icon
<jermza> It says Auto Eth0
<svaksha> ...which means its connected automatically.
<svaksha> jermza: fire up FF and check if you can browse
<jermza> I can browse.
<jermza> I'm using it right now.
<svaksha> :)
<jermza> 1.) Can I change Auto Eth0 to a new name?  I tried but it won't let me.
<jermza> 2. ) How do I check the wireless connection for my wife's laptop?
<doez> I've recently formatted my computer to ubuntu 10.10. It works perfectly, but when I apply my closed-source "FGLRX" for my HD5870 it crashes after the startup sound. After several reboots it finally works. Can I find another driver or am I a lost cause?
<doez> Graphics driver, that is.
<Cheri703> question regarding ssh: *generally* do routers/computers just listen on port 22 or do I HAVE to have the port forwarded? I ask because I now have 2 computers on my home network that I'd like to be able to ssh into
<Puck`> well you need to forward the port since the router doesn't know where to point the port
<Cheri703> ok, I have it forwarded to computer 1 now, but Ideally I'd like to be able to ssh into computer 2 as well...
<Cheri703> eh, well, I can ssh from out of the house into computer1 and from computer1 to computer3
<Cheri703> *2
<Cheri703> so...not pretty, but it'll work
<holstein> Cheri703: theres no reason why you can't put them on different ports
<Cheri703> I only knew of ssh going via port 22...
<holstein> there's also the security by obscurity philosophy
<Voting> trying to print from  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS the Lucid Lynx into a cannon MX860 but when I do, it says something about a missing filter. Should I uninstall and re-install the driver? If so, how do I do that? THANKS!!
<holstein> my ssh server is not on port 22
<holstein> you can specify with an argument Cheri703
<Cheri703> ok, I don't know wow to do that holstein  :)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> oh, and holstein I got the headless dual-boot working :D
<holstein> ssh whatever@whatever -p 1234
<holstein> Cheri703: DO TELL :)
<Cheri703> ahh, ok, I'll try that holstein
<Cheri703> that "grub-reboot " thing, except not "windows" you put the number of the grub entry (starting with 0, that threw me off for a while), and it will do a 1 time boot into that OS, so you then reboot normally, and back to ubuntu :D
<Cheri703> it's pretty sweet
<holstein> Cheri703: not bad
<Cheri703> I made a script and launcher, so I can just use that to reboot, and I set up vnc into both sides of it, so I can access it remotely :) I am now working on being able to ssh into it (and someone from my loco will be helping me with putty for the windows side)
<holstein> thats easy enough and you dont have to touch the box
<holstein> Cheri703: if you can ssh from linux
<holstein> you wont need help with putty
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I've just never used it
<Cheri703> holstein: if I use the -p to assign a port, how do I tell the computer to accept ssh from that port? because I'd assume it's generally listening on 22
<Puck`> you need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf i think
<Puck`> not sure where the conf file is, but i'll do a fast google search if it's not there
<Cheri703> hmm..ok
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<udienz> Hello Silver_Fox_
<JoeMaverickSett> ~
<JoeMaverickSett> hello all! :)
<jermza> If I disable 3d Cube, then I can't move between desktops.  What setting must I turn on in order to move between desktops?
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: try desktop wall. :)
<jermza> aH, THANKS.
<jermza> Is it possible to move between desktops by dragging a window?  (Like in 3d Cube)
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: yes, i think so.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello udienz
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: by issuing Shift + Ctrl + Alt + Left/Right Arrow Key. :)
<jermza> tHANKS.  But when you use a 3D cube, you simply drag the window across.
<jermza> With the 3D cube off, how can you drag a window across desktops?
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: yeah, i got abit confused while doing some work, draggind doesn't work when 3D cube is off. :|
<Roydaman2> how do i install a .tar.gz program?? i know that it is compressed and i have to extract it but when i right clicked it and extracted it shows the file but i cannot do anything with it, i tried clicking allow executing file as a program but still nothing
<Roydaman2> im trying to figure out how to use a .uif file that i downloaded it says to use powerISO and mount the file but i cannot install powerISO
<Daniel0108> hi
<kristian-2> hi ppl
<kristian-2> hi holstein
<holstein> :/
<holstein> too late
<holstein> oh well
<zealth_> hellp?
<zealth_> I need help
<zealth_> i have a question!
<akshatj> !ask | zealth_
<ubot2> zealth_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zealth_> when I select to use a program sometimes my mouse wont work on it and sometimes it will i mean by saying it wond click on that progrm and I have to use my keyboard why is that?
<zealth_> How can I change a setting to let me use my mouse always?
<holstein> zealth_: what program?
<zealth_> all
<zealth_> when I open an application my mouse cant click things on it.
<zealth_> unless I play with it for a while
<holstein> lets talk about the 'play with it' proceedure
<zealth_> okay
<holstein> you jiggle a wire?
<holstein> what?
<holstein> 2-inch drop ;)
<zealth_> ill left click on the application or just drop alll and then pop it back up
<holstein> zealth_: gnome?
<zealth_> I know its not the mouse. it works fine for a wireless mouse
<zealth_> no Ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> sounds to me like you might have changed the 'focus' settings somehow
<holstein> you running compiz all tricked out?
<zealth_> okay?
<zealth_> I son't think so I just installed last night!
<holstein> try disabling compiz for a minute
<holstein> see if that helps
<zealth_> okay, how would I do that?
<holstein> well, there are lots of ways
<holstein> i would probably fire up a web browser
<zealth_> the quickest and easiest?
<holstein> and search for 'disabling compiz in ubuntu'
<holstein> BUT, that being said
<zealth_> how would you do it?
<akshatj> zealth_: best would be pressing ALT+F2 and then typing metacity --replace
<holstein> you can right click on the desktop
<holstein> go to 'change desktop backgroud'
<holstein> go to 'visual effects'
<zealth_> usually sometimes that wont work unless I left click first
<holstein> and select 'none'
<holstein> zealth_: was it like that right after you installed?
<holstein> if you have a touchpad, does that have the same behavior?
<zealth_> yes
<holstein> OK, just checking
<zealth_> no its just a desktop
<zealth_> and yes its been going on since install
<holstein> zealth_: i still think trying it without compiz is a decent trouble-shooting step
<holstein> akshatj: is it compiz --replace to get it back?
<zealth> okay
<akshatj> holstein: yeah
<holstein> handy
<zealth>        
<akshatj> holstein: although it doesn't work for me as my card is blacklisted
<holstein> akshatj: :/
<holstein> you're not missing much
<holstein> i have a VIA chip that wont do it either
<zealth_> okay how do I close compiz?
<holstein> i like to have it on my EEE i carry around to impress people :)
<holstein> make them want some buntu
<holstein> 15:29 < akshatj> zealth_: best would be pressing ALT+F2 and then typing metacity --replace
<zealth_> okay did that
<holstein> how does it seem?
<holstein> the same?
<zealth_> yep.
<akshatj> zealth_: and compiz will get closed automatically
<holstein> zealth_: 10.10?
<zealth_> 10.10
<zealth_> yea
<holstein> zealth_: gnome right?
<holstein> just plain ubuntu?
<zealth_> yep for now
<zealth_> so what should i do?
<holstein> thats a good one zealth_
<zealth_> I am new to ubuntu.
<holstein> i would probably make sure i was up to date with package updates
<zealth_> i am
<holstein> google around a bit with that motherboard info
<zealth_> it a compaq.
<holstein> see if you can find something on an ubuntu forum or something
<zealth_> okay!
<holstein> not really sure
<holstein> theres not a setting to enable that funcionality really
<zealth_> well thanks for the help!
<holstein> it should just be working
<zealth_> i figured
<holstein> and if you didnt do anything to break it
<holstein> and it came like that
<zealth_> i know im not bad with computers to where this should be happening
<zealth_> i guess ill try replaceing the battery in the mouce.
<holstein> i would start looking for that compaq model # on the forums
<zealth_> okay
<holstein> zealth_: you should try another mouse for sure
<holstein> and maybe another live cd
<holstein> whatever you have laying around thats not ubuntu 10.10
<zealth_> y?
<holstein> try and rule out a hardware issue before beating your head against a wall
<zealth_> okay
<zealth_> i did once already
<holstein> zealth_: ?
<holstein> what were the results?
<zealth_> okay
<zealth_> same]
<holstein> with what other live CD?
<holstein> zealth_: try a PS/2 mouse if you can find one
<holstein> should be able to get one at a charity shop for a couple bucks
<zealth_> okay or just a different mouce
<holstein> i would try PS2
<holstein> that will be very telling
<holstein> if it works fine, you'll know its not a config issue
<holstein> you can start testing the USB ports
<red-raven> hey guys. sup?
<red-raven> so i need some help deciding what distro to put on this old XP. its got about 512 MB RAM i think. im looking at: lubuntu, mint, Xubuntu, and slitaz. ive heard more good things from lubuntu recently, and the worst seems to be Xubuntu (judging by wiki page). also, mint didn't seem to be any smaller than ubuntu. and i haven't heard a thing about slitaz other than its small.
<holstein> 512 is not that bad
<holstein> if you want to run gnome
<holstein> do-able
<holstein> you can always just install ubuntu
<holstein> and get the variants
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> or whatever...
<holstein> OR just install lxde
<red-raven> yah, but it would be slower than normal i think. and anyways id rather try a new distro to get more experience.
<red-raven> lxde?
<holstein> lubuntu is using lxde
<holstein> its all buntu
<Yorvyk> It is and very nice it is too - Natty is quite well behaved
<red-raven> hm. idk. there's just so many.
<holstein> right
<holstein> well, you dont have to decide really
<JackyAlcine> red-raven: that's what makes it so cool. Try them all and see what you like.
<holstein> you just install buntu
<holstein> and choose at boot
<red-raven> and ive never heard of getting ubuntu and then all the varients. how does it work? are they just added to GRUB?
<holstein> you're probably seeing GDM
<holstein> after grub
<holstein> right now
<red-raven> GDM?
<holstein> i think its called 'session'
<holstein> sessions?
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> down at the bottom where you enter your user and pass
<holstein> IF you have that setup to happen graphically
<zealth_> i got the mouse,
<holstein> thats where you would choose lxde or gnome or KDE or whatever
<holstein> when you login
<holstein> zealth_: do tell...
<holstein> or not...
<red-raven> so if i installed ubuntu and then just DLd more distros, would i only be able to get ubuntu varients, or any kind?
<holstein> i think we should talk about the term 'distro' there
<holstein> ubuntu is the distro
<holstein> and really the rest are just variants of the same distro
<holstein> using different packages
<red-raven> and xubuntu etc. is....
<holstein> all from the same repos usually
<JackyAlcine> Not really, red-raven, if you download each iso, you download a different *system*. Each system has a *desktop environment* (GNOME, lxde, KDE).
<JackyAlcine> So Ubuntu = GNOME
<JackyAlcine> Kubuntu = KDE
<JackyAlcine> Lubuntu = LxDE
<JackyAlcine> Xubuntu = XFCE (?)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> xfce
<holstein> all buntu though
<holstein> same distro
<yofel> still the same distro though, since all share the same package archive
<holstein> you can download an alternate iso
<holstein> and install a command line only system
<red-raven> different environments, same distro?
<holstein> and 'upgrade' to any of those variants
<holstein> really easily *in theory
<JackyAlcine> yup red-raven
<JackyAlcine> Fedora, Gentoo and MeeGo are other systems that resemble Ubuntu..
<yofel> red-raven: the underlying system is the same, just the desktop environment is different
<geirha> You can also install ubuntu, then remove the gnome-packages and install the kubuntu-desktop package ... and voila, you have kubuntu.
<geirha> Only hard part is figuring out what packages to remove.
<red-raven> ok. so i wouldn't have multiple copies of the ubuntu, just one copy and different environments to choose from? im thinking memory-wise here.
<yofel> now if you compare fedora, ubuntu, suse, gentoo, arch, ... they all have their own package archive and thus are seperate systems that you can't mix like you can with ubuntu and kubuntu
<geirha> You can install all the other desktop environments in whatever ubuntu-flavor you have installed. Users will be able to choose which one to use from the login-screen.
<akshatj> red-raven: you can install different desktop environments easily from software centre
<red-raven> ok thx. how much memory are environments?
<holstein> they are all different
<holstein> lxde and xfce are considered light
<holstein> or were ;)
<holstein> kde and gnome are usually considered heavier
<geirha> red-raven: You mean disk space? Hard to say off-hand. Have to sum the size of all the packages related to it.
<holstein> lxde is a nice easy light one to try out i think
<holstein> yeah, i assumed we were talking 'memory'
<red-raven> can you make live disks of lubuntu?
<JackyAlcine> Yup.
<holstein> red-raven: there are
<JackyAlcine> Just download the iso, and use UNetbootin.
<geirha> lubuntu.net
<red-raven> how much does the ubuntu iso take up? i never deleted it off my laptop.
<JackyAlcine> ISO? or fresh install?
<JackyAlcine> ISO: 693 MB.
<JackyAlcine> Fresh: ~ 2.6 GB
<red-raven> iso used to create the live disk. thx.
<geirha> MiB, not MB, but it doesn't make that much difference.
<red-raven> alright so first i have to go nuclear on the XP because its virus-riden. then i need to reinstall it (parents). and ill get to choosing a first distro later.
<red-raven> dleting XP from an Ubuntu Live disk using Gparted should work right?
<red-raven> deleting*
<geirha> Hehe, yeah, the general solution to all windows problems: reinstall :)
<red-raven> lol. i realize now how buggy they are.
<geirha> red-raven: Yes, the installer will ask if you want to overwrite whatever operating system is already installed, or install it side-by-side with the current operating system(s).
<red-raven> im putting XP back on first.
<Yorvyk> red-raven, partition the drive with gParted first it will save resizing later.
<red-raven> i will. its 80 GB, so it should be big enough for both.
<Yorvyk> Depends how much data you intend to have.  Maybe just split it into 2 equal parts
<JackyAlcine> Right now, I'm developing applications that rely on speed and harness, LXDE seems to satisfy it greatly.
<JackyAlcine> It's not as pretty as GNOME, but it saves its a**.
<red-raven> wtf. i told it to boot into the disk drive. it loads xp. the Live CD is in there.
<red-raven> cool. what do they do?
<red-raven> it wont boot from disk no matter what i do. i even set the drive to be the first boot option.
<red-raven> should i turn OS install mode on?
<JackyAlcine> Hold on, did you make a live CD or live USB?
<JackyAlcine> and the application's description is here [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl]
<red-raven> Live CD from when i put it on this laptop. is it possible the ribbon cable is loose? cause the light on the drive is on but its not even spinning.
<holstein> anything is possible
<holstein> double check the bios though
<red-raven> check what settings?
<holstein> the boot order settings
<red-raven> i set the disk drive to the top spot. even disabled the HD, and it said can't boot press F1 to try again and F2 to return to booot menu.
<red-raven> Boot*
<holstein> lets define some artilces too
<holstein> what wont boot in what?
<holstein> CD wont boot in laptop?
<JackyAlcine> The hard drive refuses to boot?
<red-raven> the CD wont boot in the XP im trying to wipe. in the laptop its fine.
<red-raven> the HD will boot but i want the CD.
<holstein> what is 'in the xp im trying to wipe'
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what machine?
<JackyAlcine> How did you make the CD?
<red-raven> I have two rigs: the laptop, which is fine and dual boots Ubuntu and Win7 perfectly, and the old virus-riden XP. on the XP, i am wiping it, then reinstalling XP, then dual-booting ubuntu. im trying to make it boot from the live cd i made when i put ubuntu on the laptop, so i can wipe it with Gparted. but it wont boot into the disk drive.
<red-raven> i made it with the 64 bit iso.
<red-raven> from 10.10 ubuntu.
<holstein> and the old xp on the xp
<holstein> what is that?
<holstein> dell?
<holstein> desktop?
<holstein> laptop?
<holstein> mac?
<red-raven> dell dimension 3000 (desktop)
<holstein> thats the bios we need to look at
<Yorvyk> Is the dell 54 bit?
<Yorvyk> 64 even
<red-raven> maybe. how do i check?
<holstein> yeah, theres you're problem
<red-raven> why?
<holstein> you're trying to boot a 64bit iso on a 32bit box
<red-raven> fudge.
<holstein> ;)
<red-raven> so i need a new live disk?
<holstein> red-raven: dont worry, theres a reason why i know that wont work
<holstein> yeah, the 32bit one
<red-raven> hm, well this opens up some options.
<holstein> kinda
<holstein> limits them too
<holstein> 32 bit only
<holstein> which is fine
<red-raven> i have to dicide its first environment/distro now.....
<JackyAlcine> Ubuntu!
<holstein> burn some live discs and have some fun :)
<red-raven> should i go with standared ubuntu, or a different default environment?
<holstein> red-raven: how many black CD's do you have
<holstein> blank*
<red-raven> a few. they're my dads. but he doesn't mind if i use one or two.
<JackyAlcine> Well, if she has a USB (to me, that loads faster than a CD)
<red-raven> let me double check that.
<red-raven> id rather not be risking another USB. that last on got.......infested. CDs can lock themselves.
<holstein> hey, looks like that deminsion 3000 does USB boot
<holstein> red-raven: i usually format my USB's before using unetbootin
<holstein> sometimes funky things happen
<holstein> i rarely have data and some bootable iso going on at the same time
<red-raven> yah, but like i said, that opens it up to the virus. and ive never usb booted before. just Live CD.
<holstein> red-raven: what does?
<holstein> the USB?
<holstein> format it in windows
<holstein> take the data off, and wipe it
<holstein> voila, virus free :)
<holstein> format it in ubuntu *
<JackyAlcine> Or format it as ext2 in Ubuntu and then reformat to FAT32,
<JackyAlcine> Zerobit the drive.
<JackyAlcine> And then reformat again in Windows.
<holstein> alright.. BBL
<red-raven> ok. can this be done on a write protected drive? cause the one that got infected does work, but its write protected. i tried deleting everying thing yesterday and it wouldn't. would it allow formating?
<JackyAlcine> The USB? or the disk?
<red-raven> USB.
<JackyAlcine> How is the USB write-protected?
<JackyAlcine> Is it a MicroSD or something?
<red-raven> IDK. no switch. i didn't do it. glitch from the virus maybe.
<JackyAlcine> If you can't write data to a drive, chances are you can't format it.
<red-raven> crap.
<JackyAlcine> That's extremely awkward.
<JackyAlcine> Is it a SanDisk Cruzer thing? what's the make and model of the USB?
<red-raven> PNY.
<JackyAlcine> ?
<red-raven> thats the brand
<red-raven> fudge. hold this discussion. my moms laptop just crashed. no i have to fix it. its 64 bit, can i evauate it from the Live CD?
<JackyAlcine> Using a 32-bit LiveCD, yes.
<JackyAlcine> Either or would work;
<red-raven> im using my 64 bit CD. dont have a 32 yet.
<red-raven> lol. battery out, put it back in. its alive.
<red-raven> ok, got a bunch of disks. some are blank, but i need to check them all.
<red-raven> ok so i got two good blank disks, and one that is saying that it can;t be mounted because its an audio CD with nothing on it or something like that.
<red-raven> so i can get two Live CDs. im only making one right now. any suggestions? must be 32 bit and usable on 512 GBs RAM. i might just end up getting ubuntu though and just DLing different environments.
<red-raven> 512 MB* lol that would be.....unecissary.
<Yorvyk> Good place as any to start
<red-raven> ok cool. should i put the iso on windows or linux?
<Yorvyk> ?
<red-raven> when getting the iso to make the disk, is it better to be on win7, linux, or does it matter? the 64 bit is already on win7.
<Yorvyk> Doesn't really matter as long as you can down load and burn it
<Yorvyk> Best to burn at the lowest speed you can as well
<red-raven> how do i change that?
<Yorvyk> the program used to burn the ISO normally has a setting for the speed
<red-raven> ok cool. guess ill go ahead and do it on linux. im in it already.
<red-raven> wait no. win7. i have all the software i need set up there already.
<red-raven> cya on the other side.
<Red-raven> hey im back. anythng i should ddo before i DL the iso?
<holstein> Red-raven: do you have coffee made?
<Red-raven> lol im 15. parents
<holstein> well, you could do that during the DL
<Red-raven> = no ceffee
<Red-raven> i already have md5sum. anything else?
<Red-raven> holstein
<holstein> should be good to go
<Red-raven> alright cool.
<Red-raven> wow its slower than the 64 but.
<Red-raven> bit*
<holstein> the download?
<Red-raven> yah,
<holstein> sometimes i stop and restart
<holstein> if its really dragging
<Red-raven> its still at %4
<holstein> usually takes me 8 to 20 minutees
<holstein> minutes*
<Red-raven> hm, ok. worth a shot.
<holstein> if it says and hour or so, i try another mirror
<shawn146> hello
<shawn146> is holstein here?
<holstein> shawn146: kinda
<holstein> whats up?
<Red-raven> it says i can open it or DL. would it be possible to open it and burn without DLing?
<holstein> you doing well?
<shawn146> lol awsome
<shawn146> yes
<holstein> Red-raven: nope
<holstein> still have to DL it
<Red-raven> darn.
<holstein> either way
<shawn146> myd ad gave me his old printer
<holstein> nice
<shawn146> dell 944 photo
<shawn146> it ahs a built inc ard read
<holstein> im about to trade one with my grandmother
<holstein> i just need the scanner
<holstein> and her printer is dying
<shawn146> and the usb was ripped out on accident so i spent monday night taking the thing apart, cutting the usb end off, and soldering it directly to the pcb board correctly, and putting it back togethor
<shawn146> and it works :D
<shawn146> i can use the card reader in it
<shawn146> :D
<holstein> shawn146: skillz :)
<shawn146> lol
<Red-raven> new DL is just as slow. may be a slow connection.
<shawn146> i have a lot of solder expereince already, been doing it for so long lol
<Red-raven> thats awesome.
<shawn146> anyway
<shawn146> do you have skype holstein ?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> shawn146: i have before
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> not sure if i have it on this box or not
<shawn146> do you still use it?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> well, i used it on the droid not too long ago
<holstein> BUT i setup a mumble server
<holstein> and i havent needed skype in a while
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> would you be able to get it?
<holstein> i suppose
<holstein> whats up?
<shawn146> i want to show you lol
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> shawn146: you could ustream it to us all :)
<shawn146> ah
<Red-raven> or take pics.
<shawn146> but i wouldn't be able tohear tyou
<shawn146> *to hear you
<Red-raven> does this irc support vid streaming?
<holstein> you can hear me in my latest blogpost
<holstein> http://holstein-theoryninja.blogspot.com/
<holstein> music-theory related, if you're into that kind of thing
<Red-raven> holstein do you know a good mirror site that has an exact copy of ubuntu 10.10 32 bit iso?
<holstein> Red-raven: nah
<holstein> who knows
<shawn146> o.o
<holstein> could just be slow mirror
<shawn146> ok what about oovoo?
<holstein> or something on your end
<shawn146> ooVoo is better, supports video with multiple users, way better than skype
<Red-raven> ......ok.
<holstein> shawn146: you run it in wine?
<shawn146> oh well nobody is interested
<shawn146> you could
<holstein> or is there a native .deb?
<shawn146> its a windows thing
<holstein> AH
<holstein> looks interesting
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-05
<Red-raven> 34%......wow.......
<Red-raven> cani edit and delete partitions from the XP install disk holstein?
<shawn146> holstein you still there?
<shawn146> hmm
<holstein> shawn146: i was napping L)
<holstein>  :) *
<holstein> im back now
<holstein> Red-raven: you can edit partitions that xp reads and writes
<holstein> fat and ntfs
<holstein> well, you can delete others
<johnny77> Can someone please explain the difference between Xubuntu & xfce. I know that xfce is the desktop environment which Xubuntu uses. But what separates Xubuntu from just xfce?
<holstein> johnny77: imagine you want to make a linux distro
<holstein> and you want to use XFCE for the DE
<pleia2> johnny77: different default applications
<holstein> whatever other choices you want to make
<holstein> file manager
<holstein> mediaplayer
<holstein> those kind of packages and others
<holstein> thats what xubuntu is
<holstein> the xubuntu team would make those choices
<holstein> default apps, theme, wallpaper, whatever else
<johnny77> brb, sorry grabbing a bite to eat.
<Red-raven> eighty....one.....%.....keep......crawling....
<shawn146> ok i am setting up justin.tv
<shawn146> here we go
<shawn146> http://www.justin.tv/shawn146
<shawn146> to holstein
<shawn146> and anybody else who would like to help
<johnny77> If I like the packages that came with Ubuntu, but want a light weight DE, then I should install xfce instead of Xubuntu.
<holstein> johnny77: check out lxde
<holstein> there are metapackages too
<holstein> xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop... etc
<holstein> lxde is one of those you can just install though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> and usually just works
<shawn146> hmm
<shawn146> anyone on me channel yet?
<shawn146> http://www.justin.tv/shawn146
<holstein> shawn146: im trying to find a browser that "likes" it
<shawn146> oh lol
<johnny77> holstein: I originally installed Ubuntu, then added Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu. Kubuntu too much for my netbook; Lubuntu too little options. I liked Xubuntu, but cleaned them all off to have a cleaner system.
<johnny77> holstein: now I'm trying to decide if I want to install Xubuntu or would just installing the xfce DE be enough to get what I wanted.
<holstein> shawn146: midori seems to like it OK
<shawn146> midori?
<holstein> i blame flash though
<holstein> midori browser
<holstein> johnny77: if you're wanting something light
<holstein> check out lxde
<holstein> its been argued that xubuntu has become about as heavy as the gnomre verion
<holstein> gnome*
<holstein> i personally dont think its that extreme
<holstein> BUT i find lxde lighter
<Red-raven> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shawn146> can you  see it holstein?
<holstein> shawn146: yup
<shawn146> oh you left
<johnny77> holstein: are you familiar with lxde? When I tried it, it seemed as if there where not as many options about panels, menu etc.
<shawn146> i see one person on my channe;l
<holstein> shawn146: well, i could...
<shawn146> myself o.o
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im back
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> try talking in the channel
<holstein> they want me to register
<shawn146> you there holstein
<shawn146> yea its free tor egister
<shawn146> you can actually type
<shawn146> i created one
<shawn146> to  type in other channels lol , and broadcast
<harrisonk> hello all
<shawn146> hi
<holstein> shawn146: i'll look into it in a bit... i gotta run for a while... BBL
<johnny77> hi
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> seems i did all this for nothing
<harrisonk> Why is the flightgear in synaptic version 1.9.1?
<harrisonk> and not 2.0.0/
<harrisonk> *?
<harrisonk> 2.2.0 is coming out soon as well
<ColdPhoenix> hello
<johnny77> If I wanted to install just the xfce DE and not the full Xubuntu, can I do that out of the repositories or do I need to download.
<Negative_One> I'm having trouble using tasksel to add audio and graphics suites
<Red-raven> Hey the ISO is done. how do i burn it again?
<BR> can your make a boot disk with a scan disk drive and if so how?
<BR> you
<Red-raven> scan disk?
<BR> right click on it and burn to disk
<Red-raven> whats a scan disk?
<BR> yeah a mirco scan disk card
<Cheri703> sandisk
<Cheri703> ?
<Red-raven> sandisk. thought so.
<BR> their like usb flash drives with out the sub
<BR> usb
<Red-raven> like a memory chip?
<BR> yeah
<BR> out of disks
<Cheri703> sd card?
<BR> yeah
<Cheri703> probably just like making a liveUSB I'd imagine
<Red-raven> if your BIOS had the option the boot from that port, i think so. but it probably can't.
<BR> never done that before
<Cheri703> yeah, MAKING it isn't necessarily the issue, USING it would be
<Cheri703> are you using ubuntu now BR ?
<BR> yes
<Cheri703> go to system > administration > startup disk creator
<Cheri703> or something like that
<Cheri703> and you can choose the iso and make a liveUSB (or sd probably)
<BR> ok thats
<BR> thanks
<Red-raven> hey what do i do to burn a disk with the ISO again?
<Cheri703> Red-raven: are you in ubuntu?
<Red-raven> win7
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> do you have a cd burning software? other than a media player?
<Cheri703> if not, download imgburn, it's free
<Red-raven> yah win7 had it built in.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> you just need to do a "burn as image" or something like that
<Cheri703> otherwise it'll just put the file on the disk and it won't be bootable
<BR> its not working
<Cheri703> BR: do you not have a usb drive?
<BR> no just sd card
<Cheri703> no cd's?
<BR> nope
<Red-raven> burning it now. this is the only thing that makes my rig run hot.
<Cheri703> BR: it *should* be doable to put it on the sd card properly
<Cheri703> what isn't working? what message are you getting? not working is pretty generic
<BR> the startup creater will not let me do it
<Cheri703> in what regard?
<BR> i pick the drive and go to pick the iso and doesnt load and cant make boot
<Cheri703> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<BR> 10.10
<Cheri703> hmm...ok. what are you using the sd card boot for?
<BR> not im trying to make one
<Cheri703> ...I'm confused then, so what are you trying to accomplish?
<Cheri703> >> BR> can your make a boot disk with a scan disk drive and if so how?
<BR> yes
<Cheri703> ok, so?
<BR> so?
<Red-raven> Burn is done. time to kill XP.
<Red-raven> cya guys tommorow.
<shawn146> holsein?
<JackyAlcine> I'll ping him.
<JackyAlcine> He's away, shawn146; I doubt he'd respond.
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> could you help me with JLime linux?
<shawn146> with the Jornada 720
<JackyAlcine> I wouldn't be able to; I'm just a programmer.
<JackyAlcine> Sorry.
<Roydaman2> does anyone know if they have Trillian for ubuntu and how to find out and or install it??
<Flare183> Roydaman2: Pidgin, and Empathy both are the linux alternatives to Trillian
<Roydaman2> ok i cannot get empathy to work with facebook
<Flare183> and Trillian is windows only software
<Flare183> Roydaman2: Try pidgin
<Flare183> !pidgin | Roydaman2
<ubot2> Roydaman2: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Roydaman2> o i had it on my ipod i didnt know they have it for win
<JackyAlcine> Roydaman2: Pidgin has a plugin for Facebook chat. If not, Empathy has it pre-installed.
<Flare183> Roydaman2: JackyAlcine is correct :)
<Roydaman2> ok i got pidgin how would i go about gettin the plugin?
<Flare183> well its in the repos
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install pidigin-facebookchat
<Flare183> I think
<JackyAlcine> Yup, right on the nail, Flare183
<JackyAlcine> Use Software Center.
<Flare183> Awesome
<JackyAlcine> and show the hidden items.
<Flare183> That works too ^^
<JackyAlcine> it's a little package.
<JackyAlcine> lol, it's a bit easier than Synaptic.
<Flare183> Lol Yes indeed
<Roydaman2> ok thank you guys much
<Flare183> Its no problem at all
<JackyAlcine> Have fun, Roydaman2
<shawn__> hmm
<shawn__> back
<shawn__> lol, this time on virtual pc lol
<shawn__> holstein is afk -_-
<JackyAlcine> afk?
<shawn__> you don't know what that means?
<JackyAlcine> nope
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: Away From Keyboard
<JackyAlcine> ohhh
<JackyAlcine> kkay
<shawn__> international meaning lol
<shawn__> and maybe universal
<shawn156> hmm
<shawn156> whats the delete command for terminal?
<akshatj> shawn156: rm
<shawn156> oh wow
<shawn156> how do i reformat ext2?
<shawn156> in terminal
<shawn156> idk the reformat command
<geekosopher> shawn156: read the info at 'man mkfs.ext2'
<shawn156> oh
<shawn156> very helpfull....
<geekosopher> shawn156: read well :)
<shawn156> -_-
<shawn156> this is getting to stressfull
<shawn156> although i just wanted linux on my Jornada 720, to play duke nukem 3d and such
<wilkanaut> what's up channel
<UndiFineD> a cloud filled sky full of snow
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Timo_> does anyone know how I can change the speed of my side-scroll button on my mouse?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`
<Puck`> how are you Silver_Fox_ ?
<Silver_Fox_> Timo_,  System>Preferences>Mouse
<Silver_Fox_> Offhand, not booted into Ubuntu at the moment
<Puck`> Timo_: I never owned a mouse with a side scrolelr ..
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you Puck` .  how are you  ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: enjoying '11 (:
<Puck`> and looking at the new drupal 7 release
<doez> I canno't type '@' in ubuntu, does anyone have a solution for this? The problem only applies when I have my "fglrx" graphics driver. I have a HD 5870.
<evfool> hi all
<aveilleux> Hello evfool
<red-raven> hey.
<aveilleux> hello red-raven
<wyhteagle> hey red-raven
<red-raven> sup guys? im rehabilitating this old XO desktop.
<red-raven> XP*
<wyhteagle> Congrats!
<red-raven> im excited. second install. dual-boot ubuntu 10.10 and XP. it will be my new guinea pig machine.
<red-raven> can anyone help me out with partitions?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Ubuntu can automatically repartition for you.
<red-raven> yah but thats not exactly what i need. see, this desktop is virus-riden, so i need to do a full wipe of the HD. im doing that from Gparted on a Live CD. then i need to resize the blank HD. aftter that ill take the CD  out, reinstall XP, then install ubuntu. or can it do that?
<wyhteagle> That easiest thing to do it just delete the partition.
<wyhteagle> Install XP using entire disk
<aveilleux> red-raven: Erm, just delete the Windows partition in GParted
<wyhteagle> than install ubuntu
<aveilleux> wyhteagle +1
<red-raven> but why dont i just delete and repartition in the Live CD, and then i wont have to do it from the XP disk?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Because it's unnecessary
<red-raven> but what does it matter which disk i partition from?
<aveilleux> red-raven: It's much easier to just delete the partition in GParted, then wipe the disk using the Windows disk, then let Ubuntu automatically resize. It's all done for you.
<wyhteagle> red-raven: we're just giveing you the easiest option.
<red-raven> ok. so gparted is open. seems like its got 3 partitions and one unallocated. how do i tell the max partitions again?
<aveilleux> red-raven: What do you mean by that? Using logical partitions, one can theoretically have an unlimited number of partitions.
<red-raven> theres a restore partition, Dellutitlity, and an NTFS that i assume has windows on it.
<red-raven> just wondering how many normal partitions.
<red-raven> no reason really.
<red-raven> hey nit-wit!
<aveilleux> red-raven: Uh, I still don't know what you mean. You can have a maximum of *physical* partitions is something like four partitions, but using logical partitions one can have any number of partitions one wants (space permitting)
<nit-wit> red-raven, hello just got out of my Wednesdays class
<red-raven> ok cool.
<red-raven> how was it?
<wyhteagle> Red-Raven: just removed all of the partitions if this is a junk computer.
<red-raven> so just right click delete everything?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Yes
<nit-wit> red-raven, good  I have took a course from the Teacher last term this is a womens resistance course
<nit-wit> *taken oops
<red-raven> cewl.
<red-raven> wiping the HD leaves the BIOS intact because its built into the motherboard right?
<wyhteagle> red-raven right
<red-raven> alright then. everything is wiped. that was really fast.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Well, yes. The drive itself isn't *really* wiped; the data is still there. The space was just de-allocated, though.
<aveilleux> red-raven: If you want to really wipe the drive, tell the Windows XP install disc to format as NTFS (but NOT the quick option)
<red-raven> ok got it. booting from XP disk now.
<red-raven> so the data is all jumbled up?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Random garbage is written to the disk. So there's no coherent data on the "free space" on the disk.
<aveilleux> ....man, I think I run WIndows too efficiently.
<red-raven> meaning?
<aveilleux> It's been three months since I ran CCleaner, and it only removed 145 MB.
<aveilleux> (CCleaner removes temp files and other garbage that can collect over time)
<red-raven> ....wow. *switches it on* BLUE SCREEN OF DEATHHHHH!
<aveilleux> Yes, Windows uses white text on a blue screen for installation.
<aveilleux> Windows XP, anyway.
<red-raven> ok so i have just the one unallocated partiton thing now. do i: set up windows XP, Create a partiton in an unpartitioned space, or delete the partiton? idk if the last one would wipe it.
<aveilleux> red-raven: ...you shouldn't have any partitions at all... Unpartitioned space is the lack of a partition, not an unallocated partition.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Did you, perhaps, not hit "apply" in GParted?
<red-raven> well, thats what i meant.
<red-raven> no it is all unallocated. ignore that.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Allocate as much space as you can into one huge NTFS partition, then tell it to do the slow format.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Then go make lunch or something, you'll be there a while.
<red-raven> so which do i press then, create partition in unpartitioned space?
<aveilleux> red-raven: yes
<red-raven> (its all unalocated)
<red-raven> ok thx.
<nit-wit> red-raven, are you installing the XP?
<red-raven> why is there still 8 MB that cant go into the new partiton? sorry for all the seemingly unrelated questions. i just like to know as much as i can for learning purposes.
<red-raven> yes.
<nit-wit> red-raven, viva XP
<red-raven> best OS they made. 7 might be better though.
<aveilleux> ugh
<aveilleux> XP is awful
<red-raven> um, Vista?
<aveilleux> After SP1 it's pretty damn fantastic,
<aveilleux> .
<red-raven> anyways, whats with the 8 MB?
<nit-wit> red-raven, what was the linux you wanted on there?
<red-raven> yah if your system isn't too cripled to DL the SPI.....
<aveilleux> You can't allocate the last 8MB because NTFS likes to round to the nearest cylinder. Chances are, your hard drive isn't *exactly* whatever size, so it has a tiny bit of overflow.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Then... install it with SP1? I really don't see the issue here.
<red-raven> standered Ubuntu. then maybe some environments. why?
<red-raven> @nit-wit btw
<aveilleux> red-raven: Vista wasn't exactly cripp'ed before SP1; SP1 just fixed a lot of the problems. Did you /use/ it?
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, the word "Vista" should be banned from this IRC
<nit-wit> red-raven the one you mentioned I firget the name I could,t get installed in a virtual and was grub-legacy
<wyhteagle> It should kick you everytime you say it
<aveilleux> Why?
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Has a Helpdesk guy I have a personal Hate for Vista
<red-raven> know people who did. both really good tech's. one even tried to put Linux on his. Vista botched it.
<aveilleux> How did Vista botch anything? OSs can't affect each other.
<aveilleux> That's really not how it works.
<nit-wit> aveilleux, that sp1 should upgrade all the way to sp3 is this correct
<wyhteagle> red-raven, Ya Vista wouldn't Botch a Linux install
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: Methinks you should try it out instead of just complaining about it, hmm?
<aveilleux> am I like the only person ever who used Vista?
<red-raven> IDK how, i didnt get details. i will next time.
<nit-wit> wyhteagle, your just not being specific here any OS can botch another if the user is not familiar
<red-raven> in this IRC? probably.
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, I personally used Vista for about a year. I didn't Mind using it but I know what I'm doing. Supporting it though was a nightmare
<aveilleux> red-raven: They might have used Wubi, but Wubi is an awful system
<wyhteagle> nit-wit, Agreed sorry I'll be better with my wording
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: Supporting it? "Click the Start menu. Type <Control Panel Applet here>. Click. Be happy."
<nit-wit> wyhteagle, it is easy to misinterpret something and use that as a methodology when it may be flwed in design and perception no big deal.:)
<red-raven> the same guy i mentioned, his rig couldn't even watch netflicks. shut down at the same point in the movie. also it couldn't handle rendering a simple video.
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: Unless these people were masochists and left UAC turned on.
<red-raven> ....how are we discussing this here? its the ubuntu beginner forum.
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Most did but the biggest issues were in Proformance and Printers
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: That's on the hardware manufacturers, not Microsoft.
<nit-wit> aveilleux, try sayng that on the ##windos channel the UAC is the safety of the OS to them by and large, in the root and all lol
<red-raven> UAC?
<aveilleux> nit-wit: Well then they're ninnies.
<wyhteagle> nit-wit, <shivers at the thought>
<nit-wit> aveilleux, I tried to give them a better ideal but they know everything.
<wyhteagle> At least in Win 7 they made turning UAC off that much easier
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: Just like the BSOD. Windows itself almost never bluescreens (and Vista actually has driver crash recovery so it doesn't matter) and it's usually a faulty driver.
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: It... was a button in Vista. "Click here to turn off UAC."
<nit-wit> I leave it on in W7 the I can't run a root process without it in a limited acont unless I missed something
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Yes but it was hidden in a tiny control Users portion and required a restart to accually do anything.
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: It was in the sidebar of the default Users control applet.
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, When I took my 76-680 test the big portion was on UAC. and theory was to just it off
<nit-wit> red-raven, UAC is that opo-up protector that asks you are you sure you want to runn this
<nit-wit> *popup
<red-raven> just skimed the wiki article. that what the apple comercials were pointing out wasn't it?
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Yes I'm being a little sarcastic because I really didn't like Vista
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: I don't know what that is, but I don't really care either. UAC isn't that uge of a deal, just to shut it off. It's really obvious and there are like six ways to do it.
<aveilleux> huge*
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Agreed.
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: I managed to get through the MCAS for Windows Vista without encountering any questions about UAC, so apparently Microsoft itself doesn't deem it important enough to teach about.
<red-raven> hey whats up with FF? some of the text is either on another language or a freakish font.
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, Weird because both the Vista, configuring and the win 7, configuring certs had alot of questions related to it. 70-685 was big into it also
<nit-wit> red-raven, is the different language from a google search
<red-raven> oh Mcast? ive taken it for MS Power point 2007.
<red-raven> yah i think so.
<aveilleux> wyhteagle: UAC is a terrible piece of software and the only thing anyone should ever know about it is "turn it off".
<nit-wit> red-raven, if google doesn't have english or your native language set it will bring up others
<wyhteagle> aveilleux, LOL I won't argue that
<red-raven> oh ok. how do i do that? i can't read it.
<red-raven> NVM found it. it was a link of some sorts on the home page but it changed it permenantly.
<nit-wit> red-raven, are you asking how do you set the google search?
<red-raven> yah and i found it.
<nit-wit> red-raven, cool I have my google set to search via https
<red-raven> why?
<nit-wit> red-raven, it is a encrypted search https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en
<nit-wit> red-raven, this is it set to english
<red-raven> so whats it for besides no history?
<nit-wit> red-raven, the geekiness I guess,
<red-raven> oh so thats really it?
<nit-wit> red-raven, I have FF set to never rember anything and a few choice addons blocking stuff to begin with
<red-raven> oh ok.  btw XP is almost done. feels like fankinstien, except im using the original parts.
<nit-wit> red-raven, funny thing is though even though my browser has a small footprint it is unique overall so it stands out
<red-raven> visually?
<nit-wit> red-raven, no with a site that does browser scanning and comparison with others that run the comparison forget the site name
<nit-wit> red-raven, xp the frankenputer
<wyhteagle> afk
<red-raven> nit-wit what do yo u mean comparison? of what?
<nit-wit> red-raven, this site looks at the browser and the fingerprint so to speak and compres it with others that people run.
<nit-wit> *compares
<red-raven> for what purpose?
<nit-wit> red-raven, some of us want a small fingerprint and as much privacy and safety as possible
<aveilleux> red-raven: statistics
<nit-wit> aveilleux, do you remember or know the site?
<red-raven> ok oh so just for fyn then. how does it give a small footprint?';
<red-raven> fun*
<nit-wit> red-raven, I have cookie blockers flash blockers adblockers, basically less information is gathered about me in general.
<nit-wit> red-raven, I also do't have to see any adds
<nit-wit> *don't
<red-raven> oh. ill have to get those sometime. are most of them FF add-ons?
<nit-wit> red-raven, I'm talking about FF but chromium has some to as well as opera
<aveilleux> red-raven: Opera has content blocking built-in, as well as some moderately-useful script and cookie blocking plugins
<nit-wit> red-raven, really on a windows set up noscript is the first defense it is a FF addon
<nit-wit> aveilleux, yeah and youcan add the fanboys list in opera as well
<nit-wit> the weak link is always the user though
<aveilleux> nit-wit: Beg pardon?
<red-raven> whats the fanboy list?
<nit-wit> aveilleux, to what
<red-raven> its alive! never thought i'd see it up again.
<aveilleux> nit-wit: The sentence you directed toward me. What is the "fanboys list"?
<nit-wit> red-raven, fan boy is part of the FF addon addblock a choice of blocking for adds
<nit-wit> aveilleux, I wil l post it hold on
<nit-wit> here is the fanboy link.  http://www.fanboy.co.nz/adblock/opera/
<red-raven> cool. can't get many for the windows FF because its beta 4, but ill definatly put it on Linux.
<nit-wit> red-raven, I have FF 3,6,13 and four runing
<red-raven> ....why?
<nit-wit> red-raven, basically the addons work in 3.6 and I want them, ff4 for watching it develop
<aveilleux> red-raven: He means 3.6.13. Commas are used in place of the decimal point outside North America
<nit-wit> aveilleux, I'm just a bad typer.
<aveilleux> Or that.
<red-raven> oh lol.
<nit-wit> red-raven, I will try to get that together, I use a netbook with 90% key size that is my excuse and I'm sticking with it :)
<nit-wit> aveilleux, do you see the fanboy's list
<aveilleux> nit-wit: Yes, it's similar to a list I keep locally
<red-raven> lol. man XP is taking forever. one flood bar after another.
<red-raven> so you guys check if-y sites against it?
<nit-wit> aveilleux, I like opera but hardly use it.
<aveilleux> red-raven: No, I use Norton DNS to protect against blacklisted sites and I use Opera's content blocker to block ads and other URLs.
<nit-wit> I use it to get to the College web sign in, FF with noscript has to have the abe boundaries off to get in a hassle really
<red-raven> why does Kubuntu have its own blue symbol? or do all the ubuntu environments have their own version?
<aveilleux> red-raven: All the official variations have their own logo.
<red-raven> oh ok thx. sorry for all the random questions. i just like to know as much as possible.
<red-raven> like is this one of those partial installs you warned me about? http://imagebin.org/131173
<aveilleux> red-raven: No
<aveilleux> red-raven: You're thinking of a "partial upgrade", which won't happen to you since you're not upgrading Ubuntu
<red-raven> what are they used for? to get 10.10 to 10.04 or something?
<aveilleux> red-raven: It's when an upgrade from one version to another (ex. 10.04 to 10.10) fails for some reason or another, but not catastrophically
<nit-wit> red-raven, your looking at a in the same OS upgrade and it would tell if it was partial, sometimes it happens in the development part of a OS before release, or on a upgrade to the next OS like Lucid to Mavrick
<aveilleux> brbreboot
<red-raven> oh thx. Xp is done. time for linux.
<nit-wit> red-raven, so I would say make sure that the Linux is using grub2 unless you know about adding to the grub-legacy menu.list.
<red-raven> ok. how? or do i need to install it to know?
<aveilleux> red-raven: If you're using anything after 9.04 you're already using GRUB2
<red-raven> ok its 10.10 so im good.
<red-raven> how am i able to connect to the internet? i have a wireless antena in the back of the rig but the drivers for it must have been wiped. but its still working. just how many drivers does ubuntu have buit-in?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Many
<aveilleux> red-raven: Linux doesn't use Windows drivers anyway
<red-raven> oh ok that makes sense. so if it didm't have the drivers built-in i'd be toast? unless i USB'd the drivers over.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Does it not have an ethernet port?
<red-raven> or right.
<red-raven> oh*
<nit-wit> red-raven, you wanted some slak variation before that was grub-legacy that is why I mentioned it
<nit-wit> aveilleux, this computer has 512 ram I believe
<aveilleux> nit-wit: *blinkblink* Erm, okay?
<red-raven> it does. so do i need legacy or is grub2 ok for slimer footprints?
<nit-wit> aveilleux, red-raven was lookng for lighter setup originally that is what i meant.Ubuntu will run a litle slower but will run at 512.
<red-raven> ive already noticed significant lag in this machine.
<aveilleux> red-raven: It makes no difference, the bootloader doesn't impact the OS performance.
<red-raven> compared to my laptop anyways, which while running Ubuntu hasn't paused once.
<nit-wit> aveilleux, but the user should know the depth of the mud there stepping into, before stepping in.
<red-raven> i know. im wondering if i can get other (slimer) environments with grub2, or if i need legancy.
<red-raven> legacy*
<red-raven> what mud?
<nit-wit> red-raven, mud is a metaphor for a little more work needed
<nit-wit> maybe
<red-raven> i know. whats the work?
<red-raven> getting grub-legacy, or the slower RAM?
<nit-wit> red-raven, grub-legacy generally has to have a file modified to see other OS. Grub2 does it automatically.
<nit-wit> red-raven, ram=speed
<red-raven> i know. thats what i meant.
<nit-wit> red-raven, grub-legacy is no big deal I just want you prepared since your a new user.:)
<red-raven> so do i need legacy for other environments? or does it depend on the environment?
<nit-wit> red-raven, some OS come with grub-legacy and can be upgraded to grub2
<red-raven> why not just make it come with grub2
<red-raven> ?*
<aveilleux> red-raven: Out of date
<steemed> Very out of date
<nit-wit> red-raven, most open source will run with grub-leagacy or grub2. Personnaly I like gru2 as it is a auot find=os-prober of the other OS's on the HD
<nit-wit> steemed, arch doesn't seem to think so
<steemed> nit-wit, They don't have grub2?
<nit-wit> many geeky OS still run grub-legacy
<steemed> As in lightweight
<nit-wit> steemed, nope I think you can upgrade it though
<red-raven> oh ok. well aren't all the ubuntu environments up-to-date?
<steemed> Yes
<nit-wit> red-raven, from the ones metioned and beyond
<nit-wit> *mentioned.
<red-raven> ok well then they would all have grub 2?
<steemed> Most desktop OS use grub 2
<red-raven> and you can only get ubuntu environments on an ubuntu install?
<aveilleux> red-raven: What? The only "ubuntu environment" is Unity, which is made by Canonical
<nit-wit> steemed, be careful here as that isn't necessarily true, and creates a false information system with a user not hip to this stuff
<steemed> aveilleux, not yet
<red-raven> xubuntu?
<red-raven> BRB
<steemed> Xubuntu is a XFCE environment
<steemed> Kubuntu is KDE 4.?
<nit-wit> steemed, red-raven is like 4-5 days into Linux we have to be careful with broad statements here I think
<steemed> nit-wit, why did he come?
<steemed> aveilleux, Unity is only used on Ubuntu netbook
<steemed> Oh wait
<steemed> You're correct in ownership
<steemed> Duh XD
<aveilleux> steemed: Not for much longer.
<nit-wit> steemed, you will have to ask them.:) the thrill I suspect of more control probably.
<steemed> I came for security and Formula One speed
<steemed> Alllll riiiiiiggghhht
<steemed>  ;)
<nit-wit> steemed, unity is the default for natty
<steemed> Yep
<steemed> I know
 * steemed makes note of his old cloak
<steemed> /ubuntu/member :)
<nit-wit> I never liked grub-legacy I always upgrade to grub2 when I can if needed
<steemed> Used to be a big member
<steemed> Not anymore; bus
<steemed> busy
<red-raven> I came for fun. thought it would be cool to put a new OS on my rig, and i would learn a lot, and i certainly have/
<red-raven> .*
<red-raven> nit-wit, about the environments. can you DL any Linux environment onto Ubuntu, or just ones like X,L,K,ubuntu etc?
<nit-wit> red-raven, do you mean desktops that will run in Ubuntu?
<red-raven> yes.
<aveilleux> red-raven: XFCE, LXDE, KDE, GNOME, Black/Flux/Openbox
<nit-wit> aveilleux, thanks those are the ones
<aveilleux> red-raven: There are so many more
<red-raven> so can any go onto ubuntu? or just certain ones?
<aveilleux> red-raven: Most of them are available in the repos, all of them will compile and run
<nit-wit> red-raven, you can install as many as you want although they will overlap into each other. You can choose which one at the login scree
<nit-wit> *screen
<red-raven> overlap?
<nit-wit> red-raven, you will see programs from the other desktop that are not part of just a single desktops setup
<nit-wit> red-raven, but you can also totally remove any one of them and install another
<red-raven> if i remove one will the overlaped files go away?
<nit-wit> red-raven, if done correctly yes
<nit-wit> red-raven, more like overlapped programs just extra stuff it can get a bit confusing so be careful.
<red-raven> ok awesome. well im at the partitioning screen for installing ubuntu on the XP. it shows one partition at 79990 MB with 3231 MB used. what do i shrink it to?
<jabumbo> i am having trouble installing version 10.10
<nit-wit> red-raven, you probably wont break it by just adding stuff=desktops, but if your not familiar with what each one offers in its stand alone stae it can get confusing
<jabumbo> it says it can not mount /dev/loop0
<nit-wit> *state
<nit-wit> jabumbo, are you trying alooped ISO install?
<red-raven> ok tnx.
<red-raven> h*
<jabumbo> trying on a newly built PC
<nit-wit> red-raven, here is a great link in the lower lest panel you will see playing around this gives a little bit of insight. The site is great overall. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<jabumbo> would it be easier to install windows first?
<aveilleux> jabumbo: To do a dual-boot? Yes, always install Windows first/
<nit-wit> jabumbo, what is your final goal here, and  agree with the windows first if you have a choice
<jabumbo> the new PC is for gaming and backup
<jabumbo> so the laptop isn't so bogged down
<jabumbo> the HDD was used as backup storage externally until now
<nit-wit> jabumbo, I meant what operating systems do you want in the end
<jabumbo> i've never been a big fan of all the junk windows comes with, so i was hoping to get away from it
<jabumbo> i won't install it at all if i am still able to run all of the games without it
<jabumbo> windows, that is
<nit-wit> jabumbo, do you need help?
<jabumbo> yes, my disk doesn't seem to want to install
<nit-wit> jabumbo, can you tell what operating systems you want to at least be set up to tweak or remove later if not wanted or needed.
<jabumbo> just looking to start with ubuntu v10.10 and windows xp if needed
<nit-wit> jabumbo, install the XP first can you boot that disc
<jabumbo> yes, it will boot.  i was just hoping to avoid the reformat that it requires
<nit-wit> jabumbo, reformat?
<jabumbo> the XP disk told me that i had to partition/reformat the HDD for installation
<nit-wit> jabumbo, so will any install
<jabumbo> not without a reformat
<aveilleux> jabumbo: In order to install an operating system you must reformat the system
<aveilleux> jabumbo: Or, do you mean taking an existing install and installing Ubuntu alongside it?
<jabumbo> i have nothing installed as of right now
<aveilleux> jabumbo: Then yes, you must format the system. Why do you not want to?
<jabumbo> the HDD has backup files
<nit-wit> jabumbo, can you take a screen shot of whatever partitioner you have that can read that HD
<red-raven> hey thanks for the link nit-wit. just got one more question and then ill leave you guys alone (anyone can answere here) what do i shrink the HD down to, and how do i do this with gparted (i think i just click new partition table)? its got 79990 MB (80GB) with 3231 MB used.
<jabumbo> not without pulling the PC apart!
<aveilleux> jabumbo: What? Partitioners are software
<red-raven> ...you cant get a screen shot by pulling the pc apart....
<nit-wit> red-raven, so you have XP installed and you want to dual boot right
<aveilleux> red-raven: You can use the utility "GParted" to shrink the partitions down
<jabumbo> the only thing that loads on the PC is the boot screen and then error messages
<aveilleux> jabumbo: That data is on the disk?
<red-raven> yes. how much do i shrink it by though.
<aveilleux> red-raven: Enough to let you have room for files?
<nit-wit> jabumbo, do you have a bootable partitioner like a gparted disc. You see to get advice we really need to be sure you kno2w what your doing, or know what is there to advise you safely.
<red-raven> so then probably more for linux. ill get a GB/MB converter up and pick myself then. thx!
<aveilleux> jabumbo: I meant, "what data is on the disk"
<nit-wit> red-raven, just be surer to reboot to XP after shrinking before doing the install, to make sure it runs the auto-chkdsk if needed and boots
<nit-wit> *sure
<jabumbo> the disks that i have are the 2 for the OS's and one for the motherboard
<jabumbo> the data on the disk is just standard files.  nothing vital, just things i would rather not have to replicate
<aveilleux> jabumbo: That makes no sense. Hard drives do not contain the motherboard.
<aveilleux> ...well then
<red-raven> yah i was  thinking  the same thing.....
<aveilleux> I think he has his terms royally mixed up
<red-raven> screen shot.
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<sogepp> anybody here working with gimp?
<aveilleux> sogepp: I do semi-regularly. What's up?
<sogepp> can you tell me any webs that teach about gimp, execpt gimp.org
<aveilleux> sogepp: I like this place: http://gimp-tutorials.net/
<sogepp> ok, thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-06
<shawn146> hi
<shawn146> hi
<shawn146> CensoredBiscuit do you have a Jornada 720?
<CensoredBiscuit> no sorry shawn146 I dont why?
<shawn146> oh :(
<shawn146> i ahve been stuck for days on a problem with getting jlime to work
<shawn146> i am using generic ahrdware
<shawn146> Sandisk 512 MB CF
<shawn146> Jornada 720
<shawn146> good hardware
<shawn146> kernal panic
<shawn146> not syncing
<shawn146> (0,0)
<shawn146> block
<Midnightryder2> This is my first time in a chat room so please forgive my ignorance and correct me if I am wrong about anything. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and am looking for an application or program to download subscription paid Mp3 files to a Media Card Device like a BlackBerry Storm2. I can download from Internet & save in My Music files but Rythmbox imports the files. I do not see a way to download to handheld device. Any suggestio
<Midnightryder2> ns?
<holstein> Midnightryder2: you could drag them over tot he media card
<holstein> if you can mount it in the computer
<holstein> theres a program for the droid called webshare
<holstein> lets you drag things over to the SD card over the network
<holstein> maybe theres something like that
<holstein> OR, maybe you can just plug the phone in USB and sync
<Midnightryder2> Rythmbox does import my files from BB so I know it recognizes the device.
<holstein> http://www.instructables.com/id/Easily-sync-music-and-podcasts-to-your-Blackberry-/
<Midnightryder2> I have connected USB but cannot find a way for Rythmbox to export foles to device.
<holstein> http://forums.crackberry.com/f86/ubuntu-linux-storm-media-files-tutorial-124651/
<holstein> Midnightryder2: you could google around for some of the other big media players too
<holstein> banshee
<holstein> amarok
 * holstein drawing a blank...
<holstein> tons of them though
<holstein> Midnightryder2: with linux, the answer is always yes
<holstein> its just, do you really want to
<holstein> might be challening
<holstein> what you're trying to do should be fine though
<Midnightryder2> I have looked for other players. I see several that import Mp3 files but none that export to handheld device. I will checkout the websites you suggested. Thank you.
<holstein> banshee does
<holstein> i dont know about to your handheld device
<holstein> IF you can see it like a hard drive
<holstein> which is sometimes a setting somewhere
<holstein> you can sync whatever you want to it
<holstein> OR, if you can mount the card like i suggested earlier
<holstein> it'll just be a writeable drive as far as buntu sees it
<holstein> not sure what the blackberry is like though
<Midnightryder2> It would be nice if SongBird was included in the software repository. I tried to follow instructions but terminal manager did not let me enter final command. Thanks again.
<holstein> i didnt care for it
<holstein> what ver....
<holstein> hmmm
<aveilleux> SongBird's being discontinued on Linux, I hope Midnightryder2 knows that
<Red-Raven> hey. anyone know the best partition sizes?
<holstein> 0
<holstein> ;)
<stlsaint> Red-Raven: for a custom install?
<stlsaint> Red-Raven: i use: 200MB -> /boot, 12-15GB -> /, (and thats being over generous), the rest i give to /home ;)
<stlsaint> Red-Raven: is that what you mean
<Red-Raven> installing ubuntu on an old XP desktop and dual booting. ive given 54 GB to linux.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: If you use all one partition, it doesn't really matter all that much. Any more than 20GB or so is fine if you don't store massive collections, like music or movies.
<Red-Raven> i am at the part where i pick out all the partitions like the swap etc. and can't remember the right sizes.
<holstein> Red-Raven: how much ram do you have?
<Red-Raven> 512 MB. im installing ubuntu first, and ill get some slimer environments for it later.
<holstein> id prolly want 800 or so for swap
<Red-Raven> and for the others? aren't there like three?
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> i usually just do swap
<holstein> and everything in one other partition
<holstein> seperate /home partition is a good idea though
<holstein> on my EEE
<holstein> i have one ext2 partition
<holstein> no swap
<Red-Raven> ok. ill do this all in the morning. ive got to go to bed soon, and i have too many questions. thx though.
<holstein> yeah, give is some thought
<Red-Raven> well, afternoon. maybe even friday.
<des_> hello
<ChrisDruif> Hai des_ :)
<des_> anyone here i have question
<des_> hi ChrisDruif
<ChrisDruif> Shoot, we will try to answer to our best ability :)
<des_> i am having problems with program called playonlinux are u familiar
<ChrisDruif> It's a graphical layer around Wine if I'm not wrong?
<holstein> how about /j #playonlinux ?
<holstein> no one there?
<ChrisDruif> Might be a better idea :)
<des_> well when i try to install game it ask me to mount cdrom
<holstein> you have it mounted?
<des_> and last time i checked it was /media/cdrom ?
<ChrisDruif> des_: Did you try #playonlinux <= channel?
<holstein> might have to check again ;)
<des_> in termilnal
<des_> ChrisDruif:  ty for channel i will try
<holstein> /dev/cdrom ?
<ChrisDruif> Thank holstein des_ :)
<holstein> from http://www.linuxconfig.org/HowTo_mount_cdrom_in_linux
<holstein> Probably there is already mount point on you system. Usually it is /cdrom, /media/cdrom, /media/cdrom0 or /mnt/cdrom . If this not your case create a new mount point now.
<holstein> ChrisDruif: :)
<ChrisDruif> :D
<des_> holstein:  i am noob at this 4 months with linux now
<des_> so i would not begin to know how to do that
<holstein> des_: welcome
<des_> ty :)
<holstein> des_: how to do what?
<holstein> i was just suggesting those as other possible mount points
<holstein> BUT if that channel is not dead
<holstein> i bet they'll know
<des_> how would i change my mount point or find which one is needed or being used for this program
<des_> im there and no answr yet but i be on for a while
<holstein> des_: you could check that link
<ChrisDruif> des_: Sometimes people are afk...so respond slow...
<aveilleux> des_: Go into Wine Configuration (Applications > WINE > Configure Wine...) and go to the Drives tab. Hit Autodetect... and WINE will re-detect your CD.
<des_> i will do that aveilleux  but i am using playonlinux program
<des_> is that the same thing
<aveilleux> des_: I'm aware. PlayOnLinux uses the same config files that WINE does.
<des_> ok i was just asking
<ChrisDruif> PlayOnLinux is a graphical layer for WINE :P
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: PlayOnLinux is a graphical front-end to WINE; winecfg is another.
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...winecfg is default GUI?
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: Yes.
<ChrisDruif> But too some is POL easier...I might try it some day...
<des_> aveilleux:  i just auto detected and that program still says it cant find drive
<aveilleux> des_: I don't know the intricacies of POL, so I don't know a lot about how it operates. That should have worked, but POL may be using a different version of WINE for the program you're trying to install.
<seidos> hi all.  after upgrading from 9.10 -> 10.04 when i open evince, then try to open pdf's from a command line, it doesn't open the pdf documents using the existing evince process
<seidos> ideas?
<ChrisDruif> Yes, I know what is happening, not how to fix it I'm afraid :)
<seidos> wow, that's interesting that you heard about it
<seidos> hmmm, it's an interesting problem, but it's very mysterious how it works.
<ChrisDruif> When you open something through terminal, it starts in the process of the terminal...unless you put an & at the end :)
<ChrisDruif> Or it's starts a separate process nonetheless...not quite sure :)
<seidos> ah, i'll use the & then
<ChrisDruif> So you don't need to start evince separately...
<seidos> that sounds like it will suit my purposes...it was before that i could run evince from alt-f2, then just type evince filename, and it would open the document using the existing process
<seidos> all right, i'll use &
<seidos> that'll work until i have an idea
<seidos> thanks ChrisDruif
<ChrisDruif> You can open a pdf like this: evince /path/to/file.pdf
<ChrisDruif> And ofx an &
<ChrisDruif> So: evince /path/to/file.pdf &
<seidos> yeah, that worked.  cool
<ChrisDruif> Glad to be of help :)
<shawn146> how come sudo tar -xvvf /home/ubuntu/Desktop/icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2 doesn't work/
<hakimsheriff> is your username "ubuntu"?
<hakimsheriff> shawn146: ^^
<shawn146> no
<hakimsheriff> where it says ubuntu, replace it with your username
<shawn146> huh
<akshatj> hakimsheriff: h might be using the Live CD
<holstein>  /home/YOU/....
<akshatj> s/h/he
<hakimsheriff> yes he might i forgot about that
<holstein> true...
<shawn146> my screen name is shawn146
<shawn146> it always has
<shawn146> i always use /nick
<IAmNotThatGuy> shawn146, are you using Live USB ?
<hakimsheriff> or lice cd
<shawn146> not atm
<shawn146> i am using vmware player
<shawn146> on the other user
<wolffu> If it is a bz2 file wouldn't you need the -j option?
<shawn> this user]
<IAmNotThatGuy> shawn, you sure the file exists in the VM desktop ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> and you did -xvcf right?
<shawn> oh i ddi xvvf]
<shawn> let me try taht
<akshatj> shawn: running it with sudo puts it into root folder instead of home
<IAmNotThatGuy> err zxvf*
<IAmNotThatGuy> shawn, ^
<shawn146> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<shawn146> oh
<IAmNotThatGuy> sowwie just now got up from beds and a bit confused lol
<shawn> wow
<IAmNotThatGuy> shawn, done?
<shawn> apparently copying between my host and guest os is allowed
<shawn> thats interesting
<shawn> not yet
<thewrath> hey all!
<Zorin> I have created a live USB with version 10.10 and when I updated the system it seems to have messed up a few things.  It seems that the kernel update might have been one of the problems.  Could someone help me?
<nit-wit> Zorin, a usb is a fresh install correct?
<nit-wit> shawn what is the host and guest
<Zorin> nit, yes
<nit-wit> Zorin, so whats going on maybe a little more info
<Zorin> I created a usb thumb drive with 10.10.  After the install, I booted the usb thumb drive and did an update where it downloaded a bunch of packages
<shawn> you don't know what a guest OS is and a host OS?
<nit-wit> Zorin, did you use the Ubuntu thumb loader with persistence?
<Zorin> I rebooted after it was done with the update.  After login back in it seems that the package manager is messed up and any time I try to install something I get an error
<Zorin> Yes, 4 gig persistence size
<nit-wit> shawn, I just wanted to know which os was runing each one
<nit-wit> Zorin, you don't update the kernel
<Zorin> from what I have been reading might be a problem updating the kernel because of a write issue with casper
<shawn> oh
<shawn> ubuntu 10.10 as guest
<shawn> windows 7 64-bit on host
<nit-wit> Zorin, how big is the thumb
<shawn> and ubuntu is 64-bit also
<Zorin> nit, is there a way to prevent updating the kernel and grub?  8 gig thumb drive
<nit-wit> shawn, you just need a share file and use W7 to link to it
<nit-wit> shawn, a share in Ubuntu
<shawn> i know
<shawn> ic an do instant share
<nit-wit> Zorin, yes tick it off in the update manager, you can probably lock the install kernel in synaptic not sure there though. With a 8 gig thumb I would do  full install, just make sure grub the Ubuntu bootloader gores to the thumbs MBR
<Zorin> I did an install to the usb thumb drive but it is way to slow, faster as a live usb device or what ever you want to call it
<Zorin> the one thing that I don't like with the live usb is that you can't delete the "install *" icon on the desktop
<Zorin> if you deleted it and log back in it shows up
<nit-wit> Zorin, so why do hyou want to run it this way
<nit-wit> *you
<Zorin> I like to play around with it and don't want a dual boot
<Zorin> one other thing after the update, I can not browse my window shares
<nit-wit> Zorin, okay, that is fine. The casper-rw file can't be cleaned out sooner or later it will fill up. The full install is to slow, where do we go from here?
<Zorin> rm -fr /
<Zorin> hahaha
<nit-wit> Zorin if you think so
<shawn> hmm
<shawn> i am stuuck
<Zorin> I just like to play around with it
<shawn> zxvf doesm't work
<Zorin> mostly use it for bittorrent stuff
<nit-wit> shawn, is that the link letters from the W7
<shawn> no
<shawn> i was using it as sudo tar -zxvf
<shawn> while in the folder i wanted toe xtract
<Zorin> what is W7?
<shawn> windows 7
<Zorin> ok
<Zorin> so what are you trying to tar zxvf ?  must be a zip tar file
<shawn> no
<shawn> .tar.bz2
<Zorin> bzip2 you need to use the j not z tar xvfj
<shawn> oh
<Zorin> I know command line stuff, don't know all the gui stuff, never been into x-windows
<shawn> still didn't work
<Zorin> what is the error message?
<simplesimon> I have a ton of questions! Would it be exceedingly annoying if I queried a lot?
<simplesimon> Sorry, am just a simple simon and just learning.
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> !aks
<ubot2> Factoid 'aks' not found
<holstein> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simplesimon> Cool, thanks! Am curious how I can run a linux OS and still run a windows OS at the same time. I read that it can be done. Additionally, I was reading that Linux offers a Graphical Interface. How can I obtain this am wanting to explore and experiement some. Have some rudimentary skills and am looking to enhance my knowledge.
<JackyAlcine> simplesimon: it's called dual-booting.
<JackyAlcine> simplesimon: well, your description sounds more like virtualization, running a guest and host OS.
<JackyAlcine> you can use VirtualBox or KVM for that.
<JackyAlcine> but dual-booting's another task.
<JackyAlcine> Answers your question?
<simplesimon> Yes, that helps quite a bit. I know how to set up a dual-boot configuration. Which is going to be easier for learning and experimenting with. Am quite a novice not looking to crack things but want to start learning how to develop. VirtualBox of KVM are those going to simplify that process?
<simplesimon> Sorry if am delayed in responding am researching virtualbox and kvm at the moment as well.
<holstein> i think virtualbox is a great starting point
<holstein> and a handy tool for other purposes
<holstein> testing or whatever
<holstein> not a waste of time learning about VM or vitrual box
<Cheri703> vmware player is very good as well
<Cheri703> I prefer it wholly over virtualbox
<simplesimon> Am curious, which programming language should I start learning first? And where should I go to learn them. I have played with HTML and CSS some for basic website building in Notepad, but am far from proficient, any help there?
<simplesimon> Was reading that Python was a good starting point some said Java - just wanted to actually get some real advice not just web reading. Perhaps a few places to go so I can delve into this jungle.
<JackyAlcine> Python's perfecting for immediate work.
<JackyAlcine> But I personally recommend learning C++.
<JoeMaverickSett> simplesimon: i'd say if you've played with HTML/CSS, why not develop it to a more professional level? then start off with python, C/C++ or Java. :)
<simplesimon> Start out with the C++ any ideas where I can go to do that (college right! haha jk) that will walk me through it a bit etc.?
<JoeMaverickSett> simplesimon: try here; http://cprogramming.com/
<simplesimon> I agree joe am trying to do that - I just found this place about 1hr ago... didnt even know there was a place I could go and ask people for help... is hard doing it alone but I find it fun is a mental challenge and i like that
<simplesimon> sweet joe
<JackyAlcine> Hey JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> hey, JackyAlcine :)
<simplesimon> I got hooked when I was playing around with HTML and CSS ya know built my first website from scratch - it was awesome I got addicted.
<simplesimon> i mean that was using notepad and then i found notepad pe that was cool it helped a ton
<JackyAlcine> Same way I got started, simplesimon :D
<simplesimon> That is awesome, JackyAlcine, then you know exactly what am talking about. I mean that whole feeling of holy wow! I just did that? I mean -- notepad really who knew? I mean that was the greatest feeling ever... oh ya the website was lame and had a header and footer and body with a few sentences it was basic and cheesy but i was like omg i did that
<JackyAlcine> Have you played with jQuery (http://www.jquery.com)?
<JackyAlcine> Visit http://www.csstricks.com
<simplesimon> N I have now
<simplesimon> no i have not sorry typos
<simplesimon> Well that will make for a lot of fun... drag and drop functions and special effects will be fun to tinker with
<JackyAlcine> Yup :D
<stlsaint> exit
<stlsaint> opps
<stlsaint> night folks
<simplesimon> I really appreciate the time (everyone that is helping me out) a lot of people forget what it is like to be in my shoes starting out and needing a place to go to get ideas and info
<simplesimon> Was going to say a 4.0 high school drop out that got bored and likes to challenge himself but well.. is true
<simplesimon> well i have some study to do will chat later - ty everyone
<theamazingbeat> Hi can anyone here help me with a ssh key issue I am having?
<geekosopher> !question | theamazingbeat
<ubot2> theamazingbeat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrAnthrope> That was weird.
<geekosopher> MrAnthrope: what?
<MrAnthrope> you guys didn't see that? I was ghosting myself and then I would sign back on.
 * Cheri703 has join/part messages hidden
 * geekosopher too
<MrAnthrope> I came home and xchat was closed. and the last message was that someone else identified as me.
<MrAnthrope> I opened xchat again and saw myself on so I ghosted myself. And it worked. Then I signed back on lol.
<MrAnthrope> And ghosted myself again.
<geekosopher> hmmm... so we have a real ghost here ;)
<MrAnthrope> lol
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, are you registered
<MrAnthrope> Yeah.
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: better put enforce on your nick so that other people cannot user your nick.
<nit-wit> ohhh scary
<JoeMaverickSett> use /msg nickserv help set enforce for more info. :)
<MrAnthrope> Well the last message I got was that "someone else" had identified my nick ... from my own IP address.
<MrAnthrope> I think xchat got closed somehow and tried reconnecting or something.
 * geekosopher thinks he should send this plot to RGV
<geekosopher> :D
<akshatj> geekosopher: do you want another flop?
<akshatj> :D
<geekosopher> lol
<geekosopher> those who didn't get it RGV (Ram Gopal Verma) makes ghost movies in India :)
<akshatj> s/ghost/flop
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> So anyway. Umm when I run games in wine they used to take up a lot less system resources when minimized... and I upgraded wine and now they seem to take the same amount.
<MrAnthrope> I'm running on an old computer and I can't open chrome and a game at the same time... unless the game is minimized.
<MrAnthrope> I vaguely remember something about setting a registry key for this? maybe not?
<MrAnthrope> I would ask in #WineHQ but last time I went there I got yelled at for asking newb questions.
<MrAnthrope> offscreen render mode?
<JackyAlcine> Probably, MrAnthrope.
<robbmunson> 'lo team!
<paultag> heyya robbmunson
<robbmunson> Rolling zombie returns....for now.....
<paultag> robbmunson: How's the family?
<robbmunson> the girlfriend and kids?
<paultag> robbmunson: I thought you got married for some reason
<paultag> robbmunson: yeah, how's the girl and the kids?
<robbmunson> bolted for the door christmas eve.....
<paultag> :|
<robbmunson> haven't seen or heard from them since.....*shrugs*
<robbmunson> merry freakin christmas amiright? lmao....im not hurt....it's whatever man..
<paultag> robbmunson: fyck that dude, that sucks ass
<akshatj> my exams are postponed!
<akshatj> yay!
<robbmunson> yay =)
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey robbmunson
 * robbmunson waves
<robbmunson> im not staying long I don't think.....
<akshatj> though I still have not heard from my school about what decision they have about this
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs robbmunson 
<robbmunson> :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> robbmunson, you can identify me? :P
<akshatj> IAmNotThatGuy: anyone can
<robbmunson> You're....the devil! ;)
<akshatj> because YouAreNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> robbmunson, :P
<robbmunson> I think I just scared the hell out of paultag :/
<MrAnthrope> so I can set offscreen rendering to backbuffer.... what is backbuffer?
<MrAnthrope> and some things on google are saying backbuffer is default and some are saying pbuffer is default ...
<robbmunson> MrAnthrope: secondary frame buffer....
<JackyAlcine> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-smooth-intelligent-plymouth-boot-screen-for-ubuntu/
<MrAnthrope> For the record I loved the brown theme and I despise the purple plymouth theme.
<IAmNotThatGuy> robbmunson, its nearly 2 AM there. he went to sleep
<robbmunson> ......he was _just_ talking.....
<MrAnthrope> The first thing I thought when I was installing Ubuntu was "I'm changing that fugly purple nonsense!"
<robbmunson> MrAnthrope: Beauty of Linux...change it all! =)
<MrAnthrope> Luckily I knew it was customizable. Feel sorry for people who barfed after they installed it and then went back to windows.
 * robbmunson wishes I could sleep.....
<shawn> vulcans sleep naked?
<shawn> oops
<shawn> wrong chat
<shawn> o.o
<shawn> crap
<shawn> >.<
<robbmunson> shawn, leave the stinking up of the room to the professionals my friend! lol
<MrAnthrope> Is there a non-purple boot splash?
<MrAnthrope> (I have an NVidia card and the purple ones seem to look HORRID)
<MrAnthrope> There is some issue with nvidia and the boot splash.
<shawn> wut?
<shawn> robbmunson what do you mean?
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, MrAnthrope.
<JackyAlcine> There's dozens of plymouth themes out there.
<robbmunson> shawn: You said "crap"...was just making a witty reply to it....
<robbmunson> Ok, one thing that ticks me off that I (surprisingly) have yet to figure out.....
<shawn> mah friends in a star trek channel over on justin.tv are joking around
<robbmunson> .....login window.....HOW?!
<shawn> about voyager series
<MrAnthrope> ...restarting.
<JackyAlcine> Yo, does anyone know how to tweak the GDM screen?
<JackyAlcine> Like I know it's defined in some glade files.
<JackyAlcine> Hey des_
<des_> hi JackyAlcine
<des_> this program playonlinux wont detect my cdrom so i can play a game
<JackyAlcine> Try ripping the disc to an ISO, and then mounting that.
<JoeMaverickSett> JackyAlcine: perhaps Ubuntu Tweak?
<JoeMaverickSett> JackyAlcine: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ubuntu-tweak-054-released-with-login.html
<JackyAlcine> No, like back before how you could customize it in Hardy and stuff.
<des_> playonlinux doesent use cd
<des_> just mounts iso
<JackyAlcine> I've installed Halo using a disc, (/dev/cdrom)
<des_> there is no disc it just plays the iso like it was in drive
<des_> am i saying this right
<des_> im still noob
<JackyAlcine> We are all, in some aspect of computers ;)
<JackyAlcine> Have you tried closing PlayOnLinux altogether?
<JackyAlcine> and restarting it?
<des_> but it keeps sayingyes
<des_> i was doing this earlier but took a much needed break
<des_> just says error unable to find cdrom
<des_> how would i be able to find my cdrom and what my cpu named it
<des_> would it be /media/cdrom right ?
<JackyAlcine> that or /dev/cdrom.
<JackyAlcine> Can't remember off of the top of my head.
<MrAnthrope> This is what my current splash boot screen looks like http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/z-oij_fYjRhfQ1tZTHRB4r4nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink
<theamazingbeat> Hi I am mapping a drive and following a guide of the ubuntu site, anyway I am editing my FSTAB file and it is telling me to put in this line: //<SERVERNAME>/<REMOTEPATH> /<LOCALMOUNTPOINT>/<LOCALPATH> cifs credentials=/home/<LOCALUSERNAME>/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<theamazingbeat> what should I put in LOCALMOUNTPOINT and LOCALPATH
<theamazingbeat> or is this the wrong channel for this sort of thing
<nit-wit> theamazingbeat, not really beginners stuff try #ubuntu
<theamazingbeat> okay
<JackyAlcine> I finally swapped OpenOffice for LibreOffice.
<nit-wit> JackyAlcine, I did on a linuxmint set up not to shabby.
<JackyAlcine> It feels cleaner than OpenOffice..
<nit-wit> JackyAlcine, It looks nice, I will have to try it out a little bit.
<hdeshev> Hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<MagoMarkos> hi
<MagoMarkos> i need some help with the instaletion of ubuntu netbook on my acer aspire one 532h-2825
<MagoMarkos> I have windows 7 staarter on my pc and im booting from my flashdrive into ubuntu
<Silver_Fox_> Where do you require  help MagoMarkos  ?
<MagoMarkos> then when i go to instal and instal along another os i dont know what to do because it will get me until the part that says the user info and on the bottom it displays ready when you are but nothing else happens and the forward botton on that page just wont allow me to click it
<MagoMarkos> I need help now I'm on the advanced partitioning tool i need help formating. I have a 160 Gb HDD partitioned as such: 12.9 GB sda1 (ntfs) (for recovery console from acer), 106.9MB (ntfs) (for some windows7 stuff), 105.1 GB sda3 (ntfs) (Windows7 Starter OS and Windows Files), and 41.9 GB Free Space. If I click Install now it gives me the error "No Root File System" "No root files
<MagoMarkos> system is defined. Please Correct this from the partitioning menu" and i am not able to keep going what can i do? How can I and should Iformat the free space to continue?
<MagoMarkos> sorry for the Bold that symbol was a typo
<ChrisDruif> Silver_Fox_: Normally the Ubuntu Partitioner installs 2 partitions, one root(/) and swap right?
<ChrisDruif> MagoMarkos: If I read it correctly, there are 4 partitions?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ChrisDruif> Hai ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> whats going on in this channel?
<ChrisDruif> Helping someone with UNE installation...
<ShootEmUp> UNE? I think you mean UNR
<ChrisDruif> Wasn't that the old name?
<ShootEmUp> Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<ShootEmUp> right>
<ShootEmUp> ?
<ChrisDruif> Ubuntu Netbook Edition afaik :P
<ShootEmUp> ahh, they changed it
<ChrisDruif> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<ChrisDruif> :P
<ShootEmUp> my bad then
<ChrisDruif> It's alright...
<ShootEmUp> :)
<ChrisDruif> MagoMarkos: Are you still here?
<MagoMarkos> im in the ubuntu channel but im stuck now
<MagoMarkos> I filled the who are you page completley the compuer finished copying files and now it says Ready when you are... and the forward button is grey... what do i do now?
<MagoMarkos> can someone help me here?
<ChrisDruif> Did you also had the option to fill in the computer's name? When 10.10 desktop was in beta I could and my button still kept grey like yours...
<ChrisDruif> couldn't*
<ShootEmUp> some fields will not allow spaces or capatal leters
<ChrisDruif> I think you can click next if you do ShootEmUp
<ChrisDruif> An other issue what my be going on is the following: a hdd only allowed 4 physical partitions...when you use the largest available free space, it create 2 partition (one root ("/") and one swap) and seeing you had 3 partition before you started, that might be the problem MagoMarkos :)
<MagoMarkos> nope actualy was the username i was using
<MagoMarkos> Mago Markos and iu cant use spaces or caps lol
<ShootEmUp> It's okay, I did that the first time too
<MagoMarkos> lol thanks
<ChrisDruif> Alright :)
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: That the installer doesn't check on that =-O
 * ShootEmUp starts right to his congresman to change it
<ChrisDruif> I think it DOES check for it (otherwise MagoMarkos could continue installing ;)) but it might not be clear enough that it's wrong, ShootEmUp?
<ShootEmUp> It would be nice if it had an error mesage
<ShootEmUp> "Username has spaces, please remove"
<ChrisDruif> I think it shows a really small red x or something like that...would be more logical if the name changes to red when an error (space or capital) occurs in the username?
<ShootEmUp> that.... would work
<ShootEmUp> ChrisDruif, where is the installer at now?
<ShootEmUp> progress wise
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: I'm not installing atm :P MagoMarkos was :)
<ChrisDruif> But I'll download the UNE and install it on VirtualBox :)
<ShootEmUp> thats who I ment
<ShootEmUp> really? for me? :)
<ChrisDruif> Sure...I wanna try the Unity before I would be forced to use it with 11.04 <_<"
<ShootEmUp> you still will be able to use gnome
<ShootEmUp> I might just do that
<MagoMarkos> thanks for all the help got it up and running
<ChrisDruif> There isn't even a torrent for UNE? If it is, than it's not properly promoted...
<ShootEmUp> I don't think so
<ChrisDruif> 10 mins till it's in...
<ChrisDruif> T-minus 50 s
<ChrisDruif> :P
<hobgoblin> never start a countdown - they always win
<ChrisDruif> And it's in :D
<ChrisDruif> Bootloader only uses 4 dots? Instead of 5? :P
<ChrisDruif> Alright, I've made the error on purpose ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> and what happend?
<ChrisDruif> Until you press space it is a green checkmark, after that the checkmark is replace by some red text "May only contain letters, digits, hyphens, and dots"
<ChrisDruif> As you see the last comma is also out of place ;)
<ChrisDruif> Ow...was computername....so capital is allowed there?
<ChrisDruif> Apparently is a capital allowed with the computer name...
<ChrisDruif> However, with the USERname...meh...not good :P
<ChrisDruif> When I've added a capital it only removes the green checkmark...
<ChrisDruif> Same with adding a space...
<ChrisDruif> Not very obvious or clear....
<ShootEmUp> it should give a mesage
<ShootEmUp> message*
<ChrisDruif> Or like I said, change the font to red or something....a missing checkmark isn't very obvious <_<"
<ShootEmUp> yup
<ChrisDruif> With password it say with a big red text it is a weak password....but a wrong username only removes the checkmark....
<ChrisDruif> Orange when it's a fair password...prolly green when strong...
<ChrisDruif> So how are we going to get this fixed/changed for natty? Make bug or are you higher up somewhere?
<ChrisDruif> For consistence, it should a red text behind the box...other fields do it the same...
<hobgoblin> there's probably already a bug - if not make on in launchpad
<ShootEmUp> not really a bug
<ChrisDruif> Bugs can also be feature requests ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> true
<hobgoblin> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts possibly
<ChrisDruif> I always find it troublesome to find a compatible bug on launchpad <_>
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/549195
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549195 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Ubiquity should give visual feedback that username cannot contains capital letter(s) (affects: 11) (dups: 4) (heat: 78)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ChrisDruif> Thanks hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> to search in launchpad you have to feel extremely lucky ...
<hobgoblin> it should be a papercut lol
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: hobgoblin: I can't even boot to unity on VirtualBox? What's with that?
<ShootEmUp> idk
<ChrisDruif> Something about missing driver required for unity :S
<hobgoblin> aaah - the new unity do you mean?
<ChrisDruif> From UNE 10.10
<ChrisDruif> Not unity from desktop natty :)
<hobgoblin> it'll be a 3d issue I expect - try a search for the exact error
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: what you might need to do is install and then install guest additions then try the unity thing
<ChrisDruif> Guest additions?
<hobgoblin> yep - in the actual vbox menu's once you;ve booted
<ChrisDruif> I've set 3d acceleration on?
<hobgoblin> it mounts a 'cd' then you install guest additions
<hobgoblin> yea - you need guest additions as well I am sure
<hobgoblin> ChrisDruif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6218568&postcount=8
<ChrisDruif> I'll read it later hobgoblin, thanks :)
<ChrisDruif> But I've got to go :)
<ChrisDruif> Bye :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> anyone tried Wayland?
<MournsForTrees> Hello. A question: in the character map program a lot of scripts are displayed at the left panel, like egyptian hieroglyphs, but many of those appear only as squares with numbers. Is that because the font doesn't have them or am I missing some package or something?
<faina> Hi, for some reason empathy is no longer in the indicator-applet and is instead showing up as a seperate icon in the, system tray. I tried removing & reinstall bothy empathy & indicator-applet but that didn't work.
<harrisonk> is it posible to put linux on a nintendo DS?
<pleia2> there used to be a dslinux project, but the project website has been down for months
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSLinux
<phillw> pleia2: I read what they have just done to the PS3 ... I'm still laughing at these corporations who STILL believe in DRM :D  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12116051
<pleia2> it does confuse me as to why they keep trying
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<Midnightryder2> I see that I have to zoom in on a webpage to enlarge it enough for me to read it, but at times when I come back to a webpage that I have enlarged, it has downsized again. Is ther anything I can do to prevent the resizing?
<Midnightryder2> I am using Ubuntu 10.10.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: The zoom preferences are handled by the browser. You using Firefox?
<Midnightryder2> Yes I am using Firefox the default web browser. I know how to adjust the zoom inside the browser and using keyboard, but it does not always stay the size I want.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: I don't use Firefox, so I don't know for sure, but Firefox 3.x should remember page zoom. Let me see what I can dig up.
<Midnightryder2> Sometimes the site is downsized again when I come back to it.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Yes, I gathered.
<Midnightryder2> Firefox 3.6.13
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: You can try the NoSquint plugin, which overrides the zoom settings: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2592/
<Midnightryder2> Ok I will try that. Thank you.
<Midnightryder2> I will let you know something in a few minutes.
<Midnightryder2> I revisited the websites & they are all the same size that I wanted them to be. I have not installed NoSquint yet. I will keep it listed just in case.
<Midnightryder2> Could it have anything to do with running Ubuntu inside Windows XP?
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: As in... Virtualbox? No.
<Midnightryder2> Is that what it is? I did not know. I am in between a beginner and a novice with windows and definitely a beginner on Ubuntu.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Well are you using Wubi?
<Midnightryder2> Yes I do recall that is what the installation used.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: What I'm really asking is for you to define the phrase "running Ubuntu inside XP"
<Midnightryder2> My desktop uses Windows XP. I downloaded and burned a CD, the I put it in the computer and I had 3 choices. 1. I could use it to just look around. 2. I could install it inside of Windows or 3. I could wipe my hardrive clean and install only Ubuntu. I chose 2.
<aveilleux> Ugh, Wubi.
<Midnightryder2> Yea. Bad idea?
<Daniel0108> not really good :)
<Daniel0108> Ubuntu is much better when installed normally :)
<Midnightryder2> I have to get used to it before I can install it normally.
<Daniel0108> okay
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: The LiveCD can install in parallel. Dual-boot.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Wubi kinda fudges it.
<Daniel0108> but you know you can also install it normally with dual boot ;)
<Daniel0108> yeah :)
<Red-Raven> hey. so today in school i was called a nerd for having this background: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://awesomewallpapers.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/ubuntu-black-1440x900.jpg&imgrefurl=http://awesomewallpapers.wordpress.com/2009/06/19/ubuntu-wallpaper-set-4/ubuntu-black-1440x900/&usg=__WMqU1-xHjgwTos9BbH1HAUtjk-w=&h=900&w=1440&sz=324&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=SYOayw17O1jkaM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=169&prev=/images%3F
<Red-Raven> q%3Dubuntu%2Bblack%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dubuntu%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D543%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=641&vpy=115&dur=82&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=126&ty=63&ei=70omTY--KsPflgf-iN3VCw&oei=70omTY--KsPflgf-iN3VCw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0 on windows 7. the guy was like wow your such a nerd. ubuntu background on windows 7? and im like yes. and that makes you just as much of a nerd fo
<Red-Raven> r knowing and putting two and two together.
<Midnightryder2> I turn on the computer and it lets me decide XP or Ubuntu. Then I press enter.
<aveilleux> ....
<aveilleux> Red-raven, it's called tinyurl
<Red-Raven> wow sry didnt think that link would be so big.
<Red-Raven> wtf....
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Yes but that's not a true dual-boot. Wubi uses the currently-partitioned space in Windows and allocates a "fake drive" for Ubuntu. It's not the same.
<Daniel0108> yep, it's like virtual box
<Daniel0108> virtual box also creates virtual drives :)
<Midnightryder2> Ok. I know that I have to go into windows to uninstall it.
<Daniel0108> you should try dual boot :)
<Midnightryder2> Where can I find instructions for that. I may or may not know all the terminology but I will try.
<Daniel0108> Midnightryder2: You have to download and burn the iso
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Boot into the LiveCD, and run the installation. It'll walk you through it.
<shawn156> hello how is everyone today
<Daniel0108> yeah :)
<shawn156> hi there Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> there are 3 selections
<Midnightryder2> iso?
<Daniel0108> .iso file :P
<Daniel0108> hi shawn156 ;)
<Daniel0108> and one of them is to make a partition and install ubuntu beside windows :P
<Midnightryder2> You mean a partitioned P drive seperate from C drive?
<Daniel0108> ummm
<Daniel0108> xD
<Daniel0108> not really ;)
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Ubuntu uses a completely different mounting system than Windows.
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Your Ubuntu partition will not be visible from Windows.
<Daniel0108> yeah ;) look http://tinyurl.com/2wxz6mf
<Daniel0108> you have to selecte side by side installation (dual boot) ;)
<Midnightryder2> Not even in defragging?
<Midnightryder2> ok
<Red-Raven> oh cool you're going to dual-boot? its amazing. best way to go.
<Red-Raven> i hate awkward silences.
<Daniel0108> Red-Raven: I have only Ubuntu ;) I try to emulate everything with WINE, if I don't get something to work, I use virtual box :P
<Midnightryder2> So I can boot into Live CD and it won't wipe hardrive clean?
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: The partition will be visible, but since Windows can't read the ext4 file system (the one Ubuntu uses), it can't defragment, read, or what have you
<ChrisDruif> Midnightryder2: Yes :)
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: Booting into the LiveCD will leave your system completely untouched. That's the point of the LiveCD.
<Midnightryder2> I understand
<aveilleux> Midnightryder2: The installation application can install side-by-side.
<Red-Raven> Danial10188, no i meant midnightrider2
<Midnightryder2> Ok that is what I will do then. Thank you for explaining.
<Daniel0108> Red-Raven: I know :P Just wanted to tell my thoughts about dual booting :P
<Red-Raven> oh ok lol. its one of the best things i ever did to my rig.
<Midnightryder2> My friend works for CyberAngel Security and the installation  of that program will partition C drive into an encrypted P drive.
<Cheri703> are there any ubuntu -> windows vnc / remote desktop programs that let you connect a device to the ubuntu computer and use it on the windows side? windows -> windows will let you...I'm not holding my breath, just curious
<Cheri703> Red-Raven: I got my dual-boot machine set up so it can be headless, it's SWEET
<Red-Raven> cheri703......what?
<Red-Raven> brb. dinner.
<Midnightryder2> When you say download and burn the iso, do you mean Ubuntu?
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> we mean ubuntu xD
<Midnightryder2> Done that already. that is how I installed it. Thank you.
<Daniel0108> so, you brunt the iso and installed it from cd?
<Daniel0108> you rebooted and installed from cd? xD
<Midnightryder2> I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 to my XP desktop. Then used Infrarecorder to burn image to CD. That is what I used to install Ubuntu.
<Daniel0108> okay
<Midnightryder2> nonononono I did not reboot to install from CD no i did not do that.
<Daniel0108> you just opened the program on the cd?
<Daniel0108> called WUBI?
<Midnightryder2> I think Wubi is the installer to install inside windows?
<Cheri703> Red-Raven: I'll explain when you're back
<Daniel0108> yeah that's right ;)
<Midnightryder2> Yes it used WUBI.
<Daniel0108> okay.. but you should use dual boot ;)
<Daniel0108> you insert the cd
<Daniel0108> reboot your pc
<Daniel0108> then boot from cd
<Midnightryder2> Ok well I will uninstall Ubuntu out of windows, reboot, defrag and start over reboot into Live CD.
<Daniel0108> and install ubuntu, but select this: http://tinyurl.com/2wxz6mf option ;)
<Daniel0108> yeah :P
<Midnightryder2> Ok got it. Thanks a million!
<Daniel0108> No problem ;)
<Daniel0108> I hope you enjoy Ubuntu :D
<Midnightryder2> I do already. I was not sure what I was going to do with my old CPU after XP was no longer supported, but now I know.
<Daniel0108> okay :)
<Midnightryder2> I'm out of here & Thanks again.
<Red-Raven> cheri703
<Cheri703> yo
<Red-Raven> what about you rig being headless?
<Cheri703> ok, since I don't know which part got the "what?" headless = able to be used without monitor/keyboard/mouse hooked up. I got my dual boot set up so I can do that, and choose which os to use
<Red-Raven> and how do you do that?
<Cheri703> a neat little grub command: grub-reboot X  where x is the number that corresponds to position on the grub menu. so for mine, I use grub-reboot 6 (list starts with 0) and then reboot. I made a script. so that way, the next reboot goes into windows. when I shut down windows, it will boot back to ubuntu
<Red-Raven> the point being?
<Cheri703> so I can do things in either OS remotely
<Cheri703> without having to be at the machine
<Cheri703> useful when vm will slow netbook down too much
<Cheri703> also the point in telling you is that many people don't know it's possible, so just wanted to put it out there, no need to be rude...
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-07
<Red-Raven> wasnt being rude. hard to tell tone of voice ina chat i guess. actually thats pretty awesome.you'll have to send me the script some time. anyways, gtg. cya tommorow!
<HoboSteaux> this is going to sound odd BUT
<HoboSteaux> im trying to get usage statics for CPU on an openvpn server while gettng speed stats from two clients
<HoboSteaux> does anyone know of a tool/collection of tools for this?
<stlsaint> HoboSteaux: search in synaptic package manager
<stlsaint> there are plenty of stat trackers there
<HoboSteaux> ty
<JackyAlcine> Guys, I have a question regarding Boolean algerba and C++
<MrAnthrope> This is really frustrating. I can't tell if my computer is just a piece or if this game is breaking.
<MrAnthrope> This game has been running fine for like 3 weeks. Suddenly input is sketchy (WASD movement) and it's taking up all my CPU/ram.
<MrAnthrope> I tweaked some WINE settings and it was running 'normally' for like 10 minutes and then started taking 100% of my system resources again.
 * MrAnthrope throws his computer out a window.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> if you remember how you configured the game
<holstein> maybe you could move the .wine dir
<holstein> and let wine make a fresh one
<holstein> and start over
<MrAnthrope> I should note that I installed a newer wine version about halfway through those 3 weeks when it was working but it didn't seem to change any performance until ... yesterday maybe.
<holstein> step it back down
<MrAnthrope> For a while I had it in its own .wine folder but I moved it back to the main .wine folder when I tested to make sure this newer version of wine wasn't going to completely bork my install.
<JackyAlcine> What game is it?
<MrAnthrope> Dungeons & Dragons Online.
<JackyAlcine> And I recommended backing up, wiping and starting from an older version of Wine.
<MrAnthrope> I'm going to blame this on Play On Linux and uninstall it. Even though I installed it a while ago.
<MrAnthrope> well that was stupid. I did sudo apt-get remove playonlinux and there is still a .playonlinux folder in my home folder.
<JackyAlcine> Try apt-get purge
<MrAnthrope> Alright, so how do I go about changing my wine version?
<MrAnthrope> I've renamed my .wine folder ".wine-bak"
<Cheri703> so I formatted an ipod and it doesn't show up now :(
<Cheri703> and I don't know why or how to find it :(
<MrAnthrope> lol I didn't know Wine stood for Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<MrAnthrope> Linux likes their recursive acronyms...
<JackyAlcine> lol, yupp :D
<Cheri703> well, it started with gnu, not linux
<Cheri703> gnu = gnu's not unix
<MrAnthrope> if I go into synaptic and uncheck all references to wine that'll uninstall it right?
<MrAnthrope> well I guess not. Now my menu is all jank.
<MrAnthrope> what does sudo apt-get install -f do?
<MrAnthrope> After you install a software source, how do you see the software that source offers?
<MrAnthrope> or add a software source, whatever.
<MrAnthrope> ah I see in synaptic now. Origin.
<yuler> what tools can I use to determine GUI responsiveness?  My system seems to drag.   I noticed the CPU usage in system monitor cranks up when viewing, and xorg shows a cyclical spikes.
<yuler> sorry, xload, not xorg
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: ping
<JackyAlcine> Hey hobgoblin.
<ChrisDruif> Hai y'all
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: you got a mo
<JackyAlcine> mo?
<hobgoblin> ment :)
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I just didn't want you to give up on that patch idea.
<JackyAlcine> I'll try (with some others) to address.
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: ty
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ChrisDruif> Hai ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> hi there ChrisDruif!
<ChrisDruif> How's it going?
<ShootEmUp> pretty good, except pidgin broke on me when trying to update :(
<ChrisDruif> Ow...not for me :)
<ShootEmUp> probably because I was using their PPA
<ChrisDruif> I am too :)
<ShootEmUp> maybe because I'm using facebook chat plugin?
<JackyAlcine> ShootEmUp: might be.
<ShootEmUp> you never know
<ShootEmUp> back
<ShootEmUp> had to register my Nickname, so no one can steal it
<ChrisDruif> I wouldn't wanna even try :P
<ShootEmUp> Has anyone seen Red-raven, Red_, or Black lately?
<doez> Does anyone have horizontal scrolling in i.e firefox enabled somehow? I'm running 10.10 and are having problems with the scroll button.
<ChrisDruif> doez: Touchpad?
<doez> ChrisDruif: No, I'm using a Mx518.
<ChrisDruif> Did you enable vertical scrolling @ the mouse settings doez?
<doez> That's not an option in the mouse settings.
<ChrisDruif> No? That might be a problem...
<doez> ChrisDruid: I've even tried downloading another app that has Wheel Emulation without luck
<doez> All I see is what happens when i press the left and right click in the regular mouse settings.
<doez> I actually have the option Vertical and Horizontal scrolling in that other app enabled, but it doesnt work
<ChrisDruif> So @ System>Preferences>Mouse and the tab Touchpad you can't set vertical scrolling?
<doez> I have "General" and "Help" as the tabs there.
<doez> So no, there's no vertical scrolling there.
<ChrisDruif> Not even Accessibility tab? =-O
<doez> No.
<doez> The mouse is hooked up against my keyboard, might that be the problem?
<doez> But the USB-extender inside my keyboard has its own usb-cable at the end.
<ShootEmUp> /me welcomes all ubuntu users!
<ChrisDruif> Could you pitch in ShootEmUp? See doez's question...
<doez> I'd appreciate it.
<ChrisDruif> So your mouse settings screen doesn't look like this? http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Screenshot-Mouse-Preferences.png
<doez> No. How can I screenshot a specific window?
<ChrisDruif> Default Alt+PrtSc afaik...
<jacob_> what the crap....
<doez> Where does the screenshot land?
<ChrisDruif> You can specify right? Otherwise it default to Desktop I believe...
<ChrisDruif> Or you clipboard if it's not there...
<ChrisDruif> How did you come to 10.10...upgrade from 10.04 or fresh install?
<jacob__> this is shootemup... I think the sever has not disconnected shootemup yet
<jacob__> nope
<jacob__> gotta wait then
<hobgoblin> jacob__: try /ghost username password
<doez> I did a fresh install
<ChrisDruif> Wb doez...
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<doez> I screwed up something
<doez> Trying to prtscr
<ShootEmUp> back
<ChrisDruif> wb Jacob :)
<doez> But no, I dont have that option.
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: Do you think he could solve his problem by installing the laptop tools?
<doez> http://img831.imageshack.us/f/skrmbildb.png/
<ShootEmUp> could help
<doez> What's the name of the laptop tools?
<ChrisDruif> doez: Are you Swedish?
<doez> Oh yeah sorry.
<ChrisDruif> Just curious :P
<doez> But as you can see i only have 2 tabs.
<ShootEmUp> doez, I can't sideways scroll with mousewheel, so you might not be able to
<doez> oh, that's kind of what i want :(
<ShootEmUp> I can under windows, but not ubuntu
<doez> Same here.
<ChrisDruif> Did either of you file a bug for that?
<ShootEmUp> I think it goes down as a ubuntu bug, and no
<doez> I don't even know how to do that.
<ChrisDruif> Could either try to install mousetweaks?
<doez> On it.
<ChrisDruif> Easily found in synaptic...prolly also in USC
<ShootEmUp> I'll try
<doez> I already have that app.
<ShootEmUp> already installed
<ChrisDruif> I don't know what installed by default on desktops (presuming you both are on desktops rather then laptops)
<doez> Desktop here.
<ShootEmUp> desktop here
<doez> The one I gave you a link for is the only one pre-installed
<ShootEmUp> doez, are you using a mouse or a touchpad?
<ChrisDruif> MX518
<ChrisDruif> Thrust if I remember correctly :P
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975971 this forum post might help
<ShootEmUp> http://www.lomoco.org/ or this
<doez> Thanks! I'll try that
<doez> ShootEmUp: Have you tried with the xbindkeys yet? I'm stuck wondering where I should place the xbindkeysrc file
<doez> Doh.
<sushil> plz help, sound quality is very poor in my dell inspiron 1440
<sushil> help
<sushil> how to partition hard disk in ubuntu??
<ChrisDruif> sushil: partitioning inside an installed ubuntu?
<sushil> yes
<sushil> can you tell me what is lost+found folder is about??
<ChrisDruif> You need to install GParted...
<ChrisDruif> I think the lost+found folder is the folder in which the write actions are stored....for when your computer suddenly powers off or something...
<ChrisDruif> But that I don't know...it's part of the EXT4 filesystem...
<ChrisDruif> Like I said, it's part of the EXT4 filesystem...if you remove it, EXT4 will replace it...
<sushil> can you tell me how to know my filesystems
<ChrisDruif> You mean how I can identify which fs you're using?
<sushil> how to know which filesystem is the partition
<sushil> ?
<ChrisDruif> You can find that on multiple ways...the easiest is in system monitor...
<ChrisDruif> System>Administration>System Monitor...
<ChrisDruif> And then the file systems tab
<sushil> what are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda6 ??
<sushil> the file systems are ext4 and vfat... which one is best for linux??
<ChrisDruif> ext4 I would say...you can read in detail about it here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33552/htg-explains-which-linux-file-system-should-you-choose/
<sushil> why do i need to mount the hard disk partition every time i start the computer.... is there any other way??
<ChrisDruif> What hard disk partition?
<sushil> vfat
<ChrisDruif> Maybe you need to mount it because it is vfat...
<ChrisDruif> Are you dual-booting?
<sushil> if i format it to ext4, will the problem be solved??
<ChrisDruif> Probably, but it will delete all content on it...
<sushil> no..... i only installed ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Bipul`> can any one look at my problem why i am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/551504/
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: That's because the package is not available ;)
<Daniel0108> have you added the ppa?
<ChrisDruif> sushil: With all default settings? "Use whole disk" or something like that?
<ChrisDruif> Bipul`: What Daniel0108 said...
<Daniel0108> ChrisDruif: Lol ;)
<sushil> Use whole disk ?? where is this??
<ChrisDruif> With the installation of 10.04
<ChrisDruif> Bipul`: Or did you mean this package: libgtkhtml-editor-dev
<Daniel0108> sushil: Use the entire disk ;)
<Daniel0108> sushil: This is the option you get when installing Ubuntu :)
<Bipul`> well i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Bipul`> so is it a bug?
<JoeMaverickSett> Bipul`: apt-cache search libgtkhtml to see what libgtkhtml packages you have.
<Daniel0108> sushil: http://tinyurl.com/2wxz6mf
<sushil> after the installation.... is there any way out??
<ChrisDruif> Daniel0108: He's got a partition which doesn't auto-mount...some vfat partition...
<Daniel0108> sushil: what do you mean by: any way out? after the installation you have to restart your computer :P
<Daniel0108> ChrisDruif: Oh, okay ;) I didn't read the entire text :P sorry ;)
<ChrisDruif> I was wondering why that vfat partition was on it...
<ChrisDruif> That's why I asked if he "Used the entire disk"
<sushil> is there any options after the installation of ubuntu??
<ChrisDruif> What is on that partition sushil?
<sushil> empty
<ChrisDruif> How many other partitions are on it?
<sushil> there is one primary partition having format ext4 and other two partitions having format vfat
<ChrisDruif> So one of the vfat's does get auto-mounted?
<sushil> both vfat need to be auto mounted in each start
<ChrisDruif> But if neither has addition value, then I would suggest to just remove it GParted and expand the remaining ext4 partition...
<Bipul`> yes that package is not available in ubuntu 10.10
<Bipul`> i think i need to build from source
<aveilleux> Bipul`: Gparted is in Maverick.
<ChrisDruif> Also in 10.04 afaik...
<aveilleux> Bipul`: There are no caps in package names. Would that be it?
<ChrisDruif> Ow...should be "with gparted"
<Bipul`> well i have to use any higher version, but i have one question ,i am using this libgtkhtml in order to compile gyachi client  , if i use any higer version of libgtkhtml will it work ?
<aveilleux> Bipul`: Generally yes
<Bipul`> aveilleux,  sory dont get you
<Bipul`> ok then let me use this
<ChrisDruif> You need to install it from synaptic or software center
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif, Bipul`: Or using aptitude, or apt-get...
<ChrisDruif> Indeed aveilleux ;)
<Bipul`> ok thanks guys
<ChrisDruif> When you use apt-get or aptitude you can search with "apt-cache search gparted" for instance
<aveilleux> Or just use aptitude's interactive mode
<ChrisDruif> -i ?
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: No, just sudo aptitude.
<aveilleux> ChrisDruif: Without a command or package to install
<ChrisDruif> Like sudo aptitude gparted?
<Cheri703> is there any recourse for "unable to delete file" ?
<Cheri703> as in: it won't go away, how do I make it go away?
<holstein> Cheri703: what file?
<holstein> you can sudo rm it
<Cheri703> a few things already in the trash...
<holstein> BUT usually theres a reason why you cant
<Cheri703> ah, good idea
<wahamler> i just burned a cd image of ubuntu 10.10.  i selected the trial mode.  i walked away for a few minutes and the maching went into screensaver mode and is asking for a user id and password.  how do i get back in?
<duanedesign_> wahamler: I cant remember the username and password,i am looking
<duanedesign_> wahamler: it is like   username:ubuntu  pass:ubuntu
<wahamler> i have another question as well.  my machine has a pcmcia wireless network card.  when i boot from the cd image the card does not power up.  how can i enable so i can connect to internet?
<holstein> wahamler: are you booted into ubuntu live now?
<wahamler> not at the moment. the machine is rebooting.  it unfortunately takes a while.
<holstein> while you're waiting
<holstein> google the card if you want
<holstein> ubuntu 10.10 dlink dwl-646
<holstein> or whatever...
<wahamler> will do
<duanedesign_> wahamler: even if you walk away while installing, it should not install until you enter a username and password
<wahamler> i have not installed.  i ran the trial option
<duanedesign_> wahamler: But I had a Ylmf disk that asked me for a username and password, but that was for the Live CD
<duanedesign_> wahamler: aha
<duanedesign_> wahamler: ok
<duanedesign_> wahamler: try Ubuntu for username and a blank password
<wahamler> ok
<duanedesign_> wahamler: if that does not work I also dug this up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8548884&postcount=9
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<Daniel0108> hi
<Bipul`> hellow i am tring to search with this command bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache search libgtkhtml2-dev
<Bipul`> but nuthing happens
<Daniel0108> try to install libgtkhtml-editor-dev :D
<Daniel0108> or libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Bipul`> is it in 10.10 repositories
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> both are :)
<Daniel0108> sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml-editor-dev libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Daniel0108> should fix your problem :P
<Bipul`> ok
<Bipul`> Daniel0108,  thanks
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: No problem ;)
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: Why the ` in your name? It would be easier if you change it to Bipul :PP
<Bipul`> well i have given an option to any one have this nick Bipul
<Bipul`> but not this Bipul`  :p
<Daniel0108> have you tried /nick Bipul ?
<johnny77> Does anyone know how to change the default browser in LXDE? Firefox says it's the default, Chrome doesn't know, but when I click on a link it opens Chrome.
<Daniel0108> yeah you can change it ;)
<Daniel0108> johnny77: ^
<Bipul`> Nops
<johnny77> In preferred Applications it tells me Firefox is default.
<johnny77> how do I change it?
<Daniel0108> johnny77: In chrome go to Preferences and click on Make Chrome/Chromium my default browser :D
<johnny77> I want Firefox to be my default browser.
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: Does it work now?
<Daniel0108> oh
<Bipul`> yes
<Bipul`> Daniel0108,  i am installing both of them editor-dev and 3.14-dev
<Bipul`> let see will it support my gyachi client or not
<Daniel0108> johnny77: go to preferences (edit->Preferences), then to advanced. Open the General tab and click Check now.
<Daniel0108> johhny77: Now press yes and you're finished ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: on firefox try, Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General Tab > System default category
<Bipul`> libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Bipul`> ?
<Daniel0108> yes
<Bipul`> bipul@bipul-desktop:~$ <Daniel0108> or libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Bipul`> bash: Daniel0108: No such file or directory
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> you entered my name :P
<Bipul`> Can you tell me what's goin on
<JoeMaverickSett> Bipul`: only libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: open a terminal and enter: sudo apt-get install libgtkhtml3.14-dev
<Bipul`> oh my sory i can see that :p blunder mistake
<Daniel0108> no problem ;)
<johnny77> Thank you.
<Bipul`> ok i have one more problem
<Bipul`> w32codecs
<Bipul`> how can i install it
<hobgoblin> Bipul`: sudo apt-get install w32codecs - or search in synaptic or software centre for it - if you've not got it then you'll need to set up the medibuntu repos
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Bipul`> hobgoblin,  i did that command in terminal and it is not there in 10.10
<Bipul`> and about synapatic  there also not
<hobgoblin> yes it is
<hobgoblin> did you set up the medibuntu repos?
<Bipul`> whats that ?
<Bipul`> nops i have not set up
<Bipul`> thanks
<hobgoblin> k - link above ^^
<hobgoblin> http://ubft.pastebin.com/u65E4J0A as you can see  - it needs the medibuntu repos
<Bipul`> well i have to search this file
<Bipul`> tspcodec
<Bipul`> how shud i search
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: go to launchpad.com and search for it ;)
<Bipul`> Daniel0108,  is there any relation between w32codecs and tspcodec
<Daniel0108> Bipul`: haha, sorry I can't answer you that :P I'm not a pro at such things but w32 sounds like win32 ;)
<Bipul`> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/ <-- can i use this method to install w32codec in my ubuntu 10.10
<Yorvyk> Bipul`, go to http://medibuntu.org/ and follow the instructions there.
<Bipul`> yes i did that Yorvyk
<Bipul`> but i am fail to compile gyachi as it required w32codecs
<Yorvyk> Bipul`, in a terminal, what does 'apt-cache policy w32codecs' give you
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551594/
<gcleric> or apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Yorvyk> Bipul`, that means they are installed
<Bipul`> Yorvyk,  tspcodecs? come inside w32codecs
<Yorvyk> Bipul`, not that I'm aware of
<Bipul`> beacuse it's missing
<aveilleux> Hello. Not too sure if this is possible, but can you make the user list and topic bar (on the right and top of the window, respectively) have transparent backgrounds like the channel view in Xchat? I'm using 2.8.8. I'll xpost this to #xchat if no one knows here, just figured I'd ask.
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Daniel0108> hi
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662153
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven!
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven!Red-Raven!Red-Raven!
<Red-Raven> Shootemup!
<ShootEmUp> you are alive...
<ShootEmUp> I thought you died
<Red-Raven> sorry. for some reason the beep on highlighted text setting in Xchat doesn't work.
<ShootEmUp> so how is ubuntu doing for you? and xchat you have to set that in
<ShootEmUp> Settings-Preferences-Alerts
<Red-Raven> fine. im actually trying to set it up on an old XP desktop. it will be my new guinea pig machine.test some other desktop environments. maybe put server addition on it so we have a "Cloud" in the house.
<ShootEmUp> what is the specs on that computer?
<Red-Raven> 512 MB RAM, 80GB HD. first thing im doing is getting an environment that has a smaller foot print. ubuntu runs significantly slower that my laptop.
<ShootEmUp> Xubuntu wii run nice on that
<ShootEmUp> will*
<ChrisDruif> Maybe even better Lubuntu?
<ShootEmUp> lubuntu only has 9.10
<ShootEmUp> it is also unstable
<Yorvyk> 10.04 10.10 and 11.04
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: If you're really feeling adventurous you can try building a minimal install with, say, Fluxbox
<Red-Raven> ok thx. first though i need  to know the partitions i need for ubuntu.
<Red-Raven> ....building?
<ShootEmUp> aveilleux, I did that too!
<aveilleux> ShootEmUp: It's an option in my MDU project :)
<Red-Raven> don't i need to know a language?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You know Terminal commands right?
<ShootEmUp> well i did mine on an old laptop (366MHz 160MB RAM)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Or I guess you can use a script (I head a project that does that)
<Red-Raven> some, yes. is that what linux is built/edited/patched?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: By "build" I meant "install from a Terminal-only install"
<ShootEmUp> what you do is start with a command line install, then you can add what you want
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: The Linux kernel is written in C and the majority of the GNU utilities are written in C as well
<ShootEmUp> like Xorg, a window manager like Fluxbox, lxde, IceWM
<Red-Raven> so to build your own linux you need C?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No no, banish that thought from your head. I'm not talking about writing or compiling.
<ShootEmUp> yes, but to build your own ubuntu, you just need the Alternate Install CD
<ShootEmUp> and know how on command line
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Have a look at this and see if you can do it: http://minimal-desktop.blogspot.com/p/guide.html
<Red-Raven> i dont follow. so say i wanted to build my own linux, or make a patch, or change an element to my liking, what do i need to know?
<stlsaint> evening folks
<Red-Raven> evening.
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven, you take a command line system, and add what you want
<Red-Raven> ok thx. then where does C come in?
<ShootEmUp> nowhere
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: All of those require different things. Building the Linux kernel requires some knowledge of C, as does making patches. Changing UI (user interface) elements is just a matter of knowing what dialog to find
<ShootEmUp> not in this
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Knowing C has nothing to do with the process I'm trying to tell you to do.
<Red-Raven> ok. totally different topic, but what are the partitions i need and their formats fo installing ubuntu again? i can't remember/
<Red-Raven> .*
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, what are you installing.
<Red-Raven> hey nit-wit! ubuntu on that old XP.
<Red-Raven> i didn't see SWAP and the others you need in that link.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, use gparted and make a extended, then insude that a ext4 and a swap of 512 ram
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, use the custom install in the install
<Red-Raven> thats all my RAM. that what i need?
<ShootEmUp> 512MB swap, the rest /
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, link from that page look closer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<Red-Raven> sorry. add meds wore off....
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, the extended will allow you to have a unlimited amount of logical partions which the ext4 will be you could have Ubuntu and a server and other OS's on there
<ShootEmUp> can you see what I'm saying, cause I can't
<ShootEmUp> nevermind
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, I have epilepsy so I'm always medicated.:)
<Red-Raven> that.......sucks.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, from a head injury its not bad I'm still alive and fairly Lucid at times
<Red-Raven> lol. could always be worse right?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, thats the way I look at it.
<Red-Raven> :)
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, have you resized the XP yet
<Red-Raven> desk is all clutered with the parts of my freinds MP3. one freaking button, and the whole thing needs a repair....anyways, im just now booting into the Live CD
<Red-Raven> Shootemup, that setting didn't work. i have it set to beep at every kind of message, but it never does. sound is all the way up.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, just make sure after shrinking XP that you reboot to it. It will probably run a automatic chkdsk, just make sure its running before installing the Ubuntu
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, that XP is intact basically
<Red-Raven> oh yah sorry i did do that. 20 GB to XP and 54 GB to unallocted (Linux)
<ShootEmUp> good, good
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, oh you rebel MS will not like that
<ShootEmUp> crap... gotta go now, ttyl
<Red-Raven> lol. idk why i even have XP still one there. oh yah 1: parents 2: sometimes you still need it.
<Red-Raven> sok.
<Red-Raven> oh i need to assign sound files to Xchat. thats....irritating. no built in sound files? really? i mean its a cool option to customize them but no built-in one AT ALL?
<Red-Raven> hey do i need to install ubuntu server edition to turn my rig into a "Cloud" for my house, or can standared handle that?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: GNU/Linux is a server-style operating system; the default install can handle it fine. Server edition has some kernel modules that are server-specific.
<Red-Raven> ok cool thx.
<Black-Raven> hey. logged on with the old XP so i could send a screen shot and make sure i got it right and all.
<stlsaint> Black-Raven: what issue you having??
<Red-Raven> no issues. just dont want to skrew it up.
<Black-Raven> http://imagebin.org/131519 is this right for the first extended?
<aveilleux> Black-Raven: Well you need an actual partition in there... like an ext4 partition
<Red-Raven> thought you put that IN the extended?
<aveilleux> Black-Raven: Creating an exended partition just tells the computer that there can be more than four partitions on the drive and to let the OS handle it. (I personally don't use extended partitions at all)
<Red-Raven> so then make all that space an ext 4 then?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes... <aveilleux> Black-Raven: Well you need an actual partition **in there**... (emphasis mine)
<Red-Raven> ok to avoid confusion just refer to red. im only using black to post images. so i do or dont create an extended like that pic shows? cause now ive been told both.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I've never used extended partitions.
<Red-Raven> ok well i need it in case i run out of partitions. id like to use as few as possible. and since it has no side-affects.....
<Red-Raven> hey can anyone help me out here please?
<Red-Raven> ok then.... time for google
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-08
<Red-Raven> ok if anyone is still here, should my partition look like this on my XP: http://imagebin.org/131521 that is what my laptop partition looks like. im refering to the extended partition and the two other partitions within it. should i just set up the same kind of thing on my XP?
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, not sure what you are trying to do, but a disk device is limited to 4 Primary Partitions.
<Red-Raven> ok you know what? F this. ive been relying on you guys to help me this whole time. its time i learned something on my own for once. if i break it, ill fix it like i already did once. and thats how you learn best. by fixing it. (no offence to you guys; you've helped me out so much. just thought id try it on my own for once.)
<ibuclaw> an Extended Partition can hold many Logical Partitions (so you aren't held down by the sore limited)
<ibuclaw> *limitation =)
<Red-Raven> yah IK :) *jumps*
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, well... some things can't be talk
<ibuclaw> BAH
<ibuclaw> *taught
<ibuclaw> my spelling is terrible today
<Red-Raven> mine is everyday.
<Red-Raven> this can be, but i choose to get some experience out of it.
<Red-Raven> ....*facepalm* first thing im doing is getting anew environment with a SMALL footprint.....the XP is slow as crap.......
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, new to the scene I take it?
<Red-Raven> semi. got ubuntu about two weeks ago now. putting it on a run-down XP machine. it will be my guinea pig machine.
<ibuclaw> ok, reading on the backlog
<ibuclaw> http://imagebin.org/131519 <-- that looks fine to me as a basic setup
<ibuclaw> just fill the extended partition hole with logical partitions and off you go.
<Cheri703> Red-Raven: sorry for being sensitive last night :/ your "the point being" felt ...rude :( sorry for the mis-read
<ibuclaw> As a rule of thumb, 20GB is more than enough for Ubuntu
<Red-Raven> awesome. im basing everything i do here off that.
<ibuclaw> and depending of amount of RAM on your system:
<Red-Raven> don't sweat it cheri703. its cool.
<ibuclaw> < 1GB : create 1.5x size swap
<Red-Raven> wow...didn't mean to sound like a surfer due there....
<Red-Raven> due*
<Red-Raven> ugh! dude*
<ibuclaw> 2GB : 2GB swap
<Red-Raven> i have 512 MB RAM. so 512 swap?
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, I'd say 768-1GB
<pedro3005> 512 * 1.5 = 768
<Cheri703> I think my desktop may have bitten the dust :( (not the dual-boot)
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, swap == The Linux equiv. of pagefile
<Red-Raven> ok cool. there a way to double check total RAM from ubuntu?
<Red-Raven> *oh noes*
<ibuclaw> it's there as a safety buffer when you've ran out of RAM.
<Red-Raven> ok cool.
<ibuclaw> Red-Raven, free -m
<Red-Raven> oh right thx.
<ibuclaw> or ... for mere mortals
<ibuclaw> System -> Admin -> System Monitor
<Red-Raven> ok cool total is 494. how am i running ubuntu without the minimun RAM/
<Red-Raven> sorry brb. dinner.
<phoenix5> I have a vaio laptop with an integrated touchpad that is not responding, ubuntu version is 10.04
<phoenix5> it is an EB vaio and runs windows 7 OS as well, any suggestions?
<JackyAlcine> Might be closed-source drivers, phoenix5
<phoenix5> (nUboon2Age on site with phoenix5 - but i don't have a clue on this question.)  Do any of y'all have an idea on this unresponsive Vaio touchpad w/ 10.04?   phillw, pedro3005, paultag, jussi, jledbetter, holstein, IdleOne, ikonia, geirha,
<phillw> phoenix5: please do not ping everyone.... If people know the answer they will answer you.
<holstein> hey phoenix5
<phoenix5> yes
<holstein> hello
<phoenix5> hello
<holstein> touchpad never worked?
<holstein> in buntu?
<phoenix5> no
<holstein> hmmm
<phoenix5> the integrated mousepad in the laptop*
<holstein> external mouse works?
<holstein> phoenix5: open up a terminal
<holstein> and type
<phoenix5> never tried an external mouse
<holstein> xinput list
<holstein> copy that
<phoenix5> thought it would work with the internal
<holstein> and paste it to pastebin
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<phoenix5> what is the xinput list
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551664/
<holstein> thats the output for me
<holstein> if you would like to see it
<holstein> do you have an external mouse?
<phoenix5> yes
<holstein> so you'll be able to navigate the desktop then
<phoenix5> i dont have the laptop with me right now
<phoenix5> but when i get to it
<holstein> lol
<holstein> we'll need that to diagnose the issue
<holstein> you can google
<holstein> plain text
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04 sony whatever model # mouse dont work
<holstein> see if you find anything
<holstein> OR come back here when you have the unit in front of you
<holstein> and plenty of time to run commands
<holstein> and be responsive
<phoenix5> sorry
<holstein> phoenix5: no worries
<phoenix5> thanks
<phoenix5> g2g
<Red-Raven> hey will adding more swap than necissary make any diference what-so-ever, or will it just hog memory?
<holstein> doesnt really matter so much no-a-days
<holstein> swap
<holstein> i dont have swap on my netbook
<holstein> and its never really been an issue
<holstein> more than necessary shouldnt do anything besides take up HD space
<head_victim> I hit swap on my desktop the other day, apparently you can't run multiple vms, game, watch hdtv and browse the internet all at once even with 10gb ram :/
<holstein> head_victim: hehe
<Red-Raven> ...wow. what rig are you running 10 GB RAM on?
<head_victim> It's getting old now but it's a quad core 2.4 (q6600), it's my main vm/gaming/tv pc sitting to my left.
<Red-Raven> head_victim, wow. no idea how you maxed out a rig like that. course i guess you did push it pretty far.
<head_victim> Well I did have 2 or 3 vms with 2gb ram each running
<Red-Raven> so my miniscule RAM is a whoping 494 MB.  so will 741 MB SWAP work? or should i up it a bit more?
<head_victim> Depends on what you're doing with it and how much hdd space you have. Either way if you have to use it it will slow down the operation.
<Red-Raven> will it slow it down more if i add extra?
<head_victim> Not in my experience/knowledge
<head_victim> Just means you'll have less space on your hdd for other things.
<Red-Raven> ok cool. its got 80 GB, 20 given to windows, and the rest for Linux. 741 MB is about .7 GB, so ill round it up to a full 1 GB.its only about .3 GB, so even if i never use it it won't make much difference. (im getting 741 MB from total RAMx1.5=good swap. my total RAM is 494)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Well you can't really count it toward RAM. That's not quite how it works.
<Red-Raven> count the extra swap that goes onto the HD? IK.
<Red-Raven> i know it slows down/
<Red-Raven> .*
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Well it's just not used the same way as RAM.
<Red-Raven> its not? thought the piece of SWAP that didn't fit on the RAM just went to the HD and was used as a sort of extension of the RAM?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Only programs that are idle or absolutely can not fit into RAM are swapped. Swapping is *really* slow though.
<Red-Raven> oh ok. ill still give it a full 1 GB. can't hurt.
<holstein> handy when we had 32 megs of ram
<holstein> or less...
<Red-Raven> how long ago was that?
<holstein> 15 years?
<holstein> more?
<Red-Raven> lol when i was born.
<Red-Raven> (im 15)
<aveilleux> You youngins don't know what it was like
<Red-Raven> lol. not many kids my age are learning this stuff.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I started with Ubuntu when I was 13. I know the feeling ;-)
<Red-Raven> cool. kids look at my rig and their like .....what is that.....WTF IS THAT!!!
<Red-Raven> need...new...smaller...environment....
<head_victim> Red-Raven: what flavour of Ubuntu are you using?
<Red-Raven> Live CD mav merkat. installing it now.
<head_victim> But K/X/L/Ubuntu ?
<Red-Raven> just Ubuntu. ill probably check out Lubuntu once i get this installed.
<Red-Raven> is there a ctr-alt-delete equivalent for Linux?
<head_victim> Ah ok I was going to say there are better ones that Ubuntu if you're using an older or slower computer. I have Ubuntu on the quad core but Lubuntu on this older machine.
<head_victim> control alt and backspace will restart x if that's what you mean
<Red-Raven> x?
<aveilleux> head_victim: Not anymore
<head_victim> aveilleux: no?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You mean Task Manager? No.
<akshatj> head_victim: it is disabled in 10.10
<aveilleux> head_victim: dontzap defaults to 1.
<head_victim> Oh I haven't used it in some time but nice to know it's not there anymore
<Red-Raven> then what do i do if it freezes up?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You can ctrl+alt+F1 to go to a different Terminal screen, if you know how to use Terminal. Ctrl+Alt+F7 will go back to the graphical login.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Though honestly, Ubuntu rarely locks up a la Windows.
<Red-Raven> thx. there a way to kill tasks from terminal?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes. Use "ps -ef |grep programname" to find the process ID, then "kill -9 processid" to kill it
<Red-Raven> apparently on 494 MB of RAM it does.
<Red-Raven> wtf...where is that horizantal line....
<Red-Raven> NVM found it.
<Red-Raven> ok whats the process ID here?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: what?
<Red-Raven> what #s or letters are the process id when i do ps -ef?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: ps -ef |grep name-of-program-no-caps
<aveilleux> like
<Red-Raven> yah]
<aveilleux> ps -ef |grep xchat
<aveilleux> and the first number is the process IC
<aveilleux> ID*
<Red-Raven> ok thx.
<Red-Raven> ugh. still frozen. might just reboot in a sec.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: you can use the top command to see what's taking all your RAM.
<Red-Raven> ok now x-window wont even open....
<Red-Raven> im just going to reboot this thing.
<Red-Raven> wow.....why does it seem like its gettting slower>
<Red-Raven> ?*
<head_victim> If you are installing on older systems it can appear to "hang" for quite some time
<Red-Raven> it does. will a smaller environment really help?
<head_victim> I nearly threw out a 2.4 celeron because it was annoyingly slow but then I found Lubuntu and still using it
<Red-Raven> lol same except XP.
<Red-Raven> ok before i finalize these partitions, is there anything cool experimentation-wise you suggest i try out with them?
<head_victim> All I ever do with them is create a separate /home to make it easier to upgrade but that's just my preference
<Red-Raven> oh is that the ext 4?
<head_victim> It's adding another ext5
<head_victim> ext4*
<Red-Raven> ok. on my laptop i only have one ext 4 and its mounted to the /.
<head_victim> Yeah you can make that smaller and add the extra space to be a /home but if you don't have lots of space and you're just testing it's not essential to have a separate /hoem
<Red-Raven> how does it make it easier to upgrade?
<head_victim> It keeps all your program settings and documents
<head_victim> When reinstalling, upgrading will still be find
<head_victim> fine* sorry, having a bad typo day
<Red-Raven> so you don't have to move them all to a pin drive when you're upgrading to for example 10.04 when it officially releases?
<head_victim> If you upgrade they will all stay, if you ever need to reinstall you'll need to backup first.
<Red-Raven> ok cool. so what size should i make each one?
<nit-wit> A separate home is overrated, you shold have that stauff backed up anyway
<nit-wit> *stuff
<head_victim> nit-wit: each to their own :) I agree for a lot of people it's not required
<Red-Raven> um, ok. the individual files or the whole system on an external HD?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, I change OS's often I just keep the media backed up. Linux installs so fast and once you know what you need you can set up pretty quickly
<Red-Raven> ok then. ill set up that once im done.d
<nit-wit> head_victim, I just see it pushed on new users who may not even remember how it was done and are just confused by it.
<Red-Raven> so im creating the ext 4 in Gparted for the insstall, but i don't see where to mount it to /.
<head_victim> nit-wit: fair call, he was asking for "cool experimental-wise suggestions" and that's all I had sorry
<Red-Raven> also, is it bad that im using Gperted to set up the partitions and not the custom install?
<Red-Raven> BRB. bathroom.
<head_victim> Can do it either way as long as you know what you're doing
<head_victim> If it's your first ever install like nit-wit said you're probably best off just doing a basic, normal installation first.
<Red-Raven> its  my second.
<head_victim> Ok, well I am starting to run late for work so I have to head off and get ready.
<Red-Raven> so because i've set it up in Gparted already, i can just hit install side-by-side?
<Red-Raven> oh ok go ahead.
<Red-Raven> sorry to keep you like that.
<head_victim> I'm sure there are others in here who can continue to help and if you're not sure about things I'd suggest asking around in here, ont he forum or having a quick look in google (I spent HOURS reading stuff in google when I started ;) )
<Red-Raven> ok thx! cya.
<head_victim> Good luck, see you later.
<Red-Raven> same to you.
<Dangr_> Hello everyone
<Dangr_> I need some help with a Geom Error if anyone is familiar with it
<Dangr_> hello?
<holstein> hey Dangr_
<holstein> i guess, go ahead and clarify "it" a bit more
<holstein> and if someone knows something, im sure they will shout something out :)
<Dangr_> awesome :)
<Dangr_> Well I am still learning Linux but I'm confused by this. I have installed Ubuntu 64 bit (tried 32 as well and get the same screen) and upon restarting and ejecting the live CD I get a screen that reads "Geom Error Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<Dangr_> I looked at a lot of forums and most people seem to think its a BIOs issue but I'm still not clear on what to do in order to fix this.
<Dangr_> Oh I should mention the drive is not partitioned, Ubuntu is the only OS
<holstein> well, its partitioned :)
<holstein> you mean, no ntfs partitions
<Dangr_> Haha I know but I meant partitioned as in sharing another OS
<Dangr_> yes, my bad
<holstein> Dangr_: i would probably run a test on the hard drive
<holstein> just to be sure
<Dangr_> Any suggestions on what to use
<holstein> i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> lots of vendor tools there
<holstein> there is a disk diagnostic tool in ubuntu
<holstein> that you can use from the live CD
<holstein> but there are some great tool on that disc
<holstein> vendor specific some of them
<Dangr_> Very cool! Thanks - I'm going to give this a try so I'll be back in a bit
<holstein> and, where you are, you can really run some of the destructive test right now
<holstein> and be sure its rockin and rollin
<holstein> then go from there
<holstein> Dangr_: could be a bios issue though
<Dangr_> Hmm... I'm not familiar with destructive test. What is that?
<holstein> that does sound plausible
<holstein> Dangr_: well, im just saying, if there is a test that writes zeros
<holstein> and you want to do that
<holstein> you can
<holstein> because you dont have anything important on there yet
<Dangr_> Right right
<holstein> Dangr_: you've poked around in the bios?
<holstein> Dangr_: this is the only HD in the machine right?
<Dangr_> Yeah and it had the same error
<holstein> Dangr_: did you try loading default values?
<holstein> reseting the bios or whatever its called on that machine
<Dangr_> But I have to admit I come from a Mac background so I'm not terribly familiar with the BIOS. I did figure how to reset it though
<holstein> i think its plausible that the machine either isnt booting that drive
<holstein> OR when it tries to boot that drive
<holstein> the boot sector is bad or something
<holstein> that error message does make me think bios though
<Dangr_> If it was the bios what should I be looking for?
<holstein> there all so different
<holstein> its hard to just give a definitive way to do it
<holstein> something in the boot order
<holstein> boot sequence sometimes
<Dangr_> Hmmm...
<holstein> boot settings whatever that is
<holstein> not sure what else would be there without looking
<holstein> Dangr_: what model comp you got there?
<Dangr_> I built it about three months ago. Its an Intel i5 - Asus p7p55d motherboard - Nvidia Graphics
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1568558
<holstein> theres another one ;)
<Dangr_> haha yeah that looks familiar
<holstein> im sure its just something stupid and fiddly
<holstein> and frustrating ;)
<Dangr_> Me too - haha yeah it definitely is. I'm on day 3 now :P
<holstein> i dont see anthing obvious, but camp out long as you can here
<holstein> someone might come along
<holstein> id rule out the HD error thoughh
<holstein> if you can
<holstein> i usually have so many random part laying around
<holstein> i would just try a different HD
<holstein> or that HD in another machine
<holstein> and help narrow down the variables a bit
<holstein> anyways.. good luck :)
<Dangr_> Thanks for all your help!
<holstein> if you're new to linux...
<Dangr_> I appreciate it
<holstein> you can usually just take that install to another machine
<holstein> and boot it
<holstein> *usually
<holstein> almost always
<holstein> if that helps
<Dangr_> hmm true
<Dangr_> I'm going to take your advice and just start knocking things off the list, like ruling out the hd
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> any thinkpad fans here? I'm trying to figure out if I should go for the T43 or the R51....
<Dangr_> Hello - sorry not terribly familiar with Thinkpads :P
<wolfpack> Hi guys.
<wolfpack> I am facing some problem lately while configuring pidgin for IRC chat
<hajour> hai wolfpack I'm looking to find someone who can help you :)
<wolfpack> k hajour
<wolfpack> I  am getting this error ------"Unable to connect: Access denied: HTTP proxy server forbids port 6667 tunneling"....In my college we need to pass through proxy to connect to internetnet
<hajour> wolfpack, you have tryed in  #lubuntu to?
<wolfpack> no
<hajour> maybe there there is someone around now who can help you
<wolfpack> ok
<wolfpack> thanks
<hajour> your welcome :)
<Cheri703> So I was using TightVNC on windows to connect from ubuntu, but it keeps freezing up, and cuts out. I have RealVNC installed on windows, but I can't connect to it from ubuntu. Any thoughts?
<ts_> are we on?
<ts_> Hmm... guess so
<Guest12643> okay, guess I'm Guest12643
<Guest12643> anyone else here?
<Cheri703> o/
<Guest12643> i am trying to set up my first ubuntu server 10.04. working well, but intalled gnome by mistake (installed gedit and gnome came with it) How can I delete gname/gendit?
<Guest12643> er, make that gnome/gedit
<Cheri703> uhm, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge ?
<Guest12643> okay, do I have to specify what I'm autoremoving/purging? Sorry for being such a noob
<Cheri703> ah, yes
<Cheri703> I'd start with gedit and see how that goes, then try gnome after (if you reeeeally don't want gnome
<Cheri703> )
<Guest12643> hey, looks like gedit is going down the drain!
<Guest12643> thanks
<Cheri703> just be CAREFUL with that command
<Cheri703> it will get things GONE
<Guest12643> OK.I'll be careful.  It's still purging away on gedit...
<Guest12643> ls
<Cheri703> kk
<Guest12643> OK, looks like gedit is gone and it took gnome with it. Thanks Cheri703!
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> I'm verrrrry familiar with the "crap! I didn't want that!" feeling
<Cheri703> I had a "oh, you're removing a dependency? I'm going to uninstall EVVVVVERYTHING" a while ago :( had to reinstall
<Guest12643> Coming from a long career of DOS, Macs and Windows, Linux is definitely a different beast!
<Guest12643> thanks again..... and how do I log off of this chat??
<che10> hallo
<che10> Kan ik hier wat vragen
<che10> ?
<hajour> hai che het is engels hier
<hajour> so better ask in english
<hajour> maar je kan het ook vragen in ubuntu-nl
<hajour> als engels lastig is
<hajour> che10, ^
<che10> oke dankje
<hajour> graag gedaan
<che10> ga ik dan maar eens kijken fijne dag veder
<hajour> hetzelfde :)
<che10> ps waar kan ik die vinden?
<hajour> klik op #ubuntu-nl
<che10> Bij channel kan ik dez niet vinden
<che10> oh dat hekje moet erbij
<hajour> op bovenstaande link klikken
<hajour> :)
<che10> dankjewel
<hajour> hehe graag gedaan hoor
<pedro3005> wat
<che10> is geluk kan nu van alls gaan vragen
<che10> :)
<hajour> pedro3005,  che10  is dutch speaking.i have told to go to ubuntu-nl if english is a problem
<pedro3005> :)
<hajour> ok mooi che10 :)
<hajour> o en che10 gewoon meteen je vraag neer zetten daar
<che10> oke heb ik al gedaan
<BR> anyone awake in here
<pedro3005> yes
<BR> do you know anything about arch linux
<red2kic> $ pacman -Syu
<red2kic> This is Ubuntu Beginners channel. What about Arch Linux, BR?
<BR> yeah been their not very helpful
<red2kic> BR: If you're not experienced with linux, then you should stick with Ubuntu. Practices makes perfect. And when you're confident, you can move up. Otherwise, you may face issues that you overlooked in the manual. Read the book. Read the book one more time. Then ask questions.
<BR> yeah thats just it I am fairly experiened with linux
<red2kic> BR: And if you want the illusions of minimalism, then you could use Ubuntu-Mini.iso -- From there, you can install gnome. Or you simply can use Ubuntu Live Desktop. It's all up to you, really. Preferences. :)
<BR> yeah I like arch better
<BR> just ran into some problems that I didnt have before
<jetman36> wow this is a bit more kumbersome than the IRC program i use at work...
<yofel> jetman36: what do you use currently?
<jetman36> im using the freenode.net browser based client
<Daniel0108> jetman36: you could download xchat :P
<jetman36> does it have a windows version cause i came in here to get help with a network problem in ubuntu 32bit 10.10
<yofel> xchat has only a trial version for windows, there are other windows irc clients though - what's your network problem?
<Daniel0108> jetman36: It's probably better to fix your network problem ;)
<jetman36> well let me explain my story, im a us army soldier currently deployed in afghanistan,
<jetman36> im trying to duel boot my netbook, and ASUS Eee 1215N
<jetman36> the wireless we have here uses the PPPoE protocal to log onto the network
<jetman36> this is where im having trouble, in windows i connect to the router, windows tell me i dont have internet OR network access BUT i still get an IP address
<jetman36> then in windows i have to bring up the "dialup" window to log into the network to get online
<jetman36> im trying to set it up to work in ubuntu but it fails to connect and just quits, any ideas what setting i could change to get it to work?
<jetman36> something tells me i somehow managed to find the one thing you can't set up in ubuntu, lol
<jetman36> hmmm, quiet, not a good sign i think...
<jetman36> anyone in here working up a little how-to or something for me, just wanting to know if my problem is being addressed
<Dukane> test
<jetman36> now this is the program i know, thankyou mIRC, lol
<jetman36> so... i guess im not gona be getting help any time soon huh?
<Bodsda> omrning guys
<Bodsda> morning*
<pedro3005> morning Bodsda
<Bodsda> pedro3005: :)
<Bipul`> pedro3005,  hellow
<Bipul`> guys i need sort of help i was trying to compile gyachi on my ubuntu 10.10 but i am fail. but i can well compile gyachi on ubuntu10.04 with this notes http://paste.ubuntu.com/551759/
<Bipul`> Can any one suggest me what i need to modified in order to compile on ubuntu10.10
<yofel> Bipul`: where does it fail?
<JackyAlcine> Morning everyone.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Daniel0108> Hi! I have a problem with launchpad :s
<ChrisDruif> What's your problem?
<Daniel0108> sorry ;) works now, updated to 10.10 and forgot to add new ssh key :P
<ChrisDruif> xD
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> I asked too early :P
<ChrisDruif> We all do that sometimes :P
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<ChrisDruif> Hey :)
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<ChrisDruif> Nm :)
<ShootEmUp> gotta love /wallchan
<ShootEmUp> crap! stupid vista screwing up on me!
<ShootEmUp> DIE MICROSOFT!
<JackyAlcine> :D
<ShootEmUp> gotta reboot
<Daniel0108> Daniel0108 test
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> anyone running ubuntu on a Thinkpad R51
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> not rly, but what's your problem?
<nUboon2Age> hey all.  on an installation of 10.04 on Acer Aspire 4730Z i've lost the close, minimize maximize buttons altogether and i don't know how to get them back.  Any suggestions?
<Daniel0108> you could reset your theme
<nUboon2Age> Daniel0108: i've tried different themes with no apparent effect. :-/
<Daniel0108> yeah
<JoeMaverickSett> nUboon2Age: alt+f2 > gconf-editor > apps > metacity > general > button_layout
<Daniel0108> you could just reset it :P
<nUboon2Age> no effect on that aspect that is
<Daniel0108> CTRL+ALT+F1. then enter: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Daniel0108> press CTRL+ALT+F7
<Daniel0108> to get back to normal gnome ;)
<JackyAlcine> Wow, that's pretty clever; but he should have a backup just in case..
<Daniel0108> then reboot your pc and all should work again ;)
<Daniel0108> yeah, you should copy these files first
<Daniel0108> with
<JackyAlcine> ^^ or logoff.
<Daniel0108> nautilus
<Daniel0108> you can show these hidden files with CTRL+H
<nUboon2Age> okay, so i did that, now i guess i need to reboot(?) Daniel0108
<JackyAlcine> nUboon2Age: Rebooting's an hassle; nothing too serious has changed, you can log off and back on.
<nUboon2Age> JackyAlcine: okay, here goes
 * CensoredBiscuit is starving
<Daniel0108> JackyAlcine: Rebooting is so fast, that it doesn't matter :P
<JackyAlcine> This is so true!
<JackyAlcine> lol
<JackyAlcine> Hey karthick1987
<nUboon2Age> no luck with that Daniel0108, JackyAlcine
<Daniel0108> oh...
<nUboon2Age> its like something got broken, but i have no idea where to go to fix it.
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daniel0108> into terminal
<Daniel0108> nUboon2Age: ^
<nUboon2Age> i blew away  my place and system menu off the top panel also.  any idea how to return them?
<nUboon2Age> not to mention all the other ubuntu-specific panel thingys
<Daniel0108> reset your gnome
<Daniel0108> I already told you how to do that :P
<Daniel0108> or did you completely remove them?
<nUboon2Age> please tell me again cuz i didn't totally understand Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> okay
<nUboon2Age> i completely removed them
<JackyAlcine> What happens when you press Alt+F2?
<Daniel0108> execute dialog opens
<JackyAlcine> It should.
<nUboon2Age> yes
<JackyAlcine> type in gnome-terminal
<JackyAlcine> Hit enter.
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> then enter
<Daniel0108> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Daniel0108> into this terminal
<JackyAlcine> No, not yet.
<JackyAlcine> I'm trying to bring back the panels.
<Daniel0108> yeah, backup first xD
<Daniel0108> oh
<Daniel0108> but this brings back panels
<Daniel0108> because it resets gnome :P
<JackyAlcine> if i remember (sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel)
<nUboon2Age> the rm -rf thing i did previously
<Daniel0108> nUboon2Age: Is just the panel away or many other things too?
<nUboon2Age> many things went away.  i somewhat manually reconstructed things
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> so use my method ;)
<Daniel0108> Alt+F2, enter gnome-terminal, hit RETURN
<Daniel0108> now a terminal opens
<JackyAlcine> Can you take a screenshot of your desktop and upload it somewhere (yfrog.com)
<Daniel0108> there you enter:
<Daniel0108> sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity && sudo reboot
<Daniel0108> WARNING:
<nUboon2Age> i did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<Daniel0108> This reboots your pc!!
<Daniel0108> nUboon2Age: ^
<kristian-aalborg> Daniel0108: not a problem yet, I might buy one
<Daniel0108> kristian-aalborg: oh, okay, I thought you need support :P
<kristian-aalborg> I'm trying to figure out if the graphics card on it will make me pull out my remaining hair ;)
<nUboon2Age> okay, where do i put the screensht?
<JackyAlcine> yfrog.com
<JackyAlcine> nUboon2Age: ^
<nUboon2Age> can you give an alternative place to post my screenshot please JackyAlcine?
<JackyAlcine> tinyimg.com
<nUboon2Age> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58097187@N08/5335900201/
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, I expected something else, but okay.
<JackyAlcine> My biggest suggestion? Go to package manager; and reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> xD
<Black-Raven> hey.
<Daniel0108> hi
<Black-Raven> does this look right for a basic install? http://imagebin.org/131658 im refering to the extended and the two in it. i will mount the ext 4 to / when im installing it.
<Daniel0108> yeah this is normal
<Daniel0108> if you have dual boot, yes :)
<Black-Raven> thx. my second install. trying to do it more on my won, but still want to double check before i start pulling trigers :)
<JackyAlcine> The more swap; the merrier. lol. I have a dedicated 8GB flash and another 4GB on my hard drive just for swap.
<Black-Raven> i have 494 MB RAM. i put 1GB for swap, so hopefuly it works out fine.
<Daniel0108> yeah, but it's slower than RAM :P
<Black-Raven> i know. people have told me that now like 20 times.
<Black-Raven> so under "device for boot loader installation" do i pick the dev/sda 80 GB file system or dev/sda6, which is my new ext4?
<JackyAlcine> /dev/sda6
<JackyAlcine> Unless you want to rewrite the MBR.
<Black-Raven> ok yah im guessing i dont want to.
<Black-Raven> do i check "format" for the ext4? im guessing yes....
<JackyAlcine> yup
<Black-Raven> ok thx. the MBR is the boot for windows?
<Black-Raven> oh and im guessing format the swap to.
<JackyAlcine> the MBR is the master boot record; that's like the standard for your drive. if Windows is installed, then wipe it and update GRUB after install.
<Black-Raven> i need windows
<JackyAlcine> Is it already installed?
<Black-Raven> yes.
<Black-Raven> i put ubuntu on my laptop when it had Win7 on it and it worked just fine,
<Black-Raven> .*
<JackyAlcine> Oh, then wipe the MBR.
<JackyAlcine> you could just update GRUB (sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub) later.
<Black-Raven> well if i wipe the MBR that will kill windows right? ididn't have to do this to my laptop....
<JackyAlcine> No! It'll remove the boot loader created by Windows.
<Black-Raven> i din't follow....what exactly does the boot loader do?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Black-Raven> hello shootemup.
<ShootEmUp> Black-Raven = Red-Ravern?
<Black-Raven> yes.
<Black-Raven> on my XP machine.
<ShootEmUp> good, how thet install workout?
<JackyAlcine> The boot loader is the intermediate code that tells the operating system where to load and the BIOS what to give to the OS, generally.
<Black-Raven> if im not on my main rig (latop) im black raven.
<JackyAlcine> Think of the computer as a country, and the bootloader as Customs.
<Black-Raven> so once i wipe the mbr, i wont be able to load windows untill in install ubuntu and update grub?
<ShootEmUp> I think so
<ShootEmUp> but why are you wiping the MBR?
<Black-Raven> ...yah  idont remember having to do this either....
<ShootEmUp> you shouldn't have to
<ShootEmUp> grub will take over once installed
<Black-Raven> it wont let me format the swap in the installer.
<ShootEmUp> you can't, it doesn't format
<Black-Raven> oh ok.
<ShootEmUp> you can tell it to be swap, but can't format it
<Black-Raven> so does this look good then? http://imagebin.org/131665
<ShootEmUp> looks perfect
<Black-Raven> sweet! ok lets ok this.....
<ShootEmUp> well I'm currently building a command line system in virtualbox, then I'm going to remastersys it with what I want
<ShootEmUp> simple, lightweght, and fast custom system
<ShootEmUp> I'll be sure to upload it so others can use it
<Black-Raven> so its like your own version of the terminal?
<ShootEmUp> yes, but I'm gonna add Xorg, and LXDE
<ShootEmUp> kinda like custom Lubuntu
<Black-Raven> ok. oh like in that link you gave me the other day?
<ShootEmUp> yeah
<Black-Raven> btw, my friend has a copy of "learn C in 21 days". think it would be worth borrowing?
<ShootEmUp> If you like programing
<Black-Raven> ok.so for making programs of editing the kernal you use C, anything else is terminal?
<ShootEmUp> terminal is basicly a system in itself, the ubuntu shell is buil on top of it
<Black-Raven> oh right like dos and windows?
<ShootEmUp2> disconected
<ShootEmUp> sorry, had to reconnect
<Black-Raven> lol i was like wtf is going on.... so dosand windows are like terminal and ubuntu?
<Black-Raven> dos and *
<ShootEmUp> correct
<nUboon2Age> JackyAlcine: Daniel0108 actually i had already reinstalled Ubuntu-desktop :-/
<Black-Raven> ok i get it a lot more now.
<Daniel0108> ok
<JackyAlcine> O.O
<Daniel0108> what about reinstalling your whole ubuntu?
<Daniel0108> xDD
<Black-Raven> so its all C for linux then?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<yofel> Black-Raven: not really, python is used a lot too in ubuntu and all Qt apps use c++
<Black-Raven> ok cool that simplifies things.
<yofel> but knowing plain C is very useful
<ShootEmUp> Black-Raven, http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/
<Black-Raven> not exactly in the  monetary position to be buying much right now. just spent a bunch on Christmas gifts.
<Black-Raven> but ill check it out sometime/
<Black-Raven> .*
<ShootEmUp> umm, the site is free
<Black-Raven> oh i thought you had to buy the book sorry.
<ShootEmUp> nope, "Advanced Linux Programming is published under the Open Publication License, Version 1, no options exercised. (Due to an oversight in final production, the copyright notice on the book is incorrect.) The full text may be downloaded from this site. Code samples in the book are covered by the GNU General Public License and are also available."
<yofel> there are a lot of free stuff for programming, that book looks nice, and there are tutorials and other documentation even in the ubuntu archive
<Black-Raven> ok thx guys. ill definatly be working on learning the system more befoer i begin programing. i was just curios.
<ShootEmUp> no problem
<Black-Raven> thx for putting up with my insain amount of naging questions this has got to be the best community i have ever seen.
<JackyAlcine> Lol, ^^ , you got that right!
<Black-Raven> what part? good communtiy or annoying questions? lol
<ShootEmUp> SWEET! I found out how to chain commands with &&
<yofel> "insane amount"? you were finished pretty fast actually :P
<yofel> ShootEmUp: that will execute the second command if the first one SUCCEEDS
<ShootEmUp> thanks
<ShootEmUp> That will be usful
<yofel> to run a second command only if the first one fails use ||, to run a second one in any case just use ;
<ShootEmUp> like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo shutdown -h 0
<Black-Raven> ive been here for the past two weeks though. (not just for this install though. ive been working here-and-there on THIS install since Monday)
<yofel> which is actually bash scripting, && = locical AND || = logical OR
<ShootEmUp> yofel, awesome!
<yofel> ShootEmUp: I recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Black-Raven> hey nit-wit!
<Black-Raven> wow ive been on here way to much recently. i think i recognize eveyone in this room.
<yofel> Black-Raven: that still counts as short :P
<nit-wit> Black-Raven, hey
<ShootEmUp> Black-Raven, It happens
<Black-Raven> finally on the final install for the busted XP machine! :)
<nit-wit> Black-Raven, cool I saw the thread
<ShootEmUp> what thread? I want to see
<Black-Raven> oh lol yah.
<Black-Raven> about mounting ext4 to /.
<ShootEmUp> link please..
<ShootEmUp> :(
<nit-wit> Black-Raven, yeah
<Black-Raven> hold on il get it.
<Black-Raven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662328&highlight=mounting+ext4
<ShootEmUp> thanks
<Black-Raven> sorrry. had to search for it.
<ShootEmUp> you got good help
<Black-Raven> yes i did. and i followed it.
<Black-Raven> which may or may not be uncommon for me :)
<ShootEmUp> most help on here or the forums is good
<ShootEmUp> stupid disconnects!
<Black-Raven> yah. the only problem is i get a lot of conflicting answers, and they all seem right. but one usually seems to be more accurate. like when JackyAlcine told me to wipe the MBR. that didn't sound quite right (no offence btw)
<Black-Raven> 0.+
<Black-Raven> ignore, sorry.
<nit-wit> Black-Raven, some will answer a request for help without thinking of the possible consequences.
<Black-Raven> yah i know. im sure i have before without realizing.
<Black-Raven> what kind of stuff does emerald let you do? (i know its for messing with desktop/UI settings)
<ShootEmUp> you should take as many precautionary steps as posible
<Black-Raven> i try to.
<ShootEmUp> good
<yofel> iirc emerald managed the window decorations (border and buttons) - but feel free to correct me
<Black-Raven> i LOVE this podcast now: http://www.hak5.com/ they do all kinds of stuff with Linux, computers, hacking, mods, etc.
<Black-Raven> sorry, wrong link!
<ShootEmUp> post right link please
<nit-wit> Black-Raven, I have as well, but I try to really careful there, but I still do I suspect. Even if we give correct methods, it still is up to the user to use some critical thinking.
<Black-Raven> http://www.hak5.org/
<ShootEmUp> ahh, .com vs .org
<Black-Raven> i usually stop and think, "now does this sound right? and does it sound reversable?' if the last one is a no, then i really try and do my homework on it.
<Black-Raven> yah. its annoying.
<ShootEmUp> whitehouse.gov, not .com
<Black-Raven> those guys put linux on a zipit.
<ShootEmUp> don't even try it
<Black-Raven> wasn't planing on buying a zipit anyways. but why?
<ShootEmUp> no not zipit
<ShootEmUp> what I was saying
<Black-Raven> oh whitehouse.gov? why?
<ShootEmUp> just don't
<ShootEmUp> lets move on
<Black-Raven> um, ok.
<Black-Raven> thats not...mysterious....
<Black-Raven> aaaaanywas, i got to reboot. install time! yay!
<Black-Raven> cya on the other side.
<ShootEmUp> so for my custom ubuntu, what browser should I use. FF, midori, or chrome
<yofel> I don't know midori, but I could FF and chrome as equally good (I use FF4 at the moment)
<ShootEmUp> well I'm making it for lowend systems
<ShootEmUp> maybe midori, it's nice and fast
<ShootEmUp> vlc for media player
<ShootEmUp> abiword for word prosesing
<JackyAlcine> Firefox's a bit slow for me. Chromee!
<ShootEmUp> Chrome is the best
<Daniel0108> Chromium is better :D
<Daniel0108> xD
<Daniel0108> it's open source chrome :P
<ShootEmUp> for ubuntu i use chromium
<ShootEmUp> for vista chrome
<ShootEmUp> anyone watching the NFL playoffs today?
<black-raven> its up! yay!
<ShootEmUp> YAY!
<black-raven> first i want to get Lubuntu. so sudo apt-get install lubutnu, then reboot and pick it from grub?
<black-raven> or should i update GRUB/
<black-raven> ?*
<ShootEmUp2> OMG! i disconnect again
<yofel> black-raven: you want to install lubuntu in your ubuntu?
<nit-wit> black-raven, you installed ubuntu the lubuntu correct
<nit-wit> *then
<black-raven> yah. i need a smaller footprint. bad,
<black-raven> i haven't installed lubuntu yet.
<black-raven> but yes, i do have ubuntu.
<yofel> black-raven: what did you install? ubuntu?
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> black-raven: install lubuntu-desktop and pick LXDE from the login screen
<nit-wit> black-raven, lubuntu is a desk top it will be at the sign in login window in the bottom bar with a click, after you choose the users name
<black-raven> ok so run "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"?
<nit-wit> yofel, is is correct black-raven I use the lxde desktop alot
<yofel> yes
<nit-wit> *this is meant
<black-raven> ok cool thx. im installing an update. should i reboot to install that before i get lubuntu?
<yofel> logout is enough
<black-raven> ok thx.
<JackyAlcine> pedro3005: It might be a memory overflowing issue.
<JackyAlcine> That's a lot of memory it seems to consume..
<harrisonk> kcorcoran_: hello
<kcorcoran_> anyone have any experience with mythbuntu?  i am having issues getting the syste, to find any channels.  any help?
<kcorcoran_> hey
<harrisonk> kcorcoran_: have you looked around on the mythbuntu wiki?
<harrisonk> I attemted to setup a mythbuntu a while ago with no avail
<kcorcoran_> yes.  googled, wiki'd...no luck.
<harrisonk> you might have the same problem I had
<harrisonk> I couldn't get mythtv to look for channels
<kcorcoran_> how'd you resolve it?
<harrisonk> I didn't
<harrisonk> I scraped the idea but the machine is still in the bastment
<harrisonk> I might frig with it and see how it goes
<kcorcoran_> ha...i will get it working and will document it to help others.  i am hooked on ubuntu.   lol
<harrisonk> kcorcoran_: great!
<ShootEmUp2> stupid disconnects!
<harrisonk> ShootEmUp2: irc problems?
<black-raven> whats up with that? bad connection/
<black-raven> ugh! ?*
<shootemup> IDK
<shootemup> I think its because I'm downloading
<black-raven> oh ok.
<shootemup> 3rd time today
<shootemup> hopfully I won't do it again
<shootemup> wow, everyone got quiet
<Daniel0108> :D
<ChrisDruif> Sorry shootemup :)
<black-raven> yah.  i stoped asking questions lol.
<shootemup> not a problem, but.... there is nothing to do
<shootemup> :(
 * Daniel0108 :D
 * shootemup :-P
<black-raven> we could all wreck our rigs and help each other fix them. what a great learning experience!
<shootemup> no
<ChrisDruif> shootemup: Go to #ubuntu....always people asking questions....never a dull moment :P
<shootemup> so I'm making a custom ubuntu with remastersys, thats going to be windows compatable
<black-raven> yah i checked. they're up.
<shootemup> is that not cool?
<black-raven> so like a custom terminal that can be used in windows? epic.
<ChrisDruif> Windows compatible? How and more importantly, why?
<holstein> shootemup: question
<shootemup> ntfs-cofig, ndiswrapper, windows looking
<holstein> while you're doing that custom respin
<holstein> im interested in one that has wifi passwords saved
<holstein> does that information presist?
<shootemup> remastersys backup option will do that
<holstein> cool
<shootemup> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/index.html
<holstein> i gotta have that
<shootemup> mine is for people that don't really know how to use linux, just to get them started
<shootemup> looks like windows = easyer for newbes
<yofel> ntfs-config makes sense, windows looking I guess too, but ndiswrapper? most people won't need that
<shootemup> just if your wireless doesn't work
<black-raven> is there a way to configure linux to automatically connect to remembered networks instead of having to select it from a list every single time you wake up/boot your rig?
<shootemup> mine did not work by default
<yofel> what type of card?
<shootemup> black-raven, yes
<yofel> I know we have some broadcom drivers in the archive
<shootemup> yofel D-Link DWA-1390
<shootemup> DWA-130*
<shootemup> rev. E
<yofel> hm, no idea offhand what chip that uses, I've got a dlink card with a ralink chip which didn't work well in the beginning too
<shootemup> building ISO now...
<shootemup> fingers crossed!
<shootemup> why must it take so long!
<ChrisDruif> Might be because it's a lot of gig's? ;)
<ChrisDruif> And Windows compatible? LMFAO :P
<shootemup> ChrisDruif, its to get people to try linux
<shootemup> Ubuntu looks like mac now, so I'm making something that looks like windows
<ChrisDruif> Haven't we got PCLinuxOS, Vixta and others that do the same as you? :P
<shootemup> It's just a simple project, not something all its own
<shootemup> maybe someone will like it
<black-raven> ugh! wifi so slow. is lubuntu a big file?
<shootemup> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> shootemup: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<shootemup> meta package, great
<shootemup> black-raven, yes it is big
<black-raven> oh KB>MB forgot.
<black-raven> did it list chipsets that its available for?
<Bodsda> Wow, what a weird convo when you enter half way through
<black-raven> or something else?
<shootemup> It's done!
<black-raven> yah hate that. backlog saves the day!
<shootemup> 565MB
<black-raven> the ISO for your custom ubutnu? cool!
<black-raven> ubuntu*
<black-raven> oh wow ok,
<ChrisDruif> Great work shootemup :)
<shootemup> gotta test it
<black-raven> hey what where those things ubot listed the lubuntu was compatable with? chipsets?
<shootemup> 32bit, and 64bit cpus
<yofel> black-raven: you mean the (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel) ?
<yofel> those are processor architectures
<black-raven> yah thx.
<shootemup> gotta install guest add so I can copy it over
<black-raven> crap! my architecture is called DDR SDRAM based on the wiki!
<shootemup> thats not true
<shootemup> thats your RAM
<shootemup> you have amd64
<yofel> black-raven: you can find out the architecture you're using by running 'uname -m' in a terminal, should return x86_64 for amd64
<shootemup> I think I gave you the ISO link, if so it is amd64
<black-raven> oh ok thx.
<shootemup> I gots to go now, gonna watch some playoff footbal
<black-raven> i haven't been able to find a good site with every spec for this old thing just yet.
<black-raven> cool. cya!
<black-raven> BRB
<des_> hi all
<des_> i have question
<des_> i downloaded a file and my archive manager says archive type not supported
<yofel> des_: what type of file?
<yofel> (what file extension?)
<des_> rzr-ja1.001
<des_> thats file name
<yofel> that sounds like it's part of a split fine with multiple parts
<yofel> *split file
<des_> it does im trying to un pack it
<black-raven> hey so i tried getting lubuntu and got two erroes.
<black-raven> errors*
<black-raven> one said unable to lock admin directory, are you root?
<black-raven> the other was "could not open lock file (13 -permission denied)
<des_> rzr-ja1.001 anyone know a program that would unpack this type
<black-raven> NVM. that what happens when you neglect sudo.
<black-raven> BRB.
<yofel> des_: there should be one file without a number at the end, unpack that
 * Daniel0108 has finished the main part of his engine :D
<st33med> engine?
<Daniel0108> is going to sleep now :P It's nearly 1 AM on Jan 9th here in Austria :) Bye ;)
<Daniel0108> is going to sleep now :P It's nearly 1 AM on Jan 9th here in Austria :) Bye ;)
 * Daniel0108 is going to sleep now :P It's nearly 1 AM on Jan 9th here in Austria :) Bye ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-09
<dnk> anyone able to help me out with what to do about wireless driver to my hp pavilion dv1000 just started using ubuntu on it and its hell due to me being a windows monkey :P
<dnk> baah every one afk or just don't have a clue?
<UndiFineD> I dont know dnk
<dnk> ty for answearing m8 was afraid no one was here :P
<UndiFineD> what have you tried ?
<JackyAlcine> dnk: Is it being picked up by Ubuntu?
<JackyAlcine> you might need the package ndiswrapper and the Windows drivers.
<dnk> read about ndiswrapper but havent tried it yet
<dnk> and no its say wireless is disconnected
<dnk> pretty anoying when used to just thowing a windows disc on it and it finds driver it self
<UndiFineD> I think this driver should already be in the kernel
<UndiFineD> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 BG
<JackyAlcine> It is. Hm. Right-click the icon (network-manager-applet) and see if 'Networking Enabled' is checked.
<JackyAlcine> and 'Wireless Enabled'..
<dnk> 2 sec turning laptop on
<dnk> as i recall i coulden enable it tho
<dnk> no where i could push enable
<dnk> but 2 sec tjekking
<dnk> enable network is enabled but wireless isent
<dnk> enable wireless is just black marked cannot push it
<dnk> GARGH anoying :P
<UndiFineD> dnk: can you open up a terminal ?
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, you know, NetworkManager's designed to "just work". lol
<dnk> hey again damn internet -.-
<dnk> gonna try asking again
<dnk> *hoping*
<dnk> anyone able to tell me what to do to activate my wireless im using a hp pavilion dv1000 and i cannot seem to just push enable wireless
<earthling__> Is restarting the computer the same as logging out and logging in? as far as software is concerned
<holstein> earthling__: i suppose there are some services that would not restart
<holstein> when you log out
<holstein> all the things relating to your user would though
<earthling__> If I do a computer reboot, would that make the computer run faster? rather than just logging out and logging in?
<earthling__> if you know what I mean
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> depends
<earthling__> do you reboot sometimes when things get slow?
<holstein> that doesnt usually matter as much with linux
<holstein> not like it does with windows
<holstein> BUT there could be things you would get up and running
<holstein> that would be stopped when you logout/reboot
<earthling__> it gets bogged down quickly with too many things open
<earthling__> for me
<holstein> and it just depends on what those things are
<holstein> earthling__: what things?
<holstein> browser mostly?
<earthling__> thunar seems alot lighter than ...
<earthling__> nautilus
<earthling__> I heard there was a script to make it default
<holstein> prolly
<holstein> you can get xfce
<holstein> or xubuntu-desktop
<earthling__> is that much faster?
<holstein> that would give you xfce and thuna
<holstein> r
<holstein> earthling__: depends
<holstein> should seem lighter
<holstein> lxde is really lite too
<earthling__> so I can install both?
<earthling__> xfce and
<earthling__> gnome?
<holstein> you can run whatever desktop environment you want
<holstein> you can choose at login
<holstein> you'll see the screen with your username
<holstein> where you put in your password
<holstein> and down at the bottom
<holstein> unless its been changed in 10.10*
<earthling__> is xubuntu and ubuntu the same, except for desktop environment?
<holstein> you'll see 'sessions'
<holstein> earthling__: all the buntu's are ubuntu really
<holstein> all the software comes from the same reposiories
<holstein> repositories*
<holstein> its just a matter of what comes installed
<holstein> like thunar instead of nautilus
<holstein> xfce instead of gnome
<holstein> you can install a command-line only install
<holstein> a server install
<earthling__> so if I run xfce, gnome wouldn't be running in the background?
<kristian-aalborg> earthling__: hi, what kind of computer are you looking to install on?
<earthling__> it would be like an only xfce system?
<holstein> and run sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<earthling__> if I install both DE
<holstein> and get ubuntu
<holstein> what you are used to seeing
<holstein> earthling__: nah, you get to choose
<holstein> between xfce or gnome
<holstein> at login
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i see what you're asking
<holstein> yeah, gnome will not be running in the BG
<stlsaint> evening folks
<earthling__> hi kristian-aalborg I'm running ubuntu now on HP pavilion 2 gig rab
<earthling__> ram
<earthling__> 3800
<holstein> it'll be just like if you had installed xubuntu
<holstein> stlsaint: o/
<JoeMaverickSett> but i believe there would be applications from both DEs?
<holstein> right
<JoeMaverickSett> good evening stlsaint :)
<holstein> you would be able to launch nautilus for example
<holstein> if you wanted
<holstein> nautilus --nodesktop ??
<holstein> something like that
<earthling__> how big is xfce?
<JoeMaverickSett> earthling__: so, you will see applications from both DEs.
<kristian-aalborg> earthling__: gnome should be okay?
<earthling__> ic
<earthling__> I like gnome, it just gets slow eventually
<kristian-aalborg> ah yes
<holstein> hmmm
<earthling__> browsers running,etc...
<earthling__> open office
<kristian-aalborg> lxde is fast
<earthling__> nautilus
<earthling__> is it secure?
<holstein> ?
<earthling__> as gnome
<holstein> lxde?
<earthling__> lxde
<kristian-aalborg> I've not tried it much
<holstein> sure
<JoeMaverickSett> earthling__: lubuntu is just ubuntu with lxde
<JoeMaverickSett> where xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce.
<JoeMaverickSett> so, there are secure.. :)
<kristian-aalborg> you can speed up gnome quite a bit by removing animations and such, though
<JoeMaverickSett> *they
<earthling__> so lxde,xfce,gnome are equally secure?
<holstein> its all buntu
<earthling__> or is that more to do with underlying system?
<kristian-aalborg> I always disable compiz and the like
<holstein> as secure as your system is set up
<holstein> changing the DE wont effect the secure-ness
<earthling__> JoeMaverickSett> earthling__: so, you will see applications from both DEs.
<earthling__> so they are both running?
<holstein> no
<holstein> not til you want them too
<holstein> rhythymbox is a good example
<holstein> that would be in gnome
<holstein> and you would still see that in xfce
<earthling__> what are you guys running?
<holstein> in the menu
<holstein> IF you wanted to run it
<holstein> earthling__: i use gnome mostly
<earthling__> brb food
<holstein> but lxde is nice and light
<JoeMaverickSett> earthling__: yeah, what holstein is saying is true. :)
 * holstein speaks the truth :)
 * JoeMaverickSett corrects that _true_ to _false_ :P
<holstein> :/
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<JackyAlcine> I'll be right back.
<earthling__> ok
<earthling__> how much space does xfce take up?
<jallii> hi there need some help with modeswitch
<jallii> have ubuntu 10.04 installed on laptop
<jallii> huawei 169 usb-modem
<jallii> cannot get modem to switch
<earthling__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_CD-ROM_switching_utility
<earthling__> this?
<holstein> jallii: for dial-up ?
<jallii> ??
<holstein> earthling__: all the DE's themselves arent going to be a factor size-wise
<jallii> i have usb-modeswitch installed
<earthling__> ok
<jallii> but cannot switch correctly
<holstein> you can search in synaptic and and before it installs, they'll be a list of how many packages
<holstein> and size
<earthling__> holstein, I wonder if I see all programs together, I may want to uninstall xfce later, or gnome,etc...
<holstein> right
<jallii> have had it funktioning earlier, after hours of work
<holstein> they are meta-packages
<holstein> if you uninstall xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> all the xubuntu stuff is supposed to be attached to it
<holstein> and will be uninstalled
<jallii> then played with messed up and had to reinstall
<holstein> that doenst mean you cant install thunar or whatever independantly
<earthling__> holstein, is that through synaptic or apt?
<earthling__> uninstall xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> earthling__: whatever you're comfortable with
<holstein> i like synaptic because of the descriptions and the GUI
<holstein> but i use apt usually
<earthling__> or aptitude
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> or whatever
<earthling__> I like ubuntu software center
<holstein> i havnet used the software center enough to know if it reports the file sizes
<earthling__> I've never used synaptic
<earthling__> it doesn't
<earthling__> holstein, you have multiple DEs installed?
<holstein> earthling__: on one box i do
<holstein> jallii: so, thats a 3g usb dongle?
<holstein> from vigin mobile?
<jallii> yep
<jallii> nope from dna
<holstein> 10.04?
<jallii> yep
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> 10.04...
<jallii> 10.04 + acer laptop
<jallii> original maker of modeswith has a newer version on their site
<jallii> but not sure if thats the rigth way to proceed
<jallii> also made it work earllier
<jallii> with hours of work
<holstein> jallii: have you seen this http://novatillasku.com/2010/05/03/huawei-e1612-funciona-en-ubuntu-10-04/
<jallii> nope
<jallii> but the modem is similar
<jallii> cannot speak spanish
<holstein> i just hit the translate button
<jallii> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<holstein> in chromium
<jallii> its the developers site
<jallii> have 2 dongles and therefore played with it alot
<holstein> did you build a git version or something?
<jallii> ?
<jallii> git
<holstein> are you using the one from the repos?
<jallii> yep
<jallii> its older
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would probably load up 10.10 live
<holstein> and see if support is better
<jallii> i cannot get 10.10 to work, tried
<jallii> unity cannot show the left panel at all
<jallii> should i install the newer version from  germany
<holstein> not sure i know what that would be
<holstein> unity is only in 11.04
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you got the netbook remix
<holstein> i see
<holstein> i dont use that on my netbook
<holstein> you can try the normal gnome 10.10
<jallii> i do not want to change to maverick
<jallii> i rather stick to lts
<jallii> so I dont have to change system parameters all the time
<holstein> wouldnt hurt to look
<holstein> might be the path of least resistance
<jallii> http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_script
<holstein> going to be challenging to find someone that knows how to tech that out with you
<jallii> a possibility
<holstein> to be honest
<nit-wit> careful with natty it is rather unstable right now
<holstein> i rarely see any questions about any of those cellular dongles
<holstein> jallii: that looks like its worth a try
<holstein> nit-wit: yeah, i wasnt suggesting installing 11.04
<holstein> i just got confused as to why 10.10 would be booting into unity by default
<jallii> another would be to install a newer version of usb-modeswitch
<nit-wit> holstein, I know you wern't.:) I had to reinstall it today.
<jallii> but thet would probably mean
<holstein> nit-wit: oh yeah?
<holstein> i had an update and it went alright
<holstein> getting around to testing some ubntustudio stuff
<jallii> doing some serious config
<holstein> jallii: build it
<jallii> how
<holstein> the newer version
<jallii> ?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> there should be a readme
<holstein> have you looked for a PPA?
<nit-wit> holstein, I could of kept the one I had but it had lost the desktop the unity and the classic.  had gnome do installed and could bring everything up but was a irratating install.
<jallii> the problem is basically simple...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch
<jallii> usb dongles have a windows program that automatically starts to install windows driveers
<holstein> i dont know if thats newer or not
<holstein> right
<nit-wit> holstein, I had added a lot of stuff to it though seeing how far I could go.
<holstein> i had to do that with an audo device
<holstein> audio*
<holstein> never got it to work though
<jallii> and ubuntu cannot do win drivers
<holstein> wasnt motivated to
<holstein> well, it *can
<holstein> we used to with wifi cards
<holstein> still do sometimes
<holstein> and i use madfuload for another audio device
<holstein> but, i suppose you cant with that devices
<holstein> device*
<jallii> can i use newer versions as it probably has to do with the multitude of different dongles
<holstein> something like the oldd ndiswrapper
<jallii> each os
<holstein> jallii: is that version in the PPA i linked newer?
<holstein> if not, you might be able to find a .deb file from maverick
<holstein> or natty even
<jallii> each dongle is recognized as different hardware and has a different command that must be given to it
<jallii> so that it starts
<jallii> to work as a modem and not as a CD
<holstein> USB
<holstein> *
<holstein> so it doesnt show up as a drive
<jallii> the ppa for narwhal an maverick are newer
<jallii> yep
<jallii> but cannot switch
<holstein> switch what?
<holstein> to maverick?
<jallii> the modem has to be given a command
<holstein> im just saying take the .deb from that PPA
<holstein> the newer verion
<jallii> so that it changes to modem from cd
<holstein> RIGHT
<holstein> i get the idea of the process i think
<holstein> im never going to have one though
<jallii> can i use the newer version
<holstein> you'll have to try it
<holstein> should be able o
<jallii> how
<holstein> to
<holstein> you need the .deb
<jallii> how
<holstein> that would be easier than building it
<jallii> usb-modeswitch_1.1.4-2.debian.tar.gz
<jallii> how do i get it as a package
<holstein> 1.1.4-1 would do it?
<holstein> thats newer right?
<jallii> but how do I get the package
<holstein> you could try http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/
<holstein> i usually try and add a PPA first though
<holstein> one from buntu
<jallii> i would prefer installing through package manager
<holstein> but as long as you know how to uninstall that verion from debian
<holstein> it wont hurt to try
<holstein> jallii: you'll just click on that .deb
<holstein> and do it that way
<holstein> you can do it in the terminal if you prefer
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> 1.1.6 is there :)
<holstein> you got quite a few newer verions to try there
<holstein> and in .deb too
<holstein> handy
<holstein> IF that solves the issue
<jallii> its not a .deb package but about 20 different files
<holstein> http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/
<holstein> ^^ the 2nd link i linked there
<jallii> rigth
<holstein> one of the i386.deb 's should do it
<holstein> id probably start with http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.6-1_i386.deb
<holstein> you'll be told if there are unresolable dependancies
<holstein> unresolvable*
<jallii> got 1.1.4.2-i386.deb and it installed
<holstein> cool
<holstein> did it do the trick?
<jallii> will see soon
<jallii> 6532.132155] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<jallii> [ 6532.300340] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jallii> [ 6532.338449] scsi21 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jallii> [ 6532.342263] usb-storage: device found at 4
<jallii> [ 6532.342267] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<jallii> [ 6537.342181] usb-storage: device scan complete
<jallii> [ 6537.345170] scsi 21:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6537.348434] scsi 21:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6537.379088] sr1: scsi-1 drive
<jallii> [ 6537.379273] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<jallii> [ 6537.379380] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<jallii> [ 6537.379551] sd 21:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<jallii> [ 6537.417084] sd 21:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<jallii> nope
<holstein> jallii: gotta use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> for a bunch of lines like that
<holstein> jallii: did you logout and back in?
<holstein> or restart?
<jallii> [ 6532.132155] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<jallii> [ 6532.300340] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<jallii> [ 6532.338449] scsi21 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jallii> [ 6532.342263] usb-storage: device found at 4
<jallii> [ 6532.342267] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<jallii> [ 6537.342181] usb-storage: device scan complete
<jallii> [ 6537.345170] scsi 21:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6537.348434] scsi 21:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6537.379088] sr1: scsi-1 drive
<jallii> [ 6537.379273] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<jallii> [ 6537.379380] sr 21:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<jallii> [ 6537.379551] sd 21:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<holstein> jallii: you really need to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jallii> [ 6537.417084] sd 21:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<jallii> [ 6548.806091] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
<holstein> for that
<jallii> [ 6548.811085] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<jallii> [ 6688.728208] usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<jallii> [ 6696.512053] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<jallii> [ 6696.675492] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<holstein> you cant flood the channel with this
<jallii> [ 6696.730421] scsi25 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<jallii> [ 6696.734400] usb-storage: device found at 5
<jallii> [ 6696.734404] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<jallii> [ 6696.737832] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<jallii> [ 6696.738464] USB Serial support registered for generic
<jallii> [ 6696.739115] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
<jallii> [ 6696.739119] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core
<jallii> [ 6696.759597] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)
<jallii> [ 6696.761284] option 5-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<jallii> [ 6696.768134] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<jallii> [ 6696.768149] option 5-2:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<holstein> AND
<holstein> i get it
<jallii> [ 6696.770085] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<jallii> [ 6696.770108] option 5-2:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<jallii> [ 6696.770409] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<jallii> [ 6696.770441] usbcore: registered new interface driver option
<holstein> its not showing up properly
<jallii> [ 6696.770444] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems
<jallii> [ 6701.733318] usb-storage: device scan complete
<jallii> [ 6701.736475] scsi 25:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6701.748047] scsi 25:0:0:1: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<jallii> [ 6701.773255] sr1: scsi-1 drive
<jallii> [ 6701.773594] sr 25:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<holstein> IF you can stop what you're doing
<holstein> stop
<jallii> [ 6701.773800] sr 25:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<jallii> [ 6701.781362] sd 25:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<jallii> [ 6701.817268] sd 25:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<jallii> [ 6714.832254] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
<jallii> [ 6714.841246] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<jallii> now it seems to have started recognizing
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> you dig?
<akshatj> !paste | jallii
<ubot2> jallii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jallii> sorry
<holstein> jallii: so its working now?
<jallii> didn know that
<jallii> yep
<holstein> COOL
<jallii> it seems to work
<holstein> so, you should pay attention when updates come in
<jallii> ?
<holstein> i dont know if that package will get backported to lucid or not
<holstein> BUT if it does
<holstein> you might just want to keep the package you got
<holstein> since its working
<jallii> backporting??
<jallii> it seems to work now
<holstein> backporting the newer version of modeset to lucid
<holstein> that would mean that when the verion in the repo is newer than the one you have
<holstein> it will be replaced
<holstein> anyways,
<holstein> you can just ignore that
<holstein> and come back if it breaks :)
<jallii> the program itself is nothing but a few text files that tell the rigth hex command to the device based on rigth recognition
<holstein> RIGHT
<holstein> i get it
<holstein> im just suggesting that you *could* have that file overwritten
<holstein> doing an update
<jallii> the kernel does the actual work
<ashishx> mohi dere...??
<M0hi> hey ashishx
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i get it :)
<jallii> thanks
<ashishx> hey
<holstein> jallii: anytime :)
<jallii> got it now
<holstein> glad you got it sorted
<M0hi> ashishx, tell your problem here. tell all
<ashishx> fine..wait..
<ashishx> Hello guys...I was trying to install ubuntu over the previous kubuntu installation.But while installing the installer doesn't list available partitions on my hdd(even not the one where my previous kubuntu istallation resides)..My system is running two hdd 500Gb & 160 Gb..SeaGate barracuda 7200rpm SATA..The ubiquity isnt listing partitions in 160 Gb drive..Any sol..
<ashishx> ??
<holstein> ashishx: i would test the hardware
<holstein> just to be sure
<ashishx> you mean i should run a harware test using the cd..??
<stlsaint> ashishx: are you on the system now with livecd?
<ashishx> i m running windows rit now
<stlsaint> ashishx: boot to the livecd, connect to internet than join back to this channel
<ashishx> i can show you output of fdisk -l incase you want
<stlsaint> yea, thats one of what i want to see
<stlsaint> egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<ashishx> i've got a png of that...how do i send you
<stlsaint> oh crap
<stlsaint> sorry, disregard that ocmmand
<ashishx> k
<stlsaint> wrong channel
<stlsaint> ashishx: one sec
<ashishx> i can mail you
<stlsaint> ashishx: http://imageshack.us/
<ashishx> ok
<ashishx> wait
<ashishx> here it goes..http://img252.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img252/73/snapk.png
<ashishx> http://img252.imageshack.us/i/snapk.png/
<stlsaint> ashishx: you have a bad iso download, what distro are you trying to install and where did you download from?
<ashishx> i used original ubuntu cd...i ordered one
<ashishx> the checksum is fine...i ran a cd test too
<stlsaint> ashishx: what release?
<ashishx> 10.10
<ashishx> i separated the hdd's as well....but it lists partitions in 500Gb only..
<stlsaint> ashishx: ubiquity doesnt show any partitions on either hard drives? or just the 500GB one?
<ashishx> just the 160Gb one..
<stlsaint> ashishx: did you hit the drop down arrow at the installer to select a different drive?
<ashishx> yo...
<ashishx> it asked me whether i want to use entire hdd for installation...lol
<stlsaint> you have the option to use entire drive, guided install/side by side, or manual
<ashishx> there is no point in using the entire disk....i just want to overrite previous kubuntu intallation
<ashishx> kubuntu is using 10Gb of unallocated space from 160Gb drive
<stlsaint> ashishx: than you need to manually setup the partitions to choose which ones you want to use to install
<stlsaint> ashishx: you said that ubiquity only shows the 160GB drive partitions and thats where kubuntu is and that is what you want to overwrite so im not seeing the issue for ya?? o_O
<ashishx> but in that scenario the ubiquity would make me unhappy by formatting my entire hdd...that i just can't afford
<stlsaint> ashishx: manually select your partitions to use to install to
<ashishx> let me make it clear once again..........500Gb is shown perfect along with all partitons that it is having.......160Gb is shown as a single disk with no individual partitions.....so we shud keep 500gb aside
<stlsaint> ashishx: aye, i see, would you mind booting to the livecd and connecting to internet and coming back to this channel
<ashishx> hmm ok..
<MrAnthrope> How would I close crontab after opening it up in my terminal? CTRL+C is not working.
<MrAnthrope> Oh nevermind I can't read.
<pleia2> it should be opening in your default editor
<MrAnthrope> I chose the one with the arrow on easiest.
<MrAnthrope> Someone just mentioned it I don't even really know what it does.
<MrAnthrope> /bin/nano
<pleia2> ah, yeah, so you'd just exit it the standard way you exit nano
<MrAnthrope> They said it could make my computer do commands and specified times.
 * MrAnthrope has no idea what nano is.
<pleia2> nano is a text editor
<MrAnthrope> like gedit?
<pleia2> yes, but it runs in your terminal, not in the gui
<MrAnthrope> Well that's weird.
<stlsaint> MrAnthrope: nano rocks
<stlsaint> very simple and easy for quick edits to configs
<MrAnthrope> I can use my mouse in gedit.
<MrAnthrope> ^winar
<stlsaint> mouses are for cats
<MrAnthrope> hA
<MrAnthrope> Very funny. :)
<stlsaint> hrm, ash never came back...
<JoeMaverickSett> vim FTW! :D
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: lol, aye, nano is a cruch for my not to fully learn vim, nano is just so easy and quick no need to learn vim until i get heavier into programming
<MrAnthrope> vim.tiny?
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint: i fails at nano. :D
<MrAnthrope> If I don't even know what nano is and I can use it, so can you.
<stlsaint> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> hhmm, some truth in it. :D
<MrAnthrope>   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest
<MrAnthrope> ctrl+x closes it.
<MrAnthrope> It says so. Right there on the screen.
<MrAnthrope> o.o Not that I was trying to figure out how to close it for like 5 minutes at all.
<stlsaint> alright, nite folks
<JackyAlcine> Hey everyone
<z1> Hi, I've killed my linux install after installing a Nvidia driver, any ideas where to start?
<sushil> my eth0 doesn't have inet addr??
<sushil> plz help
<sushil> does anyone have the solution??
<Daniel0108> sushil: maybe you have wlan ;) then look for wlan0
<Daniel0108> oh.. too late :(
<kristian-aalborg> hi all... anyone else tried to have their desktop look "blocky" after logging in? I use mint but this looks like something that could happen all over, could be an X problem
<kristian-aalborg> graphics card is Radeon HD 3450
<dreewill> kristian-aalborg: i have no idea but maybe the guys from the ubuntu-x channel can help you with that.
<kristian-aalborg> hi dreewill - thanks, will look it up
 * Daniel0108 eating
<JackyAlcine> Morning, one and all :)
<iceflatline> good am :)
<Daniel0108> hi iceflatline :)
<Daniel0108> can I help you?
<iceflatline> no, but thank you.
<Bipul`>  Which Version of Wine is good for me, for runing vb programming in my buntu10.10 (32 bit)
<jermza> What is Nautilus Elementary>
<jermza> I installed it, as per some blog post, and see nothing differernt.
<jermza> I can see it under "Installed Software" in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<Daniel0108> jermza: Nautilus is the file manager ;)
<jermza> Isn't Elementary an add-on?
<Daniel0108> I can't find elementary in the software centre :o
 * Daniel0108 pushed rev2 of ERRE :) http://launchpad.net/erre
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Daniel0108> hi
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<Daniel0108> please go to #ubuntu-beginners-team, this is the support channel ;)
<black-raven> hey.
<black-raven> sudo get-apt install lubuntu-desktop is the correct command line to get lubuntu right? then a bunch of text pops up and you press y for yes?
<yofel> right
<ShootEmUp> Hello Again!
<pip__> if I install 64 bit ubuntu how does the software centre work? i.e. will it only show me 64 bit apps, or only allow the installation of 64 bit apps, or something?
<pip__> woah, that's not right..........
<Daniel0108> pip__: The software centre is like the package manager
<ShootEmUp> will only list 64bit apps, but most are 64bit now
<Daniel0108> it will choose the 64bit aps
<Daniel0108> apps
<pip__> aha, excellent thanks guys
<Daniel0108> and if you want to install a 32bit app through the software center you will get an error :P
<pip__> ooer! :-(
<Daniel0108> but you can force an architecture so you can also install 32 bit apps :P
<Daniel0108> but don't do this too often ;)
<pip__> I don't like the sound of that
<pip__> aha, I see :-)
<pip__> thanks for the info folks, very helpful.........
<black-raven> yah! lubuntu has begun its decade long DL!
<black-raven> why does it use the chromium browser? isn't it unstable?
<aveilleux> black-raven: No, chromium is stable.
<Daniel0108> chromium is the open source version of chrome ;)
<black-raven> oh ok. from the lubuntu install it seems like it relies heavley on it.
<JackyAlcine> I feel bad for Chromium at times.
<black-raven> ?
<JackyAlcine> And black-raven: It's because Chromium *tends* to use less resources then Midori and Firefox. note the 'tends'.
<JackyAlcine> And it doesn't have native support for PDFs or DOCs, that's something Chrome has.
<JackyAlcine> =/
<pip__> DL?
<black-raven> http://imagebin.org/131820 thats correct? (sorry. just dont want to fry my rig or something as im still new)
<black-raven> DL=Download
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: Only because Chrome us funded by Google and uses the Docs plugin
<pip__> duh! of course :)
<black-raven> i haven't seen anyone else use DL though. forget where i picked it up.
<pip__> yeah, but its really obvious once you say it...
<pip__> torrent or direct?
<aveilleux> black-raven: I last saw the term DL in reference to DDL, or Direct DownLoad
<pip__> aha
<black-raven> um, idk. i never use torrent.
<pip__> lubuntu torrent was pretty quick the other week
<black-raven> how come it said only 266MB will be used? lubuntu is a lot bigger than that...
<pip__> thats weird.....
<pip__> 10.10 was 600 & something I think
<black-raven> yah. i mean this IS the right command...right? http://imagebin.org/131820
 * Daniel0108 is having a shower (AFK)
<pip__> aha, you're adding the desktop. I run it as a full OS so I dunno really
<aveilleux> black-raven: Used *in addition to*
<black-raven> oh ok.
<black-raven> yah all i want is the environment. it will speed things up.
<pip__> It should do......so I hear
<black-raven> awesome. freaked for a minute cause i thought you needed the full OS version to get the speed boost. it takes up a lot less RAM right?
<pip__> yeah much less
<aveilleux> black-raven: It's no less "full" than anything
<black-raven> ok awesome.
<pip__> it still does all the basic stuff
<black-raven> im getting the environment though. so you're saying that if i used a Lubuntu Live disk to install it would be the same? the only difference is the environment?
<pip__> no, that would be Lubuntu
<black-raven> um, ok...
<black-raven> GTG. cya later.
<pip__> different file manager some of the underlying architecture is a little different too
<pip__> ttfn dude
 * JackyAlcine Programming; working on libopenmary-c++, and tending to the Launchpad
<igi> hy
<Daniel0108> hi
<MrAnthrope> Anyone know of a cheap nvidia PCIe 16x graphics card?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: http://bit.ly/ezy8mj
<MrAnthrope> These all work on Ubuntu?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: They're video cards. Older ones, at that. They'll work.
<MrAnthrope> I just don't want to buy a video card and have it not work as I will have to wait another month before I can afford to try again.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Have you never returned a product before?
<MrAnthrope> I assumed I couldn't return computer pieces.
<MrAnthrope> used.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Of course you can.
<MrAnthrope> sweet
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Just keep all the packaging.
<jermza> Not sure how to ask this, so follow me, if you can
<jermza> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 a few weeks ago (and am really happy).  've been installing things from the Software Centre and generally playing around.  I've uninstalled things I don't like, etc. What I want to know is: will Ubuntu slow down from this? Wll the applications leave behind files like Windows does (in the registry)?
<aveilleux> jermza: Linux doesn't use a registry system
<aveilleux> jermza: However, some configuration files are left behind... they don't take up much room and it doesn't "slow down the system", so you'll be fine.'
<JackyAlcine> Thank God Linux doesn't have a registry!
<JackyAlcine> And jermza: use sudo apt-get purge <app-name>* to COMPLETELY remove an application.
<igi> NickServ register igi
<igi> igi
<aveilleux> igi: use /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<igi> igiderhacker
<igi> asfd
<igi> as
<igi> d
<igi> asf
<igi> asf
<igi> sry
<aveilleux> igi: If it make it any easier, just use /query nickserv
<aveilleux> igi: Then type "help register" (without quotes)
<igi> thx
<aveilleux> you're welcome
<phillw> starcraftman: congratluations :)
<black-raven> hey. got Lubuntu up and running.
<ChrisDruif> Great :D
<black-raven> how come all my DLd programs like Xchat didn't carry over?
<ChrisDruif> Come joins us on either #lubuntu for questions or #lubuntu-offtopic for....well, offtopic stuff :P
<black-raven> this is kind of general environment stuff. i din't think it carries over on any environment.
<black-raven> don't*
<ChrisDruif> Was on the Lubuntu up and running comment :P
<ChrisDruif> But your downloaded programs?
<black-raven> oh ok sorry for the confusion.
<black-raven> yes they didn't transfer. i logged into Lubuntu and Xchat and all the other stuff I've DLd was gone.
<ChrisDruif> So you are dual-booting?
<aveilleux> black-raven: It shouldn't be!
<black-raven> yah but only winXP and Ubuntu. i installed the Lubuntu environment so it would run faster.
<black-raven> shouldn't be transfered?
<aveilleux> black-raven: Shouldn't be gone
<ChrisDruif> If you installed it OVER ubuntu, it won't...
<black-raven> no i installed it with ubuntu. so i can log out, pick Ubuntu or Lubuntu, and log back in.
<black-raven> but when i went into Lubuntu for the fisrt time, Xchat etc. was gone.
<ChrisDruif> Hmmm....I think it should all be there :-/
<aveilleux> black-raven: That means the menus are misconfigured.
<aveilleux> black-raven: I don't know lubuntu so I don't know how to fix ir
<aveilleux> it*
<black-raven> hm. ok well ill work on it. might try the Lubuntu IRC. but i'm pretty sure i installed everything right.
<black-raven> is it possible that they're just in a different place  in Lubuntu?
<ChrisDruif> I don't believe so black-raven...
<ChrisDruif> The use the same fhs I believe, as all Linux's are...
<black-raven> ok. well, like i said ill work on it. thanks guys! GTG do homework now. cya later!
 * Daniel0108 goes to bed, I am tired :o
<tunchi_1939> hello, i am new to irc.- I've downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 two or three weeks after the release and installed a few months ago.- I wish to un-install because I am having some issues.- Then, I want to download again Ubuntu 10.04 (because of its LTS).- My question is: the download archive at this moment is the same of the file I've downloaded on May, 2010?- Thank you very much for your answering.
<holstein> tunchi_1939: whats the question?
<holstein> if you have 10.04 installed
<holstein> and want updates
<holstein> just update it
<holstein> and you'll be current
<holstein> with the 10.04 release
<holstein> i think new iso's are made every now and then
<holstein> for the LTS's
<tunchi_1939> No, I don't want update.- I want a new installation.
<holstein> 10.04.2 and so on
<holstein> BUT that would be the same as installing the old iso
<holstein> and updating
<ChrisDruif> tunchi_1939: The current archive is the first dot-release...10.04.1...
<holstein> tunchi_1939: right
<holstein> im not clear on what the outcome you wish to have
<holstein> you have 10.04 installed?
<tunchi_1939> yes
<tunchi_1939> but i have issues
<holstein> and you just want to reinstall
<aveilleux> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/10.04/
<tunchi_1939> yes
<holstein> and you want a more current iso
<holstein> if available
<holstein> check that link aveilleux just dropped there
<tunchi_1939> yes, if available, but version 10.04
<holstein> but you can just use the one you had before
<ChrisDruif> What are your problems tunchi_1939?
<holstein> and upgrade
<tunchi_1939> problems with switchuserapplet, for example, every time I restart it appears a message with error
<tunchi_1939> other problem is with Rythmbox
<holstein> tunchi_1939: might be a good idea to trouble shoot them a bit
<holstein> the errors
<tunchi_1939> at start, a lot of messages appear, before entering ubuntu, with  lot of errors
<holstein> even if you reinstall
<holstein> that information can be helpful
<tunchi_1939> what information)
<tunchi_1939> what information?
<ChrisDruif> From the errors tunchi_1939:)
<tunchi_1939> how can i copy this page?
<tunchi_1939> so, you suggest I show the errors in this irc?
<ChrisDruif> The errors you mean?
<ChrisDruif> Paste them in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tunchi_1939> or you are suggestin me to try to troubleshooting my issues before un-installing?
<holstein> tunchi_1939: the information you gather while trouble-shooting the errors you have
<holstein> or at least trying to figure out what caused them
<ChrisDruif> You can't uninstall an OS tunchi_1939, and yes before you overwrite your current version try to troubleshoot some problems. There might be problems which would return in the "new" install as well :)
<tunchi_1939> I think you are right, I should try to troubleshoot and not uninstall, that way i suppose i will learn  a lot of ubuntu.- I am a 20 years Windows user
<tunchi_1939> I am falling in love with ubuntu, but as my new lover it is making me some troubles.- Sorry for my English.
<holstein> tunchi_1939: no worries
<holstein> glad you're enjoying it :)
<tunchi_1939> lol
<ChrisDruif> Your English is not bad tunchi_1939, and ever girl is different :)
<ChrisDruif> You just need to find the right buttons to push ;)
<tunchi_1939> ok, Thank you very much for your kind attention.- I will try to troubleshoot my issues.- God bless you. Thank you and greetings from Lima, Peru, South America.- I am 71 yesars old and I am trying to learn something new in my life.
<ChrisDruif> Btw tunchi_1939: LTS is only one year extra support for desktop version, so you could "try" 10.10...
<ChrisDruif> Great new strides were made with the new version :)
<tunchi_1939> but everybody says that an LTS version is muy stable than the others.
<tunchi_1939> is much stable
<holstein> i think it depends
<holstein> for a server install, i might prefer LTS
<holstein> and i use ubuntu studio in a production environment
<holstein> that is 10.04
<holstein> but a normal desktop machine, i would probably do wichever
<tunchi_1939> do you think that for home user is better 10.10 ?
<holstein> and not worry about the stability
<holstein> tunchi_1939: you'll have to decide
<tunchi_1939> do you use ubuntu studio with server version ?
<holstein> you can always check a live CD
<holstein> tunchi_1939: i use mostly LTS
<holstein> whatever versions
<holstein> but, i have a 10.10 install
<holstein> and an 11.04
<holstein> i wouldnt suggest 11.04
<holstein> but 10.10 would be stable
<tunchi_1939> ok, i undestand and appreciatte your comments.
<tunchi_1939> I think for the moment, in order to learn, i will try to troubleshoot my 10.04 and then, in 30-60 days, i will try 10.10
<holstein> i like it :)
<holstein> theres nothing wrong with re-installing
<holstein> thats part of the process too
<holstein> breaking something, reinstalling, and trying to figure it all out
<tunchi_1939> thanks again.- By the form you write ("talk") you appears to be a very decent person.- I appreciate that very much.- Many thanks.---- Please how do I finish my conversation here in irc ?
<ChrisDruif> Muy? Are you Spanish? :D
<tunchi_1939> and how do I quit ?
<tunchi_1939> yes
<tunchi_1939> peruvian
<tunchi_1939> my mother language is Spanish
<ChrisDruif> Just close the window I think tunchi_1939, to quit the IRC...
<tunchi_1939> muy was a typo.- I tried to write much
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, but I that you mistyped in your own language :)
<ChrisDruif> that=thought...
<tunchi_1939> yes
<tunchi_1939> well, to holstein and ChrisDruit, thank you very much and bye.
<holstein> tunchi_1939: :)
<holstein> anytime
<tunchi_1939> adios amigos, y muchas gracias  (good bye friends and thank you very much)
<ChrisDruif> holstein: o/ ?
<holstein> kinda
<holstein> whats up?
<ChrisDruif> Nothing much, you?
<holstein> bout to clean my basement a bit more
<ChrisDruif> Great...
<holstein> im working on a custom live CD project
<holstein> we'll see how that goes
<holstein> i need to save some wifi info in there
<ChrisDruif> Custom live CD? What's it going to be/doing?
<holstein> i teach a few classes
<holstein> at my moms church
<holstein> and i just want a simple live environment with exactly what i want them to have
<holstein> less distractions
<holstein> hopefully less configuring
<holstein> and it cant be changed
<ChrisDruif> What kind of classes?
<holstein> general really
<holstein> whatever i want to do pretty much
<holstein> i have 3 high-school age kids though
<holstein> i need to step things up a bit for them
<ChrisDruif> Alright...High school is from about 12y?
<holstein> i think they are all 14 or 15
<holstein> but i have some little ones too
<holstein> 8 years old
<holstein> we just play games
<rickferd> anyone here
<aveilleux> !ask | rickferd
<ubot2> rickferd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rickferd> No iam just checking to make sure my network is up and running
<rickferd> I see it is
<ChrisDruif> There are a few here rickferd :P
<rickferd> so does this room discus anything or just sit around and wait for a question
<yofel> rickferd: use !test ;)
<ChrisDruif> Most of the time we just sit and wait...
<ChrisDruif> "We are the strong. silent type" ;)
<rickferd> ok I will be back later on I am still working on my embedded blue tooth, can't get it up yet if I get to frustrated I will be in here to get help.
<ChrisDruif> Great :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-02
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> okay, so I had to quit gimp the hard way because I was building a huge file, and now I am missing a lot of space
<kristian-aalborg> do I make sense?
<DmstrDJ> hdd space ??
<kristian-aalborg> DmstrDJ, yes
<kristian-aalborg> I think I still have the huge image file somewhere
<DmstrDJ> then i would think the program has allocated the space in a temp file
<kristian-aalborg> ha!
<kristian-aalborg> I just had to open gimp and close it again, sweet!
<kristian-aalborg> DmstrDJ, yes, so do I... but I could not locate that file anywhere
<DmstrDJ> well, im not sure exactly where gimp would have them, have never looked but any program will use space temporarily until its deleted
<DmstrDJ> until the created item is deleted
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I just thought it went away with a reboot
<vanangamudi> hey anybody
<vanangamudi> there???
<jalcine> !ask | vanangamudi
<ubot2`> vanangamudi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vanangamudi> ok
<vanangamudi> wer do i locate the installed shared library files?
<OutOfControl> :O
<jalcine> /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib, /lib, and arch-dependent folders.
<OutOfControl> jalcine: Bit too late
<jalcine> Unfortunately :/
<coalwater> if i change the .bash_aliases how do i apply  changes without restaring or relogging in
<geirha> . ~/.bash_aliases
<geirha> .bashrc is sourced by interactive shells, so no relogging necessary. A new terminal will have it.
<coalwater> is there a way to move a screen session from one user to the other ?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> you mean like you have logged in as you and then you want to move all the open applications to another user?
<geirha> #screen might have an answer for that :)
<coalwater> yea bioterror , i had a screen with root, but now i want to move it to another user
<bioterror> impossible :D
<coalwater> ok lol
<bioterror> I dont know anyone has done that :D
<bioterror> nor heard
<coalwater> guess ill have to check what was open with it
<coalwater> and repoen
<coalwater> it's just i had few servers running in the screen
<coalwater> didnt want to kill them
<geirha> You can allow your user access to the screen
<geirha> I've never used that feature myself, but I'm sure #screen can help you with it.
<coalwater> nvm, stupid server doesn't want to start under user
<bioterror> you have something configured or left without configuring
<bioterror> if your "server" is not using display managers, you should use .xinitrc
<coalwater> yea , probably, dont want to try to find what
<coalwater> its a stupid rails server
<coalwater> i dont care why its not working :D ill just do what they want me to do and leave the rest for them
<sleepy-zz> Pleased to say my query has been solved,  but how do I actually mark my thread in the forum as "solved"?
<coalwater> if i'm right, there hsould be a 'solved' button somewhere
<coalwater> im not really a forum person, or u could just post that it has and someone with previlege will mark it solved for u
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, Yes you're correct; simply open the topic/post, that you started, then click on "solved."
<coalwater> sleepy-zz: ^
<coalwater> brb for a few mins :P
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: you'll find all sorts of how do I do this answers for the forums here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006656
<sleepy-zz> OK,  got it now and successfully marked it.   Many thanks
<hobgoblin> welcome
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: can I ask a quick question
<sleepy-zz> Please do
<hobgoblin> did you get here by following the link in my sig on the forum - me being forestpiskie
<sleepy-zz> I was puzzlin g how to do as you asked on the thread.   Wasn't altogether intuitive finding that "solved
<hobgoblin> I was just linking you a long howto = Sidewinder1 and coalwater already gave you that
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Kinda' on that topic, I have always wondered why so many new, new ubuntu users seem to gravitate to #ubuntu rather than here. Perhaps 'cause it has a much higher population.
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: #ubuntu would be the obvious choice I guess and it is the one in the support links (eventually) at ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> I'd only go to #ubuntu if I wanted to know what the bot says - everyone just seems to link to !answer of some sort
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, I'm certainly guilty of using the bot, quite a lot. Mostly 'cause my typing/spelling is so bad. :-(
<hobgoblin> :p
<sleepy-zz> Yes ,  I did follow the sig link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006656 you posted on here.   But that wasn't your siglink .
<hobgoblin> I don't have an issue with links - I don't think that just giving a bot link is very 'nice'
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Also interesting to know that you're forestpixie.. ;-)
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: aah k - just wondered if the link in my sig on the forum was working or no
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: I was forestpixie - I'm a forestpiskie now though :)
<sleepy-zz> The questions I tend to pose on ubuntuforums tend to need some thought and time to come up with good answers.   Also this online facility might be a bit too fast for me to absorb the answers and try them out
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: in THIS channel we will help you at what ever speed you want :)
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, I know what you mean; sometimes, IMHO, it's more like a 'style' of providing assistance; for instance if the bot has an accurate, 5-line solution, I'll just use that for accuracy/expediency purposes. See how long it took me to type this//..
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: you'd have got the same link that I gave you in your apt-conf/untrusted packages forum thread
<hobgoblin> yea can see that Sidewinder1 - perhaps what I mean is that bot answers are not new user friendly - giving that and then following up is more friendly
<hobgoblin> but at the end of the day - we all volunteer to help and use our time how we see fit :)
<Sidewinder1> Indeed; and I agree; that's usually how I try..
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> sometimes though bot answers are more than sufficient :)
<sleepy-zz> Your link to Realtime Help was working OK on the thread,  and yes I did use it
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: aah cool - thanks :)
<hobgoblin> just wanted to know if it was pointless or not :)
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Yes, 'tis kind of a judgment call.
<hobgoblin> but as I said in here people will take as long as you need as long as they are about
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: +1 to that - though how people remember them I have no idea
<sleepy-zz> Next time I've a problem,  I'll giv e it a whirl on here and see how you perform!!!  [grin]
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: I guess there's a list somewhere
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, I'm lookin'. ;-)
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Here 'ya go: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<Sidewinder1> Enjoy!
<sleepy-zz> On the time issue,  for example,  I went off half-way through the dialogue and had my dinner.   Sometimes it may go on overnight and I dunno whether this online dialogue can be recovered after I've closed my laptop
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: not if you use webchat - if you set up a client then yes they can keep logs
<hobgoblin> and I understand when forum is better :)
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: oh my word - long list lol
<Sidewinder1> sleepy-zz, Depending on what chat client you're using, most can be configured to log/save your sessions. If your system is turned off, you can always browse the channel logs, when you return.
<Sidewinder1> sleepy-zz, Perhaps have a look here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/
<sleepy-zz> 'spose I could always simply paste the text into gedit and save it before I went to bed ,  but wouldn't be so easy for you to pick up the  thread on your side the next day
<Sidewinder1> sleepy-zz, But, you're correct, the forums are better for unattended support; especially if you don't need the answer, yesterday. ;-)
<hobgoblin> +1
<Sidewinder1> In actuality, the forums is/are how I learned and configured; that was back in Gutsy Gibbon. :D
<sleepy-zz> and I mean on my last thread question several different people answered and helped me before I finally found the answer through you
 * Sidewinder1 Bows to sleepy-zz 
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: :)
<sleepy-zz> Sure,  we all need an answer yesterday,  but sometimes these things need a bit of thought on our side too.
<Sidewinder1> +1
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: me too - from feisty
<Sidewinder1> Vista, or the feat/loathing thereof, is the reason I switched; and have never looked back. :)
<Sidewinder1> fear, even.
<hobgoblin> :) I switched cos I'd finally got broadband and not a dialup modem ... and was still using w2k
<hobgoblin> I'd tried more than once to get going with a speedtouch thingy ...
<sleepy-zz> I;m a bit dim,  and some problems are better fixed by sleeping on them or  forgetting about them for a while and doing something else.   Let the old subconscious work on it!
<Sidewinder1> Yea, Broadband rules.
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: absolutely agree with that one
<hobgoblin> I think the reason I am as patient with people as I am is I remember some of the replies I'd got elsewhere
<hobgoblin> ubuntu has done a lot to remove some of the mystique
<sleepy-zz> It's called avoiding bashing your head against a brick wall
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: not sure if you ever used it or not - but the search link in my forum sig is good - I searched for apt 8080 proxy to get at the link I gave you
<hobgoblin> it goes to googlbuntu
<sleepy-zz> No,  but this is good.   I'd no idea this online help existed.  and so I'm sure there's scope for advertising it around
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I would suggest if you use it a lot that you use a client like xchat for it - better than webchat
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<sleepy-zz> OK,  haven't used IRC or xchat before,  but yes,  I should perhaps check them out
<hobgoblin> if you use it a lot - if you don't then webchat is as useful
<Sidewinder1> +1 for X-Chat; that's what I'm using.
<hobgoblin> here too
<Sidewinder1> Configuring DCC can be a pia..
<sleepy-zz> It usually takes me quite a while to compose my initial question in such a way that it contain s all the necessary info that a helper would need.   Would it be OK to paste a big block of initial text on here?
<hobgoblin> better to use a pastebin link - write it in pastebin and then link to the url only
<hobgoblin> something like paste.ubuntu.com
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | sleepy-zz
<ubot2`> sleepy-zz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sleepy-zz> OK,  you're coming up with all kinds of interesting new ideas.
<Sidewinder1> Heh, heh..
<hobgoblin> :)
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin
<ubot2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sidewinder1> I rest my case.. :D
<sleepy-zz> I'm going to save this screen now so I can browse thru it and you links later
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790490/
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, But you're correct; it shouldn't be 'over-used'.
<hobgoblin> sleepy-zz: this channel is logged so you can get it updated from the link Sidewinder1 gave you a while ago
<Sidewinder1> Here it is, again: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/
<hobgoblin> thanks - saves me updating my bookmarks lol
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> Actually, it's in the Topic.
<hobgoblin> :p
<sleepy-zz> I'm sure if I was in your shoes,  I'd want to make the people asking the questions think for themselves a bit.     Sometimes,  thought can eventually work it out
<sleepy-zz> But other times,  the questioner just doesn't have the knowledge and familiarity to work it out by themselves
<hobgoblin> well the way I see it is that most of the time - people will happily think afterwards - at the time they mostly just want some help
<Sidewinder1> "Give a man a fish and he'll have dinner; teach him to fish and he'll have food for a lifetime." Or something to that affect.
<hobgoblin> and sometimes it is easier to ask questions - then you get the info you need in the order that makes most sense to whoever is helping
<sleepy-zz> Nah, nah,  once the problem's solved,  we forget about it and move on to something else!!
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: +1 - with the proviso that it is easier to teach someone to fish once they have eaten :p
<Sidewinder1> Heh..
<hobgoblin> anyway - biab - family calls
<sleepy-zz> Absolutely right on the fish story,  Sidewinder
<Sidewinder1> Have a good one!
<sleepy-zz> OK bi fr nw.     Nice chat
<hobgoblin> good to see someone new in here sleepy-zz as well :)
<Sidewinder1> I usually monitor this chan., when I'm on..
<Sidewinder1> This and #u and #u-ot. ;-)
<DeadpanScience> Hey guys, I have a question about programs run with keyboard shortcuts.  I have a program(coot) that runs just fine if I invoke it using a terminal.  However, I set up a keyboard shortcut to run what I thought was the same program, but now it doesn't work correctly because it can't find another program called libcheck.  Everything works fine if I invoke with a command line in a terminal, but...
<DeadpanScience> ...not if I use the keyboard shortcut.  What gives?  Thanks for the help.
<hobgoblin> hi DeadpanScience
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-03
<jalcine> Anyone good at Bash? or at least the ~/.bashrc file?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | jalcine
<ubot2`> jalcine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<jalcine> Lol, right :D
<jalcine> I want to shorten the prompt when I go into certain folders, instead of:
<jalcine> jacky@tafc-desktop:~/Development/Projects/Synthetic Intellect Institute/SpeechControl/app/build$
<jalcine> it'd be cool if it was just:
<jalcine> jacky@tafc-deskotp:~/Development/.../build$
<IAmNotThatGuy> aliases ?
<jalcine> Sort of, but more of a shortener.
<IAmNotThatGuy> jalcine: Please read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-shorten-current-path-name-865779/ and that will help you =]
<IAmNotThatGuy> look for symlink
<IAmNotThatGuy> !symlink
<ubot2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bad bot ;P
<jalcine> ah, symlinks aren't what I were going for, the PROMPT_DIRTRIM variable was :D
<jalcine> Thanks :D
<sanbar> hey, boobear!
 * sanbar heads for bed ... night, everyone ...
<shahan> My NTFS drives are not showing in the right side of COMPUTER
<shahan> Its happening after recovering my GRUB2 of Ubuntu 11.10 as I had to install Windows XP after Ubuntu
<shahan> I have installed the NTFS-config tool but its not running
<shahan> but its installation is successful
<shahan> this is the Thread I have opened regarding this issue.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902910
<bioterror> shahan, what does: sudo blkid      command prompt to you
<bioterror> can you see your ntfs drives?
<shahan> bioterror: ya.. I can see the NTFS drives http://paste.ubuntu.com/791477/
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you have: ntfs-3g installed?
<shahan> bioterror: no.. I have NTFS-Config installed
<bioterror> is it better?
<bioterror>  For that use, it will configure them to use the open source ntfs-3g
<bioterror>  driver. You'll also be able to easily disable this feature.
<bioterror> http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/download.html that software is outdated :D
<hobgoblin> you say installed ntfs-config - have you actually run it yet - it's not automatic
<bioterror> you should only need ntfs-3g drivers for NTFS support
<hobgoblin> none of the tools you've been pointed at are automatic
<shahan> bioterror: ya.. I have installed the NTFS-3g but its not showing in the Dash Home
<bioterror> it should show it in your file manager
<bioterror> I dunno about unitys dash
<shahan> hm
<hobgoblin> shahan: try running ntfs-config - start typing it in the dash thing
<shahan> how can I run it thorough terminal?
<bioterror> nautilus is your file manager
<shahan> ya... I am trying to run ntfs-config but its not running
<shahan> let me do a restart
<bioterror> quite a long restart
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: HI!!! how was your holiday?
<coalwater> grub error
<coalwater> jk
<bioterror> mysteriousdarren, quite a good, I think
<bioterror> I dropped coffee to get my blood pressure lower
<bioterror> hope it helps :
<bioterror> oh, this wasnt -team :D
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: good to hear, coffee eh? I drink cappuccino and expresso too much:(, maybe someday
<pip__> Can anyone advise me how to get network manager working properly?  It's a bit of a weird problem...to me at least
<pip__> I can get online if I manually edit /etc/network/interfaces but network manager tells me the usb adaptor isn't ready..............
<pip__> clearly it is though
<Sidewinder1> pip__, You may wish to join and ask in #ubuntu, if no one knows, here. :-)
<pip__> okay, thanks
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<sanbar> `3
 * boobear is away: Gone away for now
<Unit193> boobear: Can you disable that script?
<escott> !away > boobear
<ubot2`> boobear, please see my private message
<boobear> which
 * boobear is back.
 * boobear is away:
<escott> boobear, please don't notify the channel
<boobear> and how do i do that :s
<escott> boobear, undo whatever steps you did to enable it in the first place. drop into #ubuntu-ops and maybe they can help you. either that or expect to get banned
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-04
<carolyn> hi my wireless keeps disconnecting any troubleshooting ideas?
<carolyn> uses the ath9k_htc driver and is a tplink
<cprofitt> carolyn: do you have any other computing devices?
<carolyn> usb kb and mouse
<carolyn> no other usb devices
<cprofitt> I should have been more clear... I meant other computers, tablets or smart phones
<carolyn> yes I have a couple of others
<cprofitt> are those having any connectivity issues?
<carolyn> no they're fine
<cprofitt> ok...
<cprofitt> to clarify the computer with an issue can connect for a period of time and then drops
<carolyn> correct
<cprofitt> what kind of security -- wpa / wep ?
<carolyn> it's easy to fix by unplugging and replugging in the usb wireless card
<cprofitt> oh, its USB....
<cprofitt> that might explain it...
<carolyn> its wpa2
<carolyn> I think
<cprofitt> laptop
<carolyn> it's a PC with a wireless usb card
<cprofitt> is it connected to a laptop or a desktop?
<carolyn> desktop
<cprofitt> can you get the model number of the tplink?
<cprofitt> I am leaning towards this potentially being an issue with the USB port going to sleep
<carolyn> ok
<cprofitt> some usb ports will power down at times... and some wireless chips will power down as well
<cprofitt> does this only happen after the screen saver goes on... or only after a certain amount of time or it is random?
<cprofitt> carolyn: ?
<cprofitt> Do you have a TL-WN821N model?
<carolyn> sorry rprofitt I had a plumber asking me about an issue he's having trying to fix a plumbing issue
<carolyn> meant cproffit
<cprofitt> carolyn: no problem
<cprofitt> I am still here
<carolyn> ok thanks
<cprofitt> Do you have a TL-WN821N model?
<carolyn> I think its either the TL-WN821N or TL-WN822N I got it on Newegg I'll check my order
<cprofitt> k
<carolyn> k it's a TL-WN822N
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> that is good the other has known issues and I found no solutions
<carolyn> ah that sounds good
<carolyn> lsusb shows Device 004: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<cprofitt> yes, it has an Atheros chipset
<cprofitt> can you set your AP to a static channel instead of having it be automatic?
<carolyn> in iwconfig?
<cprofitt> no, on your access point or router
<carolyn> yes it's set to channel 11
<cprofitt> try changing it to channel 6
<carolyn> k but 6 overlaps the neighbors
<cprofitt> the only issue I found with your card is the inability to use channel 12 and 13...
<cprofitt> drop to channel 1 then
<carolyn> k
<cprofitt> every review of the device is glowing in regards to Ubuntu...
<carolyn> ah good
<cprofitt> silly cnn... they are showing a bar graph with Gingrich being ties with Romney, Santorum and Paul
<cprofitt> Gingrich has 13% of the vote
<cprofitt> while the others have 23%
<cprofitt> I did not know 13 and 23 were the same
<cprofitt> that will change a lot of math
<carolyn> Not sure Gingrich will do well in Iowa though
<carolyn> Bachman may make some strides
<cprofitt> Bachman is 2nd to last with 6%
<cprofitt> any change in wireless drops with the channel change?
<carolyn> seems to be stable for now
<cprofitt> the one artile I read talked about it not working well on channel 12 and 13
<carolyn> I'll run insidder again on a windows laptop and see how things look
<cprofitt> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-11/msg02912.html
<cprofitt> let me know if you want a replacement for insidder on LInux
<carolyn> ah thanks - I noticed I couldn't get the 822N to work at all in KUbuntu - so went with Ubuntu instead
<cprofitt> ooh... there is a Linux version of insidder now
<carolyn> I tried that but couldn't get it too work
<carolyn> the gui comes up and then nothing happens
<cprofitt> odd... I have not tried that though
<cprofitt> I usually use my android app to scan -- because it is more portable
<cprofitt> but I use kismet for Linux currently
<carolyn> the website says that they know of the problem with Insidder on linux and will get to it
<cprofitt> that is good... insidder is a great tool
<cprofitt> iwscanner is another option, but I have not tried it yet
<carolyn> ah I could get kismet running - but after upgrading it didn't work
<carolyn> using the kismet ppas
<cprofitt> you likely have to download and install from the site -- the one in the repos did not work for me ither
<cprofitt> http://www.kismetwireless.net/download.shtml
<cprofitt> its a .deb file so it was easy
<cprofitt> they also have a repo for 11.x (11.04)
<cprofitt> I just did the .deb though
<carolyn> yes tried that but the only thing that worked was source=ath5k,wlan0,SSID,11
<carolyn> on the old version, I think the newer version the default source for Atheros didn't work
<cprofitt> odd... I have a different ath card... and older oine
<cprofitt> one
<carolyn> do you remember the source you used?
<cprofitt> checking now -- have to boot up other laptop
<carolyn> oh ok thanks
<cprofitt> ath5k was my source
<carolyn> I used Mac80211 as the source in the newer Kismet - but couldn't get that to work
<cprofitt> my card is an older AR5212
<cprofitt> its a cardbus taken from an old Dell AP
<carolyn> ah
<cprofitt> True Mobile 1170 2.4Ghz only
<carolyn> I also tried aircrack - but couldn't get any packets
<cprofitt> weird
<cprofitt> do you have any local 2600 or linux groups near you?
<carolyn> I haven't looked, I just loaded ubuntu
<cprofitt> cool... if you are comfortable telling me where you are I might be able to point you to resources
<carolyn> I've been using Centos, and RHEL for a few years
<cprofitt> you seem very knowledgable
<carolyn> and had an old PC with W2K on there, that I loaded Ubuntu on
<carolyn> it seems like Ubuntu works great
<cprofitt> I like Ubuntu and Fedora
<cprofitt> and Arch
<carolyn> have you tried the other flavors of Ubuntu? K & X?
<cprofitt> but the Ubuntu community has just been stellar... the community really pushes the distro over the top for me
<cprofitt> I tried lubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu
<cprofitt> I liked Gnome the best to be honest... even with Unity
<carolyn> I'm amazed at all the apps available for Ubuntu
<cprofitt> it is a large number
<carolyn> Centos, and RHEL have about a tenth as many apps if that many
<cprofitt> I am trying to get people to present on many of them at my local LUG in Rochester, but not many people want to present.
<cprofitt> Fedora would likely have more apps than centos or rhel
<carolyn> I'm near Washington D.C.
<cprofitt> Cool... that is a nice area for IT... I would move there to get in to infosec, but my wife and family do not want to move
<cprofitt> I am ex-military with an old clearance... and up here in Rochester that amounts to nothing
<carolyn> they're always looking for someone with clearances here
<cprofitt> that is what I have been told... had two people try to get me to move down there
<cprofitt> the kids are 11, 5 and 4; my wife is a native of Rochester
<cprofitt> so that just won't happen
<carolyn> ah
<cprofitt> I would love infosec, but family means more
<cprofitt> I assume you are in IT based on the level of knowledge
<carolyn> yes, I work with National Oceanic and Atmospheric Association in Silver Spring, MD
<carolyn> It's a nice job
<cprofitt> Nice. I use the webiste often to look at hurricanes, etc
<carolyn> But infosec is a chore for me - a lot of documentation - I'd rather work on technical side
<cprofitt> ah... yes... I would want to be on the technical side of infosec -- pentesting, etc... not the paperwork, or dog and pony side
<cprofitt> I used to be in management... and while I would not mind a small team I would not want to lead 200+ people again
<carolyn> yikes!
<carolyn> that would drive me crazy
<cprofitt> it did me.
<cprofitt> what do you currently do for them? Sys Admin?
<cprofitt> I currently am a sys admin -- manage AD, SAN, VMware, backups, etc
<carolyn> I do a bit of everything - sys admin, networking, IT Security, GIS infrastructure...
<cprofitt> we have another organization handle our networking... so I do not get to touch that... though I have a switch at home to poke at
<cprofitt> I do handle our IT security... for what it amounts too
<cprofitt> I am likely seen as paranoid by most
<carolyn> I used to manage our databases, but fortunately have someone else doing that now
<cprofitt> I doubt many other K-12 school districts have host based intrusion detection setup.
<cprofitt> ah... yes, I do SQL servers and DBs as well...
<carolyn> no you have to be
<cprofitt> I was the 'original' technician in the department and it has grown around me
<carolyn> I tell folks that if you leave a system unsecured for about 3 hours it's usually owned
<carolyn> I used to run a honeypot on a VAX VMS system, and would show folks the logs
<cprofitt> my boss actually had someone open our AD server up for ldap lookups... I want to build an LDS instance instead... I am seen as paranoid
<cprofitt> yeah,... honey pots are nice... I put up a virtual one to play with
<cprofitt> the biggest thing I stress to folks is that we have the enemy inside our network... (they will not setup proper separation between student and server vlans)
<carolyn> not sure why not - that would be easy to do
<cprofitt> yes, it would be...
<cprofitt> but the answer I got was... no other district does it... nothing bad has happened yet... sounds like you are paranoid
<cprofitt> this after a visit from the secret service...
<carolyn> sounds like a Dilbert comic
<cprofitt> ofcourse... they did not let me report the incident that brought the secret service in for two months
<cprofitt> then when the agent asked me why I did not report it right away I just looked at my supervisors and waited for them to answer
<carolyn> hmmmm
<cprofitt> it is kinda like a Dilbert cartoon...
<cprofitt> the head of IT is an ex-librarian with a school administrators degree
<cprofitt> its what happens in most schools
<carolyn> well sounds like they're fortunate to have you
<cprofitt> he listens to me more than most other administrators in other school districts
<cprofitt> I think so... but it is not fun always trying to swim upstream
<cprofitt> I suspect it would be the same in most places though
<carolyn> I remember reading about one school system that had the webcam on the laptop monitor their students
<carolyn> when they took the laptops home
<carolyn> Well I'm off thanks for your help cprofitt!
<carolyn> it was good meeting you
<Ford_P> Need some help...
<Ford_P> When I type lspci -v
<Ford_P> need to know how to identify my chipset.
<cprofitt> which chipset?
<cprofitt> video, sounds, etc?
<cprofitt> motherboard?
<cprofitt> Ford_P: ?
<Ford_P> sorry
<Ford_P> yes
<Ford_P> sound card
<cprofitt> k
<Ford_P> so i get output, but don't know how to id the chipset
<Ford_P> Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<cprofitt> lspci | grep Audio should work
<Ford_P> ok one second
<Ford_P> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cprofitt> so you have a ICH4 chipset using AC'97
<Ford_P> so when I type in sudo modprobe snd-
<Ford_P> I need to type ICH4?
<cprofitt> no... looking that up now
<Ford_P> thank you
<cprofitt> what happens when you run alsamixer?
<Ford_P> how do I run alsamixer?
<cprofitt> I am also curious if you are on a thinkpad laptop
<cprofitt> terminal and type:
<cprofitt> alsamixer
<Ford_P> no I'm on an Averatec laptop. It's probably about 10 years old.
<Ford_P> ok I'm in Alsamixer
<Ford_P> it is displaying to me.
<cprofitt> do all the channel look like they are turned up?
<Ford_P> no they look turned off
<cprofitt> try turning them up...
<cprofitt> use arrow keys to go left and right -- and up to turn them up
<cprofitt> the m key mutes and un-mutes
<Ford_P> had no idea that even existed
<Unit193> MM means the channel is muted, and OO is alive
<cprofitt> yep
<Ford_P> nope
<Ford_P> doesn't work
<Ford_P> I've selected each column and they are all turned on high
<cprofitt> ok... at the top left of the alsamixer screen...
<Ford_P> each section has been unmuted.
<cprofitt> what card and chipset does it report?
<Ford_P> Card = Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<Ford_P> Chipset = Realtek ALC202 rev 0
<cprofitt> does your laptop have a 'mute button'?
<Ford_P> no
<Ford_P> if we could go back to the alsamixer for a second
<cprofitt> sure
<Ford_P> at the bottom of each section should it indicate the sound level? Currently it's displaying 00 in green for each section
<cprofitt> well... there is the 00 or MM in a box
<Ford_P> 00
<cprofitt> then below that it will show a ##<>##
<cprofitt> the sound level is actually the ##<>##
<Ford_P> yes so Master = 100<>100
<cprofitt> yep
<Ford_P> actually they all are 100<>100
<Ford_P> damn
<Ford_P> perhaps the sound card died?
<cprofitt> ah... do you have an option for external amplifier?
<Ford_P> not to my knowledge.
<Ford_P> no
<cprofitt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/179635
<Ford_P> should I try to reinstall the driver?
<cprofitt> that was the closest I could find
<cprofitt> no, with Linux you should not have to reinstall
<Ford_P> Thank you for all your help.
<Ford_P> I appreciate it.
<cprofitt> have you tried posting your question on askubuntu.com?
<Ford_P> not yet
<cprofitt> it would not be immediate help, but it is an excellent resource for issues like this
<Ford_P> I just got home from work and was starting to dig into the issue
<Ford_P> it's worth a shot.
<Ford_P> Thanks again
<cprofitt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5325/why-do-i-have-no-sound-anymore
<cprofitt> that one is similar to yours... but that person had messed his hardware settings... not sure if in bios or if he had a physical mute button
<cprofitt> sorry I could not help more... I hope you find a solution for it.
<cprofitt> I gotta run and get some sleep.
<Ford_P> have a good night
<cprofitt> you too
<nixnine> anyone know what this means or how to fix it "Could not update ICEauthority file/home/test/.ICEauthority"
<holstein> you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021106
<holstein> nixnine: ^
<nixnine> that is several years old. think it will work?
<holstein> nixnine: it literally wont hurt to own something in your home directory... that could be the issue.. permissions
<sanbar> boobear: o/
<boobear> heyy
<sanbar> 'sup?
<boobear> whats up
<sanbar> hehe ... just chillin, right now - been coding and stuff
<boobear> wow lucky you me beginner lol
<sanbar> boobear: beginner at what?  Coding?
<boobear> yup and ubuntu just decided to give it a try
<sanbar> boobear: nice, it is a lot of fun - I have been coding for some time, but am really a beginner at Unbuntu/Linux
<boobear> ;p
<sanbar> Ubuntu*
<sanbar> boobear: What languages do you want to try?
<boobear> i want to start with c++
<sanbar> boobear: I think that is a good place to start, but you need the right materials to learn from
<boobear> yup
<sanbar> boobear: Do you have a first project in mind?
<boobear> lol that would be day dreaming i can have not even started
<boobear> have
<sanbar> boobear: YOu should check out ##c++
<sanbar> on freenode
<boobear> brb
<boobear> @sanbar i will add you to watched nicks and ttyl have to go off now
<sanbar> ok, later
<Fepps> Hallo
<sanbar> Fepps: Hallo
<Fepps> Hiya.
<sanbar> Fepps: What's going on?
<Fepps> I got a new laptop and am choosing a new distro.  Ideally, I want one that's easy to do offline updating.  You got any ideas?
<sanbar> Ubuntu?
<sanbar> Not sure ...
<Fepps> :P
<mysteriousdarren> Lubuntu?
<Unit193> !offline
<ubot2`> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Unit193> !info apt-offline
<Fepps> I used to use Arch.  I have learned not to use a rolling-release distro with an offline machine :U
<Unit193> ubot2`: info apt-offline
<ubot2`> Unit193: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline apt package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9 (maverick), package size 76 kB, installed size 448 kB
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: man your on the ball today
<Unit193> mysteriousdarren: How so?
<sanbar> Fepps:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline - this should help
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: your all over and have so much knowledge
<sanbar> Unit193: I want to have your ether-baby
<Unit193> Na, the others are better
<Fepps> Thanks.
<sanbar> np
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: your in your element at least
<sanbar> mysteriousdarren: Unit193 helped me more than anyone else on these forums ... :)
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntuforums? or in irc?
<sanbar> both
<Unit193> Lets take it to -team (While I transfer Firefly off the old HDD)
<sanbar> I said that wrong, of all the places I have been (Ubuntu or elsewhere), he has been the most help
<mysteriousdarren> well its nice to have that
<thor_> Non-ports daily iso what is it?? I can see that there more package in there
<dsenator> hi
<dsenator> anyone here?
<Sidewinder1> Yes. :-)
<dsenator> need help converting from pdf to avi or to flv
<holstein> dsenator: lots of folks here... :)
<dsenator> thanks, i am new here
<holstein> dsenator: you can export to flash from libreoffice
<Sidewinder1> PDF is a document, avi is video, not sure about flv..
<dsenator> yeah it works on windows
<dsenator> pdf to avi or flv
<holstein> depending on what you are trying to end up with, making a "power point" might be an easy place to start
 * Sidewinder1 Bows and turns it over to holstein :-)
<holstein> Sidewinder1: hehe...
<dsenator> wen  yu say flas, is that flash video
<holstein> i agree you dont get pdf to avi
<dsenator> hmmm
<holstein> you might get a presentation type of thing that displays images, and those images can be from pdf's
<dsenator> maybe to flv then
<holstein> thats why i suggest making a presentation in libreoffice
<dsenator> ok, this is it, i need to upload some pdf to facebook, for some educational purposes
<holstein> you can import the pdf's or convert them to images, such as jpg or png
<dsenator> but fb dont do pdf
<holstein> dsenator: you can use dropbox.. ubuntuone... weblinks... imagebin
<dsenator> and yeah i dont want to do jpg convertion
<holstein> you can make a presention
<dsenator> on fb?
<holstein> you can make a video and upload it to youtube
<holstein> and link that
<dsenator> hmm...
<dsenator> tell me about ubuntu 1
<holstein> its a sharing service (among other things) like dropbox is
<holstein> you put a file in there, and share a link for someone to get it
<dsenator> so how do i use it for this purpose?
<holstein> like you would on a webhost or whatever
<holstein> dsenator: im not sure what the purpose is
<holstein> if i wanted to share a file, i would use something like that... or another file sharing service
<dsenator> for the same fb purpose to those i tutor
<holstein> dsenator: check out the video when you go through this refferal linke http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox/
<dsenator> I might just do what yu have suggested
<dsenator> very helpful
<holstein> dsenator: take FB out of the equation
<holstein> you just need to share a file... this is one way to do it
<holstein> if you need a video, then make a video
<holstein> otherwise, just share the pdf
<dsenator> ok then
<Sidewinder1> dsenator, Just as an aside, don't write off #ubuntu in the future because you didn't get a quick answer. With over 1,400 folks in the channel, it moves kinda' fast and sometimes your question kinda' gets lost. :-)
<holstein> yeah, its busy over there, and challenging to catch everything going on
<dsenator> thanks
<dsenator> Ubuntu is my choice of OS so no quuitting
<dsenator> i have another thing to inquire
<holstein> dsenator: sure... just go for it.. if anyone knows, they will respond :)
<dsenator> I have tried to resize the windows partition on my HDD to become small and give more space to UBuntu
<dsenator> but when ii tried it did not resize but created an empty space which i cant touch or delete or resize
<holstein> dsenator: you'll need to resize both, and thats not trivial... i would have all my data backed up, and i would do that froma live CD *not* while either os is running
<dsenator> yeah, I have a partition magic cd, not live cd
<holstein> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php for example, though you can use the installer disd you used
<dsenator> and gparted too
<holstein> depends on how you have things partitioned.. you can run sudo fdisk -l and put that in ubuntupaste, or take a screenshot if you prefer... we can take a look and see whats going on
<dsenator> i shd do a screen shot then
<dsenator> now how to get to the partition screen
<dsenator> :) thanks for yur help guys
<holstein> Sidewinder1: you hang in #ubuntu? ...its too loud for me... i for one appreciate all those who help in there, im just not fast enough
<Sidewinder1> dsenator, Wait...
<Sidewinder1> If your going to resize ab NTFS partition...
<dsenator> i just took a screen shot
<Sidewinder1> Make sure that you defragment it at least twice, in win., first..
<Sidewinder1> Then if using 7, best to shrink it from the 7 OS; this wasn't so in XP (not sure about Vista)
<hobgoblin> vista had a fit too apparently Sidewinder1
<dsenator> yes i use 7
<dsenator> dual boot
<Sidewinder1> But either way, defragmenting is a must; I have heard of all kindsa' horror stories from those that had never defraged and shrunk..
<dsenator> now guys how do i give you the screen shot
<dsenator> can i drag and drop here?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/
<dsenator> or ubuntu one?
<holstein> sure.. dropbox... whatever
<Sidewinder1> OK, 7, I suggest, as holstein said that you back-up everything, defrag. twice, then shrink the NTFS in wim7
<Sidewinder1> win7, even.
<holstein> yeah, backup in those cases is crucial... you can really hose things... i did the first time i tried ;)
<dsenator> hmm
<holstein> i bet it was the defrag trick though... since then i have only done it on fresh installs. install win, shrink, install linux.
<Sidewinder1> dsenator, Also, this site contains a wealth of info. and how-to's, just STAY AWAY FROM WUBI!  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<dsenator> http://imagebin.org/191758
<Sidewinder1> holstein, Yes, when I said horror stories, they had to do with shrinking NTFS with no defrag; glad I did my homework first and did it twice. :-)
<dsenator> sidewinder, did yu say stay away from wubi? but it used to instal ubuntu into windows
<hobgoblin> dsenator: you have to resize the extended sda3 before the space is available to sda5
<Sidewinder1> I'm not particularly accomplished at fixing partitioning situations, as to how to add the 73 GBs back, to the NTFS on sda2,. Therefore, I'll turn it back over to holstein :D
<hobgoblin> you 'might' have to move the unallocate complteley to the right before you can add it, not sure on that
<Sidewinder1> Or hobgoblin .. :-)
 * Sidewinder1 Wonders if they look alike.
<dsenator> i cant even select it, so how do i move it
<hobgoblin> it could either way take rather a long time - if you've a laptop - mains power - never assume that it has hung in the middle of it's job - sometimes it looks like it
<dsenator> hobgoblin, not sure i get that resize sda3 stuff
<hobgoblin> dsenator: select sda3 - right click resize, then you'll be able to 'grab' the left edge of sda3 and move it to the left
<hobgoblin> that will add the unallocated space to the extended
<dsenator> any threats doing this?
<hobgoblin> dsenator: you are working with partitions - make sure you have backups - it probably will be fine - but I have had it go wrong in the past
<hobgoblin> oh - hang on  - you can't do it if that screenie is of now
<hobgoblin> reboot into a livecd of some sort - install buntu/gparted/pmagic - whatever you have to hand
<dsenator> but from what isee now, sda5 is a child of sda3
<hobgoblin> you have mounted partitions - can't work with mounted partitions
<dsenator> ok
<hobgoblin> dsenator: yes that is correct - simplistically sda5 is inside sda3 - you can't make sda5 bigger until sda3 is :)
<hobgoblin> quart into a pint pot and all that
<hobgoblin> if you use an ubuntu install livecd it is likely swap will be on - right click and swapoff then all partitions should be unmounted
<hobgoblin> and hi Sidewinder1 :)
<dsenator> ok, hob, I think i only have a partition margic cd
<dsenator> i only upgraded from karmic to oneric so no livecd
<holstein> dsenator: right... boot the machine using that disc
<dsenator> ok?
<hobgoblin> k - boot with that and have a go - remember - don't assume it's hung, mains power, BACKUPS ;)
<dsenator> and find my way into the partitioon stuff
<holstein> boot something live... not one of the OS's on the hard drive
<dsenator> yes roger that
<hobgoblin> and as I said it might mean you have to move the unallocated to the end of the already exisitng drive
<dsenator> but before yu stop, can yu educate me on the sda 1 to 6 here
<hobgoblin> it could well take hours ...
<hobgoblin> 2 secs
<holstein> 5 and 6 are inside 3
<holstein> 1 and 2 are ntfs
<hobgoblin> personally - if the partition tool says it is going to take a long time I would seriously think about just making a new linux partition and mounting that at boot
<hobgoblin> I'd imagine that it will take a long time with 130Gb of data to move - what would you think holstein
<dsenator> ...
<holstein> it wont be what we could call 'peppy'
<holstein> i would think it could take hours
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> yea - thanks - thought so myself
<dsenator> well
<dsenator> see what i got myself into
<holstein> i wouldnt hit the button unless you are willing to wait for 3 or 4 hours just in case
<hobgoblin> dsenator: obviously it's your call - but you could effectively be using the space in about 5 minutes if you do it the other way :)
<holstein> you dont want to stop it in the middle :/
<dsenator> ok guys... i will consider this and decide on how and when to begin
<hobgoblin> k
<dsenator> how do i defrag in ubuntu pls
<hobgoblin> you don't
<dsenator> oh
<hobgoblin> I assume you mean the ntfs drives
<dsenator> well, not sure what i mean here
<dsenator> but i thot someone mentioned to defrad first before resize
<dsenator> maybe they were talking about in windows
<holstein> dsenator: you should defrag the windows partitions from inside windows before resizing them
<dsenator> oh i c
<hobgoblin> oic - you've already got past that stage - you resized the ntfs one already
<holstein> Sidewinder1 suggested doing that twice... defrag them 2 times
<dsenator> oh
<dsenator> ok
<dsenator> but can i try resize the ubuntu from inside windows too
<hobgoblin> have you booted into windows since you did the resize
<holstein> dsenator: i would not
<dsenator> yes i have
<dsenator> ok, i wont too
<holstein> i would all resizing from a live CD
<hobgoblin> dsenator: no - windows won't see the linux drives properly
<holstein> though, Sidewinder1 suggested the tool in win7 for the windows parts
<dsenator> thanks for your patience holstein
<holstein> dsenator: :)
<holstein> dsenator: we'll get you sorted... we're glad to help!
<dsenator> i got to get to work here tho
<dsenator> will surely feed yu back sometime tomorrow, if i go ahead
<dsenator> what part of the world are you Holstein?, i am in UK
<hobgoblin> good luck dsenator
<holstein> US... north caroling
<holstein> US... north carolina*
<dsenator> yay
<dsenator> US
<dsenator> nice nice
<hobgoblin> dsenator: wher abouts - south coast near southampton I am
<dsenator> yu guys are just so kind from US
<hobgoblin> I'll be the unkind brit
<holstein> hehe... im the guy that talks about you when you leave ;)
 * holstein totally kidding...
<dsenator> dont get
<dsenator> oh
<dsenator> but yu in US right not UK
<hobgoblin> not me :)
<dsenator> i am in UK
<hobgoblin> so am I :)
<dsenator> oh, thot yu said north carolina
<dsenator> which is US
 * holstein is in NC
<hobgoblin> holstein did
<hobgoblin> I'm near Southampton/Bournemouth
<dsenator> ok the names
<dsenator> starting with an ''h'' and followed by an ''o''
<hobgoblin> :d
<dsenator> got it mixed up
<dsenator> hob, i am in London
<hobgoblin> aah k :)
<dsenator> but not from here as yu might figure out
<dsenator> anyway... I shd feed yu back tomorrow or so
<hobgoblin> yep - good luck if you do it
<dsenator> cheers all
<dsenator> i shd be out in few secs
<sluckxz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Preparing_for_Graphical_Environment says i need to sudo apt-get install xorg to prepare a minimal install for X.  is that still true?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> how else would it work?
<sluckxz> i dont know thats why i came to ubuntu beginner to ask
<bioterror> you had that still, so I assumed you had experience
<bioterror> but what are you going to build from your minimal installation?
<sluckxz> i needed to use minimal as the cdrom is going bad and chokes on a full install.
<sluckxz> minimal is going fine so far,  base is done.
<bioterror> you can: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> to get normal ubuntu
<bioterror> or you can use kubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<sluckxz> thats what i hoped, lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> my favourite <3
<sluckxz> sweet,  the latest minimal asks if you want to install lubuntu minimal.
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> o/
<s-fox> \o
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<hobgoblin> do you need some help s-fox
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<s-fox> hmm
<s-fox> no?
<hobgoblin> excellent
<hobgoblin> :)
<s-fox> i can't recall the last time i requested help in here.
 * IAmNotThatGuy ROFLs
<hobgoblin> I can
<hobgoblin> it was when this was the team channel and not the support one
<s-fox> That was some time ago.
<hobgoblin> wanted someone to be master to your padawan :p
<IAmNotThatGuy> some years ago
<hobgoblin> no idea who was daft enough to take that one
<hobgoblin> :)
<s-fox> In a round about way I asked
<s-fox> :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> that was some time ago now ...
<s-fox> I miss the way it was.
<hobgoblin> as do I
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-05
<sluckxz> goodbye.
<sluckxz> little late to the party i suppose.
<stahlie> hello everyone...   I was following the instruction on launchpad  and  tried to make install kqrcode....got error on it...missing header file ...not sure how to resolve that
<Unit193> Did it say what one?
<Unit193> sanbar: PING
<stahlie> Unit193, you talking to me?
<Unit193> Yeah, did it say what headerfile?
<stahlie> /home/matt/kqrcode-0.6.0/build/kqrcode/../../kqrcode/qrcodeclistmodel.h:33:21: fatal error: qrcodec.h: No such file or directory
<stahlie> Unit193, that's the missing header file
<Unit193> Yeah, looking to see what pack
<Unit193> Well, checked the repo for it, can't quite find it
<Unit193> Ah, you see http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html ?
<Unit193> libqrencode-dev libzbar-dev libzbarqt-dev
<Unit193> stahlie: ^^^
<stahlie> yeah
<stahlie> unit193... i've already install them
<Unit193> libqt4-dev kdelibs5-dev too?
<stahlie> three of them are already in there
<stahlie> Unit193, now checking the rest
<stahlie> Unit193, yep got them in
<Unit193> Right, I am not a dev, so I'm going to recommend either #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-packaging (Actually, just the second)
<stahlie> Unit193, thanks
<Unit193> Sorry couldn't help more
<stahlie> Unit193, no worry
<bluphoton> hello all.. i have a question. how to mount a drive through command line ?
<philipballew> bluphoton, hello
<philipballew> thats a good question
<Unit193> sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<philipballew> Unit193, beat me to the link :)
<bluphoton> thanks guys :) hello pilipballew.
<Ford_P> I have a complaint
<Ford_P> and need to vent for a moment.
<Ford_P> I've installed Ubuntu and for awhile everything worked fine.
<pleia2> this is a support channel and we're all volunteers to help support users, venting at us won't be particularly useful and will only demotivate us
<Ford_P> but in the end things start to break and with every upgrade or code release it's a roll of the dice if it breaks something or not
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi Ford_P. Your upgrage gave issues?
<Ford_P> which leads me to my other point. I've not once gotten support that has fixed anything.
<Ford_P> it's more or less leading me on wild goose chases
<Ford_P> at the end of the day I just want it to work. Period.
<Ford_P> I've had several issues.
<pleia2> Ford_P: this really isn't the place for venting
<Ford_P> ok fine. Then I have an issue with my sound card and I'm not able to get it to work. I don't have weeks to spend researching the issue.
<Ford_P> I've checked alsamixer however it won't store my changes
<pleia2> I've had luck with "ubuntu-bug audio" mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pleia2> it walks you through several tests and then collects data for a bug report if nothing works
<Ford_P> so the frustration comes as a fairly new user that getting support is difficult and you have several different suggestions which may or may not solve the problem.
<Ford_P> The other thing is when reading the forums the issue might not totally relate to your issue
<Ford_P> so maybe 50% of what's suggested may apply.
<pleia2> please stop being mean :( we do our best
<Unit193> Try the page she linked to, it's helpful.
<Ford_P> not being mean. Just really really frustrated
<pleia2> you can buy commercial support: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<Ford_P> and have not found adequate help
<pleia2> you are being mean, I am trying to help you and all you've done is insult us about how unhelpful we are
<pleia2> it's not productive, it's mean and not really appropriate here
<Ford_P> no insults have been directed to anyone in the chat.
<Ford_P> this is directed with the product
<Ford_P> rather, at the product
<pleia2> we are not developers of the product, this is not the place to rant
<SleepyzTunz> hmm maybe go back to crappy windoz
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ford_P: Try to understand that we are contributing to the community. We are not getting paid and we do our part for the community. Insulting/ talking in frustration wont give anything. I prefer you to try the solutions available. All of us here have different machines and we try different things. Its all upto your machine hardware and you can't blame us for not supporting.
<Ford_P> that's always an option. I know with nearly 100% certainty that it will work.
<SleepyzTunz> yea
<Ford_P> this isnt blaming anyone in the chat
<Ford_P> missing the point
<pleia2> then please stop, this is a support channel
<pleia2> if you don't want support, please take your rant elsewhere
<Unit193> This isn't a venting channel
<SleepyzTunz> yea
<Ford_P> I want support. I've been trying to solve an issue
<pleia2> no you haven't, I gave you a link and a suggestion and all you did was complain about us
<SleepyzTunz> kic em
<Ford_P> I've already looked at the site from a previous day
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ford_P: Try posting your issue in ubuntuforums.org, specifying your hardware and other stuff. you will get answers in minutes
<Ford_P> minutes?
<IAmNotThatGuy> SleepyzTunz: Sometimes, we have to understand the person seeking help. So, kicking is not a solution =]
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ford_P: Yes. Provided you mentioned all the methods you tried plus your driver details plus your current status
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ford_P: Good regarding that and you can see a sample post in ubuntu forums regarding sound issue
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/Good/Google*
<Ford_P> at this point I guess there are very few other options
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have to go out for a while. brb
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ford_P: If you provide enough details and methods you tried, you will get a narrow answer for your issue.. Thats how we do if we fail in solving our issues
<Ford_P> ok I'll give it a try and see what happens.
<sanbar> Ford_P: Good Luck!
<Ford_P> thanks
<sanbar> np
<sanbar> I did not see the problem with Ford_P until just now (read the history).  I think you guys handled it very well and professionally.
<rainstake> HI, I have an error when trying to run a program to update my garmin 250 maps, here is the error output: Archive:  /media/9475-A297/GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe [/media/9475-A297/GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe]   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on  
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake: Are you using Wine?
<rainstake> yes, I have it installed.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I don't think you can update a .exe application
<Snicksie> how are you trying to run it, rainstake ? is it in terminal, did you doubleclick on it in your filemanager, did you rightclick and choose the program wine to open it with, ...?
<Snicksie> he wants to use it to update his GPS IAmNotThatGuy ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Owh! my bad. I should better concentrate in work :P Snicksie carryon =]
<rainstake> Yes, what snicklsie said.
<rainstake> The program won't run due to the error message I posted.  Let me know if you want me to paste it again.
<rainstake> Thank you for all the attention, by the way.  Waiting for your reply.
<Unit193> How are you trying to run it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake: Can you copy your application to the home folder? and there are some settings update to be done in Wine. You have to add a drive in settings.
<rainstake> the program is a exe file I downloaded.
<rainstake> Okay, can you kindly guide me to what  you suggest?  I'm so new at this, but am familiar with command line.
<Unit193> Right, so do you have a file manager open and you're just clicking it? Try right clicking > Executable Bit
<Snicksie> long time ago I worked with wine, but shouldn't you open it with wine, Unit193 ? :)
<Snicksie> rightclick -> open with ... -> wine
<Unit193> Snicksie: Yeah, they changed it so it needed the bit checked
<Snicksie> ah, okay :)
<Unit193> But by all means, carry on
<rainstake> Okay, I  put the exe file in the downloads folder from a USB Drive.
<rainstake> Unit193, I don't have the file manager open, but willdo that,now.
<Unit193> I was trying to figure out how exactly you were trying to run it, be it type a command or otherwise
<rainstake> Unit193, I see. I was trying to dbl click on the file itself, it was located on my USB drive.
<rainstake> however, I just put in Downloads and then right clicked as you mentioned and tried to open it with WINE
<rainstake> Unit193: When  using Wine, I see an popup that says 'extracting', but then it finishes and all is silent.  Nothing seems to open up, elsewise.
<Unit193> rainstake: Right, try opening a terminal there and type   unzip THEFILEHERE
<rainstake> Okay, doing so now.
<rainstake> Here is the result: unzip:  cannot find or open THEFILEHERE, THEFILEHERE.zip or THEFILEHERE.ZIP.
<Unit193> Well, I wanted you to put the name of the file there...
<rainstake> Oh. I see.
<Snicksie> Unit193 meant to say 'unzip /media/9475-A297/GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe' (where 'THEFILEHERE' is just a dummy text, which you should replace :) )
 * Unit193 is clear as mud on a rainy day
<rainstake> Unit193: here is the resulting text: unzip:  cannot find or open GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe, GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe.zip or GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe.ZIP.
<rainstake> the file is called GarminMapUpdater...
<Unit193> Can you change dir to the location of the file and run unzip GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe    (If that's still the file name)
<Snicksie> rainstake, as I said, you needed to replace it; that means you can type "unzip file.exe" ; "unzip file.exe.zip" ; "unzip file.exe.ZIP"
<Unit193> Snicksie: He moved it to downloads I think he said, feel free to chime in
<Snicksie> yep, he said he moved it t downloads, so 'cd Downloads' should be correct, if he's in the home directory
<Unit193> cd ~/Downloads if he isn't ;)
<Snicksie> you know about the autocomplete possibility of the commandline, rainstake ? it uses the [tab]-key as a autocomplete... f.e. if you have the file GarminMapUpdater.exe, you can type "Gar", press [tab] and it should autocomplete the last part
<rainstake> No.
<rainstake> Sorry, had to change a diaper.
<rainstake> got it, I'll type the Gar and then tab to autocomplete
<Unit193> I hope it's a kids and not your own >_>
<Unit193> ;)
<rainstake> lol
<rainstake> Okay, Unit193, here is the output:No command 'Gar' found, did you mean:  Command 'jar' from package 'openjdk-6-jdk' (main)  Command 'jar' from package 'fastjar' (main)  Command 'jar' from package 'gcj-4.3' (universe)  Command 'jar' from package 'gcj-4.4-jdk' (main)  Command 'dar' from package 'dar' (universe)  Command 'Grr' from package 'rssreader.app' (universe)  Command 'xar' from package 'xar' (universe)  Command 'tar' f
<IAmNotThatGuy> Unit193: xP
<Unit193> So you're in downloads, type    ls
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake: try using paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Unit193> I'm just glad
<rainstake> IAmNotThatGuy: what should I paste, now?
<IAmNotThatGuy> the URL
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake: Hit paste in the bottom adn then, copy the URL and share it here
<rainstake> I mean, I'm on the page
<IAmNotThatGuy> copy the contents you want to show to us, paste it in the text box, Hit paste in the bottom adn then, copy the URL and share it here
<Unit193> We are trying to get you to extract that file since it's compressed, but having problems getting there
<rainstake> Okay, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793492/
<rainstake> thank you, Unit193, really appreciate all the assistance.
<Unit193> Well, can you  type   ls   now? Kinda need the file name to be after unzip....
<rainstake> Yes.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ls | grep *.exe will do
<rainstake> ls typed.
<rainstake> okay, typing ls pipe...
<IAmNotThatGuy> rainstake: If you get only one line result, the paste it here
<IAmNotThatGuy> or else paste.ubuntu.com
<rainstake> I get a silent result.
<IAmNotThatGuy> you are in the downloads folder where you unzipped ?
<rainstake> I mean, command line accepts ls | grep *.exe
<rainstake> let me check
<rainstake> Oh, I cd to Downloads.   Sorry, now I have this in red-color: GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe
<rainstake> It's ready to be unzipped, right?
<Unit193> Yep, just   unzip GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe   and a bunch of new files are now all over the place
<rainstake> Here's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793494/
<Unit193> From what I looked at, and what another said, not looking good for Garmin :/
<rainstake> Unit193: Yeah, looking pretty bad.
<Unit193> You could try   wine GarminMapUpdater_v3.0.5.exe   and then check for anyfiles it may have extracted (or already did), but that's about it
<rainstake> Okay.
<rainstake> Let me try that.
<rainstake> Unit193: Here's the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793503/
<Snicksie> rainstake, it seems your mono should be updated... at this moment mono 2.6 is in the ubuntu repositories, I can help you install the mono 2.8, but it'll take quite some time before it's installed... It needs to be configured first and compiled... it's quite easy though :)
<Snicksie> here is a script that will guide you through the procedure: http://www.integratedwebsystems.com/2010/10/mono-2-8-install-script-for-ubuntu-fedora/
<rainstake> Okay.  Can it be done in an hour?
<rainstake> Okay, I'll go to that Web Site.
<Snicksie> I guess... open a commandline, make a special folder for your mono (it'll make it easier) and run this commands:
<Snicksie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793509/
<Snicksie> it'll ask for your password, it needs it for installing some extra things :)
<rainstake> Snicksie:here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793515/
<Snicksie> hm, seems you got an error in your packages :)
<Unit193> Medibuntu, not a big deal for this
<Snicksie> it has an error Unit193 :)
<Snicksie> packages.medibuntu.org:http
<Unit193> Yeah, can be fixed if you'd like
<Snicksie> thats not a correct url ;)
<Unit193> Really? I thought Choeme changed it to that...
<rainstake> Unit193:how can I fix?
<rainstake> lol
<Unit193> You could pastebin the file  /etc/apt/sources.list
<hobgoblin> no
<Unit193> ^^
<hobgoblin>   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<hobgoblin> assuming it is there
<Unit193> Ah, they have their own, that's nice (Did they change that?)
<hobgoblin> most 'other' lists go to sources.list.d now
<rainstake> hobgoblin: I'm in cd Downloads, should I go to my home directory/
<hobgoblin> rainstake: cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list then paste it to pastebin
<rainstake> Okay.
<rainstake> hobgoblin: here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793521/
<hobgoblin> try sudo apt-get update please
<hobgoblin> if there are no errors try doing whatever the script thing wants again
<rainstake> guys  I got toput my baby to bed thlpx u 4 all the he
<rainstake> help...typing w 1 hand, sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<garden92> hi. i just uncompressed the teamspeak run file and it gave me this TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 file. how do i install this?
<Snicksie> garden92, can you doubleclick on it?
<Snicksie> I think it should start running then
<stahlie> what's the command to see how much free space on disk?
<geirha> df -h
<garden92> Snicksie: Thanks that worked
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> o/ s
<hobgoblin> o/ s-fox
<hobgoblin> even
<s-fox> \o hobgoblin
<s-fox> odd
<hobgoblin> I know
<pleasehelp> can anyone help me with wireless problems on ubuntu 10.04
<pleasehelp> My laptop Acer with built in wireless card Broadcom Corporation cannot  connect to wireless networks using ubuntu 10.04.  Wireless still works with Windows 7.  And ethernet works on ubuntu and W7..
<pleasehelp> I am trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html EXCEPT i dont know how to check if my device is on
<bioterror> !broadcom
<ubot2`> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<philipballew> How would i disable network-manager from running? is there a better way then un checking enable networking?
<bioterror> philipballew, why you want to disable it?
<philipballew> bioterror, to run aircrack
<bioterror> that's samrted way to disable it
<bioterror> smartest
<bioterror> anotherway would be stop the service as temporary solution
<bioterror> but dont do anything illegal!
<philipballew> i think unchecking doesnt fully disable it bioterror ? and dont worry, i wouldnt think of it
<bioterror> no it does not
<bioterror> until you reboot
<bioterror> but you can sudo service networkmanager stop
<philipballew> thats what i figures. thanks
<philipballew> bioterror, if it returns a message saying network-manager unrecognized service, how can i see all the services running to know what one to kill
<bioterror> ls /etc/init.d/
<bioterror> ;)
<duanedesign> .3
<benonsoftware> ?
<duanedesign> though i would pee 3 times ;P
<benonsoftware> :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-06
<stepnjump> hello everyone
<benonsoftware> Hello stepnjump
<stepnjump> hi benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> stepnjump: Just to let you know there is #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic chat :P
<r4y> How do I upgrade banshee to the latest stable release?
<holstein> r4y: this is what i would used for upgrading banshee https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<holstein> or, thats what i would try first
<r4y> ty
<holstein> would use*
<r4y> I am not sure if it's going to help my problem
<r4y> I looked under plug-ins and it has mtp selected
<r4y> I was reading about it and thought I might need to upgrade Banshee
<holstein> depends.. you having trouble syncing up to something?
<r4y> I exchanged my rca th1814wm-a and this time I did safely remove it and it will not mount on Ubuntu 10.04 or Windows XP
<holstein> r4y: maybe its dead :/
<r4y> I was going to upgrade the firmware but it is stuck in mtp mode and the easyrip software says it needs to be in msc mode
<r4y> so I can't try to upgrade the firmware
<holstein> that was a hardware setting for a little sansa i had
<holstein> well, a setting made on the actual unit
<r4y> I tried Qlix and it says there is no device
<r4y> I tried mtp-detect and it says there is no device
<r4y> I've be Googling to no avail
<holstein> well, if its not mounting...
<r4y> I hope I can return it for money
<r4y> Any suggestions for what to buy that will work with Linux and is fairly cheap on tigerdirect and or newegg?
<holstein> r4y: i havent messed with anything like that since the android phone
<r4y> Do you know who would know?
<r4y> I mean
<r4y> Who might know?
<holstein> anything with drag and drop firmware
<holstein> something that just shows up as a drive
<r4y> Yes
<r4y> I prefer hands on
<r4y> This was great for that until it doesn't mount
<r4y> I haven't had this one for long.
<r4y> Is there a mp3 hardware player channel for Linux users or something related?
<holstein> theres #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i think most will suggest something with drag and drop firmware
<r4y> Is there hydrogen?
<holstein> all of them break
<r4y> Yes but less then a week
<r4y> I get it though
<holstein> sure.. thats a perfect time for it to go
<holstein> for a hard drive to fail... when they are new out of the box
<r4y> It could be worse I guess, other then hoping I can still get my money back. I wonder what the expiration date is for returning it
<holstein> depends on where you got it, but you should always try the manufacturer... roku replaced my roku player like a year past its warranty.. and so did kensington with a nice mouse i have
<r4y> what does holstein refer to?, I didn't get a waranty for it I think
<holstein> r4y: im just saying, regardless of your agreement, contact the manufacturer
<holstein> sometimes they support you
<holstein> the place where you purchased it should support you now, since its been a week
<holstein> but, also since its been a week, mabye its just something with a learning curve
<r4y> The only thing is it is made for Windows like most things say and I am afraid I will not be able to get my money back if that doesn't work out in time before the expiration date
<r4y> yes, I am sorry. You are right in your thinking though
<holstein> r4y: ?... you just return it cause its not mounting in windows
<r4y> Yes, both windows and linux
<holstein> im not saying you lie... but you didnt break it in linux.. unless you did ;)
<r4y> Before, I forgot to right click and safely remove but this time I did click safely remove which is the new on not the old one
<r4y> I am not sure what I could have done to break it.
<r4y> However it came with easyrip software designed for it
<r4y> It worked without it, until it would not mount
<r4y> This is why I want to buy a linux supported mp3 player
<holstein> youve tried seeing it in fdisk -l ?
<r4y> yes
<r4y> I will try again though
<holstein> r4y: you'll probably pay extra for one that says 'linux' on the box
<r4y> nothing popped up
<holstein> r4y: sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> or, run gparted and see if you see the deivce there
<holstein> and consider formatting it
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794549/
<r4y> I had formatted the older one before
<holstein> r4y: well, it could be bad...
<r4y> I think in my case it's Disk Utility not gparted but I could be wrong
<r4y> I there was both
<holstein> r4y: ?... well you can run either and look for it
<holstein> i want you to run gparted and look
<holstein> but you can use the other if you like... let me know if you see it either place
<r4y> I've checked over and over and it doesn't show up
<r4y> I will check again
<holstein> r4y: you dont have to check.. if it aint showing up there, you'll never mount it
<r4y> The only thing related is called Peripheral Devices which is empty
<holstein> r4y: it'll be a hard drive in gparted
<r4y> I came here earlier and said that I can mount my flash drive on the same usb port
<r4y> how do I open gparted in the terminal?
<holstein> gksudo gparted
<holstein> r4y: careful in there!
<r4y> It says it's not installed
<holstein> r4y: gparted tells you the RCA is not installed?
<holstein> or you only find your hard drive there?
<r4y> no the terminal says gparted is not installed
<holstein> r4y: you might have to install it
<r4y> OK
<r4y> sudo apt-get install gparted I presume?
<holstein> r4y: however you install software
<r4y> Or aptude, I messed the spelling up
<holstein> no need though... if its not seen, it wont mount
<r4y> I use apt-get normally
<r4y> OK, now what?
<holstein> r4y: i say, you do nothing, and return or exchange the device
<r4y> "/dev/sda" all the way
<holstein> right
<r4y> ending with numbers
<r4y> No, I know a few things
<r4y> I was just making sure I am drawing the right conclusion from what I am seeing.
<holstein> r4y: you are seeing nothing.. so it cant boot
<holstein> you can try unplug and replug
<r4y> I have tried many things like that
<r4y> The manual said to remove batteries to reset it so I did that
<r4y> I tried leaving it in when restarting
<r4y> I've tried starting for listening and plugging it in
<holstein> i would say, return it... then if that doesnt work, exchange again... throw that manual out, and just never plug it in windows
<r4y> TY for trying. I need to move on. This has caused me too much headache.
<holstein> sure.. assuming you are allowed to 'move on', thats what i would do
<r4y> Well, if I can't return it the files that I put on it still play, and I can always get a different mp3 player as well.
<r4y> I have been trying to fix this thing all day. I am almost sick from it. I have to move on.
<holstein> r4y: good luck!
<r4y> Thank you. And thank you for the recommended channel. 2 people have already suggested mp3 players to try out
<r4y> It was suggested as well to check for an mp3 player that works with rockbox
<holstein> yup.. i like rockbox
<r4y> I am finally free. Thank you very much.
<Culiforge> Hi all, getting my system straightened out (again!) trying to fix synaptic not fixing/installing packages.
<Culiforge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794825/
<Culiforge> didn't ask for these packages but I assume they're dependencies of some sort
<mybox1776> Is this channel dead?
<holstein> mybox1776: acutally quite active... feel free and check the /topic... its an official support channel, so its for support questions... there is an OT channel for chatter
<pauliax> hello, i need to begin with ubuntu, but i can't becouse ubuntu disk 11.10 don't recognizes gigabyte p35-ds3 RAID-0 hard diskcs, can someone help me?
<holstein> pauliax: maybe you want to just install to a USB stick to begin... or install it inside virtualbox... feel free to hang out, maybe someone has more experience with that hardware
<pauliax> no i don't need it on virtual disk, why shoold i, i need an operating system, and i dont want one more hdd
<holstein> pauliax: ah... right one... well feel free and wait for someone who can help you install to that array natively... ill google around and post if i find something...
<pauliax> i dont find anyfing, but i am bad googler :(
<holstein> pauliax: im not seeing anything that makes me think it should not be supported. feel free to elaborate as to the errors you are experiencing, or try the 10.04 LTS (long term support) version
<holstein> if it were my hardware, i would try and boot live and see how everything is supported
<pauliax> everything else is suported because - before raid it was working
<holstein> i would assume it might be something to do with the way you have the array configured then
<holstein> again, you'd just need to elaborate as to what and how it worked, and what you think broke it and how
<pauliax> i broke it because, i formated disk. pluged second disk - made array, installed w7 (whatever it is) on second partition, i tryed install ubuntu - and it dont saw disk or partitions - att all - sorry for eanglish
<holstein> pauliax: i would poke around on the forums for someone with that hardware, and see how they are dual booting on it... in not sure what happens there... i would also try the alternate installer, and as i suggested before, 10.04..
<pauliax> how alternate installer - what is it? diferent version? sorry i dont understand?
<holstein> pauliax: its a different verion of the installer
<holstein> version*
<holstein> i would try the alternate iso from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<holstein> that will help you further diagnose as you are waiting and looking around
<pauliax> thanks
<holstein> you might also try #ubuntu-server ... or somewhere else where hardware like that would come up...
<pauliax> i still think its gigabyte (not very friendly) RAID-0 driver missing, but thanks for your time
<holstein> pauliax: might not be friendly, but if you saw it before, that doesnt explain the issue
<holstein> if you saw it, and all was well.. then you reconfigured, and its not working.. its safe to assume its not the hardware, but in the configuring
<pauliax> hello, i need to begin with ubuntu, but i can't becouse ubuntu disk 11.10 don't recognizes gigabyte p35-ds3 RAID-0 hard diskcs, can someone help me?
<pauliax> ups, sorry
<pauliax> http://lt.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<holstein> pauliax: it *did* recognize it though... maybe you can go back to that, and work from there
<holstein> pauliax: when starting the google search that way, it doesnt work well since it seems (and your data backs this up) that ubuntu *does* support that hardware
<holstein> i was proposing that something in the configuration is not presenting itself to ubuntu 11.10, but might work with the LTS version, 10.04
<pauliax> can you please show me where you saw it?
<holstein> the 10.04 version?.. http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<pauliax> btw 10.04 is better no gnome3
<holstein> better is a matter of opionion... you can also try the upcoming 12.04 LTS version live and see if it shows up for you
<mybox1776> Hi there.  Is there any way to modify the "dash home" _ The slider task bar thingy that pops out from the left side. I would like to 'lock it' in place and and also place it at the bottom. In system settings I cannot find a spot to make this change.
<mybox1776> Placing it like a mac setup.
<mybox1776> Any help would be appreciated
<holstein> mybox1776: this is 11.10? with the unity UI?
<mybox1776> Linux mybox1776 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mybox1776> I believe so. Newest dwnld from site and install. And just ran all updates
<mybox1776> fresh clean install on Sony laptop...fdiskd' and formatted
<mybox1776> Also any time I try to run apt-get install XYZ, I get  "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<mybox1776> "
<holstein> mybox1776: i am not a unity user my self.. i know customizing it can be challengin... you might want to ask in #ubuntu, but feel free to hang here and wait
<holstein> mybox1776: thats likely just because another package manager is open.. you can look for, and turn off the updater
<mybox1776> so I do  su apt-get install XYZ (whetever) and get Unknown id: apt-get
<holstein> you need sudo apt-get install
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install whatever
<mybox1776> ah, it;s not SU?
<holstein> mybox1776: sudo is what we have
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot2`> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mybox1776> hmmm  seemed to work on other installs...  awesome..  ok.
<holstein> mybox1776: you can set it up where su will work AFAIK, but sudo is the way to go
<mybox1776> Good to know.  I have also been struggling w/ my capture card - (hauppauge!) WinTV-HVR 850 (USB)  Ubuntu seems to detect it...  (when I run lsusb) I get :  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2040:b140 Hauppauge
<mybox1776> but, I assume, like in Windows, I need to attach drivers to it to work in say, MythTV or other TV apps so I can watch broadcast TV?
<holstein> assume nothing
<mybox1776> Like TVTime... MeTV - all these devices want to detect as a device to use is my onboard laptop webcam
<holstein> most things are plug and play (literally), but with specialized hardware like that its hard to say...i would search the myth supported devices
<mybox1776> Yeah, Its supported w/ this latest Kern. And from what others have said, the drivers will work (I know, assume nothing) but...
<holstein> mybox1776: cool.. so it'll 'just work' then
<mybox1776> hehe A lot of my Linux guys at work say that a lot.. "it just works"
<mybox1776> Ihave found other wise in a few instances...   but I'm learning
<holstein> yup... it'll either just work, or it'll be a pain
<mybox1776> I have found that with this new install, Ubuntu Software Center takes a good long time to load all the time...and I dont have much installed, default. I have 4gb of ram installed and after I open Firefox and maybe a few terminals doing nothing...  I see that I only have like 650MB free mem left. Even my Windows 7 install afer book left me w/ 2gb
<mybox1776> is this verzion of the xwindow a little more bloated?
<holstein> maybe... i dont use unity
<mybox1776> yeah $ free -g  says 3GB used --
<holstein> im mostly running 10.04 as well... that was the last LTS (long term support), the next release, 12.03 is an lts as well
<mybox1776> can I scrap unity easily?
<holstein> though, i have several testing versions of 11.10 and 12.04 with other UI's
<mybox1776> how can I tell what version I have?
<holstein> mybox1776: sure.. its all open... you can do what you like... the term 'easily' may be a bit elastic though
<mybox1776> tru
<holstein> most folks try XFCE... in theory, you run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop, and logout or reboot and select "xubuntu session"
<holstein> but i would do some research, and also, just generally 'get your feet wet'
<holstein> i mean, you got more ram free than i have in most of my machines ;)
<mybox1776> Unable to locate package xubuntu-destop
<holstein> yup... thats what we call a 'fat-finger
<holstein> i suggest you *dont* just willy-nilly run that command though
<Unit193> oCean: Hey
<holstein> its xubuntu-desktop though
<mybox1776> hehe
 * holstein mistyped it
<mybox1776> I copied it from you hehehe
<mybox1776> :)
<holstein> toally my bad
<mybox1776> sall' good
<oCean> Hi Unit193
<Unit193> There's always !purexfce too
<holstein> Unit193: thats probably better to just try it out right?
<holstein> mybox1776: you can always download the live CD's for xubuntu, or the others, and try them without effecting your install
<Unit193> In VM or otherwise
<Unit193> holstein: Well, it gets as close as you can to "uninstall" the other bits
<mybox1776> yup - I was actually on xbuntu before  but I had problems w/ it - I think it just got messed up along the way - session manager would crash...my screen saver would kick in and when i try to log in my authentication would fail.
<mybox1776> So, I reformatted and started over. I do like XFCE tho...
<holstein> well, if you are used to it already...
<mybox1776> holstein:  xfce so much better...
<mybox1776> I actually was uselkyd to Kbuntu - but I like this.  Seems less bu
<holstein> mybox1776: cool :) ... i just didnt want you to do something drastic you wouldnt be comfortable with...
<mybox1776> Apps load MUCH quicker
<mybox1776> tis' why I used the word "bloated"  Unity seems as such.
<holstein> the #xubuntu channel is quite active as well
<mybox1776> I bet a lot of people (mostly Windows users) would like Xfce a lot...  seems "familiar" and its a mix of style like mac/windows/linux
<mybox1776> thanks for the command to install
<holstein> mybox1776: anytime... enjoy!
<mybox1776> the developers might want to move the "log out" icon/button which sits next to applications menu. easily "clickable"
<mybox1776> Thx again.  Now, on to getting my card to work! (Haupauge)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-07
<Geodude> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an old computer I found in the trash at my brother's work. I can't get the sound to work. I can see the card, it says Audigy SB [unknown]. But I can't get it to make sound. It has like 8 jacks in it and I can't figure out which jack is the right jack. But I've been messing with it for like an hour now and I still have no sound. :/
<Geodude> SB Audigy 2 [unknown]*
<Geodude> I added snd-emu10k1 in /etc/modules. That did nothing, AFAIK.
<philipballew> what driver is the sound card running?
<philipballew> Geodude,
<Geodude> Uhh how do I check that?
<philipballew> open a terminal
<philipballew> lspci -vvv
<philipballew> paste it into pastebin or something or if you want to isolate the sound card your welcome to
<Geodude> From googling, everyone else's card says "SB Audigy 2 [SB0240]" where mine says "SB Audigy 2 [Unknown]". I only found one search result that listed it as unknown and their problem was that they had their sound muted so that didn't help me at all.
<philipballew> well paste the output to here
<philipballew> pastebin.com/
<Geodude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795579/
<philipballew> even better
<Geodude> Sorry I'm on IRC on my windows computer and the linux computer is across the room so I have to go back and forth lol.
<philipballew> you should switch to ubuntu full time
<philipballew> also, whats alsamixer show?
<Geodude> I actually just switched from Ubuntu full time.
<Geodude> I used it for a year as my only OS.
<Geodude> Uhg I hate alsamixer. I dont know. I can't ever figure out what it is doing or how to move it. I can't use my mouse so it's extremely debilitating lol.
<philipballew> did you want to hate yourself so you decided to switch back :)
<Geodude> Unity and lack of gnome2 support made me switch to Windows again.
<philipballew> you dont need a mouse. its all in the terminal, thats why its so good
<Geodude> CLI is not my strong side :)
<Geodude> I prefer GUI when I can.
<Geodude> It's showing soudn at 100%. other than that i can't read alsamixer.
<Geodude> sound*
<philipballew> have you ever thought about xfce,lxde,kde,openbox,fluxbox?
<philipballew> your welcome to take a screen shot
<Geodude> I've tried kde, xfce, lxde, et c. et c. ad nauseum.
<Geodude> I like gnome2.
<Geodude> I tried Unity and Gnome3 for about 3 weeks each and I could not get them to work. My games would not even render on the screen.
<Geodude> I could hear the sound and interact with menus with my mouse and keyboard, but it would just show my desktop.
<Geodude> Unity and Gnome3, IMO, are still in beta.
<Geodude> They need major work before I will consider them again.
<philipballew> sorry, im not a gamer so i never messed with those. unity is nice imo. but i have customized the hell out of it
<Geodude> That's what I've heard. Unity is nice if you spend a long time customizing it. Which I did. But I don't like change. I like my gnome2.
<Geodude> I'm not sure how to get a screen shot from that computer to this computer...
<Geodude> picasa URLs are giant.
<philipballew> tiny url?
<philipballew> did you use linux before gnome2?
<Geodude> No.
<Geodude> And, granted, I also customized the crap out of gnome2 but I can actually use it stock. Unity is unusable unless I spend at least 30 minutes changing stuff.
<Geodude> So I'm sticking with 10.04 until Mint gets MATE off the ground.
<Geodude> Or they fix Gnome3.
<philipballew> maybe if you dont like change then if you were using linux before gnome 2 you probably would not have like gnome 2. sometimes these things are confusing at first but its all linux really. if yiu have a terminal and a web browser you got most everything
<philipballew> I really hate mint
<philipballew> and i normally like most things, but mint bugs the shit out me
<philipballew> did you get that screen shot?
<Geodude> tinyurl.com/79xcueg
<Geodude> I need windows for my games anyways. I got most of my games working in Linux but they just look so much better in DX10.
<philipballew> what kind of games do you play?
<Geodude> Dungeons and Dragons Online, Guild Wars, Star Wars The Old Republic
<Geodude> Guild Wars works almost natively on Linux because the developers coded it to play nicely with Wine.
<philipballew> sounds like a total fun time!
<philipballew> star wars is cool
<Geodude> SWTOR is super buggy right now. I'm going to give it a few months. It's pretty agrevating.
<Geodude> But I'm really enjoying it.
<philipballew> what are the two things in alsamixer that are muted?
<Geodude> the things that have the [MM] on them?
<Geodude> Tone and 3d contr
<Geodude> But I can't un-mute them.
<philipballew> how old is this computer?
<Geodude> I found it in the trash.
<Geodude> lol
<philipballew> so you put linux on it!
<Geodude> Yes. lol.
<Geodude> It only has 1 gig of ram but it has a really nice CPU for some reason lol.
<philipballew> my laptop has four and it has run ubuntu since the day i got it
<Geodude> Intel 4 3.00GHz, 3.00GHz
<philipballew> alright, well since you got this in the trash, im wondering if the card is dammaged
<Geodude> I had Win7 on it for a hot minute and the sound worked.
<Geodude> But, yeah. I'm at the end of my rope here. I don't know what the problem is. Ubuntu sees the card.
 * philipballew thinks
<philipballew> could be a pulse thing
<Geodude> I have always had issues with sound since Ubuntu 10.04
<Geodude> How do I check to see if Pulseaudio is working correctly?
<philipballew> !pulse
<ubot2`> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Geodude> Well, it's running.
<Geodude> But I do not have this: Now, go into Applications -> Sound and Video -> click on PulseAudio Preferences.
<Geodude> It also says to enable software sound mixing and set devices to Autodetect in my Sounds panel but I don't have those options anywhere.
<pjkaiser> Hi all... Linux n00b here. Been trying to install Lubuntu on an old, old system (P3 500) with problems... any helpers out there?
<Geodude> It's pretty quiet tonight. I've never installed Lubuntu before.
<pleia2> pjkaiser: I suggest asking specific questions, if people know the answers they'll make some suggestions
<pjkaiser> That's OK... I'm thinking there may be hardware issues, but I'm not sure. I installed 32-bit Ubuntu, and it worked - sort of
<pjkaiser> really slow, the mouse left pointer trails all over the screen
<Geodude> That is odd.
<pjkaiser> Lubuntu installed, but when I booted up after the install, it did the POST checks fine, and hung just after that
<pjkaiser> All I saw was the flashing cursor in the top left corner of the screen
<pjkaiser> The other thing is (here's where the hardware issues may come in), I'm installing it on a system with a dead CD-ROM and dead 3.5" drives. The way I did it was to phyiscally remove the HDD and hook it up to another tower with a working CD drive
<pjkaiser> then, after the install but before the reboot, I reconnected to the P3 500
<pjkaiser> my only other thought might be to remove the CD drive from the newer tower and transfer it to the P3 for the install...
<pleia2> sounds like it's not loading the boot loader, which may be because it can't find it (referencing a drive name which doesn't exist, which may due to installing it on another system) or something is broken on it
<pjkaiser> when I got the old compo (free, btw), it had win98 on it... it worked, but sluggishly, and had trouble finding internet
<pleia2> you don't actually need to install ubuntu and lubuntu separately, if ubuntu worked you can just try out lubuntu by installing the lubuntu-desktop package and switching to lubuntu in the login screen
<pjkaiser> ah
<pjkaiser> I looked for Lubuntu in the software center after seeing regular U running so choppily
<pjkaiser> and didn't find anything
<pleia2> which version of ubuntu?
<pjkaiser> 10.04
<pjkaiser> I'm running that (with no problems) on the other tower
<pleia2> ah, yeah, lubuntu only became official with the latest release, 11.10
<pjkaiser> Oh
<pjkaiser> running regular Ubuntu 10.10LTS on the 2GHz machine, and that's the version that ran (slowly) on the P3
<pleia2> 10.04 LTS?
<pjkaiser> and that install worked with the cross-drive install
<pleia2> (10.10 wasn't an LTS)
<pjkaiser> sorry, yeah
<pjkaiser> 10.04LTS
<pleia2> you can also try other things, like just installing an alternate desktop environment
<pjkaiser> can I get those via the software center?
<pleia2> install xfce, or fluxbox, again you just select the nalternate window manager when you log in
<pleia2> yes
<pjkaiser> awesome
<pleia2> I use fluxbox on my old p3 laotop
<pjkaiser> cool
<pleia2> very basic :) but I just need to start up a web browser and chat really
<pjkaiser> all righty then... I have a few more ideas to try out now. Thanks a bunch, and here's hopin'! :-)
<pleia2> good luck
<pjkaiser> Hey... another random question
<pjkaiser> with Ubuntu, I have to click the mouse arrow way down near the bottom to click where I want to... is there a fix for that?
<pleia2> not sure what you mean
<pjkaiser> everything works just fine, but when I click the mouse button on something, it reads a bit low, or...
<pjkaiser> instead of clicking right where the tip of the mouse arrow is, it's more toward the bottom
<pleia2> never seen that before, sorry
<pjkaiser> the bottom left corner of the arrow head, to be exact
<pjkaiser> oh well
<pjkaiser> not a big deal, just a bit weird
<pleia2> sounds weird :)
<pleia2> might try a different mouse and see if it still happens/
<pjkaiser> when I switch back to another compo, I find myself clicking too high the first few times :-P
<pjkaiser> anyway, off to try the reinstall
<pjkaiser> Hi all. Just got Lubuntu running on this system, and I want to get Folding@Home running on here too... Any helpers?
<Culiforge> somewhere along the line, kernel 2.6.32-37 (I think) got added to my grub. It's set as default kernel before 32-33 but it doesn't boot correctly. How can I remove/reinstall it so I dont break anything?
<pip__> newbie question:  I've seen a reference to this: $> ifup wlan0.  What in the world does the > refer to.  I get the $ is a standard terminal line & not # (root?)  I understand that the rest is about wireless interfaces.  I'm trying to work out how to use ifscheme.
<harleydude> Where do I change screen resolution?
<Kentrel> Can someone help me figure out why I can't get my USB microphone to work. It's a Samson COU1 and it's recognised automatically, but I can't record anything. Checked all the levels
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-08
<MrChrisDruif> philipballew; 'lo
<philipballew> hello MrChrisDruif
<Culiforge> hey all, I'm running 10.04 and have not customized the gui at all (that I'm aware of :). I have this issue wherein I mouse over the ubuntu icon in the upper left corner on the taskbar and a selector/chooser of the four desktop/workspace areas is presented. It's quite annoying and I'd like to turn it off.
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and for some reason when I clear recent documents it keeps reappearing.
<dsenator_> hi
<nothingspecial> hi dsenator_
<dsenator_> i cant seem to update my synaptic manger without having an error
<nothingspecial> What is the error?
<dsenator_> well, i have it on screen grab
<dsenator_> where can i upload it for anyone to see?
<dsenator_> Ubuntu 1?
<nothingspecial> any image site, imagebin for example
<dsenator_> but i dont know how to drop an image in UB1
<nothingspecial> or type sudo apt-get update in the terminal and post the error here
<dsenator_> http://imagebin.org/192464
<dsenator_> same as from the terminal
<dsenator_> here
<dsenator_> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dsenator_> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<dsenator_> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dsenator_> thats my plight
<nothingspecial> back up your sources list then make a new one
<dsenator_> how?
<nothingspecial> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_bak
<nothingspecial> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothingspecial> Then use this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<nothingspecial> to paste a new one in.
<nothingspecial> save close
<nothingspecial> then sudo apt-get update
<dsenator_> i shd paste these one by one right?
<dsenator_> well, this is the first result
<dsenator_> dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_bak
<dsenator_> mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<nothingspecial> well you should have one
<nothingspecial> what does ls /etc/apt say
<dsenator_> next is this dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_bak
<dsenator_> mv: cannot stat `/etc/apt/sources.list': No such file or directory
<dsenator_> dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis
<nothingspecial> nedds a ' t' at the end
<nothingspecial> sources.list
<dsenator_> the apt/source.list opened a new white terminal like
<nothingspecial> yep use the website I posted to make a new one to paste in
<dsenator_> in the white one, right?
<dsenator_> i did ans saved but there is a second tab saying untitled document 1
<nothingspecial> don't worry
<dsenator_> ok then
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get update
<dsenator_> sudo update in the original terminal or the new white one?
<nothingspecial> any one
<dsenator_> i get
<dsenator_> dsenator@dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get updateE: Type ‘http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php’ is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<nothingspecial> You've put to much in the sources.list
<nothingspecial> hang on
<dsenator_> ok
<nothingspecial> should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/797167/
<nothingspecial> make your list again using the website
<nothingspecial> Don't just paste the link into it
<nothingspecial> The website will generate a list for you
<dsenator_> http://imagebin.org/192467
<dsenator_> how do i do that, i just pasted into the new white terminal
<nothingspecial> Go to the website
<nothingspecial> select country
<nothingspecial> select release eg oneiric if you are using 11.10
<nothingspecial> Tick both Main Restricted Universe Multiverse Security and Updates
<nothingspecial> Generate list
<nothingspecial> then
<nothingspecial> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> on it
<nothingspecial> then delete the link you pasted in there and paste the list you just generated in
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get update
<Arizona_Bay> is there any alternative with Skype i am having some real messed up privacy issues
<dsenator_> nothing special, i just generated the list and it opened a page to me...
<nothingspecial> yep
<dsenator_> and...
<nothingspecial> paste it into /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> gksudo gedit... ? wheere do i paste this
<nothingspecial> in a terminal
<nothingspecial> yep
<dsenator_> i mean earlier on yu said generate list  > then> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> in the terminal right
<nothingspecial> yep, remove the link you put in there already
<nothingspecial> Then paste the list you generated in there instead
<dsenator_> ok but where do i paste gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothingspecial> in a terminal
<dsenator_> i am confused
<nothingspecial> what with
<dsenator_> there are two things yu have asked me to paste here
<dsenator_> the gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> and the new one generated
<dsenator_> talking about this first gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dsenator_> where do i put it
<nothingspecial> start again
<dsenator_> i have two terminals open the whote and the normal one
<nothingspecial> forget everything
<dsenator_> ok lets start again
<dsenator_> step 1
<nothingspecial> close everything then open a new terminal
<dsenator_> open terminal and ...?
<nothingspecial> in that paste
<nothingspecial> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothingspecial> remove the link that you pasted in it so it is blank
<dsenator_> ok
<dsenator_> done
<nothingspecial> then paste the list you generated on the website into it
<dsenator_> its a long page
<nothingspecial> that's fine
<nothingspecial> save
<nothingspecial> close
<nothingspecial> then in the terminal that you have open
<nothingspecial> or a new one
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get update
<dsenator_> yu mean i shd select all the content from the new generated page
<nothingspecial> yep
<dsenator_> but it begins the page by saying ##### OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS
<dsenator_> ###
<dsenator_> shd i have to copy that too
<nothingspecial> so it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/797167/
<nothingspecial> That's fine
<nothingspecial> Anything with a # at the beginning isn't read by ubuntu
<nothingspecial> but don't worry about that
<dsenator_> ok
<dsenator_> done but not yet saved
<nothingspecial> save
<dsenator_> i also have a heading saying
<dsenator_> Getting the GPG keys:
<dsenator_> with a few list
<dsenator_> also Alternate layout for synaptic:
<dsenator_> with its own list
<dsenator_> do i have to copy all of these other lists one by one too or just the main big list you fifrst see on the oage
<nothingspecial> just the main one
<dsenator_> k
<Arizona_Bay> any alternative for skype thats more secure?
<dsenator_> Arizona there is voip stunt, mainly voice, not sure it does video and not sure of it with ubuntu
<dsenator_> there is also oovoo
<dsenator_> nothingspecial...saved now
<dsenator_> i will close
<Arizona_Bay> dsenator does it call people with skype acounts?
<nothingspecial> then
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get update
<dsenator_> you  may have to explore that yurself... let me not mislead yu
<dsenator_> nothingspecial, when closing the untitled doc wont allow close, it is asking me if i want to save changes to doc
<nothingspecial> I thought you saved already
<dsenator_> so i have the options- close without saving, cancel and save as
<nothingspecial> save as
<dsenator_> yeah i clicked save but the untitled doc isnt closing
<nothingspecial> which untitled doc?
<dsenator_> yet its an empty page
<nothingspecial> don't worry about it
<nothingspecial> just close without saving
<dsenator_> like this here from the old screen grabhttp://imagebin.org/192467
<dsenator_> http://imagebin.org/192467
<dsenator_> you will see two tabs opened, one for the sources list the other is untitled doc
<nothingspecial> is the new list in sources.list
<dsenator_> but note that this is not the sources.list i  not have
<dsenator_> just showing yu the two tabs layout
<dsenator_> so when i close the save the untitled is asking me the question
<dsenator_> but its empty
<nothingspecial> do not worry about the untitled one
<dsenator_> k
<nothingspecial> just close without saving
<dsenator_> k
<dsenator_> done
<nothingspecial> in terminal
<dsenator_> back to terminal
<dsenator_> ok
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get update
<dsenator_> running now, so i am waiting
<dsenator_> it shd have given me error msg by now but its not, so it may just be working right, but waiting
<dsenator_> awww, i still got it
<nothingspecial> right
<dsenator_> Reading package lists... Done
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dsenator_> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5EC48884BB901940
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B302120208A255AF
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7B1AB59047B4D1C4
<dsenator_> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team
<dsenator_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7
<dsenator_> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<dsenator_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<dsenator_> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> dsenator_: you should use a pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dsenator_> by the way when repackaging my list, i clicked everything i saw there, or almost all... multiversy, main, universe and their repos
<holstein> looks like you have a few things you have added that are not loading
<dsenator_> hey holstein
<nothingspecial> everything
<dsenator_> nice having yu again
<holstein> maybe you want to wait and see if they 'come back to life'
<dsenator_> :)
<nothingspecial> should be just the ones I told you
<nothingspecial> o/ hobgoblin
<dsenator_> ah... hobgoblin too?
<dsenator_> :D
 * nothingspecial is talking about football today :)
<hobgoblin> hello nothingspecial dsenator_
<dsenator_> hi hob
<holstein> hobgoblin gets an email alert when the channel is flooded ;)
<dsenator_> lol
<nothingspecial> lol
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> just deciding whether I need to turn off the internets or not
<nothingspecial> dsenator_, I have to go for a bit
<dsenator_> hmm.. ok then
<dsenator_> hope i sort this out somehow
<dsenator_> thanks for your time nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> hobgoblin, dsenator_ is having gpg repository/sources problems
<nothingspecial> do you mind taking over for a while
<dsenator_> holstein what yu mean by pastebin
<phillw> dsenator_: if you have the list of the keys that are missing, you can manually add them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/KeyServerInformation
<hobgoblin> oh - got an apt update output?
<nothingspecial> thaks
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: someone will I'm sure
<nothingspecial> back in a bit
<hobgoblin> !paste
<ubot2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: ^^
 * nothingspecial has kids that need telling off :)
<hobgoblin> lol
<holstein> dsenator_: consider ppa-purge http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<dsenator_> ok ubot2 thanks
<dsenator_> holstein... tell me
<holstein> pretty self explanitory... it purges the PPA's and packages from them
<dsenator_> just reading
<dsenator_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<dsenator_> thats what i get
<holstein> dsenator_: feel free and elaborate... maybe use a pastei
<dsenator_> do i go about using this... sudo ppa-purge -d <Ubuntu version> ppa:<the PPA to purge>
<dsenator_> hey guys I think i managed to sort it out now
<dsenator_> i did the process all over and did not tick too much stuffs like i did earlier on
<dsenator_> generated the list
<dsenator_> copied to sources list terminal > saved
<dsenator_> and back to terminal for apt get update
<dsenator_> and it fetched
<dsenator_> ....Done
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Getting the flood email has somethin' to do with 'all that Forest Stuff."  ;-)
<hobgoblin> :)
<nothingspecial> dsenator_, did you get anywhere?
<nothingspecial> o/ raju
<dsenator_> yes i did
<dsenator_> i started again based on your direction
<nothingspecial> and
<dsenator_> and i ticked the top stuffs the 4 of them and their repos plus recommedned update and important updates plus their repos
<dsenator_> generated list
<dsenator_> opened sourced list in terminat, got the second terminal, cleared it and pasted the new one
<dsenator_> saved
<dsenator_> and update in the other terminal
<dsenator_> after running, its... Done
<nothingspecial> \o/
<nothingspecial> :)
<nothingspecial> glad you got it sorted dsenator_
<dsenator_> thanks man
<dsenator_> this is only my second time here
<dsenator_> i only knew about this place few days ago and then i met with hob and holstein
<dsenator_> this was my issue tho but yet to be sorted until i have the time and understanding of what to do,
<nothingspecial> watch out for that hobgoblin  ;)
<dsenator_> its my partition thats messing, hobgoblin and holstein tried to help but until i try out stuffs then get back to them on it
<Sidewinder1> +1
<dsenator_> see image here http://imagebin.org/191758
<nothingspecial> well you have a few options there
<holstein> dsenator_: what did you decide to do?.. unmount, and wait a long time trying to expand, or just make a useable partition there?
<dsenator_> hmmm...
<hobgoblin> oh yea - /me remembers - still say the best option is to create a partition and mount it at boot to use it
<holstein> thats where we left it
<dsenator_> hob...
<holstein> dsenator_: if you type hob and hit "tab" it will highlight hobgoblin
<dsenator_> hobgoblin,
<hobgoblin> then I know
<hobgoblin> :)
<dsenator_> holstein,
<dsenator_> nothingspecial,
<dsenator_> sweet
<nothingspecial> \o/
<dsenator_> dsenator_,
<dsenator_> not me
<hobgoblin> you can use /me for you :)
<hobgoblin> looks slightly different when you do
 * hobgoblin uses it a fair bit 
 * nothingspecial too
<dsenator_> ok not me then
 * nothingspecial jumps
<dsenator_> right now i got to read for my exams tomorrow, so i shd quit here and come back to the topic of my partition later
<dsenator_> or hobgoblin  could send me some email to follow
<dsenator_> sohselah@gmail.com...hobgoblin
<dsenator_> or anyone
<nothingspecial> just right click the grey bit and choose new
<nothingspecial> then choose ext4
<nothingspecial> then click the green tick
<dsenator_> ok nothingspecial
<dsenator_> i am on it
<nothingspecial> or if you want to use it with windows choose ntfs instead of ext4
<dsenator_> i did what yu said nothingspecial
<dsenator_> i added to ext4
<dsenator_> but what green do i click
<nothingspecial> do you want to use it with windows?
<nothingspecial> or just ubuntu
<dsenator_> no  never... NEVER
<dsenator_> yesss UBUNTU
<nothingspecial> click apply
<dsenator_> done
<dsenator_> applied
<dsenator_> waiting
<nothingspecial> Will take a few minutes
<dsenator_> yeah but i get a result not sure of
<nothingspecial> what is that
<nothingspecial> ?
<dsenator_> will post image now
<dsenator_> http://imagebin.org/192470
<dsenator_> nothingspecial,
<hobgoblin> that looks ok - you have a new ext4 partition
<dsenator_> how do i merge to existing
<hobgoblin> lol
<dsenator_> or not necessary
<dsenator_> hobgoblin, ....
<nothingspecial> what has happened to /dev/sda2?
<dsenator_> i dunno
<hobgoblin> windows ...
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: you can now create somewhere to mount it at boot
<dsenator_> now dont scare me pls...
<dsenator_> hobgoblin, you need to talk in childlike english
<Sidewinder1> sda2 thrown out the window> :D
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: what do you want to call this new partition ? do you want it to appear on the desktop all the time or not?
<nothingspecial> before it used 100.52 of 113.25GiB
<dsenator_> Sidewinder1, OMG
<nothingspecial> now there is a problem
<nothingspecial> according to gparted
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: probably closed dirty at some point in windows - gparted doesn't like that
<dsenator_> hobgoblin, just merge to what i alrady have
<nothingspecial> dsenator_, not necessary
<dsenator_> whats not necessary nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> you just have to own it now
<nothingspecial> merging it
<dsenator_> lol
<dsenator_> ok... my adopted drive
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: to merge it - delete it and then you are back at the this is going to take ages to do thing again
<dsenator_> but how do i access it?
<nothingspecial> ok
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: what do you want to call this new partition ? do you want it to appear on the desktop all the time or not?
<dsenator_> say to see it on my drive like hobgoblin  suggetsed
<nothingspecial> right click it and choose add label
<dsenator_> i will just leave it as it is
<dsenator_> as long as it belongs to ubuntu
<nothingspecial> it belongs to root atm
<dsenator_> there is no ad label nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> unmount first
<dsenator_> just label
<hobgoblin> I'll watch - too many cooks
<nothingspecial> ok label then
<nothingspecial> then give it a name
<dsenator_> then it asks me for a name
<dsenator_> and then what
<nothingspecial> give it a name
 * Sidewinder1 Popcorn.
<dsenator_> yeah
<dsenator_> popcorn?
<dsenator_> hmmm
<dsenator_> smh
<nothingspecial> data, media, banana, whatever
<dsenator_> banana?
<nothingspecial> lol
<dsenator_> so what next
<nothingspecial> What did you call it?
<Sidewinder1> That was an affirm to hoh's "too many cooks"..
<dsenator_> nothing
<Sidewinder1> hob's even.
<dsenator_> called it New Media
<dsenator_> nothingspecial,
<nothingspecial> with a space?
<dsenator_> yes
<hobgoblin> eeew
<dsenator_> y
<dsenator_> wot
<hobgoblin> try not to have spaces :)
<nothingspecial> open the file browser
<dsenator_> ok, renamed now without space
<nothingspecial> you should see NewMedia in the sidebar
<nothingspecial> click it
<dsenator_> name unchanged
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: as an aside - spaces can come back and bite you when you least expect or need it
<dsenator_> hobgoblin,  i just removed the space
<dsenator_> now it NewMedia
<nothingspecial> have you opened it in the file browser?
<dsenator_> nothingspecial, i can see the name in the gparted but not in file browser yet
<nothingspecial> close gparted
<nothingspecial> terminal again, sorry
<dsenator_> its fine now... forgot to click apply
<nothingspecial> sudo mkdir /media/NewMedia
<dsenator_> and its ok
<nothingspecial> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /media/NewMedia
<hobgoblin> or use /mnt if you do not want it to show on the desktop
<hobgoblin> that would be /mnt/NewMedia
<nothingspecial> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/NewMedia
<nothingspecial> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_old
<dsenator_> but its showing in the file browser now which is fine i guess
<dsenator_> showing as NewMedia
<nothingspecial> echo "LABEL=NewMedia  /media/NewMedia ext4 defaults 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<nothingspecial> don't get that last one wrong ;)
<nothingspecial> umount /media/NewMedia
<dsenator_> am i still suppose to do these things yu say...?
<hobgoblin> yes
<dsenator_> i mean were they not becos i cld not see the name
<nothingspecial> last one needs a sudo sorry
<nothingspecial> sudo umount /media/NewMedia
<nothingspecial> then test it with
<nothingspecial> sudo mount -a
<nothingspecial> done :)
<nothingspecial> now I'm going for a cig :)
<nothingspecial> brb
<dsenator_> seem to work fine for me now
<dsenator_> it unmounts via terminal
<dsenator_> and i dont know what the sudo mount -a is to do but it seem to work, no error
<nothingspecial> did it remount
<nothingspecial> dsenator_, ^^
<dsenator_> well when i click on it in file browser it mounts
<dsenator_> and shows me the eject/play button
<dsenator_> so yes it mounts and unmount i think manual clicking
<nothingspecial> Well you still need to own it
<dsenator_> ok
<nothingspecial> with it mounted did you do
<nothingspecial> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/NewMedia
<dsenator_> done
<nothingspecial> then you are good to go :)
<dsenator_> to do what?
<nothingspecial> put stuff in it
<dsenator_> so i can just....
<dsenator_> ok
<dsenator_> but my windows partitions, what happened?
<nothingspecial> nothing probably like hobgoblin said
<hobgoblin> I'd boot windows and chkdsk it
<nothingspecial> I really do have to go now
<hobgoblin> or whatever it is now
 * nothingspecial can smell roast chicken
<hobgoblin> woohoo
<nothingspecial> dinner time
<hobgoblin> cya nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> cya
<dsenator_> http://imagebin.org/192477 nothingspecial see pls
<dsenator_> hobgoblin, http://imagebin.org/192477
<dsenator_> the info page from gparted
<hobgoblin> dsenator_: do as it says - boot windows do the chkdsk thing
<dsenator_> hobgoblin, on then
<dsenator_> thanks for yur time guys
<hobgoblin> welcome dsenator_
<dsenator_> i gotta finish my study
<hobgoblin> have fun
<dsenator_> will checkdsk and see what happens later
<dsenator_> and possibly defrag it, but i dont use windows anyway
<dsenator_> cheers all
<dsenator_> :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<Sidewinder1> The above problem 'may' have been caused by not defragmenting,,
<hobgoblin> Sidewinder1: if memory serves correctly ds did not defragment or anything prior to installing ...
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, I believe you're correct, although I'm not intimately familiar ds or dd; suffice to say that defragging NTFS/fat32 the Win OS should be used.
<Sidewinder1> OIC, ds=desanator_  I been on here too long.. ;-(
<hobgoblin> lol
<nothingspecial> oh no, has something gone wrong?
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: no - it's the error on the ntfs partition thing
<Sidewinder1> Nothing can go wrong, go wrong, go wrong...
<hobgoblin> they'd done that prior to anything else
<nothingspecial> oh right
<eyadof> hi guys i was using ubuntu since 10.04 there was an option called "windows behavior  " and i choose foucus on mouse over  and it's never change although upgrading system   now i want to disable this featurs on 11.10 somebody know how ?
<mysteriousdarren> eyadof: regular ubuntu?
<eyadof> yes
<eyadof> i run it under unity
<mysteriousdarren> can anyone help out with this? I am not familiar with it. Try #ubuntu maybe someone there can help.
<eyadof> mysteriousdarren: i will do ,thx for helping
<mysteriousdarren> eyadof: always happy to help, anytime
<hobgoblin> eyadof: have a look here - I'd expect it will be the opposite of what you want http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<hobgoblin> can't help more I'm afraid - it's easy to set or unset it in xubuntu though ;)
<hobgoblin> and they've gone ...
<benonsoftware> What permissions does /var/www need to be for wordpress to write to?
<pleia2> writable by www-data
<benonsoftware> pleia2: So what is the command for that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-31
<jimmy_extreme_> HI, anybody there?
<holstein> sure, jimmy_extreme_ .. just ask and one of the volunteers will help if they can
<jimmy_extreme_> cool! I'm trying to install RHEL onto some unallocated space on the box I'm currently on. But I don't have a CD or DVD
<jimmy_extreme_> Is there an easy way to do it without?
<holstein> if you want to install, you'll need some installation media
<holstein> what are you asking? you have a red hat installation CD and no CD rom drive?
<jimmy_extreme_> No no...I have the .iso file
<jimmy_extreme_> but no DVD or CD to burn it to
<holstein> what do you have? usb sticks?
<jimmy_extreme_> Yes, I have a USB stick
<jimmy_extreme_> can I install from there?
<holstein> i use unetbootin to create installation media from USB sticks
<holstein> i install unetbootin.. i format a USB stick fat32 (even if it was previously formatted, i do it again) and i point unetbootin to the .iso i want to use and make sure the machine can either boot USB or i have my plop live CD that can boot USB on legacy hardware
<jimmy_extreme_> Thanks for all the tips. How can I determine if my machine can boot from USB?
<holstein> jimmy_extreme_: i usually put a stick in it and try booting usb. you can google around, or look in the bios, or ask the vendor, or the place where you bought it, but i usually just try it
<jimmy_extreme_> holstein: thanks for all your help. I'll try that
<skr_> when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP....
<jimmy_extreme_> dont know why it posted that last part. Unintentional
<skr_> anyone...
<holstein> skr_: do you own your /home directory? sounds like a permissions issue
<skr_> holstein: yes
<holstein> skr_: yes?
<holstein> skr_: yes you own it? or yes its a permissions issue?
<skr_> holstein: yes i own the /home directory ..
<holstein> skr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/757866 is what i get
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 757866 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings uses the 'memory' GSettings backend / settings do not stick?!" [Medium,Invalid]
<holstein> "I just manually installed "dconf-tools", "libdconf0" and "libdconf-dbus-1-0" and now it works."
<skr_> holstein: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools libdconf0 libdconf-dbus-1-0 dconf-gsettings-backend but still the same error..
<holstein> skr_: i would mark myself on that bug and keep up with it
<holstein> skr_: i would try as a different user
<skr_> ok.
<holstein> if it works as a different user, you can just look in your user config and fix or remove whatever is mis-configured
<skr_> holstein: i tried using guest user and got the same error...
<holstein> skr_: so, its likely system wide then.. you got any ppa's in action? maybe for gnome?
<skr_> holstein: why ?? how to check whether if any thing is their???
<holstein> skr_: why what? why might a PPA be adding packages that could be breaking your system?
<holstein> skr_: if you have a PPA added for gnome, i would purge it, and test
<skr_> holstein: how to check if it is added???
<holstein> skr_: i would check the software sources, but if you didnt add it, its not added
<skr_> holstein: i looked in /etc/apt/sources.list and their is not PPA for gnome.
<holstein> skr_: sure.. but if you add *any* ppa, i would see if it is breaking functionality
<skr_> holstein: this thing has broken my entire system like cant change setting, usb dont pop up i have to manually mount it etc... i dont know what is causing the this???
<holstein> skr_: yup.. im not sure either.. so you have no added ppas or sources?
<skr_> holstein: i tried installing glib-2.34.5 from source.
<holstein> skr_: and after that is when the issues happened?
<skr_> holstein: no.
<holstein> skr_: are you up to date with upgrades?
<skr_> yes i am.
<skr_> holstein: is this a problem because i am using 64bit.
<holstein> skr_: i wouldnt think so...
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-01
<trxicon> hi everyone
<trxicon> question: setting up linux system from scratch but accidentally installed desktop to superuser aka root area will the desktop still work?
<trxicon> why does linux bust my brain open at times
<trxicon> smh
<trxicon> anybody here yet?
<Linux-Dude> Drugs
<Linux-Dude> DO IT
<Linux-Dude> fuck
<Linux-Dude> sljasdflasdfljasdf
<Linux-Dude> adlkasdjlfadjsfa
<Linux-Dude> df
<Linux-Dude> a
<Linux-Dude> fd
<Linux-Dude> adf
<Linux-Dude> adf
<Linux-Dude> a
<Linux-Dude> sf
<Linux-Dude> ad
<Linux-Dude> sfa
<Linux-Dude> sdf
<Linux-Dude> ads
<Linux-Dude> fa
<Linux-Dude> df
<Linux-Dude> as
<Linux-Dude> fa
<Linux-Dude> sdf
<Linux-Dude> asdf
<Linux-Dude> asd
<Linux-Dude> fas
<Linux-Dude> df
<Linux-Dude> asdf
<Linux-Dude> asd
<Linux-Dude> fa
<Linux-Dude> sfPENIS
<Linux-Dude> ajdflkajd;fa;ljf;lajdf;jka;lfdkja
<Linux-Dude> df
<Linux-Dude> afd
<Linux-Dude> a
<Linux-Dude> df
<Linux-Dude> asdf
<Linux-Dude> a
<Linux-Dude> fa
<Linux-Dude> f
<Linux-Dude> adf
<Linux-Dude> asd
<Linux-Dude> fa
<Linux-Dude> fda
<Linux-Dude> fd
<Linux-Dude> af
<Linux-Dude> asf
<Linux-Dude> as
<Linux-Dude> NIGGER
<Linux-Dude> FUCK NIGGERS
<Linux-Dude> vhu
<Linux-Dude> giu
<Linux-Dude> fyu
<Linux-Dude> k
<Linux-Dude> gi
<Linux-Dude> fy
<Linux-Dude> dty
<Linux-Dude> ftuy
<Linux-Dude> ftyu
<Linux-Dude> fyuigy
<Linux-Dude> 8uf
<Linux-Dude> yg
<Linux-Dude> yu
<Linux-Dude> gyh
<Linux-Dude> go
<holstein> lol
<Em_> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Netbook (Lenovo G480 Intel Core i5, 400GB HDD, 4GB RAM, 1GB GPU). The distro is already installed; however some of the hardware drivers like the GPU, Ethernet, are not automatically installed leaving my unable to connect to the Internet. I really thought that all my notebook's hardware drivers will be installed automatically with the OS, so how do I install it without Internet connection?
<pip__> Hi, what is the Ubuntu website counting down to at the moment?
<dmanzo> Hello, I need some help. Is this the right place?
<holstein> sure dmanzo , you can try here.. just ask and if one of the volunteers can help, they will
<dmanzo> Thanks. I was trying to install Rosetta Stone with Wine but when I run Rosetta Stone I get an error and am forced to quit. I'm using 12.04 x64. I'm not sure what to do.
<holstein> dmanzo: maybe ask the vendor of the software to create a version for the operating system you are using
<holstein> there are wine support channels
<holstein> its doesnt have to work
<dmanzo> I know people have gotten it to run through Wine before. But thanks, I guess I'll search for those channels.
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1867 is what i reference
<holstein> dmanzo: if you know folks who have it working, ask them how to get it working
<holstein> i tyically just get the installer .exe and try it
<holstein> i dont run anything in wine for other than testing though
<thewrath> hello all
<thewrath> i have a problem with a virtual host
<thewrath> my default virtual host has the following content: http://pastebin.com/QsMktESj
<thewrath> the melandchris13.com content is the following: http://pastebin.com/yLUBDQLK
<thewrath> why is melandchris13.com not working?
<holstein> thewrath: i usually just forward in godaddy
<thewrath> holstein: what do you mean
<thewrath> i own the server but the domain is through goaddy
<thewrath> *godaddy
<holstein> sure.. thats why im saying i usually just do a forward from there
<thewrath> because i have not forward doamins before
<thewrath> how does that do?
<holstein> it just forwards... and godaddy does OK at it
<holstein> otherwise, i think you are going to want to look at dns records and all that
<holstein> i think its more complex than just adding a text file on your server
<thewrath> i have changed the ips for the domain
<holstein> that would be a question for a server guy.. there are several in my LUG, but none are around
<holstein> thewrath: i literally just click the "forward" button and forward, and it works
<holstein> thewrath: i changed records on a few namecheap domains to point at a few blogspot blogs
<thewrath> oh ok
<holstein> from now on, im just going to do forwards from godaddy... its so much easier to deal with and maintain
<thewrath> that is not going to work
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> if you change the ip addressses
<holstein> sure
<thewrath> and then set up virtual name host
<holstein> you can get something like dyndns and update the ip when/if it changes and forward to that
<holstein> but, im sure you can get someone to help you setup the way you you are trying to set it up
<holstein> i woud try godaddy
<holstein> would*
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> anyone else?
<newbish> My apt-get is giving me an error of dynamic mmap running out of room.  It tells me to increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit, where do I do that?
<newbish> I've been looking around in /etc/apt/ but haven't been able to find the exact location of APT::Cache-Limit.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-02
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> holstein: you still around sir?
<holstein> thewrath: yup...
<thewrath> holstein: the issue was that the virtual host declaration needed to be *:80 instead of melandchris13.com:80
<holstein> interesting...
<holstein> glad you got that sorted
<xorg> lost my screen resolution on headless 12.04. wont start up. freezes in ubuntu splash screen
<holstein> xorg: its headless?
<xorg> i have to have a monitor. to start now. yes (no monitor)
<xorg> trying to modify my xorg.conf file but i can't decipher my /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the video driver that is loading
<holstein> xorg: i would remove the xorg.conf
<holstein> !tty
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> if you can get to tty, go there and install ssh, and unhook the monitor :)
<xorg> grub>
<xorg> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX1=1024x768
<xorg> ssh works, had it set up, did'nt understand that
<holstein> xorg: ? that being ssh?
<xorg> yes, it freezes in splash screen (i know because i hook up the moniter when i cant log in with vlc) but i can still acces my shared files
<xorg> vnc*
<holstein> xorg: and when you removed the xorg.conf file?
<holstein> i didnt know you were doing headless VNC.. i was thinking just ssh
<xorg> yes, i havent set all my drives to load on start up
<holstein> xorg: your drives?.. i wouldnt do that til you get the x forwarding going on
<xorg> so i need to access via vnc to open( just havent set it up yet) i need to acces other things aswell
<holstein> xorg: you know, you can do that? from a headless box not running x, you can forward x via ssh
<holstein> xorg: if you want a vnc connection, do it.. you dont need it though
<holstein> xorg: how is the machine starting up with the xorg.conf removed or renamed?
<holstein> xorg: if you are talking with another volunteer in another channel, i'll just wait til you need something more from me. cheers
<xorg> hold on, im still writing down info on grub>
<holstein> ?
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i would run sudo update-grub and see that no errors post
<holstein> theres also the recovery kernels
<xorg> folowing ubot2 advice
<xorg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> xorg: ubot2 is a bot..  you dont need to change the tty res.. thats just tty
<holstein> i suggested tty when i thought you were wanting a headless server not running x
<xorg> realized that as i typed the name,duuu
<holstein> either way, you dont need to change the resolution on a tty
<holstein> xorg: you need to rename or remove that xorg.conf, and reboot and report
<xorg> ok
<holstein> xorg: i would just rename it to xorg.backup1 or whatever
<xorg> i can just get rid of it, i will copy it first
<holstein> xorg: sure... go around about it how ever you like... renaming it in place is the easiest and best since its easy and best and backs it up and gets it out of the way.. but do your thing
<xorg> gksudo nautilus
<holstein> nah
<xorg> why not
<xorg> sudo rm -rf xxxxxxxx
<holstein> xorg: a better question is why?
<xorg> ok why?
<holstein> thats my question to you actually.. why risk running the gui file manager as root when you can just sudo mv the file to a new nam
<holstein> name*
<holstein> xorg: do what you like.. i dont run the file manager as root unless absolutely necessary
<holstein> whatever tricky clicky silly thing you do with the mouse can really break the system.. could make it not want to boot past the loading screen (if you know what i mean)
<xorg> got ya
<xorg> ok what about the xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-XXXXXXXX file?
<holstein> xorg: if it doesnt say "xorg.conf" its not being used as an xorg.conf
<holstein> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup1
<xorg> what abot the xorg.conf~
<holstein> xorg: if it doesnt say "xorg.conf" its not being used as an xorg.conf
<holstein> xorg: you seem to have a lot of backups there..
<xorg> there are 3 xorg.conf ~ and backup
<holstein> xorg: what would i do? rename the current one and try booting without
<holstein> xorg: i would want to do it from the command line since that it the easiest way to fix it if it wont boot.. but you can do it from a live CD
<xorg> ok re booting
<xorg> didn't enplane myself well enough, 3 files all xorg.conf
<xorg> i got rid of them all
<holstein> xorg: i *never* said get rid of anything.. for the record
<holstein> xorg: i would back them up and have them on hand.. but there is a recovery kernel.. a graphics recovery option
<xorg> thats ok with the monitor on i now have 1024x768
<holstein> probably just fine for forwarding
<xorg> know, will it noot the ssame with out the moniter or do i have to adjust the /etc/default grub
<xorg> boot*
<holstein> xorg: i dont know your hardware.. i would setup the VNC server you are using, and test that.. with the monitor connected. i would reboot with the monitor connected and test that the vnc server is working as expected
<holstein> then i would boot without the monitor
<xorg> it works with, testing now without
<holstein> you should be able to set the resolution with the GUI.. the display gui
<xorg> locked in ubuntu with the 5 dots below it splash screen
<holstein> xorg: ?
<holstein> xorg: when?
<holstein> xorg: did you reboot with the monitor plugged in?
<xorg> on start up the screen that says ubuntu wth the 5 red dots below
<xorg> did not have moniter pluged in
<holstein> xorg: im familiar with the graphic.. im just not sure in which case you are "locked" in it
<holstein> xorg: then how are you seeing that?
<holstein> xorg: a vnc client?
<holstein> xorg: disconnect and reconnect via VNC
<xorg> after i wait a min on restart i try to reconnect with vnc
<xorg> says unable to connect
<holstein> xorg: wait a bit longer..
<xorg> then try a gain a couple times
<holstein> xorg: after disconnecting and reconnecting, what do you see?
<holstein> xorg: plug the monitor back in and test again
<xorg> same thing unable to connect error message
<holstein> xorg: what error message?
<holstein> xorg: i have *never* seen you post *any* error message
<xorg> i plug the moniter in and im frozen at the ubuntu screen
<holstein> xorg: i think this is unrelated
<xorg> the error message when vnc cannot connect
<holstein> xorg: i would test the machine. i would test the ram.. test and fsck the hard drive
<xorg> info it is a dell dimension 2400
<xorg> this is a know issue i guess
<holstein> xorg: i dont think so
<holstein> xorg: if the vnc server is running.. then it'll connect
<holstein> xorg: if you plug the monitor back in, then it should be the same as it was 10 minutes ago when it was boting
<holstein> booting*
<xorg> ok, what first?
<holstein> xorg: this is *not* a known issue, unless you have a bug #
<holstein> xorg: i would test the ram.. then the hard drive.. then fsck.. then go from there
<holstein> xorg: if it boots with a monitor plugged in and has no issues,, just leave a monitor plugged into it
<xorg> lol
<holstein> xorg: i dont think the monitor is the issue
<holstein> xorg: i think you have some other issue going on
<xorg> ok,
<xorg> i have had this problem for a while
<holstein> if it were my box, i would put a different hard drive in, and quickly install 12.04 32bit and test
<holstein> xorg: when everything is fine with that, you can consider a fresh install
<xorg> it freezes on start up with no moniter
<holstein> xorg: i dont think so
<xorg> i have tried a fressh install same thing
<holstein> xorg: i think it freezes sometimes on startup
<holstein> xorg: you have a monitor hooked up, correct/ and its frozed?
<xorg> every time
<holstein> frozen*
<holstein> xorg: ?
<xorg> with out the moniter
<holstein> xorg: no.. you said you hooked the monotir back up and it froze
<holstein> correct?
<xorg> sorry, no
<xorg> only freezes without the moniter
<holstein> xorg: so, leave the monitor plugged in
<xorg> lol
<holstein> xorg: i feeel confident this is a config issue, but soon you will not want X there anyway
<holstein> xorg: i would check the hardware... check for a bios halt
<holstein> xorg: try the vesa driver forced in an xorg.conf
<xorg> yes, i have adjusted the /etc/default/grub to work around this freezing problem
<holstein> ?
<holstein> xorg: you also have *never* said that
<xorg> trying to find source
<xorg> sorry, lot of info
<holstein> xorg: if you hae adjusted around the freezing problem, it woudnt be a problem
<holstein> xorg: undo whatever you have done to grub
<holstein> xorg: open a terminal.. and type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<holstein> copy and paste this in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/1487104/
<holstein> reboot and test
<xorg> ok
<holstein> xorg: if you dont feel comfortable with nano, use gksudo gedit
<xorg> got it, im not the fastest with typing
<holstein> xorg: i wouldnt type that in
<holstein> xorg: i would copy/paste it.. via ssh or whatever
<xorg> got ya
<xorg> reeboitng now
<xorg> with monitor not hooked up
<holstein> xorg: i would test with first
<xorg> ok
<holstein> but, whatever.. i feel good about it
<holstein> im just saying, dont troubleshoot 2 things at once
<xorg> got ya
<xorg> running in low graphics mode
<xorg> no mouse no keyboard
<holstein> xorg: vesa *is* low graphics mode
<holstein> xorg: i would reboot without the monitor, then you'll konw if its something you need to explore
<xorg> im stuck on (what would you like to do)
<holstein> xorg: ?
<holstein> xorg: reboot with the monitor unplugged
<xorg> dialog box
<holstein> ?
<holstein> thats the recovery kernel
<holstein> xorg: i dont know what you have done to grub to make it boot the recovery kernel
<holstein> xorg: if you broke that, thats not in this scenario
<xorg> no prob
<holstein> xorg: i would reboot with the monitor connected.. tap or hold shift and make sure you are booting the proper kernel
<holstein> *not* the recovery one you are in
<xorg> this is my 3 clean ubuntu 12.04 install
<holstein> xorg: is it?
<holstein> xorg: you said you messed with grub? did you not?
<holstein> xorg: that makes it not clean
<xorg> firs and second time
<holstein> xorg: what i am asking you to do is to make sure you are *not* booting a recovery kernel
<xorg> first*
<holstein> xorg: test that xorg.conf
<holstein> i think if you do a fresh install, and put that xorg.conf in place, all will be well
<holstein> but, youcan just undo what you did to grub
<xorg> i have changed grub in the past.
<xorg> to make it so i could start it up
<holstein> ?
<holstein> to make what so you could start what? when was the past? and what are you talking about? grub?
<holstein> you shouldnt have to touch grub.. it boots the os.. if its booting then its booting..
<holstein> if you changed it, change it back, or explain to me why it was changed
<holstein> othwerwise, it seems you have grub booting a recovery kernel by default
<xorg> yes, i have adjusted the /etc/default/grub to work around this freezing problem
<holstein> xorg: if you had then it wouldnt be freezing
<holstein> xorg: you have *not* adjustd grub to work around the freezing problem.. or you wouldnt be here, correct?
<xorg> it wasent
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what wasnt what?
<holstein> xorg: please do *not* type "it" anymore
<holstein> xorg: im having a challening time keeping yup
<holstein> up*
<xorg> coldent fix the starting in 800x400
<xorg> im trying to find the notes of what it was i changed in grub
<holstein> xorg: i would fresh install and try the xorg.conf i gave
<holstein> xorg: good luck!
<xorg> im not getting it whit a fresh install
<xorg> with*
<xorg> same problem every time
<holstein> xorg: im not understanding you
<holstein> xorg: when you say "im not getting it with a fresh install" "same problem everytime"
<holstein> i dont know what "it" is.. and it looks like you are not getting the same problem everytime.. correct?
<holstein> in that case, i would think it could be ram.. i would test the ram and the hard drive, and look in the bios and make sure that all is as you'd expect
<holstein> i would reinstall and *first* put my xorg.conf in place and test
<holstein> dont mess with grub or x or *anything*
<xorg> i understand, i am trying to find my notes so i can explane it
<xorg> while searching for notes. i tried restarting and it works
<xorg> loged in vnc
<xorg> restarted using vnc
<holstein> that xorg.conf should sort you out, assuming there are no settings in the bios halting it
<xorg> and 1024x764 res
<holstein> 768*
<xorg> i went threw bios
<xorg> couldent find any thing diffrent than the other one
<xorg> problem on dell dimension 2400
<xorg> one that works dell dimension 3000
<xorg> same every thing
<holstein> xorg: i doubt that.. even if you had 2 dimension 2400's, the hardware could be different
<xorg> i want to say what i changed i grub was added  a word  nomodeprobe
<xorg> spoke to soon
<xorg> froze on startup
<xorg> i will have topick it up later im out of time
<philipballew> Best way to track down a memory leak?
<geirha> depends on the application
<Guest82804> trying to get my optical drive to work again, it's recognized in bios and kernel but I get lost after that
<Guest82804> sorry, running 10.04
<holstein> Guest82804: i would try a live CD on it.. take the operating system out of the equation
<holstein> Guest82804: if a live CD boots in the drive, then you know its good
<Guest82804> Live cd does boot
<holstein> Guest82804: then boot the OS, and put a CD in and open the file manager
<Guest82804> cd/dvd drive shows in file manager but there is no result when I double click or try to open
<holstein> Guest82804: is there a CD in there? is it a known good CD? try different media..
<Guest82804> it is good, it's the latest UBCD that I use
<holstein> sure, but that a bootable distro
<holstein> what do you expect to happen when you double click a bootable distro?.. i would put in a known good audio cd and see if you can get it playing
<Guest82804> are you saying then like a commercial cd or dvd? I don't even get another file manager window when clicking
<holstein> Guest82804: im saing a CD that might do something.. a data CD.. anything else really .. could be an audio cd you made, or something sitting around
<Guest82804> in the past I've gotten an auto open prompt or file view
<holstein> Guest82804: what files? its a CD
<holstein> Guest82804: its a bootable cd.. its not going to show files.. though it might
<holstein> Guest82804: what operating system are you using?
<Guest82804> it has in the past.... 10.04
<holstein> Guest82804: ubuntu? lubuntu? xubuntu? 32bit? 64?
<Guest82804> sorry, 32bit ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> so, nautilus is showing the UBCD.. but no files?
<Guest82804> not even
<holstein> not even what?
<holstein> Guest82804: what does an audio CD do?
<Guest82804> disc goes in, and nothing. same with audio cd or dvd
<holstein> one that you didnt make.. one that works on something else as sell.. as i suggested above, a known good audio cd..
<holstein> Guest82804: i would look into auto mountint.. maybe you have disabled that
<holstein> mounting*
<Guest82804> yes, commercial audio cd's and dvd's, I get nothing
<holstein> Guest82804: cool
<holstein> Guest82804: i can sense and relate to your frustration
<holstein> Guest82804: if you can get a live CD to boot the machine from that same optical drive, then i think its safe to assume the drive is good
<Guest82804> so automounting.. is that mucking with fstab?
<holstein> Guest82804: no.. automounting in nautilus
<holstein> Guest82804: i wouldnt add removable media to fstab
<holstein> nor would i "muck about"
<holstein> i would look for and apply any upgrades.. reboot and test
<holstein> i would consider just upgrading to 12.04 if you have any other problems, since 10.04 is EOL soon anyway
<Guest82804> hehe, mucking, said casually. I'd definitely look into what I was going to do before I "mucked"
<holstein> you can try 12.04 live from USB and test the optical drive, though i think you are proably just not mounting the CD's
<Guest82804> I have tried mounting from terminal, with no luck
<holstein> Guest82804: what errors?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468035 might be relevant
<holstein> ^^ actually suggests mucking about with fstab ;) ..but removing the crom from it
<Guest82804> mount command says sdc0 not found in fstab or mtab
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/562092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562092 in udev (Ubuntu) "Cdrom drive not recognized automatically" [Undecided,Invalid]
<holstein> Guest82804: you have upgraded? and have the latest kernel?
<Guest82804> 2.6.32-45 kernel
<Guest82804> bug link says something about latest udev?
<holstein> Guest82804: well, without me having to do any googling, or booting up any old 10.04 boxes, look for and apply upgrades
<holstein> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> that should get you the latest udev, and you can test with that
<Guest82804> everything shows up to date
<holstein> what would i do? just boot up 12.04 from usb and test, and go ahead and upgrade since 10.04 is EOL soon
<holstein> otherwise, its just going to be troubleshooting and testing til you sort out what is broken
<holstein> i might just make a new user and test there, taking your /home config out of the equation
<Guest82804> maybe not so odd question, would setting up nfs have messed up any automounting?
<holstein> Guest82804: depends... you can try the 10.04 live from use to test as well
<holstein> gotta run.. good luck! ..you can try #ubuntu for that if its dead in here.. cheers
<Guest82804> ok, thanks for the help
<bodhi_zazen> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-03
<izx> apt-cacher-ng throwing error suddenly, can anyone help me pls.. Here is the output >> http://pastebin.com/ptTEPxmF
<TStarkH> Hi!
<TStarkH> Can somebody help me with AMD video drivers?
<TStarkH> I Cant find a stable version of AMD Drivers
<AndreUbuntu> Hi I am trying to make my laptop webcam work with ubuntu 12.10....but I'm having problems....it's a black screen in cheese...and gstreamer-properties gives an error.....I've looked up many forum entries since many ppl seem to have the same issue...but nothing seems to help.
<AndreUbuntu> laptop make: HP Pavilion DM1
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-04
<mcsx3> Good Evening! Everyone. Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3 USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some solutions, but noone has worked.
<Nevin> Hello, this is the #Ubuntu-beginners right? Because I was looking for a little help.
<Jerry_> how can I join ubuntu-beginners team?
<Guest21666> new fish's here
<Guest21666> you guys just hang there and say nothing?
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I have an issue with the indicator-weather program v.12.07.30-0ubuntu1.. I cant seem to add a location to it.. cant 'Apply' it finally after adding details..
<holstein> purezen: O I C.. i didnt notice you were cross posting
<duanedesign> /3o/
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> o/    helo
<duanedesign> well you get the point
<duanedesign> :
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> hmmm trouble typing today :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-05
<cheryl1988> I am using Ubuntu12.10, and I can no longer drag windows from one workspaces to another one (when all 4 are showing on the screen).  Does anyone know where to change the settings to drag windows between workspaces?
<oldpilsbury> is there a disc cleanup or defragment feature?
<SejmL> o/
<cameron__> When I run dual monitors my top panel moves to my secondary monitor is there anyway to configure xorg to keep the panel on my laptop screen?
<cameron__> I'm running Xubuntu 12.10
<cameron__> Anyone?
<SejmL> huh?
<SejmL> i dont have a clue soz :/
<cameron__> has anyone seen a problem with wifi on 12.04 and 12.10?
<cameron__> I upgraded to 12.10 and the problem seemed to dissipate but as of yesterday I started having problems again
<SejmL> no
<SejmL> pe
<SejmL> might be the drivers?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-06
<duanedesign> hello all
<mysteriousdaren> peace duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello mysteriousdaren
<mysteriousdaren> what have you been up to?
<duanedesign> do I know you or are you a recent addiion yo our channel?
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: I justt spent 30 minutes hooking my DVD player into my stereo so i could watch my Blind Melon and Neil Your DVDs
<mysteriousdaren> no, I've been on for years
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: I hope you some back more :)
<duanedesign> i also ned to work on a program of mine real bad. mysteriousdaren do you know python, or pachaging very well? :)
<mysteriousdaren> sorry to disappoint on python, only a beginner on that front
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: get it all figured out? its not all about knowledge you know...wisdom is seeking help when needed.
<duanedesign> sorry had a cat knock over some over some plants. It was nice talking with you mysteriousdaren
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: yes it was
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: do you participate i the community aa all?
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: yes, just been busy for the last while, I am slowly working to gain full membership
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: are you?
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: do you lie working on thr wiki ir bugd, for a  few esmplrd
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: i like updting wiki pwr
<duanedesign> s.pwr/pages
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: yes. I usually help users more than update the wiki getting back into ubuntu forums
<duanedesign> when I am not trying to develop new apps, which is time consuming
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: yes, true. What are you working atm?
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: of awesome, helping new users is a great way to contribute
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: are you running UBuntu or a #buntu variant?
<mysteriousdaren> Lubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu Server 12.04, and Ubuntu 12.10.
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren:  this is my recent project, turning out to be popular, i was kinda suprised
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<duanedesign> if you have time could try the deb on ubuntu 12.10
<duanedesign> we dont have a ppa yet for 12.10
<duanedesign> the app installs very litle if you decide you do not want to use it
<duanedesign> it is a commmand line, like gnome-trminal, but has the ability to store commands yo
<duanedesign> I got tired of hsving a hugr word doc with al the commands I come acroxx
<duanedesign> s.acroxx/across
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: it looks interesting,  I might have use for it
<duanedesign> we recentlt addded a keyboard shortcut to hide all the 'command dictionary' stuff so it ast just like gnome-terminal when you are not adding or using your stored commwnf lidt
<duanedesign> lidt*
<mysteriousdaren> duane: are you alone in this?
<duanedesign> ugh, dark here, maybe I should turn on some ights, my typing id poor
<mysteriousdaren> true, I have light from my screen to help me.
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: I did a large portion of it mysef. I have others hlp on some critical stuff
<mysteriousdaren>  nvm i just read the contributors
<duanedesign> most have gone back to school or are busy with work
<duanedesign> they did some great work
<mysteriousdaren> I'm not a python person, do graphic design mostly
<duanedesign> haha, i ama graphic designer myself
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion/1.0/1.1/+download/clicompanion_1.1-6__bzr109_all.deb
<mysteriousdaren> I should add it to stumbleupon
<duanedesign> that should be the latest deb without using the ppa. i am working on a 12.10 PPA
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: that would begreat
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: programming should suffice? or computer science? linux?
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: someone already did, I just liked it
<duanedesign> h,, linux, ubuntu
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: well thanks for the thought
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: here is an old screenshot
<duanedesign> we have added a lot since, but it gets the idea across http://tinyurl.com/auchmg8
<duanedesign> you add commands with add buton and can then run them by double-clicking the command in the list
<duanedesign> listen to me babble on...
<duanedesign> been s projrct I worked on g=for a couple years so I get excitefd talking about it :)
<duanedesign> also have another project that takeas all the best info and how tos and organixrs thenand mskes them acesiblr in Yelp
<mysteriousdaren> in lubuntu 12.04 on my netbook it just crashed
<mysteriousdaren> if I send a crash report do you see it? or should I put it on launchpad?
<duanedesign> ok if you run it from the terminal using the command clicompanion hopefully you eill get s traceback
<mysteriousdaren> ok
<duanedesign> could you pastebin it, that would be awesome!
<duanedesign> http://pastebin.com/
<duanedesign> or email it to me, ill PM my email
<mysteriousdaren> no. sorry I just put ignore on next time it opens. I'll reinstall next time and give it to you when we are both on
<duanedesign> one big goal is to get CLI Companion to run on as many didtros sd possinl]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]][[[
<mysteriousdaren> nvm, Ill do it now
<duanedesign> sorry abou the extra crud their. cat wanted to type
<mysteriousdaren> im reinstalling, and will post the bug
<mysteriousdaren> it won't even run now, just ignores the warnings. Ill have to do this on a vm that I have set up another time
<duanedesign> what version of lubuntu?
<mysteriousdaren> 12.04
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: i remmbe this https://lists.launchpad.net/clicompanion-devs/msg00099.html
<mysteriousdaren> it installed both those packages on install
<duanedesign> of coool, well not cool it wont run.
<duanedesign> I might install a Lubuntu VM
<duanedesign> thanks a ton for your help
<mysteriousdaren> good idea
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: every bit helps
<mysteriousdaren> yup anytime
<duanedesign> you should join the beginners team if you have not already. The mailing list is very low volume
<mysteriousdaren> link please?
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners
<duanedesign> it is an open team so no one will have to approve your membership
<duanedesign> The team is full of grat people with all kinds of skill sets. We would love to havre you\
<mysteriousdaren> ok thanks, Im reading on ubuntu forums right now a little distracted
<duanedesign>  mysteriousdaren no worries
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: if you dont mind where about are you
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: I am in U.S. OKlahoma
<mysteriousdaren> mt
<duanedesign> off cool
<duanedesign> one of our members bodhizazen is in Montana
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: I think that i where my VPS is as well :)
<mysteriousdaren> 'Missoula, Bozeman, or Billings usually. What company?
<duanedesign> glad you are sticking with the forums instead of askubuntu. I am sure you probably do both
<duanedesign> also have another project that takeas all the best info and how tos and organixrs thenand mskes them acesiblr in Yelp need a vps have one (free too)
<duanedesign> sorry about that
<duanedesign> not sure what happened
<mysteriousdaren> no worries don't like askubuntu much, the forums just work well
<duanedesign> bodhizazen has a server he lets us Beginners Team members use for free if we need it
<duanedesign> I host my website, blog and run this instance of irssi on my vps
<duanedesign> nice to have irssi connected all the time
<duanedesign> that way i never miss any IRC action ;)
<mysteriousdaren> bodhi:)
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: you will run into bodhi soon he i here a lot.
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: I know he has helped me several times
<duanedesign> great guy!
<mysteriousdaren> as the say in Mt the man, the myth, and the legend. BODI!
<duanedesign> and i am not just saying that for the 2 years of freee vps :D
<duanedesign> mysteriousdaren: forums still messing up?
<mysteriousdaren> no, just reading where I can help
<mysteriousdaren> irssi? how do you like it? i prefer xchat I guess, tried most everything else.
<mysteriousdaren> duanedesign: I have to go to bed, goodnight
<pip__> Is there still a 12.04 non-pae iso available?
<pip__> mini iso even
<pip__> ?
 * SnowmanX11 is away: I'm busy.../Elfoglalt vagyok, ne zavarj!
 * SnowmanX11 is back (gone 00:00:39)
